# Freeriden Bonn- Siegburg



## ZwiebelII (25. Mai 2006)

Gab zwar schon einmal so  nen Fred, der war jedoch derart zugespammt, dass ich hier an dieser Stelle fortfahren werde

Ich wohne derzeit noch in der Schweiz, bin aber ab ende Juni wieder im geliebeten R-Land mit Wohnhaft in Villich.
Nun mein eigentliches Anliegen:
Hab hier schon diverse Freds durchsucht und bin leider nicht fündig geworden.
Im Grunde genommen gehts mir darum nen haufen zusammenzutrommeln aus dem Gebiet Bonn- Siegburg die Bock auf FR, DH und ein bisserl Dirt haben.
Kann jedoch auf pupertierende superprolls deren coolheitsfaktot bei 10+ liegt verzichten.
Denke, wenn man sich hier ne kleine Gemeinschaft aufbaut, wo man in chilliger Runde ridet und schauffelt sollt das schon passen (Denke da z.B an die Kiesgrube in SU, nicht dass ich da Bäume versetzten will, aber nen kleinen Feinschliff könnte der Spot da schon vertragen.

Nicht das  mich jetzt die ganzen CC`ler die das hier lesen falsch verstehen, ich hab nicht vor mit willkür in den Wald zu gehen um dort zu buddeln.

Den Lipoly hab ich schon mal kontaktiert (ne?) und fänds halt cool, wenn sich noch ein paar dazugessellen würden.

Klappt hier in der Schweiz übers TD- Forum eigentlich ganz gut
Fahre recht häufig in Bern am Gurtentrail http://www.trailnet.ch/index.php?fuseaction=home.main, da läuft die Kommunikation via Internet eigentlich ganz gut.

Bin also mal gespannt auf eure Beiträge


----------



## volker k (25. Mai 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Gab zwar schon einmal so  nen Fred, der war jedoch derart zugespammt, dass ich hier an dieser Stelle fortfahren werde
> 
> Ich wohne derzeit noch in der Schweiz, bin aber ab ende Juni wieder im geliebeten R-Land mit Wohnhaft in Villich.
> Nun mein eigentliches Anliegen:
> ...



Dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Mai 2006)

Sehr schön!

Wär ebenfalls cool, wenn dieser Fred dann so eine art Meetingpiont für Freeridetoren und dergleichen würde, wo man dann Termine und Treffpunkte ausmachen könnte
(Natürlich auch zur Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften zu den Umliegenden Bikeparks, wie Boppard und W-Berg)

also "write on"


----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2006)

ich bin dabei!
habe nochn paar gute stellen aber wegen so leuten wie "Der_Martin" sollten wir hier nicht zuviel verraten sondern wenn sich eine "feste Gruppe" beildet hat untereinander per PM,Telefon oder e-mail austauschen


mfg lars


----------



## Deleted 59760 (25. Mai 2006)

moin!
Wenns Wetter stimmt wäre bestimmt ne lustige Sache!
Mit mehreren Biken macht sowieso mehr Fun.wäre bestimmt ne gute Alternative!


----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> Wenns Wetter stimmt wäre bestimmt ne lustige Sache!
> Mit mehreren Biken macht sowieso mehr Fun.wäre bestimmt ne gute Alternative!



da musst du es erstmal schaffen dich zu erkennung zu geben!


----------



## Deleted 59760 (25. Mai 2006)

wie darf ich den post verstehen?


----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> wie darf ich den post verstehen?



du schreibst/spammst hier fleißig mit aber keiner weis WO du wohnst WAS du fürn bike hast und WIE ggf. dein vorname ist weil du nie unterschreibst! bilder gibst anscheinend auchnicht von dir   

oben link ist das buttom kontrollzentrum! tob dich mal aus, das gleiche mit der gallery! und du wirst sehen...das wirkt wunder 

mfg
lars


----------



## Luckfrosch (25. Mai 2006)

hi cos also ich glaub wenn ich so dumm angemacht werde würde ich auf diese sache ********n .sorry meine meinung


----------



## Deleted 59760 (25. Mai 2006)

LOL tust grad so als ob du hier was zu sagen hättest!
Die leute die es wissen wollen wer ich bin, wissen es ! Welche Bike ich fahre ist das wirklich so wichtig? Ich weiss nur  ich nicht von mami und papi gefördert werde und mir kein all zu teures bike leisten kann. ICH mir damit aber wenigstens was traue und nicht kneife!
PS. Hast recht Luckfroschi! da stand was von keine Kinder beim biken dabei haben zu wollen. Wieso ist das Lipoly dabei?


----------



## Luckfrosch (25. Mai 2006)

ich mein man hät ja sagen können hi wie heisten den überhaupt oder wo kommste her aber so ein dummes von der seite anmchen kann ich nicht leiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Mai 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jedoch auf pupertierende superprolls deren coolheitsfaktot bei 10+ liegt verzichten.



 




			
				CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> LOL tust grad so als ob du hier was zu sagen hättest!
> Die leute die es wissen wollen wer ich bin, wissen es ! Welche Bike ich fahre ist das wirklich so wichtig? Ich weiss nur  ich nicht von mami und papi gefördert werde und mir kein all zu teures bike leisten kann. ICH mir damit aber wenigstens was traue und nicht kneife!
> PS. Hast recht Luckfroschi! da stand was von keine Kinder beim biken dabei haben zu wollen. Wieso ist das Lipoly dabei?


----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> LOL tust grad so als ob du hier was zu sagen hättest!
> Die leute die es wissen wollen wer ich bin, wissen es ! Welche Bike ich fahre ist das wirklich so wichtig? Ich weiss nur  ich nicht von mami und papi gefördert werde und mir kein all zu teures bike leisten kann. ICH mir damit aber wenigstens was traue und nicht kneife!
> PS. Hast recht Luckfroschi! da stand was von keine Kinder beim biken dabei haben zu wollen. Wieso ist das Lipoly dabei?




             

du meinst du darfst und kannst bei allem mitmachen aber keiner weis wer du bist das finde ich komisch daran
das mit dem bike war ein vorschlag! schreib lila damenrad hin....aber hauptsache du schreibst was hin weil hier JEDER was stehn hat
meine eltern geben mir keinen cent ich verdiene mein geld mit harter arbeit !
wenn ich wüsste wer du wärst dann könnte ich mir ja ein bild drüber machenob du dich was traust
keine kinder is gut!


----------



## volker k (25. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst du darfst und kannst bei allem mitmachen aber keiner weis wer du bist das finde ich komisch daran
> das mit dem bike war ein vorschlag! schreib lila damenrad hin....aber hauptsache du schreibst was hin weil hier JEDER was stehn hat
> meine eltern geben mir keinen cent ich verdiene mein geld mit harter arbeit !
> wenn ich wüsste wer du wärst dann könnte ich mir ja ein bild drüber machenob du dich was traust
> keine kinder is gut!




Bist du kein Kind?


Wenn du doch weißt wer das ist dann sag es uns doch allen mal.


----------



## D.S.G (25. Mai 2006)

dabei


----------



## D.S.G (25. Mai 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Wohnhaft in Villich.


yea nur 10 min mit dem radel von mir weg  
Bei mir stehen auch schon ein paar feine sachen  

David


----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> yea nur 10 min mit dem radel von mir weg
> Bei mir stehen auch schon ein paar feine sachen
> 
> David





richteeeesch und bald müssen wir mal ne "rampage" in bergheim machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59760 (25. Mai 2006)

lol da sieht man mal wie oft manche user in so manches forum abschnitt schauen. als ich mich damals neu angemeldet hatte, hatte ich mich in: stellt euch vor: kurz vorgestellt usw aber  wenns keiner liest. auch egal !  mir zu blöd hier! sieht man ja das es sich voll lohnt!


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Mai 2006)

So, jetzt is aber jut mit der Diskutiererei!

He, he, hab da schon ne schöne Ideee:
Man trifft sich asn einem neutralen Ort, dann kann man immer noch fein slektieren, wer mit darf und wer nich ;-)

Is aber im Grunde auch egal, welches Bike und dicke Eier Faktor, da der Spass doch im Vordergrund steht.

@Kona rider
10min in welche Richtung?

So wie`s derzeit ausschaut, werd ich ab 24.06 wieder im Lande sein (hoffe jedoch bestenfalls sogar schon am 19.
fange am 03.07. meinen neuen Job an und würd vorher gern nochmal na W-Berg)


----------



## D.S.G (26. Mai 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> @Kona rider
> 10min in welche Richtung?


(bonn-) röttgen. Da musste einfach nur quer durch den Kottenforst fahren.


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Mai 2006)

Von Beuel Villich nach Röttgen in 10min? hab kein Motor am Bike ;-)


----------



## D.S.G (26. Mai 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Von Beuel Villich nach Röttgen in 10min? hab kein Motor am Bike ;-)


ups. habs mit villip verwechselt   
Selbst mit dem bus brauchste aber trotzdem nur 20 min von beul aus.


----------



## p.a.h! (26. Mai 2006)

portzky dabei ahhh (hab mich nur umbenannt, weiß au nich warum, mir war halt grad so danach...)


----------



## Deleted 59760 (26. Mai 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt is aber jut mit der Diskutiererei!
> 
> He, he, hab da schon ne schöne Ideee:
> Man trifft sich asn einem neutralen Ort, dann kann man immer noch fein slektieren, wer mit darf und wer nich ;-)
> ...




Gebe dir Recht Zwiebel. bin deiner MEinung


----------



## JoKo1988 (28. Mai 2006)

also ich würde gerne mitmachen. naja ich hab leider kein dh oder dirt bike aber mein fahrrad is schon okay^^
ps: wann wollt ihr den ein treffen machen?

gruß Johannes


----------



## Lipoly (28. Mai 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde gerne mitmachen. naja ich hab leider kein dh oder dirt bike aber mein fahrrad is schon okay^^
> ps: wann wollt ihr den ein treffen machen?
> 
> gruß Johannes


erstma muss zwiebel wieder nach hier kommen der ist ja noch in der schweiz!!


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> erstma muss zwiebel wieder nach hier kommen der ist ja noch in der schweiz!!




YYYeees 

Hoffe mal das klappt jetzt alles, gemäss Resturlaub und Überstunden sollte der 14.06. mein letzter Arbeitstag hier unten sein, aber ob mein Boss mitspielt ist ne andere Geschichte, wir werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.a-one.k (1. Juni 2006)

Hi,

super Idee, wenn mein Bike endlich da ist bin ich dabei  

Hoffe nur das erfahrene Rookie´s willkommen sind 

Grüße aus Niederkassel


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Juni 2006)

So Leuts, der Countdown läuft, Umgezogen bin ich ja schon, musste wegen der Wohnungsübergabe etc,  aber nocmal runter.
Werde in dem Zug Heute zum (vorerst) letztenmal am Wirirehorn ein paar Hm abholzen gehen ) und dann ab Morgen in Bonn sein. Ab Montag sollte dann auch der Telefonanschluss freigeschaltet sein.
biss dann


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Juni 2006)

So Leuts, der Countdown läuft, Umgezogen bin ich ja schon, musste wegen der Wohnungsübergabe etc,  aber nocmal runter.
Werde in dem Zug Heute zum (vorerst) letztenmal am Wirirehorn ein paar Hm abholzen gehen ) und dann ab Morgen in Bonn sein. Ab Montag sollte dann auch der Telefonanschluss freigeschaltet sein.
biss dann


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Juni 2006)

so, hätte evtl diesen Sonntag mal Zeit was rocken zu gehen, wie schauts aus?


----------



## Redking (29. Juni 2006)

Moin,
wo hattest du dir denn gedacht? 

Mal sehen ob wir Lars dann auch aus dem Koma rausbekommen? 
Der hat ja sonst immer Lust! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (29. Juni 2006)

klar bin ich dabei

@zwiebel: du hast ne pn wegen der samstagsplanung!


lars


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Juni 2006)

Hoi Lars, hab dir ne PM geschickt, dachte so am späten Nachmittag 16- 17:00 Uhr (man kann ja locker bis halb zehn fahren gehen, ist dann auch angenehmer)


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Juli 2006)

So, Anlauf Nr.2 Morgen, Sonntag so um zwei??
Wie schauts aus??


----------



## Luckfrosch (8. Juli 2006)

hi. zwiebel und lars wo und wann wollt ihr den fahren gehen ? hätte interesse mitzukommen falls keine einwände bestehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (8. Juli 2006)

@ZwiebelII: Du, ich glaube nicht, dass der Lars morgen um 2 kommen kann, da er sich schon bei einer anderen Tour verpflichtet hat (laut LMB). Dazu muss er aber selber Stellung nehmen.  

Was ich eher sagen wollte (obwohl ich eigentlich nur Luckfrosh wiederhole): WO wollt ihr fahren? 

Nur mal aus reiner Neugier, wo ihr Freeriden wollt...


----------



## D.S.G (8. Juli 2006)

so bin wieder im lande... 

sagt bescheid wenn was ansteht


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Juli 2006)

denke, werde mich in der Kiesgrube, repektive an der kleinen Line da im Wald rumtreiben


----------



## D.S.G (8. Juli 2006)

kann ich dich zu ner runde vogelsang einladen??


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Juli 2006)

Sorry, hab Morgen nur 2h Zeit, daher was knapp.
Deshalb nur Siegburg
Würd allerdings auch gern mal am Finkenberg fahren gehen, weiss nur nicht genau, wo die Location ist.


----------



## D.S.G (9. Juli 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Würd allerdings auch gern mal am Finkenberg fahren gehen, weiss nur nicht genau, wo die Location ist.


kann ich dir mal gerne zeigen wenn du zeit hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (9. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auma dabei wenn hier ne Session startet.
Wo wollt ihr denn fahren gehen.Wir können auma alle nach Vogelsang war da selbst noch nich.


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Juli 2006)

Also, bin ab 14:00-14:30 in der Kiesgrube oder an der Line in der Nähe (die im Wald ist), wer Bock hat der kommt, der auch nicht.

Gruss Zwiebel


----------



## WaldChiller (9. Juli 2006)

Welche Kiesgrube meinst du?


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Juli 2006)

Siegburg!


----------



## Lipoly (9. Juli 2006)

ich weis nit ob ich komme! wenn ich uzm 3 nit im steinbruch bin ...pech gehabt 


lars


----------



## WaldChiller (9. Juli 2006)

Wie kommt man in die Kiesgrube und was hat die so zu bieten für mich und mein SUburban??


----------



## Lipoly (9. Juli 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man in die Kiesgrube und was hat die so zu bieten für mich und mein SUburban??




guck mal bei redking in die galery da sind bilder von dem "spielplatz"


----------



## Luckfrosch (12. Juli 2006)

hi zwiebel. wie schauts bei dir am sonntag? ne runde kaldauer wald? da steht noch ne drop der auf dich wartetletzte runde war ganz lustig.


----------



## D.S.G (13. Juli 2006)

moin, wir suchen noch mitfahrer fÃ¼r morgen  boppard. Wir wollten so um 11. Uhr den Zug in Bonn HBF wegnehmen. 
Wenn wir 5 leute sind kostet das ticket auch nur 5 â¬ (hin u. rÃ¼ckfahrt inc. rad)!

Meldet euch


----------



## WaldChiller (14. Juli 2006)

ICh wär mitgekommen habs aber grad erst gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. Juli 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> ICh wär mitgekommen habs aber grad erst gesehen?



du bist uns zu ILLEGAL   wir sind alle soo legal eingstellt das selbst das kleinste bisschen illegal und zu illegal ist


----------



## p.a.h! (14. Juli 2006)

ja ja Lars die legalen ne


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Juli 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> moin, wir suchen noch mitfahrer für morgen  boppard. Wir wollten so um 11. Uhr den Zug in Bonn HBF wegnehmen.
> Wenn wir 5 leute sind kostet das ticket auch nur 5  (hin u. rückfahrt inc. rad)!
> 
> Meldet euch



Ihr scheiss Schüler, habt ja Ferien 
unsereins muss leider Arbeiten gehen, werd aber mit Lipoly am Sonntag dafür nach W-berg fahren 
Nächstes WE würd ich ganz gern mal den Finkenberg checken gehen


----------



## WaldChiller (15. Juli 2006)

Wenn ihr nach Boppard Dortmund oder sonstwo fahrt schreibt das in den Thread hier ich bin immer gerne dabei


----------



## Lipoly (15. Juli 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr scheiss Schüler, habt ja Ferien
> unsereins muss leider Arbeiten gehen, werd aber mit Lipoly am Sonntag dafür nach W-berg fahren
> Nächstes WE würd ich ganz gern mal den Finkenberg checken gehen




richteeeeesch!
schei* schüler:kotz: :kotz:  
ein paar schenggs aus siegburg sind auch da morgen! und kona rider is bestimmt aufm christopher street day


----------



## Luckfrosch (15. Juli 2006)

hi ho. schaut ma in bike fahrgemeinschaft. wer lust hat  wird bestimmt spassig.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Juli 2006)

Dat kapier ich jetzt nit??


----------



## Lipoly (15. Juli 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Dat kapier ich jetzt nit??



das meint er
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2826

aber schei* egal! wenn die die berge hoch schieben sitzen wir im lift und sind am eierschaukeln, zwiebel!

gn8
lars


----------



## Luckfrosch (15. Juli 2006)

ohh thx. hab ka wie das geht mit dem link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (31. Juli 2006)

hi wollte am samstag noch boppard in den bikepark und suche noch mitfahrer. da wir (alex, danni und michael) mit der bahn fahren müssen,da wir kein auto haben,brauchen wir noch  2 oder mehr mitfahrer. meldet euch per pn bei mir. ok thx im vorraus.


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. September 2006)

Irgentwie wundert es mich, wenn ich hier dei regionalen Threats durchschaue, das es ungefair 3 oder 4 Threats mit dem gleichen Sinn gibt und alle irgentwie kreuz und quer posten. Irgentwie ein bischen unübersichtlich, aber na ja, zurück zum Thema
Hab nächste Woche Montag Urlaub und wollt Nachmittags so für 2-3 Stündchen was heizen gehen, hat wer Bock?


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. September 2006)

tja ich hab ab nächste woche wieder ferien.
bin somit für 2wochen für jeden scheiss zu haben^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. September 2006)

Auf jedenfall mal kurzschließen!


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Oktober 2006)

So
werde, wenn nich grad in Strömen schüttet, so ab 14:00- 14:30Uhr Morgen am Steinbruch sein.
wer also Bock hat


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (1. Oktober 2006)

ich will auch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (1. Oktober 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> ich will auch!!!!


Hey LuckyStrikaa !
Schau mal unter www.frosthelm.de nach, vielleicht findest Du da was Du suchst... Wenn Du Bock hast auf 'ne Runde, melde Dich !
Viel Spaß


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. Oktober 2006)

hmm wer kommt den morgen noch alles zum steinbruch???
wenn es mehr werden als einer komm ich auch aber sonst lohnt es sich nicht


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (2. Oktober 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> hmm wer kommt den morgen noch alles zum steinbruch???
> wenn es mehr werden als einer komm ich auch aber sonst lohnt es sich nicht



Wo ist der steinbruch denn?


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Oktober 2006)

So, ich bau jetzt noch meine neue Bremse dran, bin dann so 14:30 da.

Mit dem Auto am besten da auf dem Parkplatz Franzhäuschen parken, dann ca. 1km dem Waldweg folgen und dann links ab durch die Büsche (is so ein kleiner Trampelpfad) und schon bist du da.


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Oktober 2006)

tja heute wurden es net mehr als 2 leute in der kaldauergrube.
zwiebel und ich traffen uns im steinbruch und verloren nicht alzu viel zeit da.
fanden nähmlich die kleine strecke mit den doubles lustiger, die in der nähe is. also langsam übertreiben die leute da. ein double is ca schon auf 2,5m angewachsen und der liegt hinter einer kurve, in der noch ein schöner double is. 
dat kleine roadgab musste auch unter die räder genommen werden^^
zum northshore in der nähe reichten leider net mehr die kräfte....

also wer lust hat soll sich schon mal dat nächste wochenende freihalten.
und leute: wir beissen net, wir wollen doch nur spielen. ihr könnt ruhig mitfahren.^^


----------



## Deleted 59760 (2. Oktober 2006)

die leutz die da den pfad mit höhreren double usw bestückt haben kenne ich  an manchen habe ich mit gebaut  aber wenn ihr mir ein vernünftiges fr bike mitbringt komme ich auch ansonsten muss ich drauf achten das ich net mehr als ca ( 4 stufen ) springe !


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Oktober 2006)

also paar doubles muss man sich genau anschauen, aber sonst kann man sie im schritt-tempo fast alle springen und dabei gut landen


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Oktober 2006)

also leuts
suche wiedermal leute, die am wochenende in den wald fahren und da einbisschen springen wollen.
wer lust hat, kann sich hier mal melden


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Oktober 2006)

der termin is gestrichen


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Oktober 2006)

So,
Joko und ich treffen uns Morgen 10:00 in der Kiesgrube, also wer lust und Laune hat

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59760 (7. Oktober 2006)

wo genau trefft ihr euch da bzw was habt ihr vor ? wenn es nicht all zu "heftig" wird kann ich vlt auch kommen mit meinem XC bike 
ps vorausgesetzt es regnet net


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Oktober 2006)

wir machen nix wildes
springen da einbisschen und so.


----------



## flowstar (7. Oktober 2006)

Mhhhh Finkenberg kann man eigentlich knicken immer wen wir da was gebaut haben war das nach ziemlich kurtzer zeit alles wieder abgerissen!


----------



## Deleted 59760 (8. Oktober 2006)

ich werde wohl was später kommen ! muss hier noch was am radl flicken das spackte rum  ka ob ich es auf die schnelle hinbekomme sonst mach ich es provi. und dann wenn ich dort bin : aber vor 11 uhr werde ich es net schaffen


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. November 2006)

Hoi,
wie schauts mit ner Kiesgruben-, Double Line- Droprunde am Sonntag aus, so ab 11:00??
Wer hat Lust und Laune


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. November 2006)

Muss mich nochmal berichtigen, hab ab 15:00 Zeit


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. November 2006)

bin morgen wahrscheinlich in der grube
viel spass zwiebel am so, frag mal so froschi, bist dann vllt net alleine


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. November 2006)

achso die double line kannst vergessen, die wurde größten teils am ar.... gemacht
war heute und hatte richtig große probleme drüber zukommen


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. November 2006)

Wie schauts denn Dann Morgen aus kommste, bzw. kommt überhaupt wer?

Bin auf jeden Fall so ab 15:00 da (in der Grube)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (4. November 2006)

hi leuts, ich bin neu hier

also cih komme aus bad gdesberg . also fasst da ganz nah also ., wohne am kottenforst und hätte echt lust mal eure trails auszutesten und die grube ...
es wäre schön wenn einer von euch (zwiebel,joko...) mich aadden könnte unter [email protected] damit ich bissl mehr erzählenm könnte also wenn ihr noch plätze habt 

mit freundlichen grüssen andy


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. November 2006)

Hoi, war mal wieder allein in der Grube 
scheint echt fast unmöglich zu sein hier so was wie ne Community zu bilden, schade eigentlich, aber vielleicht klappts ja doch noch irgendwann 

Hier hab ich mal ein kleines Vid zusammengebastelt, nix dolles aber ganz spassig:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV31dZkGVKI

Kameraführung
in der Grube: Joko
Bellwald: "Slam" Guido
W-Berg: Stephan

@publicenemy
einfach dranbleiben, machen bestimmt wieder Dates aus


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. November 2006)

also bin wie gesagt nächstes wochenende wieder da
ich konnte heute nicht, deswegen bin ich gestern schon gefahren

is aber echt schade dat nur zwiebel und ich uns da treffen
wer andere gute spots kennt, kann uns die auch mal gerne verratten 

bis zum nächsten weekend


----------



## windtalker (5. November 2006)

Ist ja auch nen Stück bis zu euch runter, aber wenn mein Gipsarm-Freund endlich mal seinen Gips ab hat und dann wieder fahren darf, kommen wir bestimmt nochmal runter. Schliesslich möchte er seinen Absturz nochmal stehend fahren.  

BTW: Einer der Rider aus deinem Link heisst genauso wie ich. (also Vor- und Nachname.)


----------



## publicenemy (7. November 2006)

also ihc plane ein am samstag zur grube  zu kommen , is aber noch nichts sicher, noch jemand aufm weg?


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (7. November 2006)

ich möchte mal zugucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumpgun (8. November 2006)

kann mir jemand den weg zur oder die lage der "kiesgrube" erklären ?! bin neu in bonn, hab lust n bisschen zu biken, aber keine ahnung wo... viell. hat ja jemand noch nen anderen tipp zum freeriden in bonn und umgebung für mich. bin für alles dankbar. 

mfg - Tobi.


----------



## jumpgun (8. November 2006)

ach ja, und vor allem müsst ich wissen wo genau die spots sind. also einigermaßen, damit ich nich im wald umherirre und nix finde... danke.


----------



## JoKo1988 (8. November 2006)

wie willst du dahin fahren???
mit auto?
bahn/bus?
oder mit rad?


----------



## publicenemy (8. November 2006)

also iich kenne da was , das nennt sich bombenöcher, ist oben im kottenforst nix bvesonderes müsste mal bischen umgebaut werden könnte was werde... aber auchtung vor bomben!!!!!!!

kennt jemand den ho chi minh pfad von euch? 
würd den gern mal rocken


----------



## JoKo1988 (8. November 2006)

ich kenne,den aber keine vernünftige verlängerung und der hcm is für ein FR viel zu eben^^


----------



## PatKing (9. November 2006)

immer diese FR steigt mal alle auf hardtail um


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. November 2006)

also wer fährt diese wochenende wieder in die kiesgrube????
fahr nur dahin mit begleitung^^ alleine machts keinen fun


----------



## PatKing (9. November 2006)

ich würd ja mitkommen, aber meine rippe macht da ncith mit


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. November 2006)

PatKing schrieb:


> immer diese FR steigt mal alle auf hardtail um



haste mal in meine Gallery geguckt!?

evtl. Sonntag Kiesgrube, wieder so 15:00


----------



## PatKing (9. November 2006)

ja ich weiß du bist auch vernümpftig, aber es git ja auch welche mit fullys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumpgun (10. November 2006)

ja mädels, wenn ich wüsste wo die grube wär, würd ich mir das schon gern mal ansehen. 
kann da sowohl mit bahn, rad als auch mitm auto hinkommen, je nach dem was am besten is. nur: wo is das ding ? google-earth-koordinaten wären klasse   , ne bescheibung würds aber auch tun !

und was den ho-chi-minh-pfad angeht: ich kann den nur empfehlen !! is zwar n bisschen gestrampel bei, aber macht auch laune !! und immerhin is biken ja ein SPORT, IHR LUSCHEN ! und wenn man schonmal in der gegend is kann man ja auch mal den steinbruch unter der staumauer checken...
also würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich zur grube gelang und für weitere spots rund um bonn bin ich auch immernoch dankbar  

fasteloovend zosamme ! der tünn.


----------



## JoKo1988 (10. November 2006)

kuckst du hier: http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/kaldauer_grube


----------



## Redking (10. November 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> haste mal in meine Gallery geguckt!?
> 
> evtl. Sonntag Kiesgrube, wieder so 15:00



Falls ich fit bin komm ich mal vorbei.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Falls ich fit bin komm ich mal vorbei.
> Gruß
> Klaus




Hallo Klaus @Redking,

ich habe dich Gestern bei der 7GB-Tour vermißt,war eine tolle Tour mit netten Leuten.Habe lange nichts mehr von dir gehört darfst dich ruhig wieder mal im Forum melden .

Schönen Gruß von

Bernhard II


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. November 2006)

Ich Pack`s heut leider nich 
Aber denke mal, dass man nach den gestrigen Niederschlägen eh dort versumpft, nächstes WE mal wieder schauen


----------



## PatKing (12. November 2006)

echt geil erst wollsen alle und jetzt kann keiner, ich auch nicht.


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. November 2006)

Man könnte ja auch mal nen nightride in der Grube organisieren, bin jetzt mit ner Sigma evo Beleuchtung ausgestattet 
besteht interesse?


----------



## Luckfrosch (14. November 2006)

hi. wollte am samstag mich mit paar leuten um 13.00 uhr vorm dirt metals treffen und dan zur grube hoch. das wäre doch wieder ne möglichkeit zwiebel?


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. November 2006)

is einbisschen schei$$e wegen 13 uhr
halbe h später und dann passts für mich auch perfekt

wer will da den allet mitkommen?
wie ich gehört hab, ziemlich viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (15. November 2006)

ja das viele mitkommen wollen hab ich auch mitbekommen. nur weiss ich net wer alles mitkommen wird. ich denke danjo bestimmt. und ich wollte den alex  noch fragen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. November 2006)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> hi. wollte am samstag mich mit paar leuten um 13.00 uhr vorm dirt metals treffen und dan zur grube hoch. das wäre doch wieder ne möglichkeit zwiebel?




Wenns Wetter passt und meine bessere Hälfte ihr Ok gibt bin ich dabei, komme dann aber dirkt zur Grube


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. November 2006)

So, wenns Wetter passt, bin ich Samstag dabei, bin so ab 14:00 in der Grube


----------



## Luckfrosch (17. November 2006)

hi. werde etwas später kommen. muss bis 12.30 arbeiten. die pflicht ruft. buuh heul snief


----------



## Chris B. (20. November 2006)

Tach auch,

bin seit 1 Monat auf ein Torque umgestiegen und würde mich gerne den Grenzen des Bikes und meinen eigenen nähern. Bin bis jetzt nur zum Petersberg und Nonnenstromberg hoch und runtergehobelt, was bei dem vielen Laub echt ne Herausforderung ist. (Petersberg hinten durch Zaun und schmalen Pfad runter)
Tja würd mich Euch mal anschliessen und durch die Grube oder den Ho. Pfad, was auch immer. Am Weekend bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## JoKo1988 (20. November 2006)

tja musst halt nur hier immermal reinschauen oder du schreibst mich oder zwiebel privat an^^, wir fast jedes weekend in der gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrw-freerider (22. November 2006)

geht von euch einer am Samstag zur Premiere von NWD7 in Gloria?


----------



## Henki85 (22. November 2006)

Na klaro gehe ich dahin. 
Ich freue mich auch schon wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## nrw-freerider (22. November 2006)

gehst du alleine hin?vielleicht kann man sich da treffen


----------



## Luckfrosch (23. November 2006)

hi. wie wäre es wieder am sonntag in der grube um 13.00 uhr? fand letzten samstag recht lustig. hat spass gemacht. deswegen schreit das nach einer fortsetzung kommst du joko an die bilder von dem tag?


----------



## Luckfrosch (23. November 2006)

von letzten samstag die bilder mein ich


----------



## JoKo1988 (23. November 2006)

hmmm ka^^
ich muss mal den schulz fragen, die wurden ja mit seiner kamera gemacht^^
wenn ich ihn treffe, dann frag ich ihn auf jeden fall.

bin mir net sicher ob ich am sa mitkomme


----------



## Luckfrosch (23. November 2006)

@joko   ich meine aber auch den sonntag. nicht den samstag.


----------



## Henki85 (24. November 2006)

@nrw-freerider

Treffe mich mit anderen in Köln.
Gehen aber in die Kinder show und danach noch einen Trinken.


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. November 2006)

@Luckfrosch
bin Morgen ab 11:00 in der Grube am Start (muss noch was an dem Hipjump feilen


----------



## Luckfrosch (25. November 2006)

alles klar ich komme dan nach. könnte sein das ich dan auch etwas früher komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (26. November 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @Luckfrosch
> bin Morgen ab 11:00 in der Grube am Start (muss noch was an dem Hipjump feilen



meint ihr den steinbruch an der WBTS?
wenn ich mich aufrappeln kann komme ich auch vorbei und bringe ne Cam mit, mit es endlich mal anständige Bilder vom Luckfrosch in seiner Gallery gibt


----------



## Luckfrosch (26. November 2006)

ja den an der talsperre. kenne nur den steinbruch. das mit den bildern ist ne gute idee


----------



## Lipoly (26. November 2006)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> ja den an der talsperre. kenne nur den steinbruch. das mit den bildern ist ne gute idee



bin so ab 11 da, oder ist wer früher da? mir ist jetzt schon langweilig wenn ich bis 11 wartenmuss


----------



## Lipoly (30. November 2006)

sorry leute das ich am sonntag nicht wiedergekommen bin! evtl habt ihr ja den waidmann auch gesehn! auf jedenfall war er mit meinen "machenschaften"(ihr wisst ja was ich meine  ) nicht so ganz einverstanden und meinte ich sollte besser nicht nochmal wiederkommen

habe es dann darauf belassen und bin nach hause gefahn


mfg lars


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Dezember 2006)

So, hätte evtl. Morgen oder Sonntag Zeit (entscheidet sich kurzfristig), stellt sich nur die Frage ob man nicht nen urban FR ins Auge fasst (zumindest wenns in der Grube noch so sumpfig ist.


----------



## Luckfrosch (1. Dezember 2006)

jo zwiebel mach sonntag draus dan bin ich auch dabei. muss samstag arbeiten so nen ....!  sind auch wieder die jungs mit die latzte mal noch da waren. sind dan bestimmt wiederso min. 5 mann. treffen wollen die sich um 12.00 uhr am dirt metals.werde aber denke so gegen 12.30 zur grube erst losfahren weil ic ein bisschen länger pennen mag


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Dezember 2006)

Packs Morgen leider nicht, dafür ist nächste Woche Samstag fest Reserviert ab 13:30 gehts los


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Dezember 2006)

So, wie schauts jetzt aus?
Irgendwer am Samstag dabei, denke wir werden so 13:30 - 14:00 in der Grube aufschlagen


----------



## Luckfrosch (8. Dezember 2006)

hi jo wenn ich frei hab bin ich dabei. schaut schon ma ganz gut aus mit dem frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (8. Dezember 2006)

jo dann bin ich wiedermal dabei.
is irgendwie wieder ein treff bei dirt metals geplant???


----------



## Luckfrosch (9. Dezember 2006)

ne glaub net. direkt grube


----------



## der maier (9. Dezember 2006)

hallo, 

bin erst seit heute hier angemeldet und 
habe straßen reifen auf meinem normalen mtb aber ich komme trotzdem mal gucken ^^


bis gleich 

mfg jan


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Dezember 2006)

So Leuts, mal wieder ein Aufruf:
Samstag so ab 14:00 Uhr in der Grube!


----------



## JoKo1988 (20. Dezember 2006)

also wir können frühestens um 14:30 dich mit deinen neuen bike erwarten 

komme auch bestimmt

wie schauts mit den anderen aus?(micha damit bist du net gemeint )


----------



## Luckfrosch (20. Dezember 2006)

ja ich wollte auch da sein. kommt drauf an ob ich arbeiten muss. ich hoffe ma net bin dan aber schon was früher da weil es so schnell dunkel wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. Dezember 2006)

Mal sehen ob ich auch komme.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Luckfrosch (22. Dezember 2006)

schaut so aus als könnte ich auch kommen. priiiima


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Dezember 2006)

freu mich schon, mim Jackal den Cornersprung in Angriff zu nehemen 
und dann nachher ordentlich den Smoky zu rocken 

@redking
ja, würd mal guttun ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen


----------



## JoKo1988 (22. Dezember 2006)

naja wies ausschaut komme ich um bilder und videos zumachen 
bei meinen whiplash is das innenlager der schwinge am arsch und dat dauert irgendwie 
naja komm aber trotzdem mit meinen cc fully


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Dezember 2006)

Dat kommt von deiner Flatdropperei!!


----------



## Luckfrosch (22. Dezember 2006)

@ joko. ja das ist cool wenn du bilderund videos machst wann ist den dein bike wieder einsatzbereit?
@zwiebel  ja da hab ich auch schon bock drauf. bin letzte woch da richtig ordentlch rausgeflogen. macht spass.


----------



## JoKo1988 (22. Dezember 2006)

ACH SHUT UP 
hmm ka fahr morgen nochmal bei dirt metals vorbei und frag wat sache is


----------



## PatKing (22. Dezember 2006)

lass das aus- und einbauen lieber mal die profis machen. (und ich will meinen imbus wieder.)


----------



## JoKo1988 (22. Dezember 2006)

lol wat bist du den für ein n00b. informier dich erstmal wat sache is,denk nach und schreib dann deine blöden vorschläge rein.
bekommst die sache wieder wenn ich bock hab zu dir zufahren oder wenn du dat selber abholst


----------



## PatKing (22. Dezember 2006)

musst net immer alles ernst nehmen. is dat schon läger im arsch gewesen ? ich brauche das teil aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (22. Dezember 2006)

tja komm morgen um 11uhr zu dirt metals dann bist auf den selber stand wie ich.


----------



## Redking (24. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs,
war schön mit Euch!  

Steinbruch Luckfrosch

Once again

Zwiebel

Alle

Am Drop:

Hier
Nochmal
Luckfrosch
Missglückt
Dunkel!

Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Dezember 2006)

@ Redking
in der tat, auch wenn du von mir nur die Stümperversuche eingefangen hast 
dafür haste Gestern den Smokey geknackt, glückwunsch 

bis zum nächstenmal


----------



## der maier (25. Dezember 2006)

moin

solange konnte ich leider net bleiben , musste um 3 weg und mama helfen ^^
habe mich aber schön am table hingelegt ;-) 

hab davor noch am drop rumgenagelt mim luckfrosch zusammen ! 

war schon noch nen bissel wakelich , oder ? 

naja, nächste mal bleibe ich länger ;-)

mfg jan


----------



## Luckfrosch (27. Dezember 2006)

hi wollte sonntag was biken gehen wer mag den mitkommen wenns wetter passt?


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Dezember 2006)

Hätte am So auch evtl. Zeit, wenn jedoch nur ca. 2h, vllt bissl am Smokey

Wir gehen Morgen, wollten den HCM mal abbolzen und danach zum Smokey.
Denke sind so an 13:00 am PP Franzhäuschen


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Dezember 2006)

Am So gibts bei mir nichts.
Helly und ich sind Gestern schön einmal den HCM geballert und danach zum Smokey, irgendwer hatte die NS Anfahrt zerstört :-(, konnten sie jedoch mit wenig Aufwand wieder richten 

Hab Gester auch endlich mal die Line Smokey drop- unteren Table geknackt, bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen gar nich mal soo einfach


----------



## Luckfrosch (31. Dezember 2006)

he prima zwiebel. bin gleich zum smokey


----------



## Luckfrosch (31. Dezember 2006)

lol hab smokey 2 heut geknacktprima freu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Januar 2007)

Haste den noch fertig gebaut?
die Konstruktion war ja schon noch recht sketchy


----------



## Luckfrosch (3. Januar 2007)

jup fertig. war noch das ein oder andere brett lose weil keine nägel mehr aber man kann ihn schon fahren. wie schauts bei dir mit sonntag? da könnteste dich ranwagen


----------



## Luckfrosch (3. Januar 2007)

vielleicht komt
 klausi mausi ja auch wieder mit


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Januar 2007)

wenn dann eher Samstag, so 13:30-14:00


----------



## Luckfrosch (4. Januar 2007)

denk ma das ich da arbeiten muss. am samstag


----------



## Luckfrosch (4. Januar 2007)

und am samstag soll wetter shit sein. sontag soll besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. Januar 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> vielleicht komt
> klausi mausi ja auch wieder mit



Von dem Monster spring ich nicht runter. 

Ich weiss nicht ob ich da bin. Es geht heute in den Süden.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2007)

Hey leute, jetzt wo eure bauaktionen alle laufen.....

WER KANN NORTHSHOREELEMENTE GEBRAUCHEN?
die hälfte von meinem northshore steht noch, soll aber auch weg! wenn ihr euch das abbaut und mitnehmt schenke ich euch die ganzen holzbretter usw!


gruß lars


----------



## Luckfrosch (4. Januar 2007)

jo interesse hät ich schon müste nur das passende auto besorgen


----------



## Luckfrosch (4. Januar 2007)

he zwiebel hast du einen innenlager schlüssel damit ich mein truvativ lager rausbekomme? hab mir ne kettenführung geleistet die direkt ans innenlager kommt.


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Januar 2007)

shiftguide oder welche?


----------



## Luckfrosch (5. Januar 2007)

jup joko genau die.he zwiebel ich muss morgen nur bis mittag arbeiten also könnte ich mitkommen zum biken morgen.


----------



## Luckfrosch (6. Januar 2007)

tja da das ja heut eh ins wasser gefallen ist bin ich morgen was biken


----------



## kona shreder (7. Januar 2007)

ich würd auch mitmachen freeridetouren aber dann in der näherer umgbung von dem kleinem kaff     mondorf


----------



## Lipoly (8. Januar 2007)

kona shreder schrieb:


> ich würd auch mitmachen freeridetouren aber dann in der näherer umgbung von dem kleinem kaff     mondorf




tzzzzz
sich neu anmelden
verlangen das spots verraten werden

UND DANN NOCH DRAUF BESTEHEN das "wir" zum fahren zu dir kommen?


----------



## kona shreder (8. Januar 2007)

das war ein witz dumm bin ich auch nich 
ich komm auch gern nach siegburg zum biken 
ausserdem bestehe ich nicht darauf das ihr zu mir kommt steht das da oben irgendwo  
und warum sollte ich spots verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Januar 2007)

Bin ab Samstag erstmal ne Woche in Österreich, danach schaun wer mal ;-)


----------



## JoKo1988 (8. Januar 2007)

naja ich könnte vllt dieses wochenende mal wieder steinbruch fahren.
wird aber recht lustig^^ bin schon seit ca 3wochen net mehr fully gefahren nur bmx.


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Januar 2007)

@ Joko
seit wann stehst du denn auf Kinderfahrräder?


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. Januar 2007)

ja mensch sry ich kann aber nix für meine abneigung


----------



## Luckfrosch (10. Januar 2007)

rofl


----------



## Luckfrosch (10. Januar 2007)

joko ich komm mit in den steinbruch. wie wäre es mit sonntag?


----------



## Luckfrosch (14. Januar 2007)

jo also es kommen mit:joko, danjo, daniel, und danni und meiner einer.treffen uns um 13.00 uhr und dan fahren wir richtung steinbruch.


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. Januar 2007)

für wenn schreibst du dies?
es wurden mehr:danjo,daniel,anderer daniel,luckfrosch,henning, 3 "unbekannte" SX-Trail fahrer und natürlich ich^^


MENSCH LEUTE WIR BEISEN NICHT.
STEINBRUCH IS NICHT LANGWEILIG und wir kennen noch paar andere sachen, die wir gerne zeigen.

es kann doch net sein dass in dieser ecke nur danjo, zwiebel, luckforsch und ich biken gehen.


----------



## Redking (15. Januar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> MENSCH LEUTE WIR BEISEN NICHT.
> STEINBRUCH IS NICHT LANGWEILIG und wir kennen noch paar andere sachen, die wir gerne zeigen.
> 
> es kann doch net sein dass in dieser ecke nur danjo, zwiebel, luckforsch und ich biken gehen.



Mensch Seppel, andere tun das auch aber auch mal woanders!    
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (15. Januar 2007)

ja die tuns garnet bzw IMMER wo anders, aber ich nehme stark an die gehen garnet biken


----------



## end0 (17. Januar 2007)

Also wenn alle von Lipoly so herzlich empfangen werden kann ich mir gut vorstellen das bei euch keiner fährt  !!!


----------



## Bazty (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Oberkassel, das ist direkt unterm Steinbruch.
Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt werde ich mich euch mal anschließen für eine Tour.
Leider bin ich nicht so der Freerider, bin bis jetzt nur mit meinem 15Jahre alten Marinbike durchs Siebengebirge gefahren. Will mir aber am Samstag im Schlußverkauf bei H&S nen neues kaufen, deswegen hab ich mich auch hier angemeldet. werde mich dann nochmal vorbeischauen wenn es soweit ist.

gruß Basti


----------



## Luckfrosch (18. Januar 2007)

he joko hab die cd fertig gemixt. kannste abholen kommen


----------



## Redking (18. Januar 2007)

Bazty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme aus Oberkassel, das ist direkt unterm Steinbruch.
> 
> gruß Basti



Hallo Basti,
ich gehe mal davon aus das hier sonst ein anderer Steinbruch gemeint ist.

Bei und würde der Satz so heissen.
Ich komme aus Kaldauen, das ist direkt unterm Steinbruch! 

Aber wenn du auch bis dahin kommst bist du gerne willkommen!  

@end0 Lipoly der Alte MX macht halt gerne auf dicke Hose!    
Aber Hunde die bellen .......... rest kennst du bestimmt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Luckfrosch (21. Januar 2007)

wo wir gerad beim teinbruch sind. da wollte ich gegen 13.30 hienfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris B. (21. Januar 2007)

so leude, war ja nur n kurzes gastspiel von mir heute, werden uns aber wohl in zukunft öfter mal im steinbruch sehen.
 bis danzig


----------



## Lipoly (21. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Kaldauen, das ist direkt unterm Steinbruch!
> 
> @end0 Lipoly der Alte MX macht halt gerne auf dicke Hose!
> Aber Hunde die bellen .......... rest kennst du bestimmt!
> ...




Kaldauen=Seligental? 



Bei solchen blöden fragen muss man doch mal nen spruch raushauen! wo soll das sonst hinführen


----------



## deerk (21. Januar 2007)

seit euch ja da schwer am versammeln immer so da  

da kommt mir die idee warum kommt ihr nicht mal alle hoch wenns wetter wieder besser ist ? is zwar immer auch touren style aber recht technische abfahrten und bisschen NS haben wir ja auch ... 

klaus kommt ja auch hier un da mal vorbei obwohl wir da komischer weise immer die leichten touren fahren  

was haltet ihr davon ? 

ride on
D.


----------



## Luckfrosch (21. Januar 2007)

jo gute idee bin dabei wenn ich darf


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> klaus kommt ja auch hier un da mal vorbei obwohl wir da komischer weise immer die leichten touren fahren
> 
> was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> ...



Was für leichte Touren??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## deerk (22. Januar 2007)

ja das an dem  so. wo du bei warst war wieder nur hart für die beine 
so mein ich das  ... weil sonst is die ganze sache doch schon um einiges technischer ...  der thomas hat richtig gute kleine trails angelegt 

die man wirklich in der klasse " enduro bis freeride" einstufen kann 
mit nem cc hobel würde ich da nicht runterfahren 

bis dahin 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> die man wirklich in der klasse " enduro bis freeride" einstufen kann
> mit nem cc hobel würde ich da nicht runterfahren
> 
> bis dahin
> ...


Aber ich.   
Das währe mal eine Aktion, unsere Gruppe und der Bereich Siegburg in der Huth. Dann kann der Hans Peter aber seine Kamera mitbringen.


----------



## deerk (22. Januar 2007)

aber lasst euch nicht vom pierre schocken wir fahren keinen 20iger schnitt !!!!

aber so eine aktion sollten wir echt mal in angriff nehmen 


ride on
D.


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> aber lasst euch nicht vom pierre schocken wir fahren keinen 20iger schnitt !!!!
> 
> aber so eine aktion sollten wir echt mal in angriff nehmen
> 
> ...



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssss das mit dem Schnitt!    






Legst du vorher den Wald trocken??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Januar 2007)

So, bin jetzt auch wieder im Lande das nächste WE kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (23. Januar 2007)

jo also wir(luckfrosch und ich) haben uns Ã¼berlegt das angebot von "deerk" warzunehmen. 
leider kostet die einzelne bahnkarte fÃ¼r hin 6,30â¬ + 2,30â¬ fÃ¼rs bike(uns zu teuer)
deswegen suchen wir noch leute aus dem raum Siegburg, die gerne mit uns dahin fahren wollen. wir denken an einen TagesTicket fÃ¼r 5 Personen(19â¬), damit kostet die hin- und rÃ¼ckfahrt fÃ¼r jeden "nur" 3,80â¬ + 4,60â¬ fÃ¼r bike. 
weil wir aber leider nur zu 2 sind, brauchen wir noch ca 3leute, die mitkommen. 
wir denken so an den 4. februar(nÃ¤chstes wochenende), ist ein sonntag


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Januar 2007)

Hätte auch durchaus Interesse an dem Vorhaben, wie liegt denn der Schwierigkeitsgrad der sog. "Tour" betreffend der hm, da mein Radl nur bedingt tourentauglich ist ;-)
Aber die Bilder in deerks Galery schauen ja vielversprechend aus


----------



## deerk (23. Januar 2007)

das können wir uns aussuchen ... klar desto weiter wir auf den berg fahren desto länger gehts runter lol... 

aber hier bei uns haben wir recht viele möglichkeiten würde vorschlagen grassen erst mal alles in der nähe vom bahnhof ab da haben wir 3 nette trails und halt unser holz gedönse ...

damit das nich zu "tourig " wird 

ride on
D.


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Januar 2007)

hört sich gut an, werd das mit dem Sonntag heut noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte abklären, wo ist das denn genau?

@Luckfrosch und Joko
wie schauts am WE mit Grube und smokey aus?


----------



## JoKo1988 (23. Januar 2007)

hmm wochenende is lang^^
musst schon sagen ob fr,sa oder so^^
hätte eigentlich das ganze wochenende zeit dafür


----------



## Luckfrosch (23. Januar 2007)

hi zwiebel. ja mit we geht bei mir nur sonntag. da ich samstag auf jeden arbeiten muss bis abends. ja in der grube gibs nen neuen drop zwieschen 2 bis 3 meter springbar. der ist rechts die kante runter neben dem vorhanden table. oder schau mal meine fotos. und der dicke table ist auch bald fertig. muss noch was die landug gemacht werden weil die zu kurz ist. wenn der fertig ist haben wa einen ca. 5 meter table


----------



## Luckfrosch (23. Januar 2007)

ääähm lol der drop isst links die kante. rechts geht ja net.lol


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Januar 2007)

sieht schon nett aus, daß mit Sonntag sollte klappen, wär dann so um die halb zwei in der Grube. 
Dann schau ich mir den Drop mal an, und den Table nätürlich auch ;-)


----------



## Luckfrosch (25. Januar 2007)

hmm für sonntag ist echt shit wetter angesagt. würd sagen schauen wir mal und warten es mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (25. Januar 2007)

he sag mal redking kommste eigendlich auch mit da nach altenkirchen?


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. Januar 2007)

jo da stimmt ich dir nur zu.
sonntags is das regenrisko 81%, also kann man sagen es wird regnen
ich glaube ich fahr dann am samstag, weil nur 22% risko is, also net regnen wird^^


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. Januar 2007)

aber wenn ich mir die temperaturen anschaue....
KALTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Januar 2007)

Na Leuts macht mal keine Wellen, werden schon sehen was das Wetter bringt.
Je Kälter, destso besser, weil wenn Niederschlag, dann Schnee ;-)


----------



## Redking (25. Januar 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> he sag mal redking kommste eigendlich auch mit da nach altenkirchen?



Aber nur wenn du nicht mit losem Vorderrad kommst!   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Luckfrosch (25. Januar 2007)

hmm woher weisste den das schon wieder? man man. das hat mich aber auch überrascht uuups!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. Januar 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> hmm woher weisste den das schon wieder? man man. das hat mich aber auch überrascht uuups!



Deine Kurbeln waren auch schon was locker.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Januar 2007)

wie schauts denn jetzt mit Sonntag aus, wer ist dabei
@Luckfrosch
du kannst ja wohl nur am Sonntag

wäre so 13:30 in der Grube

Mit dem Wetter müssten wir halt mal schauen, wenn nicht gerade in strömen gießt, sollte es schon in ordnung gehen, der Boden ist ja schön gefroren


----------



## Luckfrosch (27. Januar 2007)

ich bin dabei. kommt helly auch mit?


----------



## D.S.G (27. Januar 2007)

Bin evt morgen auch da mit dem Fotoapparillo.  Aber warscheinlich vor 13 uhr schon. 

Grube= Kaldaun Steinbruch oder?!


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Januar 2007)

Rrrriiichtig ;-)


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Januar 2007)

mich könnt ihr erstmal so 1-2wochen vergessen.
hab handgelenkverstauchung........ 
SO EIN SCHEI$$!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.S.G (28. Januar 2007)

Hier regnets, Ich bleib da doch lieber zuhause.


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Januar 2007)

Hier is trocken (bn Villilich), ich fahr jetzt los!


----------



## Luckfrosch (28. Januar 2007)

sorry ich packs heute auch net.bin jetzt gerad erst nachhaus gekommen. war auf nen 30 b-day. und nun hab ich kopping.


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Januar 2007)

Grube war essig, lag Schnee und war nicht wirklich lustig, war dann noch in Ramersdorf meine (noch miserablen) street skills verbessern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (28. Januar 2007)

streeten mit deinen bike???^^
bohh man ich hab voll bock auf biken, geht aber net...


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Januar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> streeten mit deinen bike???^^



Was dagegen?


----------



## Luckfrosch (30. Januar 2007)

hi .die drops sind kaputt gemacht worden. buuh heul snief


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Januar 2007)

Der Smoky war ja neulich schonmal leicht demoliert, was heisst in dem Sinne kaputt.
völlig zerstört
oder ein wenig demoliert??


----------



## JoKo1988 (30. Januar 2007)

nach Luckfroschs aussage: die bretter wurden zersägt, aber zum glück sind noch genug große holzbretter übriggeblieben. man kann es mit paar nägeln wieder ganz machen


----------



## Lipoly (30. Januar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> nach Luckfroschs aussage: die bretter wurden zersägt, aber zum glück sind noch genug große holzbretter übriggeblieben. man kann es mit paar nägeln wieder ganz machen



habt ihr ne idee wers war? wenn ja bei in bei der bearbeitung des jenigen gerne dabei 

trotzdem ******* wenn sowas kaputt gemacht wird, erstrecht wenns leute "aus den eigenen reihen" waren!


----------



## Redking (30. Januar 2007)

Lars warst du wieder mit dem Fichtenmopped dort oder nimmst du das andere Mopped und überfährst den Förster mit seinen Waldarbeitern???

Kann sein das ich Material habe zum Neubau aber es muss mit der Zerstörung erneut gerechnet werden. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal.

Oder wer geht zu Förster und holt eine Genehmigung ein????

Wenn müssen wir juchhu fragen der bequatscht den schon! 
Oder hat jemand einen Draht zu der Forstbehörde??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (30. Januar 2007)

naja ich sag mal so, dat ding stand ja schon einbisschen lange und der letzte zustand war net ganz ungefährlich.
bauen einfach neues hin, wenns wieder platt gemacht wird, dann wird neues gebaut und irgendwann hat dieses AR....LOCH kein bock mehr es kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Redking (30. Januar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> naja ich sag mal so, dat ding stand ja schon einbisschen lange und der letzte zustand war net ganz ungefährlich.
> bauen einfach neues hin, wenns wieder platt gemacht wird, dann wird neues gebaut und irgendwann hat dieses AR....LOCH kein bock mehr es kaputt zu machen.



Vergiss mal die Therorie die du da verfolgst. Ein Förster kann nie keinen Bock darauf haben denn das ist seine Arbeit.
Besonders wenn in der Gegend um einen Spot sich der Müll häuft.
Der gehört nicht in den Wald.
Damit will ich hier niemanden nachsagen das er seinen Müll liegen lässt.
Aber irgendwo kommt der Müll her. Muss aber nicht von Bikern stammen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (31. Januar 2007)

wenn ich mir mal anschaue, wie viel es da spaziergänger gibt im wald....
DIE SIND SCHULD AM MÜLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

aber eigentlich darf da garnix mehr gemacht werden.  
die double linie wurde ja auch von nen "unbekannten" zerstört  

aber zum glück kann man ja nix im steinbruch am arsch machen, weil fast alle garnet die sachen kennen


----------



## Redking (31. Januar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> aber zum glück kann man ja nix im steinbruch am arsch machen, weil fast alle garnet die sachen kennen



Du da der Steinbruch Privatbesitz ist sieht das nicht so rosig aus wie du denkst.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Luckfrosch (31. Januar 2007)

die bretter kann man noch brauchen nur die dicken stämme sind mit na kettensäge oder sowas geteilt worden.


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. Januar 2007)

Frag mich jedoch wer da Hand angelegt hat 
Wenn ein Förster die Dinger abreißt, dann wohl mt äuserster sorgfalt so das man nichts mehr gebrauchen kann und nicht so larifari mässig, zumal der Drop ja schon ne geraume Zeit da rumsteht.
Oder der neue drop war dann zuviel des guten, wer weiß

Kacke is es allemal

Wie weit ist denn die sach am Viehtrift mittlerweile gediehen?


----------



## JoKo1988 (31. Januar 2007)

wegen viehtrift musst du sascha oder henning fragen und so weit ich weiß, sind die hier net im forum.
ich glaube die habens bald geschafft den verein einzutragen  also handelt es sich nur noch um jahre^^


----------



## Lipoly (31. Januar 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> sind mit na kettensäge oder sowas geteilt worden.



dann haut an der seite soviele nägel ins holz das wenn da nochmal einer reinsägt nach kurzem funkenflug die kette fratze ist  dann nimmt er ne neue kette, und ratsch wieder kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (31. Januar 2007)

gute idee^^


----------



## chichi (1. Februar 2007)

hallo... wollte nur mal hallo sagen und mich mal kurz vorstellen damit ihr hier auch wisst wer demnächst mal mit euch fahren möchte: also heiße dominic und komm aus holtorf, auf der schälsick. falls ihr euch interessiert was ich fahre und was für rad und so, gibts in der galerie.
wollte einfach nur mal fragen wann ihr das nächste mal in den steinbruch fahrt und ob man euch da mal besuchen kommen kann?

grüzlis


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. Februar 2007)

also wir haben eigentlich geplant diesen so rüber zu fahren nach altenkirchen. bin aber zu 90% leider net dabei.
sonst sind wir jedes wochenende im steinbruch(meistens sonntags).
bis jetzt haben wir keine neue erschossen , also kannst mal vorbeischauen


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Februar 2007)

@chichi
Immer zu, kein Problem, ich selber bin aus Beuel Villich
Können ja mal was ausmachen, das Einsatzgebiet des Da Bombs ist ja klar und was was machst du mit dem Superfly?

Gehe am Sonntag bestimmt ein bischen fahren, wenn nicht Steinbruch, dann bestimmt so ein zwei Stündchen so in und um Beuel oder Ramersdorf ein bischen (versuchs-)streeten

Gerne per u2u oder hier

ride on


----------



## deerk (2. Februar 2007)

moinn 

leider müssen wir das eh verschieben mein "leihrad" is wieder weg mein altes zerbröselt un mein neues noch net da  

aber rennt uns ja net weg wetter is ja net soo dolle 

ride on
D.


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Februar 2007)

Das Passt mir auch ganz gut ;-)


----------



## chichi (2. Februar 2007)

@zwiebel

jo find ich gut, mitm superfly streeten hauptsächlich und dirten weniger... hab keine bremse dran zur zeit, deshalb ists mit dem dirten nicht allzu gut.
sonst ramersdorf oder bonn bin ich immer dabei!

dieses wochenende bin ich leider schon verplant, aber wenn ich mal wieder fahren gehe schreib ich mal ne mail, oder schreib du auch ne mail wenn du mal gehst...

wenn nochmal jemand in den steinbruch fährt, dann einfach mal kurz hier reinschreiben, dann weiß ich bescheid.
weiß auch garnicht ob ich den direkt finden werde.

also dann bis die tage mal


----------



## Luckfrosch (2. Februar 2007)

hi. ja wie schauts den dan mit steinbruch am sonntag zwiebel? da diese we ja nicht geht mit hinter altenkirchen. ich glaub das wetter wäre net so der bringer gewesen.


----------



## Luckfrosch (3. Februar 2007)

hab gerad bei wetter.com geschaut und da soll das wetter am we ganz ok werden 10 prozent regenrisiko am sonntag und 10 bis 30 prozent am samstag. werde so gegen mittag  in der grube sein wenn ich es schaffe.


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Februar 2007)

Hab am Sonntag nich soviel Zeit, werd so von 13:00 - 16:00 bisl hier in Beuel street fahren, lohnt sich nicht in die Grube zu fahren.
Denke zudem, dass es dort noch recht schlammig sein wird.

Kannst ja, wenn de Bock hast nach Beuel kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (3. Februar 2007)

ja hmmmm. ich kann doch mit meiner kiste net wirklich streeten. wenn grube zu nass ist gehe ich den hcm was fahren oder so. oder den dh trail an der talsperre oder auch beides


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Februar 2007)

Hier gibts aber auch ein paar schöne Treppengaps zu springen ;-)


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Februar 2007)

jaja zwiebel treppen-dropper^^


----------



## Luckfrosch (4. Februar 2007)

muuha ihr habt nen schönen tag im steinbruch verpasst. wetter war geil und der dicke table ist nun auch bezwungen


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Februar 2007)

hätt ich mehr Zeit gehabt, wär ich auch sicher mit von der Partie gewesen, aber vielleicht nächsten Sa- oder So
Bin mal auf den neuen Table gespannt.

Hatte aber auch meinen Spass, war unter anderem an der Gesamtschule in Hangelar, dort ist ein netter Wallride spot


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. Februar 2007)

hangelar und gesamtschule????
neee da gibs nur grundschulen. die nächste gesamtschule is in bonn beul.


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Februar 2007)

Wat weiß ich, auf jeden Fall der Rote Klotz zwischen Hangelar und Pützchen


----------



## D.S.G (5. Februar 2007)

haste nen bild vom wallride zwiebel?


----------



## Luckfrosch (5. Februar 2007)

ne joko die nächste gesamtschule ist in hennef. muha rofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> ne joko die nächste gesamtschule ist in hennef. muha rofl



Ihr seid auch unwissend Troisdorf West ist auch eine Gesamtschule dort sind aber nur paar Treppen und paar Jumps aber nichts berauschendes.
Außerdem hat die Stadt Troisdorf alle Schülgelände eingezäunt.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. Februar 2007)

die rote schule is ein gymi zur info und is in bonn beul^^
für mich is die gesamtschule bonn beul die nächste gesamtschule^^

aber hmmm wenn ich wieder mal mein fully hab(is wiedermal bei dirtmetals am fr abgegeben und wird erst am di angeschaut) können mal zusammen so streeten^^


----------



## D.S.G (5. Februar 2007)

oda waldorfschule könnte es auch sein. die solls ja auch irgentwo da geben


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Februar 2007)

Ist halt gleich gegenüber der RKG (Mercedes), vor 10 Jahren wars zumindest noch ne Gesamtschule, da ein Kollege da war
und Joko es heisst "Beuel" und nicht Beul, hat nix mit Beule zu tun

Ne Foto gibts nich hatt keine Cam dabei


----------



## chichi (5. Februar 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ist halt gleich gegenüber der RKG (Mercedes), vor 10 Jahren wars zumindest noch ne Gesamtschule, da ein Kollege da war
> und Joko es heisst "Beuel" und nicht Beul, hat nix mit Beule zu tun
> 
> Ne Foto gibts nich hatt keine Cam dabei



das ist die gesamtschule bonn beuel! auch genannt ketchup-schule...

geh da selber manchmal fahren...

geht eigentlich jmd mal in der woche fahren oder meinstens nur am we?
gruß dominic


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. Februar 2007)

jo ich gehe biken aber mit fully und kenne nur leider bmx'er also kann ich nur alleine biken unter der woche^^ können uns ja mal so treffen und einbisschen die städte unsicher machen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (5. Februar 2007)

ja auf jeden fall! hätte echt bock drauf! nur diese woche ist nen bissl schlecht weil ich noch unter drogen stehe (kortison und antibiotikum...) aber danach sehr gerne! suche auch die ganze zeit leute die mal was fully radeln gehen wollen... hab noch nen paar andere leute jetzt kennen gelernt mit denen ich mal fahren gehen wollte, vllt lässt es sich mal einrichten, dass wir alle zusammen ne schöne runde von der löwenburg oder so runter drehen. 
war da letztes we und hab nen richtig schönen trial gefunden, geht bestimmt 35 minuten nur berg ab bis nach rhöndorf runter.

ich meld mich wenn ich wieder fit bin!
grüße


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> die rote schule is ein gymi zur info und is in bonn beul^^
> für mich is die gesamtschule bonn beul die nächste gesamtschule^^
> 
> aber hmmm wenn ich wieder mal mein fully hab(is wiedermal bei dirtmetals am fr abgegeben und wird erst am di angeschaut) können mal zusammen so streeten^^



Wiso willst du bitte mit nem dicken Freerider "streeten" gehen, wenn du ein BMX hast

@chichi
Bin leider erst immer so um 18:30 von der Arbeit daheim, ist im Winter immer kacke, aber nach der Zeitumstellung gehe ich sicher auch mal abend noch ein ründchen drehen


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Februar 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> war da letztes we und hab nen richtig schönen trial gefunden, geht bestimmt 35 minuten nur berg ab bis nach rhöndorf runter.
> grüße



Kann mir schon denken welche du meinst, der fällt aber leider unter die 2m Regel, lass dich nicht erwischen.
Der Ofenkaultrail ist auch noch witzig (bin zwar seit sicher 8 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren, aber soviel wird sich sicher nicht geändert haben), da laufen in der Regel auch keine Wanderer rum


----------



## deerk (6. Februar 2007)

35 min bergab  

boar da muss ich hin... sind da auch schon mal gewesen aber wenn ich da 35 min bergab gefahren wäre würde ich mich dran errinnern 


ja die 2m regel .. bis jetzt hatten wir noch kein stress da ..

rideon
D.


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Februar 2007)

he, he, warum chichi da jetzt 35 min benötigt hat ist mir auch nicht ganz klar 
Wenn man trail kennt und zügig runtermarschiert sinds max. 10min


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Februar 2007)

der is wohl da mit nen cc rad runter^^


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Februar 2007)

so es gibt wiedermal schlechte nachrichten  
nach meiner handgelenkverstauchung is wieder wat schief gegangen.
ich hatte ja ein knacksen irgendwo vorne immer wieder. am fr zu "dirt metals" gebracht und am di haben ein auge drauf geworfen. resultat: steuersatz=okay. also kanns "nur" die gabel sein, nach ihrer aussage. die soll noch heute eingeschickt werden. schauen wir mal wie lange der manitou service braucht  
ich fahre gerne mit fully streeten bzw treppen droppen^^ macht mehr spass  
und jetzt komm zwiebel net mit:"deswegen is deine gabel am arsch!"


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> der is wohl da mit nen cc rad runter^^



Pass mal auf das ich dich nicht mit meinen CC Rad bergrunter überhole! 

Die 35 Minuten sind echt übertrieben also mehr als 10 schaffst du im Siebengebirge nicht bei entsprechenden Fahrkönnen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Februar 2007)

du hast doch kein cc rad 
switch= fr
stumpjumpger=enduro

also nix cc rädchen


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> der is wohl da mit nen cc rad runter^^



Als ich das letzte mal runter bin (ist ca. 8 Jahre her), hatt ich ein Corratec Team Bow mit Starrgabel

Will und kann Chichi`s Fahrkünste nicht beurteilen, aber nur zum Vergleich:
In Pds hats nen DH mit 600 hm den kannste so in etwa 8 min ballern, in den 7 M´s haste nich mal die Hälfte, dan die Flachpassagen eingerechnet, dann biste bei den 10min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> so es gibt wiedermal schlechte nachrichten
> nach meiner handgelenkverstauchung is wieder wat schief gegangen.
> ich hatte ja ein knacksen irgendwo vorne immer wieder. am fr zu "dirt metals" gebracht und am di haben ein auge drauf geworfen. resultat: steuersatz=okay. also kanns "nur" die gabel sein, nach ihrer aussage. die soll noch heute eingeschickt werden.



he, he hättest besser meine 66 genommen, hau das mistding raus


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Februar 2007)

hätte auch deine genommen und wollte auch nehmen, wenn die bloss 170mm hätte, weil 150mm für ein fr fully is zu wenig(finde ich)


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Februar 2007)

hättest die auch traveln können


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Februar 2007)

hab hier mal gelesen das traveln bei einer 66 ca 200â¬ kostet...


----------



## chichi (6. Februar 2007)

ok 35 min ist wahrscheinlich die gefühlte zeit und weil ich den trail noch nicht kannte 
aber das ding ist schon verdammt lang, so 25 min sind schon drin locker (sind ja auch 455 höhenmeter bis zum rhein), und bin den auch relativ zügig runter... halt ohne zu wissen wo ich hinfahre, einfach immer da lang gefahren wo es berg runter ging 
aber das sah mir nicht nach nem bekannten trail aus, weil ich auch einige stücke quer durchn wald gefahren bin wo eigentlich keine wege waren. also vllt überschneiden sich die beiden trails...

was ist eigentlich mit der zwei meter regel??? weil ich hätte fast so nen ccler umgenagelt als ich runter um die kurve und er hoch um die kurve wollte... abgesehen bin ich doch eh schneller im wald als der förster    oder nicht???


----------



## Luckfrosch (6. Februar 2007)

hi chichi. bin auch so mehr der we fahrer. da ich wochentags immer zwieschen 18.00 und 20.00 uhr nach hause komme von der arbeit. wollte dieses we wieder fahren gehen


----------



## Luckfrosch (6. Februar 2007)

joko. man man was soll den bitte 200 eu beim traveln einer gabel kosten. die soll ja nur 2 cm mehr haben und keine neue tauchrohreinheit bekommen.


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Februar 2007)

ehm da muss wat in der gabel geändert/ersetzt werden und wenn man das halt machen lässt kommt man auf ca 200 oken halt. wurde nur hier mehrmals geschrieben, ob man glaube soll oder net. aber der preis hat mich halt recht abgeschreckt.


----------



## Lipoly (6. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> ehm da muss wat in der gabel geändert/ersetzt werden und wenn man das halt machen lässt kommt man auf ca 200 oken halt. wurde nur hier mehrmals geschrieben, ob man glaube soll oder net. aber der preis hat mich halt recht abgeschreckt.



jo aber nur bei bestimmten gabeln wenn du neue patronen brauchst! runtertraveln wie bei zwiebels 66 geht mit shims, und die kann man auch einfach wieder rausbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> du hast doch kein cc rad
> switch= fr
> stumpjumpger=enduro
> 
> also nix cc rädchen



Da kennst du dich aber nicht in meinem Fuhrpark aus.
Und 120 mm Federweg ist garantiert kein Enduro Bike.
Null Federweg ist bestimmt CC!    
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (7. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> hätte auch deine genommen und wollte auch nehmen, wenn die bloss 170mm hätte, weil 150mm für ein fr fully is zu wenig(finde ich)




  

Zweitaccount?


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Februar 2007)

hääää??? 
wie 2.acc ???
hab hier nur einen


----------



## chichi (7. Februar 2007)

hier mal nen schöner wallride gegenüber vom brückenforum in bonn...
sieht man aufm photo leider nicht so gut, aber der fängt klein an und ist in na schräge, wird also am ende bestimmt so 3 meter hoch oder so 







[/url][/IMG]

nur mal so als kleine anregung für die wärmeren tage...


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Februar 2007)

also ich seh da kein wallride 
zwiebel!!! du bist gefragt du hast doch immer soviel fantasy


----------



## chichi (7. Februar 2007)

doch doch, das passt schon, zur not nen kleinen kicker davor, aber die ersten versuche waren schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> also ich seh da kein wallride
> zwiebel!!! du bist gefragt du hast doch immer soviel fantasy



Das geht doch klar, hast du Tomaten auf den Augen oder mangelnde Englischkenntnisse, Wall = Wand
und was ich sehe (auf der linken Seite) entspricht vollkommen der Definition


----------



## Luckfrosch (8. Februar 2007)

@joko.rofl. den kann man ja wohl nicht übersehen


----------



## JoKo1988 (8. Februar 2007)

also ich seh da nur ne wand mit ca <80°.
ich stelle mir eigentlich wallrides einbisschen flacher vor.


----------



## Redking (8. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> also ich seh da nur ne wand mit ca <80°.
> ich stelle mir eigentlich wallrides einbisschen flacher vor.



Flacher ist nur für Nichtkönner! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> also ich seh da nur ne wand mit ca <80°.
> ich stelle mir eigentlich wallrides einbisschen flacher vor.



Hallo, wo gibts denn so schiefe Wände 

Was das WE angeht ist erst für So ne Wetterbesserung angesagt, also entweder trocken streeten oder schlammig in der Grube suhlen, wie schauts aus.
Hätte So so zwischen 13:00 und 16:00 Zeit


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Februar 2007)

Wie schauts jetzt mit Sonntag?


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. Februar 2007)

wo und wat willst du fahren?


----------



## Luckfrosch (10. Februar 2007)

ja sonntag wolllte ich fahren gehen. in der grube wenns wetter einigermaßen passt. streeten können wa ma mit dem skateboard


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Februar 2007)

Bin am Sonntag ab 13:00 ready, hätt in jedem Fall Bock auf den neuen Table in der Grube, alternative wenns zu schlammig ist wär dann noch evtl. der Miniskatepark am Huma, da sind 2 Boxen wo man eigentlich ganz gut hüpfen kann


----------



## JoKo1988 (10. Februar 2007)

hmm also letztens wollte ich da grinden aber da lag überall nur glas rum. fahr mal heute vorbei und schau mal ob da noch wat liegt. also wenn st. augustin angesagt is, dann bin ich auch mit meinen bmx dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (10. Februar 2007)

okay. war heute bei skaterpark bei huma. nix glas aber dafür sehr nass. da sind richtige mulden und dadurch kann das wasser auch schlecht abfließen. 
bezweifel mal das es morgen da besser aussieht


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Februar 2007)

So Grube ist bei dem Wetter auf jeden Fall Essig (zudem würde man ja direkt den schönen neuen Table wieder versauen)
Werd demzufolge dann so zwischen 13:30 - 14:00 in Ramersdorf unter der Brücke sein.
Kommt noch wer?


----------



## Luckfrosch (11. Februar 2007)

das wetter ist aber richtig doof. da hat man ja keine lusst vor due tür zu gehen vorallem weil ich gestern schon klatsch nass war.


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Februar 2007)

Kleine Korrektur, bin ab 13:00 in R-dorf
@luckfrosch
kommste?


----------



## JoKo1988 (13. Februar 2007)

eh leute
ich hab mal irgendwie lust aufs siebengebirge. hätte jemand lust am wochenende mit zu kommen???
tempo wird halt an einen Freerider angepasst^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Februar 2007)

evtl. Samstag
Ausgangspunkt wär Margaretenhöhe dann Richtung Löwenburg, runter nach Röhndorf, hoch Rictung Drachenfels, Milchhäuschen, dann den Ofenkaultrail runter.
Danch Richtung Einkehrhäuschen und back to Margaretenhöhe

wär mein Vorschlag


----------



## chichi (14. Februar 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> evtl. Samstag
> Ausgangspunkt wär Margaretenhöhe dann Richtung Löwenburg, runter nach Röhndorf, hoch Rictung Drachenfels, Milchhäuschen, dann den Ofenkaultrail runter.
> Danch Richtung Einkehrhäuschen und back to Margaretenhöhe
> 
> wär mein Vorschlag



hmmm das hört sich für mich nach zu viel berg auf an... geh auch am samstag fahren, aber das sieht dann mehr so aus: 
schieben, schieben, schieben, bis auf die löwenburg hoch, und dann rollen lassen bis nach rhöndorf runter und dann ende

vllt kreuzen sich ja mal die wege...


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Februar 2007)

@chichi
Schau mal in meine Gallery, du wirst sehen das mein bike für Bergauf auch nicht wirklich taugt.
Von Röhndorf aus hoch Richtung Milchhäuschen ist schon tight, aber es lohnt, denn dann kann men den Ofenkaultrail ballern ;-)
von dort könnte man zur Not auch weiter nach K-winter runter.

Sprich man könnt sich in K-Winter treffen, dann zusammen mit der Linie 21 (Bus) hoch zur Margeretenhöhe Shuttlen, dann Richtung Löwenburg

Wär doch viel schöner, wenn man zusammen fährt ;-)


----------



## chichi (14. Februar 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @chichi
> Schau mal in meine Gallery, du wirst sehen das mein bike für Bergauf auch nicht wirklich taugt.
> Von Röhndorf aus hoch Richtung Milchhäuschen ist schon tight, aber es lohnt, denn dann kann men den Ofenkaultrail ballern ;-)
> von dort könnte man zur Not auch weiter nach K-winter runter.
> ...



also das mit dem treffen find ich auf jeden fall gut! wollte schon so um die mittagszeit fahren, also so 1 uhr, damit man noch schön lange zeit hat...
ist das da hoch nicht die 512? von clemensauguststraße aus? 
sag einfach mal ne uhrzeit zum treffen in köwi und dann können wir ja alles weitere auf der busfahrt klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Februar 2007)

Ja, würd Sagen 13:00 Clemens August Str. sollte klar gehen, muss es lediglich noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte abklären, geb dann nochmal bescheid


----------



## Luckfrosch (14. Februar 2007)

hi würde auch gern mitkommen und mal was anderes sehen.muss auch noch mit meiner anderen hälfte reden weil ich am samstag frei hab und da eigendlich der karnevals zug in seelscheid geht. aber da ich ja ein muffel bin würd ich lieber biken gehen wie schauts den mit sonntag aus? wollte da vielleicht was in die grube und mir den table nochmal geben ja könnte sein das ich auch montag noch frei hab.


----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2007)

müsst ihr gucken , weil am samstag oder sonntag ist ein Umzug in Köwi und da fährt kein Bus mehr hoch.


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Februar 2007)

Der Zug geht Sonntags, die Busse fahren schon, nur von ner anderen Haltestelle

@luckfrosch
kannst ja vorher mit der Bahn bis Beuel fahren dan gehts von hier aus mit`m Auto weiter


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Februar 2007)

Also hab für Samstag grünes Licht bekommen, Treffpunkt Clemens August Str. 13:00

Bin richtigscharf darauf mal wieder ordentlich Trails ballern zu gehen


----------



## chichi (16. Februar 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Also hab für Samstag grünes Licht bekommen, Treffpunkt Clemens August Str. 13:00
> 
> Bin richtigscharf darauf mal wieder ordentlich Trails ballern zu gehen



jo gleichfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Februar 2007)

goil!


----------



## chichi (16. Februar 2007)

hab noch nen kumpel gefragt, vllt kommt der noch mit, wenn er heute abend übersteht...

wer kommt denn jetzt noch alles mit von hier? luckfrosch?


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Februar 2007)

Der Luckfrosch hat keine Zeit, aber der Helly kommt sehr wahrscheinlich noch mit.
Was ist denn mit dem eigentlichen Initiator, der Joko hat sich gar nich mehr gemeldet


----------



## JoKo1988 (16. Februar 2007)

jo da melde ich mich mal hier wieder. hab gedacht und gehofft, dass meine fork schneller zurückkommt(angabe von dirt metals waren 5werkstage)
naja aber hab am mi erfahren, dass manitou meine fork erst am fr sich anschauen wird.... spricht für sich denk ich mal, kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die jetzt im moment soviel zutun haben. will nicht wissen wenn man ne fork denen mitten im sommer schickt, wie lange es dauert.

ich könnte natürlich morgen mit meinen cc hobel kommen, aber naja wat will ich da mit 100mm federweg und taurus felgen???


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Februar 2007)

Hab nochmal geschaut, die 520 fährt um 12:59Uhr ab Clems August Str. ab, also sollten wir uns so um 12:50 dort einfinden!

@Joko
ist doch egal


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Februar 2007)

An alle die Heut nicht dabei waren:
Ihr habt echt was verpasst 
Die ganze Aktion war zwar auch mit viel schieben verbunden, aber ich denke Cichi kanns mit bestätigen, es hat sich gelohnt 

War auch eine coole Truppe, denke man hat sich nicht zum letzten mal gesehen


----------



## chichi (17. Februar 2007)

Auf jeden Fall!!! war echt ne sehr schöne Runde mit na netten Gruppe.
Vor allem die Strecken waren sehr spaßig, hast echt schöne trails ausgesucht! da nimmt man dann auch mal schieben in kauf.
war ne gute stimmung 

kauf mir jetzt erstmal nen paar neue bremsen  damit ich auch bei den IXs rennen besser mithalten kann... hab mich heute dazu entschlossen da auch mitzufahren. alles deine schuld zwiebel 

also dann bis zum nächsten mal wenns wetter wieder so sau gut ist!


----------



## jumpgun (18. Februar 2007)

jo leute,

wenn ihr in bonn fahrt, WO denn bitte ?? wohn hier erst seit kurzem und wollt mal n paar tipps für n paar trails oder ähnliches. DANKE.


----------



## D.S.G (18. Februar 2007)

gibt zwar dirts aber sind alle secret 

Für Single Trails gibts das Siebengebirge. Ansonsten street musste einfach rumfahren. Gibt es genügen möglichkeiten


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. Februar 2007)

ihr fahrt doch nicht im siebengebirge trails runter die unter 2m breit sind oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (18. Februar 2007)

ja das denke ich mir das ich was verpasst hab. war in gedanken auch immer mal wieder bei euch aber ich hatte halt andere verpflichtungen. aber ich denke das es nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein würd bis dahin ride on


----------



## chichi (18. Februar 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> ihr fahrt doch nicht im siebengebirge trails runter die unter 2m breit sind oder?



woher kommt das eigentlich mit der 2m regel??? hab davor noch nie was davon gehört und bin mir auch keines paragraphen bewusst, der solches vorschreibt...


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Februar 2007)

Hoi, hab den Nachmittag unverhofft frei, da mich mein bike noch vom letzten Ausflug säubern muss wollt ich noch`n Ründchen streeten gehen, dachte so an Gesamtschule Beuel oder so, da ich zur Waschanlage beim Toom Markt fahre.
Währe dann so um die 16:00
also wer`s kurzfristig einrichten kann, werd dann so um 15:30 nochmal hier rein schauen


----------



## chichi (20. Februar 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hoi, hab den Nachmittag unverhofft frei, da mich mein bike noch vom letzten Ausflug säubern muss wollt ich noch`n Ründchen streeten gehen, dachte so an Gesamtschule Beuel oder so, da ich zur Waschanlage beim Toom Markt fahre.
> Währe dann so um die 16:00
> also wer`s kurzfristig einrichten kann, werd dann so um 15:30 nochmal hier rein schauen



so ich geh auch streeten, aber schon so ab 3, und ich wollte in bonn fahren gehen, also beuel und bonn innenstadt... vllt komm ich dann mal vorbei bei der gesamtschule.

gruß


----------



## D.S.G (20. Februar 2007)

mach dann mal bitte ein paar fotos von den wallride da  thx


----------



## JoKo1988 (20. Februar 2007)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
bekomme heute mein whipi wieder  
endlich muss ich kein bmx mehr fahren  

aber shit die IDIOTEN von manitou haben einen neuen gabelschaft reingeknallt, aber natürlich keine neue bzw die alte kralle mitgegeben  
naja also nix viel droppen im moment obwohl es auch ohne geht 

naja in paar tagen müssen die ne neue 1.5 kralle bekommen und dann bei mir einbauchen.


also wat machen wir am wochenende???    
ich wäre dafür 7. gebirge  hab ja den stein ins rollen damit gebracht und da will ich auch mal runter, wo ihr auch gefahren wart.


----------



## Splash (20. Februar 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> woher kommt das eigentlich mit der 2m regel??? hab davor noch nie was davon gehört und bin mir auch keines paragraphen bewusst, der solches vorschreibt...



Die Bezirksregierung Köln hat da so was herausgegeben, wonach dies im Siebengebirge nicht mehr gestattet ist. Es handelt sich dabei um Wege unter 2,5m. 

Aus dem Grund sollte man gerade beim 7GB darauf verzichten, öffentlich irgendwelche Trails oder gar GPS-Tracks mit solchen zu posten. In der Vergangenheit fanden sich auf solchen dann schon mal quer gespannte Drähte in Kopfhöhe wieder, was ja von uns keiner will  ...

Edith sagt, dass dies auch hier nachzulesen ist ...


----------



## chichi (20. Februar 2007)

@splash, jo genau sowas hab ich gesucht. danke!


----------



## chichi (20. Februar 2007)

ich werf jetzt einfach mal den FREITAG so ab halb 3 in den raum um wieder nen kleines ründchen im siebengebirge radeln zu gehen! vorrausgesetzt, das wetter spielt einigermaßen mit.
zwiebel, haste da zeit nochmal den tourguide zu spielen?
sonst sind wie immer alle eingeladen mitzukommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Februar 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> ich werf jetzt einfach mal den FREITAG so ab halb 3 in den raum um wieder nen kleines ründchen im siebengebirge radeln zu gehen! vorrausgesetzt, das wetter spielt einigermaßen mit.
> zwiebel, haste da zeit nochmal den tourguide zu spielen?
> sonst sind wie immer alle eingeladen mitzukommen...



Gehöre leider zur arbeitenden Masse, von daher geht bei mir nur Sa o Sonntag.
Tendenziell würd mir Sonntag passen, hätt aber mal wieder bock auf Grube, vorrausgesetzt es ist einigermassen trocken


----------



## Luckfrosch (22. Februar 2007)

wollt sonntag wieder fahren gehen . wer mag den mitkommen?


----------



## Luckfrosch (22. Februar 2007)

zwiebel der henning hat mir eine neue dropmöglichkeit gezeigt. wäre so ca. 4 bis 5 meter. im steinbruch.


----------



## der maier (22. Februar 2007)

ICh würde mitkommen !

sofern ich mein bike fertig zusammenhabe bis dahin.. 


dann am samstag noch pedale und helm kaufen :-D


----------



## chichi (22. Februar 2007)

boah geil, 4 bis 5 meter??? da komm ich mal vorbei, zwar ohne rad weil ich noch arbeiten muss nachmittags, aber vorher lässt sich das bestimmt einrichten. ab wann seid ihr dann da? und falls ich nicht komme, kann man mal photos von dem ding machen?

aso noch was anderes, morgen um 3 ne runde drehen wer lust hat...

grüzlis dominic


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Februar 2007)

@Luckfrosch
Sonntag sollte klar gehen, 4-5m ist für nen alten Mann wie mich ein bissl viel, freu mich da eher auf den neuen Table
@Chichi
wiso musst`n du Sonntags arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (23. Februar 2007)

tja, das leben ist hart und ungerecht...


----------



## Luckfrosch (23. Februar 2007)

hi ho so wies ausschaut hab ich am samstag auch frei


----------



## Luckfrosch (24. Februar 2007)

bin heut mit danjo biken. treffen uns an der star tanke am stallberg. um 15.30uhr. wollte den hcm fahren gehen und dan in die grube und eventuel zum talsperren dh.


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Februar 2007)

Grube am So war ja eher Essig, aber dafür war die bolzerei auf dem hcm umso spassiger.
Ergo, bei einer solchen Wetterlage lieber technische Singletrails ballern gehen 

Nächsten Sa oder So evtl. wieder die Tour im 7- Gebirge?


----------



## chichi (27. Februar 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ergo, bei einer solchen Wetterlage lieber technische Singletrails ballern gehen
> 
> Nächsten Sa oder So evtl. wieder die Tour im 7- Gebirge?



jo also sonntag wäre ich dabei, frage die anderen vom letzten mal auch noch...


----------



## Xexano (27. Februar 2007)

Hey ihr aus Siegburg,

könnt ihr mir mal sagen, was aus dem offz. Dirtpark in (der Nähe) von Siegburg geworden ist? 

Soweit ich gehört habe, war da doch so ne Aktion, damit die Gemeinde nen Platz gibt etc. 

Mehr habe ich aber nicht mitbekommen. Steht jetzt im Frühling/Sommer irgendwann ein Dirt-Park/-Spot? Oder was ist jetzt da los?


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Februar 2007)

Bin auch nicht wirklich involviert, Gelände ist wohl vorhanden jedoch muss der Bürokratische Teil mit der Vereinsanmeldung noch erfolgen


----------



## Redking (27. Februar 2007)

Es gibt wohl bürokratische Probleme wie eine Baugenehmigung! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Luckfrosch (27. Februar 2007)

ja bei einigermassen wetter wäre ich am sonntag auch dabei


----------



## Xexano (27. Februar 2007)

Ach... nüchts...
Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (2. März 2007)

So denke für dieses WE is Grube Essig (bei der Niederschlagsmenge der letzten Wo), also würd ich ne schöne Trailballerei im 7-Geb. vorschlagen.

Treffpunkt wieder 12:50 Clemens-August Str. K- Winter?
(12:59 fährt der Bus zur M- Höhe dort ab)


----------



## chichi (2. März 2007)

also sonntag bin ich dabei!

selbe zeit selber ort!


----------



## Luckfrosch (2. März 2007)

hi ho komme auch mit


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. März 2007)

Cool
Sonntag sollen es sonnige 18°C werden


----------



## Luckfrosch (2. März 2007)

ääähm wie komm ich den zum treffpunkt? muss ja mit bahn fahren von siegburg aus
geht das mit der line 66?


----------



## Luckfrosch (2. März 2007)

was ist mit dem heli kommt der auch mit?


----------



## chichi (3. März 2007)

du steigst einfach in siegburg in die 66 und fährst durch bis königswinter clemens-august-strasse... musste gucken, kann sein dass die nur bis ramersdorf fahren manche, musst die nehmen, die bis nach bad honnef durch fährt.


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. März 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> du steigst einfach in siegburg in die 66 und fährst durch bis königswinter clemens-august-strasse... musste gucken, kann sein dass die nur bis ramersdorf fahren manche, musst die nehmen, die bis nach bad honnef durch fährt.



Yep, sie nur zu, das du so gegen 13:15 an der Clemens- August Str. Bist!

Hab noch mal nachgeschaut, Sonntags fährt der Bus um 12:59 nicht, der nächste kommt dann 13:28
Hier der Link:
http://195.14.241.6/ass/client/vrs/fahrplanauskunft.html
da kannste dir dein Verbindung raussuchen


----------



## chichi (3. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Yep, sie nur zu, das du so gegen 13:15 an der Clemens- August Str. Bist!
> 
> Hab noch mal nachgeschaut, Sonntags fährt der Bus um 12:59 nicht, der nächste kommt dann 13:28
> Hier der Link:
> ...



ok gut, dann bin ich auch um viertel nach da.

bis jetzt sieht das wetter nicht sehr vielversprechend aus... bin mal gespannt wie es morgen wird. wird auf jeden fall ne schlammschlacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (3. März 2007)

hi ho . manno  so ein mist mir ist schon wieder was dazwischen gekommen. mein kleiner bruder zieht morgen sehr kurzfristig um. mann sowas ist auch immer dan wenn ich was vor hab.buuh heul snief


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. März 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> hi ho . manno  so ein mist mir ist schon wieder was dazwischen gekommen. mein kleiner bruder zieht morgen sehr kurzfristig um. mann sowas ist auch immer dan wenn ich was vor hab.buuh heul snief



Willst dich doch nur drücken 
@chichi
Für Morgen ist besseres Wetter angesagt , werden dann schön technische fahrten 

Korrespondieren dann Morgen Vormittag nochmal


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. März 2007)

War mal wieder ein geiler Singletrailtag, diesmal zwar nur zu zweit (Chichi und ich) und schön schlammig, aber Hammer


----------



## chichi (4. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> War mal wieder ein geiler Singletrailtag, diesmal zwar nur zu zweit (Chichi und ich) und schön schlammig, aber Hammer



ja hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt! mal wieder sehr geil!

könnte von mir aus zur gewohnheit werden 

achja, hab zufällig nen "neuen" biker am rhein noch getroffen aufm weg zum auto, der schien ziemlich nett! der kommt nächstes mal auch mit.


----------



## talybont (4. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> War mal wieder ein geiler Singletrailtag, diesmal zwar nur zu zweit (Chichi und ich) und schön schlammig, aber Hammer


tja, deswegen stört es mich garnicht, dass ich aus Oberpleis erst beruflich nach Aachen und seit einem Jahr in Mannheim bin. Die Trails in der Pfalz sind tendenziell immer trocken, bei weitem nicht so bevölkert und um Lichtjahre besser als im 7GB.  
Muss aber irgenwann doch noch mal vorbeischauen, ob die Hügelchen noch stehen. Außerdem muss ich meinen Uphillrekord am Drachenfels knacken  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Luckfrosch (4. März 2007)

hi bin ja im moment am überlegen was ich für ne gabel haben will. habe nun zwei in die engere auswahl getan und nun kann ich mich net endscheiden. kurz zum einsatszweck: möchte damit dropen können auch vielleicht was dickeres und sie sollte auch gut ansprechen und net durchschlagen wenn möglich. zur auswahl hab ich fox van 36rc2 oder 66 light eta.hmm welche soll ich nehmen? zwiebel sag mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (5. März 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> hi bin ja im moment am überlegen was ich für ne gabel haben will. habe nun zwei in die engere auswahl getan und nun kann ich mich net endscheiden. kurz zum einsatszweck: möchte damit dropen können auch vielleicht was dickeres und sie sollte auch gut ansprechen und net durchschlagen wenn möglich. zur auswahl hab ich fox van 36rc2 oder 66 light eta.hmm welche soll ich nehmen? zwiebel sag mal was




Auch wenn die 66 sehr gut ist, ich würd eindeutig zur Fox tendieren!
seidenweiche 160mm mit allen erdenklichen Einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## chichi (7. März 2007)

moin mausfäns!

also was würdet ihr von sonntag halten? wieder trails ballern gehen im 7 gebirge? zwiebel, kriegste das zeitlich hin? vorrausgesetzt es schüttet nicht wie sau...

grüzlis


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. März 2007)

Muss mal schauen, sieht derzeit folgendermßen aus:
Jackal ist zerlegt und am Samstag geh ich mir ein Yeti ASX anschauen, wenn irgendwie klappt dann eher am Sonntag Nachmittag so gegen 16:00, vorrausgesetzt ich hab ein fahrtüchtiges Bike ;-)


----------



## chichi (8. März 2007)

hehe alles klar. das prophet hat mir aber auch ganz gut gefallen!

das yeti ist ja auch ganz schön schnieke! ist aber dann schon wieder eher fully als ht, oder? also das prophet wäre dann noch eher ht... oder was sagst du?


----------



## Luckfrosch (8. März 2007)

hi ho. wollte sonntag auch was fahren gehen so ab mittag ca.13.00 uhr. he zwiebel warum den nun doch nen fully? he he sag ich doch fully ist geil ja chichi das yeti ist nen schönes bike. so mit um die 170 mm oder sowas war das.hmm aber ich glaub so irgendwie kann sie zwiebel wohl net endscheiden was er den nun fahren mag. aber ich werde mir auch bald mal ein xc bike holen. mach halt auch spass


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. März 2007)

So, wenn alles klar geht kann ich am Sonntag schon ab so ca. 13:30
hätt ja wieder bock auf ne Trailrunde im 7-Geb (muss ja mal das Fahrwerk des Boliden testen ), wie schauts aus?
Ich geb Morgen nochmal durch, ab wann es bei mir definitiv klappt


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. März 2007)

mensch 
hab endlich mal mein rad, kann aber net fahren 
bin im moment bis mi an die bücher gebunden  muss lernen für die letzten klausuren vor osterferien 
aber am nächsten wochenende bin ich dabei, komme was wolle


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. März 2007)

So Leuts, alles in trockenen Tüchern:
Können uns am So wieder zur gewohnten Zeit in K-Winter treffen (wieder den Bus 13:38) 
Geh den Hobel Heut Abend noch holen, dann hab ich Morgen Zeit alles zusammen zu bauen


----------



## chichi (9. März 2007)

super! dann sehen wir uns sonntag!
es sei denn es schüttet wie aus eimern... aber bis jetzt ists ja immer gut gegangen...
@zwiebel, ich meld mich dann bei dir falls irgendwas dazwischen kommt, müsste aber klappen.


----------



## chichi (9. März 2007)

hab gerade mal geguckt beim wetter, sieht ja echt ganz gut aus! also luckfrosch würd ich auch mal gern kennen lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (9. März 2007)

Yep, warscheinlich genau wie letzte Woche, Sonntag soll wieder super werden.
wird dann wieder schön technisch
;-)


----------



## Luckfrosch (10. März 2007)

hi. ich komme auch mit dem daniel mit. treffen uns um halb zwölf und fahren dan zusammen zur bahn zum treffpunkt.


----------



## Luckfrosch (11. März 2007)

hi. ja das war ja ne netter unde heute. hmm mein hinterreifen ist auch kaputt. bei mir kommt der schlauch oben raus. hmm mist neuen reifen kaufen.bin aber noch gut nach haus gekommen damit. bis nächste mal ride on


----------



## chichi (11. März 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> hmm mein hinterreifen ist auch kaputt. bei mir kommt der schlauch oben raus. hmm mist neuen reifen kaufen.bin aber noch gut nach haus gekommen damit.



   dann sind wir ja zu zweit! man ey, zum glück ist das erst kurz vor ende der strecke passiert...  

fands aber wieder mal nen nettes ründchen heute! also bei gelegenheit könnte man das wiederholen! auch in der woche, dann isses nicht so voll...

aso zwiebel, hiermit sag ich verbindlich zu!


----------



## JoKo1988 (11. März 2007)

hätte lust wat am do zu machen. wer hätte bock und auch eine ahnung wohin?^^


----------



## Luckfrosch (11. März 2007)

hmm hab mir das mal durchgerechnet zwiebel mit dem trip. bei mir schauts net so gut aus weil ich eine woche vorher umziehe. und da sind noch paar anschaffungen nötig. z.b. spülmaschine. bei mir wäre ein boppard/winterberg we drin.dachte so samstag zum warm fahren an boppard. fahren abends nach winterberg übernachten bei bierchen und nem steak in irgend nem schuppen oder per grill im zelt und draussen. ja und dan sonntag winterwerg heissen bis abends irgendwann bis er halt zu macht und dan wieder nach haus hmm also aus sowas hät ich bock dieses jahr


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. März 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> hmm hab mir das mal durchgerechnet zwiebel mit dem trip. bei mir schauts net so gut aus weil ich eine woche vorher umziehe. und da sind noch paar anschaffungen nötig. z.b. spülmaschine. bei mir wäre ein boppard/winterberg we drin.dachte so samstag zum warm fahren an boppard. fahren abends nach winterberg übernachten bei bierchen und nem steak in irgend nem schuppen oder per grill im zelt und draussen. ja und dan sonntag winterwerg heissen bis abends irgendwann bis er halt zu macht und dan wieder nach haus hmm also aus sowas hät ich bock dieses jahr




Macht nich wirklich Sinn , die Spots liegen ja jeweils in entgegengesetzter Richtung 

Aber hatte mir sowieso vorgenommen je 1x im Monat für nen Tag nach W-Berg


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. März 2007)

@Luckfrosch

Ach ja, hier noch ein kleiner Überblick über das was du im August so verpassen wirst 

Gurten        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7W6O2bh2Ss
Bellwald        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxSwE9dc_kI
Gurten/ Bellwald        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwKWCaLmNEs
Crans Montana        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwtZOqnkWQU


----------



## Luckfrosch (13. März 2007)

aaah wie geil mag auch dahien buuh heul snief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (14. März 2007)

sieht ja sehr nice aus!!!

will den keiner mit mir am do fahren gehen?


----------



## Luckfrosch (14. März 2007)

würd ja aber muss halt arbeiten


----------



## Redking (15. März 2007)

Hallo Zwiebel du Glückspilz! 


Wenn du noch nicht weisst was ich meine schau hier!

Okay ich habe auch gewonnen

Arbeitet dein Kumpel bei RaiKa???
Ich meine den, der am 23.Dezember dabei war.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## chichi (16. März 2007)

soooooo 

war eben noch mal die runde im 7gebirge düsen... und das hat sooooo bock gemacht! 

weil: 
1. es war kein einziger spaziergänger unterwegs!
2. alle wege waren komplett trocken! kein bisschen matsch!
3. irgendjmd hat die komplette strecke von bäumen und dicken ästen gereinigt
4. das eine loch (wo ich zwiebels hinterrad geknutscht hab) auf dem kleinen single trail am hang wurde behoben und gefüllt, so dass man da perfekt wieder fahren kann...

also war zwar ne spontane sache, aber trotzdem haben alle was verpasst, die heute das letzte mal das gute wetter hätten ausnutzen können 

grüzlis


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. März 2007)

@ Redking
danke für die Info, hätt ich voll verpennt
Wie der Laden heisst weiss ich nicht sorry.

@Cichi
war doch klar, freu mich auf die Uhrumstellung ;-)
das die das Handycap entfernt haben find ich kacke :-(

bis denn


----------



## chichi (16. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> das die das Handycap entfernt haben find ich kacke :-(



ich find das gut, weil jetzt kann man den ganzen trail runter ballern und weiß, dass man nicht hinter der zweiten kurve wieder abbremsen muss... da kriegste echt geilen speed drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (19. März 2007)

schade das die weg ist diese stelle die war lustig. man hätte davor nen dicken kicker bauen sollen mit geiler landung hinter dem loch


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. März 2007)

Luckfrosch schrieb:


> schade das die weg ist diese stelle die war lustig. man hätte davor nen dicken kicker bauen sollen mit geiler landung hinter dem loch



Der hätt sich lange gehalten


----------



## Luckfrosch (20. März 2007)

hmm so allso kommen wir mal wieder zur frage die wir jede woche eigendlich haben. wer kommt mit am sonntag  biken. wenn chichi auch kommen mag dan könnten wir gleich mal den hcm zum warmwerden und dan zur grube.und was halt sonst noch so da ist.


----------



## chichi (20. März 2007)

sieht schlecht aus... schreibe am montag deutsch abiklausur...

also werde dieses we ausfallen. aber ab montag bin ich weider dabei und dann hab ich erstmal frei und weiß wahrscheinlich eh nichts mit meiner freizeit anzufangen außer zu radeln!
dann hab ich viiiiiieel zeit


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. März 2007)

Bin Sonntag dabei, stellt sich die Frage, drehen wir ne Grubenrunde (hcm muss nicht unbedingt sein) oder ne FR- Runde im Siebengebirge?
@Chichi
Was du bis Sonntag nicht gelernt hast wirst du dann auch nicht mehr in dein Hirn hauen können, ergo: ein kleiner Bikeausflug ist wirklich gut zum relaxen vor der Klausur (sprech da aus Erfahrung), und abends den Stoff nochmal durchgehen, das ist Top ;-)


----------



## chichi (21. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag dabei, stellt sich die Frage, drehen wir ne Grubenrunde (hcm muss nicht unbedingt sein) oder ne FR- Runde im Siebengebirge?
> @Chichi
> Was du bis Sonntag nicht gelernt hast wirst du dann auch nicht mehr in dein Hirn hauen können, ergo: ein kleiner Bikeausflug ist wirklich gut zum relaxen vor der Klausur (sprech da aus Erfahrung), und abends den Stoff nochmal durchgehen, das ist Top ;-)



hmmm... ja haste recht... aber... ja ok, ich guck mal  also 7gebirge wäre ich vielleicht dabei, grube ist mir dann glaub ich doch zu matschig, bei dem regen die ganze zeit. 
also ich guck mal wie es mir da geht und dann ruf ich dich mal an...

würd auch gerne mal meine neuen gustavs ausprobieren


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. März 2007)

Also gemäss Wettervorhersage soll es bis Samstag mehr oder weniger durchregnen und erst am Sonntag besser werden  
Ergo fällt Grube flach wegen Ertrinkungsgefahr, wird dann wieder ne schön technische Fahrt im Siebengebirge.
Wer ist dabei?
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wie gewohnt
Bus fährt 13:29 an der Clemens- Auguststr. ab


----------



## Luckfrosch (22. März 2007)

bin dabei


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. März 2007)

Cool , sonst noch wer mit von der Partie?


----------



## chichi (23. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Cool , sonst noch wer mit von der Partie?



ich muss passen... abi geht vor 

aber nächstes mal wieder!

viel spaß wünsch ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (23. März 2007)

Ist ja auch verständlich , denn nix, kommt nix, wünsch dir viel Glück bei der Klausur und...

...nächste Woche bekomm ich meine 04`er Deemax


----------



## Luckfrosch (24. März 2007)

muuuha freu mich auch schon auf nächste woche da bekomm ich endlich mal eine neue gabel. ja wies ausschaut kommen wohl noch paar mit ins siebengebirge.


----------



## Luckfrosch (24. März 2007)

was ist eigendlich mit heli zwiebel? hat der schon sein bike kommt der mit morgen ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2007)

Wie siehts aus. ihr wolltet doch mal zur  www. purevelo. de  tour kommen
Hier in Hamm geht was Für euch Freerider, Shop und Umgebung ist GEIL.
Der Dirk ist auch euer Level( ihr habt die maße wir das Land) ich bin CC Fahrer liebe es aber von euch zuz Lernen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. März 2007)

@flämischer löwe
Kommen bestimmt mal auf dein Angebot zurück ;-)

und Morgen die Uhrumstellung nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Luckfrosch (24. März 2007)

wetter geht ja hier bei uns einigermassen es ist trocken. wollt mal so gegen 16.00 uhr ein kleines ründchen fahren gehen wer mag den mitkommen?


----------



## Luckfrosch (27. März 2007)

@zwiebel: gib mir mal bitte paar infos zum boppard trip an karfreitag. zb. wie kommen wir da hin, wan wollen wa los usw.


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. März 2007)

Wollten hier so um 8:00 aufbrechen um nen chilligen Tag da zu verbringen, müssen halt schauen wie wir das logistisch hinbekommen, ich kann noch einen mitnehmen und weiss nicht ob der Dominik mobil ist.


----------



## chichi (29. März 2007)

alsooo... nachdem ich diese woche voll ausgekostet habe und jeden tag die runde durchs 7gebirge gefahren bin, wollte ich fragen ob man sich denn nicht mal wieder zu einem gemütlichen ründchen treffen könnte... 

da hat jemand an einem teil der strecke angefangen kicker hinzubauen, die sind echt ganz spaßig!

und zu boppard, also mein eigenes auto ist da noch nicht da, müsste das von meinen erziehungsberechtigten nehmen, die sind aber auch irgendwann jetzt im urlaub... ich klär das mal ab.

achja, morgen wollte ich wieder ne runde drehen, also wer lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (30. März 2007)

so diese runde war zwar alleine, aber am sonntag!!! da würde ich vorschlagen selbe zeit selber ort... 

für die "neuen" die ich heute getroffen hab: das heißt 13:00 uhr an der clemens-august-straße.

lohnt sich auf jeden fall!

also kommt zahlreich, das wetter wird mal wieder super mitspielen!

gruß dominic


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. März 2007)

Mit dem "zahlreich" sollte man mit Vorsicht geniessen, da die Kapazität des Busses doch begrenzt ist.
Muss mal schauen, denke bin wenn gleich an der Margaretenhöhe anzutreffen und fahr ne kleine Runde mit, wollte evtl. Morgen mal die Kickerrunde abfahren


----------



## chichi (30. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Mit dem "zahlreich" sollte man mit Vorsicht geniessen, da die Kapazität des Busses doch begrenzt ist.
> Muss mal schauen, denke bin wenn gleich an der Margaretenhöhe anzutreffen und fahr ne kleine Runde mit, wollte evtl. Morgen mal die Kickerrunde abfahren



ich hab heute rausgefunden, dass zwei busse direkt hinter einander fahren! denke da dürften dann auch alle reinpassen... die 520 und die 521.


----------



## JoKo1988 (30. März 2007)

hiermit sage ich zu!!!^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. März 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> ich hab heute rausgefunden, dass zwei busse direkt hinter einander fahren! denke da dürften dann auch alle reinpassen... die 520 und die 521.


Irrtum!
die 521 fährt in die andere Richtung, kommt zwar auch irgendwann da oben an (weil Kreisverkehr über Oberpleis), jedoch ca. ne Stunde später


----------



## chichi (31. März 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Irrtum!
> die 521 fährt in die andere Richtung, kommt zwar auch irgendwann da oben an (weil Kreisverkehr über Oberpleis), jedoch ca. ne Stunde später



hmmm komisch... bin heute glaub ich mit der 521 gefahren... naja wir werden sehen... bis jetzt haben noch immer alle in den bus gepasst. 
wär cool wenn du morgen kommen könntest...
gute nacht dominic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (31. März 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> so diese runde war zwar alleine, aber am sonntag!!! da würde ich vorschlagen selbe zeit selber ort...
> 
> für die "neuen" die ich heute getroffen hab: das heißt 13:00 uhr an der clemens-august-straße.
> 
> ...


Hi,

dann meldet sich mal hiermit mal ein "Neuer"... 
Bin wie gesagt sehr wahrscheinlich am Start, wenn ich heute Abend nicht zu tief ins Glas schaue (wenn überhaupt).

Bis dann

P.S: bin auch für selbst mitn Rad hochfahren zuhaben, falls kein Bus fährt


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. März 2007)

Ahh Condor, hatten ja schon häufiger Kontakt via U2U schön dich mal kennenzulernen 
Denn ich bin Morgen definitv mit von der Partie , komme aber direkt zur M-Höhe und bin dann so um 13:45Uhr da


----------



## chichi (31. März 2007)

aaaah sehr schön, das freut mich!

@zwiebel: für freitag hab ich auch nen auto...


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. März 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> @zwiebel: für freitag hab ich auch nen auto...



Da bequatschen wir dann Morgen mal


----------



## darkhenry1 (1. April 2007)

Moin

Ich bin auch mit von der partie 
also bis später


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. April 2007)

Hey, war wieder eine nette Runde Gestern 
Wo seid ihr denn nachher noch lang?


----------



## chichi (2. April 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hey, war wieder eine nette Runde Gestern
> Wo seid ihr denn nachher noch lang?



oh ja hat echt spaß gemacht! vor allem das letzte stück war nochmal richtig schön zum fetzen da! kann dir nur nicht sagen wo wir lang sind 

bis freitag dann spätestens


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. April 2007)

jo da kann ich euch beiden nur zustimmen 
war richtig NICE  

hmm aber schade mein bashguard hats leider net überstanden 
2 befestigungsschrauben halt ihn noch zusammen


----------



## darkhenry1 (2. April 2007)

Ja war super die Tour ... des sollten ma wiederholen

Hehe wo hastn dir den Bashguard zermosht?


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. April 2007)

bei der abfahrt vom ölberg. hab nur 2 schläge gegen kurbel gehört/gespürt.

achso und die dichtung meiner gabel is auch noch hinüber 


aber keine sorge, mein neues hinterrad, cassette, kette und dichtung werden bis freitag ready sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (3. April 2007)

Hee
War eben mal kurz in der Grube und es war echt ********!!
Man kann den Spot bald in "Müll"-Grube umtaufen, da echt sehr viel scheiss da rumlag    
Wenns so weitergeht ist sicher bald essig mit fahren da, deshalb mein Apell:
Nehmt euern Scheiss wieder mit!!!!
Und wenn ihr seht das einer da die Sau macht, bitte darauf hinweisen 

Das man sowas immer wieder sagen muss


----------



## JoKo1988 (10. April 2007)

also
wat is den mit diesen wochenende???


----------



## chichi (10. April 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> also
> wat is den mit diesen wochenende???



keine zeit, muss lernen...


----------



## Landy (10. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe am Sonntag, in Winterberg, den darkhenry1 kennengelernt und er berichtete mir von diesem Fred. Da ich aus der Umgebung komme und ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Spots bin, wollte ich mal anklopfen. Mein letztes mal, in den 7 Bergen, liegt schon ein wenig zurück, also bin ich auf Euch Locals angewiesen. Kann diese Woche leider nur am Sonntag. Wäre super wenn sich da was machen ließe.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## JoKo1988 (10. April 2007)

oohhhhhhhhh
erftstadt liegt aber einbisschen weg von bonn/königswinter  

also ich hab eigentlich bis mo zeit für jeden scheiss  
kenne mich aber leider net so sau gut im 7.gebirge aus  

zwiebel/luckfrosch kommt ihr mit biken am wochenende?


----------



## darkhenry1 (10. April 2007)

Moin

Ich muss ma sehn wie's mit Sonntag ausschaut .....hab mich in Winterberg paar mal aufs Maul gepackt und heute beim dirten schon wieder  

Ich sag dann nochma bescheid Greatz


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. April 2007)

Wollte am Samstag Nachmittag mal so für 2-3h in die Grube, Sonntag ist bei mir eher Essig, da der Sa Abend wohl recht derbe wird


----------



## Landy (11. April 2007)

Tach auch,
hoffe das der darkhenry seine Knochen gebügelt kriegt und es mit Sonntag klappt. Wenn der Johannes auch dabei ist, sind wir ja immerhin schon drei!
Übrigens, Johannes, gar nicht so übel, daß Du weisst wo Erftstadt liegt, aber mein Auto bringt mich auch noch bis nach Königswinter. Also bis dann!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## JoKo1988 (11. April 2007)

tja das muss ich leider wissen 

mein bruder wohnt in erftstadt 


hmmm also ich kann am sa nu bis 15uhr und da lohnt sich ja fast nix, außer jemand will früh losfahren
am so hab ich dagegen den ganzen tag zeit 
aber muss halt schauen, ob mein bike fertig is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (11. April 2007)

Ich denke, bin Sa so um die 13:00 in der Grube


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. April 2007)

ist denn am Sa jetzt einer dabei??


----------



## SCM (13. April 2007)

Hi,

wäre gerne dabei, habe mir nur gestern eine ziemlich miese Erkältung geholt.
Übrigens habe ich herausgefunden, dass mich die Fahrt nach Boppard mit dem Zug inklusive Fahrrad nur 6  hin und zurück kostet und nur 1:07 dauert!
Also, wann geht es wieder los?


----------



## chichi (13. April 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wäre gerne dabei, habe mir nur gestern eine ziemlich miese Erkältung geholt.
> Übrigens habe ich herausgefunden, dass mich die Fahrt nach Boppard mit dem Zug inklusive Fahrrad nur 6  hin und zurück kostet und nur 1:07 dauert!
> Also, wann geht es wieder los?



was haltet ihr denn von mittwoch??? also den 18. april? da würde ich nochmal ne runde nach boppard mitmachen. hätte auch nichts gegen winterberg, weil da sind die schulferien zu ende und ich denke dann ist es nicht mehr so voll.
können das ja nochmal bequatschen.
wie sieht das denn bei euch mit arbeit und uni aus wochentags? @zwiebel, sc mangold, luckfrosch?

gruß dominic


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. April 2007)

Nee sorry, da muß ich passen.
Werd jetzt bis zum 5.05 eh nich so wild machen, aber danach wird fleißig für den IXS- Cup trainiert , wollt da vorher noch so 2mal hin


----------



## SCM (13. April 2007)

Eieiei...unter der Woche. Also Lust habe schon. Mal gucken, ob ich aus Gewissengründen dann eben Sonntag lerne und mir den Mittwoch frei nehme.
Ich überlege es mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (13. April 2007)

also meine fork hab ich endlich 
heute schon die getest und SEHR zu frieden 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=358344&cat=500

also morgen bin ich auf jeden fall wieder im 7.gebirge, will jemand mitkommen?


----------



## chichi (13. April 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Eieiei...unter der Woche. Also Lust habe schon. Mal gucken, ob ich aus Gewissengründen dann eben Sonntag lerne und mir den Mittwoch frei nehme.
> Ich überlege es mir!



jo also wäre echt cool... guck mal meine signatur...  
sag mir einfach bescheid.


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. April 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> jo also wäre echt cool... guck mal meine signatur...




Schleimer


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. April 2007)

sa jemand lust aufs 7gebirge? 
bin um 11uhr bei magarethen-höhe


----------



## chichi (14. April 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Schleimer


----------



## Landy (14. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
schade daß sich nicht mehr Leute für Sonntag gefunden haben. Aber wenigstens der Johannes ist geil aufs biken!!! Also Johannes, hätte schon Bock mitzufahren,  da ich aber ein bißchen Schlaf brauche  wäre es gut wenn wir uns etwas später, so gegen 12:30 Uhr treffen könnten. Margarethen-Höhe ist doch auf dem Berg, wenn Du aus Königswinter die Bundesstraße rauffährst bis zu dem Cafe an der Kreuzung. Mann, dat is ne Ortsbeschreibung!!! Hoffe Du verstehst was ich meine?

Gruß Lars


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. April 2007)

bin da, aber hoffe mal dass einer kommt, der sich (auch) im 7.gebirge auskennt

resultat von heute:mein 3.schwingerlager am arsch  fusion hat ja saustabile lager wie ich langsam merke 
bald kann ich mir ja ne 10er packung holen und die zuhause selber reinsetzen


----------



## Condor (15. April 2007)

Moin,

bin vllt. heute Abend, wenn niemand sonst mehr im 7Geb unterwegs ist, ne Runde fahren... wer hätte gegen ~5/6 Lust auf ne Runde?

ben


----------



## Splash (15. April 2007)

Nur mal so informativ für die FR-Fraktion, die Sonntags im Kerngebiet ihr Unwesen treibt : Es braut sich etwas zusammen, was auch euch angehen sollte. Weitere Infos gibts in diesem Fred.


----------



## Landy (15. April 2007)

Also, war heute mit dem Johannes in den 7 Bergen. Tour war echt gut, hab mich an viele Abfahrten erinnern können, aber ohne seine Führung wäre es in die Hose gegangen. In dieser Form nochmals Danke für dein guiding!

See ya
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (16. April 2007)

@ Chichi:

Jo, ich wäre dann bereit für Mittwoch! Der Christof kommt, wenn das Wetter gut ist, zwecks Fotos mit. Laut Wetter.com soll es mit max. 16°C aber recht kühl werden.
Liegt mein Werkzeug (Ratsche mit Innenlagerschlüssel und 8er) eigentlich noch bei dir im Auto?


----------



## JoKo1988 (16. April 2007)

will auch mit....


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. April 2007)

War am Samstag mal wieder ein bissl in der Grube, Spruntraining abslovieren (das in Boppard ging ja gar nich klar).
Mittlerweile komm ich aber ganz gut klar mit dem Yeti.

Wüsch euch viel spaß am Mi, wo immer es auch hingeht ;-)

@ Splash
Was genau hat es damit auf sich, könntest du das bitte näher erläutern?


----------



## Splash (16. April 2007)

@Zwiebel
Wir von der DIMB, bzw ich als einer der Sprecher der regionalen IG bin angeschrieben worden. Ein Landschaftsarchtekturbüro ist vom VVS beauftragt worden, ein Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept für das Siebengebirge auszuarbeiten. Wir sind als Mountainbiker eingeladen dabei mitzuwirken bzw dieses mitzugestalten, wie andere Interessensgruppen auch. es geht dabei wohl laut einem Telefongespräch um mehrere Punkte, die den Anlass dazu gegeben haben:
1. Verkehrs- u Parkplatzsituation (speziell an den Kernpunkten wie Maggihöhe)
2. Konfliktsituationen mit anderen Interessensgruppen (auch speziell bei Nutzung der Kerngebiete)
3. Siebengebirge ist FFH Gebiet und teilweise recht überlaufen

Wir haben jetzt erst mal den Fragenkatalog soweit ausgefüllt. Am 2.5. wird dazu ein Workshop folgen, zu dem wir auch eingeladen werden sollen. Inwieweit wir da an was genau mitgestalten können, können aber auch wir derzeit nur erahnen.

Wer sich fortan zu dem Thema informieren mag, sollte dieses Thema im Auge behalten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3552064&postcount=78
Wer mitwirken möchte, egal in welcher Form, kann sich melden. Wir werden imemr dann mal Meetings veranstalten, wenn gerade was aktuell wird.


----------



## darkhenry1 (16. April 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> @ Chichi:
> 
> Jo, ich wäre dann bereit für Mittwoch! Der Christof kommt, wenn das Wetter gut ist, zwecks Fotos mit. Laut Wetter.com soll es mit max. 16°C aber recht kühl werden.
> Liegt mein Werkzeug (Ratsche mit Innenlagerschlüssel und 8er) eigentlich noch bei dir im Auto?




Ihr Schweine ... 
Naja viel spass


----------



## shog87 (18. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich hier durch die Seiten gekämpft und bin nun am Ende angelangt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Freeridern im Raum KöWi/ Siegburg und hoffe ich bin da bei euch richtig!Kurz etwas zu mir, ich fahre etliche Jahre Mtb, allerdings mehr XC und Marathon, auf meinem XC Hardtail. Ich bin oft im 7 Gbirge unterwegs und möchte mich nun mehr in Richtung Freeride entwickeln, da mir dies einfach mehr Spass bringt. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach Mitfahren die öffter im 7 Gebirge oder sonst im Raum Siegburg ( Grube etc. ) unterwegs sind. Ich stehe immoment vor der Entscheidung ein Dirt Bike (Dual, Street, 4x) zu erwerben oder etwas mehr in einen light Freerider zu investieren. Daher meine Frage an euch! was halten ihr für sinnvoller:ein Dirt Bike mit evt. bald einer Pike etc. oder einen (evt.) aufzubauenden Freerider, a la Canyon Torque 7.0.? Wie sieht das mit dem Gewicht aus! Sollte ich mir einen solche zulegen, ist die Tourentauglichkeit für mich entscheidend, kann man mit 16 Kilo+ noch gut Touren fahren? Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen!
Gruß


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. April 2007)

moin moin

also zum biken bist hier richtig 
wir gehen eigentlich jedes wochenende biken

zur kaufentscheidung leider nicht 

aber naja ich versuche dir mal zu helfen.

würde dir zu einen light FR fully ratten, weil du damit locker touren und in den bikepark fahren kannst. mit einen dirt bike kannst eigentlich touren vergessen.
desweiteren lässt auch ein fully mehr fehler zu bevor es weh tut 

zu dem gewicht: kommt immer auf deine fitness an. kenne einen(Klaus), der fährt mit seinen 20kilo switch touren.
kannst eigentlich jedes bike sehr leicht machen, kommt nur auf dein budge an aber so ca 16kilo kommts hin

die canyon lieferzeiten sind im moment glaube ich ziemlich lang, musst mal selber nachfragen. ist aber halt auch touren tauglich.
kann dir auch ein Fusion Whiplash empfehlen(hab aber irgendwie ein montagsmodel erwischt). ist auch sehr touren tauglich aber wegen hand made in germany um einiges teurer als das canyon

wie viel geld willst den überhaupt ausgeben???


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. April 2007)

@shog87
in der Tat bist du hier bei uns richtig 
Einfach mal den Fred im Auge behalten, machen meist hier unsere Treffpunkte fest.

Was deine Neuanschaffung angeht, solltest du mit deiner Definition schon etwas mehr in die Tiefe gehen (Einsatzbereich, Vorlieben, Körpergrösse, etc.).

Kann dir nur meine persönlich Empfehlung aussprechen:
Was die Torentauglichkeit angeht ist letzten endes ein Frage der Radgeometrie und der Abstimmungsvielfalt des Dämfers, bzw. des Hinterbausystem.

ein Dirt HT kannst du dir schonmal aus dem Kopf schlagen, es gäbe hier folgende Alternativen:

RM- Flow (bis RH 19" erhältlich)
NS- Bitch
Norco und Cove haben ebenfalls schöne FreerideHT`s

Mehr zu dem Thema FR HT findest du im Freeride Forum (Sufu bentzen )
das gleiche gilt auch für die Fully Vorauswahl

Wofür du dich letzten Endes entscheidest ist halt z.T. ne persönliche Frage und eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes.
War letztes Jahr auch die ganze Saison mit nem HT unterwegs, bin mitlerweile aber wieder auf ein FR- Fully umgestiegen.
Hauptgrund hierfür war die Tatsache das wir im Aug einen einwöchigen Biketrip in die CH machen und man dort (u.a.Bellwald, PDS, Crans Montana) definitiv mehr spass mit nem Fully hat.
Für das 7- Geb. und Umgebung und gelegentliche Ausflüge nach W-berg würde ein HT aber auch vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## shog87 (18. April 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten 

So mal zu meinem Budget, ich bin aufrund einiger nötiger Anschaffungen zu Semesterbeginn etwas gebeutelt worden. Ich wollte für das Bike 750 ~ 950 Euro ausgeben. Damit hat sich die Wahl auf HT schon allein beschränkt.
Ich habe da das Specialized P2 , das Norco Kompressor oder Big Foot , das RM Flow I bzw. II im Auge! Taugen die was? Gabel tauschen? 

Der Einsatzbereich ist das 7Gebirge und Umgebung, evtl. Ausflüge nach Boppard, WB etc. und evt. auch die ein oder andere Street Session. Das sollte mit den obigen Bikes zu bewerkstelligen sein denke ich.

Allerdings könnte ich auch , wenn auch blutenden Herzens ggf. bis etwa ~1700 Euro, gewissermaßen als Zukunfts Investion in einen Light Freerider, Superenduro, however stecken. Im Auge hätte ich das bereits genannte Canyon Torque FR 7.0 .Das kommt allerdings mit stattlichen 17kg daher..... 
Was ist mit dem Big Hit 1?  

Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen, damit ich bald nun richtig im 7G die Trails unsicher machen kann 

Besten Dank 
Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (18. April 2007)

schau mal in meine bikemarkt anzeige, vllt hast du ja interesse... dürfte so in deinem budget liegen.
gruß dominic


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. April 2007)

ehm er will touren fahren und du hast ja nix womit man auch touren fahren könnte


----------



## shog87 (18. April 2007)

Thats right ;-) 



> So mal zu meinem Budget, ich bin aufrund einiger nötiger Anschaffungen zu Semesterbeginn etwas gebeutelt worden. Ich wollte für das Bike 750 ~ 950 Euro ausgeben. Damit hat sich die Wahl auf HT schon allein beschränkt.
> Ich habe da das Specialized P2 , das Norco Kompressor oder Big Foot , das RM Flow I bzw. II im Auge! Taugen die was? Gabel tauschen?
> 
> Der Einsatzbereich ist das 7Gebirge und Umgebung, evtl. Ausflüge nach Boppard, WB etc. und evt. auch die ein oder andere Street Session. Das sollte mit den obigen Bikes zu bewerkstelligen sein denke ich.
> ...


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. April 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> schau mal in meine bikemarkt anzeige, vllt hast du ja interesse... dürfte so in deinem budget liegen.
> gruß dominic



Willst ja nur deine Streetmöhre loswerden  

Wo seid ihr den jetzt eigentlich gewesen, am Mi?


----------



## SCM (19. April 2007)

Also _ich_ war Mittwoch in der Uni...Genaueres erzählt der Chichi 

Obwohl der Abstecher ins Gelände heute etwas zu kurzfristig für mich kam, habe ich es mir dennoch nicht nehmen lassen, mit meinem neuen Vorbau (Roox Commander 55mm 0°) eine Probefahrt auf der richtigen -also meiner- Rheinseite zu machen. 
Was so ein Vorbau für einen Unterschied machen kann! Ich habe ein neues Rad! Kein Witz, so etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt! Zusammen mit dem Roox Torque Bar ist das ein dermaßen steifes Cockpit, dass ich nur an eine Richtungskorrektur denken muss! Und das ganze, ohne nervös zu sein, dank der Laufruhe, die das Giant vermittelt. Unglaublich - als wäre das Ding direkt ins Vorderrad geschraubt. Das vermittelt ein ganz anderes Federungs- und Streckengefühl, die Super T kommt mir jetzt nochmal doppelt so steif vor, ich musste direkt die Federn etwas weicher stellen, weil Stöße viel direkter an den Lenker gegeben werden.
Das Teil kommt auch an mein nächstes Rad, egal was es kostet! Nur Bunnyhops fühlen sich noch etwas komisch an, weil der Vorbau 1 cm kürzer ist als sein Vorgänger. Erstaunlich, wieviel das ausmacht.

Und wenn Samstag morgen alles glatt läuft, präsentiere ich noch etwas ganz anderes feines für mein Rad. Ihr dürft ne Runde für mich beten!

Was ist mit Samstag bzw. Sonntag? Wie gesagt, ich wäre nochmal für Boppard zu haben!


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. April 2007)

Hab diese WE recht wenig zeit, evtl. Sa so ab 18:00 abend kurz für 2h mal in die Grube was hüpfen
@SCM
ja, ja habs schon gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (19. April 2007)

Moin
LOL hab eben aufm rückweg vonner arbeit Benjamin und Dominik getroffen...das mim schaltwerk is ja ma zum schießen  

Ich  wäre am WE auch wieder dabei ...mir recht wurscht ob Boppard oder 7Geb etc

Greatz


----------



## JoKo1988 (19. April 2007)

für mich fällt dieses wochenende total aus....
muss für chemieklausur lernen

heute war der letzte ride glaube ich, denn morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen rahmen einschicken lassen.


----------



## chichi (19. April 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Moin
> LOL hab eben aufm rückweg vonner arbeit Benjamin und Dominik getroffen...das mim schaltwerk is ja ma zum schießen
> Greatz



jaja...  hackt nur alle auf mir rum...   

naja dafür wars heute eigentlich ziemlich witzig, bin nur echt ko jetzt.

ich bin bis nächste woche mittwoch nicht mehr verfügbar, danach bin ich endlich FREI!


----------



## SCM (20. April 2007)

@ Darkhenry:

Hi,

wie sähe es denn Sonntag bei dir mit Boppard aus? Wie gesagt, für mich wäre es kein Problem mit der Bahn zu fahren, das wäre sogar schneller als mit dem Auto und würde mich hin und zurück nur 6  kosten.


----------



## SCM (21. April 2007)

HÃ¤hÃ¤,

ich habe gerade wahrscheinlich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht - wird sich herausstellen, wenn ich den Karton aufmache. Den Preis glaubt ihr sowieso nicht. Neu kostet das Teil in Amerika 1375 $ bzw. in Europa ca. 1400 â¬:







Damit entsprÃ¤che der vordere Federweg (200mm) nun auch dem Hinterbau.
32 mm Easton(!)-Standrohre, 9" Ãberlappung zwischen Stand- und Tauchrohren, extern einstellbare Zugstufe, Lowspeed und Highspeed, Piggyback am rechten Standrohr fÃ¼r Luft- bzw. StickstoffbefÃ¼llung. Die Verarbeitung soll gÃ¶ttlich sein. Viel steifer als die Shiver und nach dem, was ich gehÃ¶rt habe, auch als meine Super T.
Meinungen zu der Gabel sind auch recht einheitlich: Review
Auch wenn ich die Super T trotz ihrer "nur" 170mm lieben gelernt habe - mal sehen, wie ich mich nach den ersten Fahrten entscheide!


----------



## JoKo1988 (21. April 2007)

ja dann sag mal den preis


----------



## SCM (21. April 2007)

Nein  

Aber ne 888 VF bekommste nicht dafür...
Wenn der Karton -samt Inhalt bitteschön- schon hier wäre...ich will basteln!


----------



## darkhenry1 (21. April 2007)

Hallo

16:35 Uhr/ Königswinter Fähre wenn jemand lust hat heute zu fahren! 
Greatz


----------



## shog87 (21. April 2007)

Hallo nochmals, 
ich muss euch nochmal um eure FR Fachkompetenz bitten 
Stehe kurz davor mir ein Coiler zuzulegen. 

Sollte ich bei dem Einsatzbereich 7Gebirge, Umgebung,Boppard,Winterberg etc. , mir lieber ein 17'' oder ein 18'' zulegen?






Bin 189, 190 groß!

Besten Dank!
Grüße!


----------



## chichi (21. April 2007)

es kommt immer drauf an was du mit dem rad machen willst... 

kleiner rahmen heißt: 
- verspielter, also besser zum trixen, wendiger, aber auch unruhiger wenns um dh geht

großer rahmen heißt:
- ruhigeres laufen wenn du sehr holperige strecken fährst, wenn du touren fahren willst vllt auch angenehmer


die körpergröße hat da ncihts zu sagen, kommt ganz auf deine auslegung an. 
bin selber 190 groß und fahre nen moab bomb in s, also 16" mit extrem kurzem radstand. 
da meine auslegung mehr hin zum spielen geht ist das super, beim downhillen merke ich jedoch dass das rad schneller unruhig wird als zb das giant vom scm, welches einen weitaus größeren radstand hat.

hoffe ich konnte helfen, sonst einfach mal schreiben was dir wichtiger ist, mehr hüpfen und spielen oder mehr racen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (21. April 2007)

Hi,

der Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen ist ja hauptsächlich die Oberrohrlänge bei gleichbleibender Geometrie. 0,8" sind ~2 cm. 
Das Oberrohr wäre für mich nicht so ausschlaggebend, wie die Beinfreiheit bzw. der Abstand Oberrohr-Schritt.
Ich bin 187 und würde das M nehmen. 

Hast du die Möglichkeit, beide Probe zu fahren?
Wenn ja, nimm das, auf dem du dich wohler fühlst, ganz unabhängig von Zahlen, Winkeln und Meinungen.
Ich merke immer, ob ein Rahmen perfekt ist, wenn ich mit dem Knie beim Treten nicht zu dicht Richtung Lenker komme und gleichzeitig nicht mit dem Oberkörper durchhänge, weil das Oberrohr zu lang ist. Dann habe ich eine entspannte Position gefunden, aus der ich perfekt mit dem Bike arbeiten kann.


----------



## Condor (22. April 2007)

Moin,

ich fahre heute von ~5 bis 8 eine Runde durchs 7 Geb.... 5 / halb 6 Fähre Königswinter würde ich als Treffpunkt vorschlagen, wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren...

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## SCM (22. April 2007)

So,

habe heute dann mal alleine die übliche Runde gemacht, bin aber zweimal mit dem Bus hoch. Wetter war großartig, die Strecken schon extrem trocken und sehr, sehr schnell. Ich werde wohl mal auf größere Scheiben umsteigen müssen...

Ach ja: Ich _*hasse*_ die Minion DH bei trockenem Untergrund-wenig bis gar kein Grip in Kurven. Die Seitenführung von den Dingern ist wirklich miserabel. Ich lehne mich in die Kurve und das Vorderrad rutscht weiter geradeaus - kein gutes Gefühl, aber heute mehrmals passiert. Werde wohl bei den Verhältnissen wieder die High Roler einbauen.


----------



## SFA (22. April 2007)

Wenn Deine Minions bei so einem Wetter bzw. Untergrund nkeinen Grip haben, dann hast DU ein Problem. Ich fahre die Dinger selbst - und zwar nur bei solchen Bedingungen - weil sie eben da einen super Grip haben. Schon mal Reifendruck oder Fahrstil überprüft ?


----------



## SCM (22. April 2007)

Tja, über meinen Fahrstil kann ich nix sagen, dafür über den Reifendruck schon etwas mehr, der liegt nämlich bei ~1,9 bar, habe auch schon mehr und weniger probiert, allerdings wird mir das Ding bei weniger Druck schon fast zu schwammig im Vergleich zum High Roler.
Das mit dem Seitenhalt war das erste, was mir aufgefallen ist, als ich vom High Roler gewechselt bin. Die ersten schnellen Kurven wären nämlich fast ins Auge aufgrund von Untersteuern gegangen.
Letztlich ist es auch ne Sache der Psyche, was man sich mit nem Reifen traut und wie man in eine Kurve geht. Für mich ist der High Roller da halt die vertrauenswürdigere Wahl.


----------



## shog87 (23. April 2007)

Hallo, danke nochmals für eure Tips. 
Konnte sowohl das Coiler, als auch das Canyon Probe fahren. 
Habe nur das dumpfe Gefühl das ich beim Canyon zum geringeren Preis, mehr Austattung bekomme.  

Coiler


> Frame tubing  	Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum 6" Travel, 2007 D.O.P.E. Ready
> Rear Shock 	FOX Vanilla R
> Fork 	Marzocchi Drop-Off 4 150mm travel w/20mm Dropouts
> Braze-on fittings 	1 bottle, rear disc mount
> ...



Canyon 


> Rahmen  	New Fact8 Torque, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Size Tubeset
> Dämpfer 	Answer Swinger Coil X4
> Gabel 	RockShox Domain 318IS U-Turn 115-160
> Steuersatz 	Integrated Headset
> ...


 

Was meint ihr  ?
Besten Dank!
Gruß!


----------



## SCM (23. April 2007)

Und auf welchem fühlst du dich wohler?

Welcher Hinterbau ist steifer? -> Einfach mal Hinterrad in die eine und Sattel in die andere Hand und kräftig gegeneinander verschieben.

Wo hast du die längere Garantie bei Rahmenbruch?


----------



## shog87 (23. April 2007)

Nun nach langem innerlichen Hin und Her ,werde ich mich wohl für das Canyon entscheiden, da ich das Fahrverhalten einen Tick besser fand als das des Kona. Desweiteren ist es preisgünstiger und meiner Meinung nach besser ausgestattet. 

Danke für den Rahmen Tipp  Da wiegen 5 Jahre Canyon, schwerer als 1 Jahr   Kona!


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. April 2007)

So, mal wieder was ontopic
ich schrei es einfach mal frei heraus:
Sa: so ab 15:30 in der Grube was hüpfen bis sich die Dunkelheit über unsere Häupter legt

Di (1. Mai= Feiertag): so 16:30 das 7- Geb durchwühlen

Das sind die zwei Tage an denen ich kommendes WE Zweit hab, also wer schließt sich an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (25. April 2007)

hi ho melde mich seid etwas länger auch mal wieder zurück. hatte probleme mit meinem pc. jo zwiebel wenn ich samstag nicht arbeiten muss komme ich auch schon um 15.30 ansonsten komme ich später nach. mit 1 mai sag ich mal vorsichtig ja weil ich hab ka wie ich mich da fühle. es könnte ja sein das ich da noch kopping hab


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. April 2007)

Kleine Terminkorrektur, werde am Sa wohl schon (Helly kommt sw auch mit) ab 14:00-14:30 in der Grube sein


----------



## Landy (30. April 2007)

Hallo ZwiebelII,
hätte Lust morgen 'ne Runde in den 7 Bergen zu drehen, 16:30 wäre auch o.K., aber wo treffen?

Greetz
Lars


----------



## SCM (30. April 2007)

Ja, ihr alle! Nix mit "Oooch, ich musste saufen..:" und "Aua, aua - Kopfschmerzen"! Das sind die Antworten derer, die uns morgen nicht im Weg rumstehen! Also, wie sieht es aus mit morgen?

Übrigens: Meine Whitebrothers ist gekommen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. April 2007)

@SCM
gaaanz fein, jetzt nur noch nen neuen Sattel ;-)

Morgen ist schlecht, muss für Sa noch einiges vorbereiten :-(

Hab kommenden Mo frei, werd dann Nachmittags auf jeden Fall Fahren gehen und Sa der 12. ist Training in W-Berg angesagt!


----------



## darkhenry1 (1. Mai 2007)

Servus , 
Wer kommt denn heute mit fahren dienstag den 1.mai....ich weiss is schwer..für mich auch..aber gegen abend wäre doch mal ne Runde einzurichten?!?!?

Greaztle Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Mai 2007)

Wie gesagt, Heut leider keine Zeit, die grosse Feier am Sa geht vor, aber kommenden Mo so am Nachmittag (16:30) auf jeden Fall 

War am Sa mit Helly in der Grube und haben wieder ein bischen gesaped (Hip Jump was modifiziert und nen kleinen Step down mit um die Ecke-spring-variation).
Die double Line im Wald ist auch wieder was aufgepimped worden (auch wenn die erbauer blöderweise Erde aus der Landung des Roadgaps genommen haben )

Der Smokey Spot ist kommplett zerstört worden (smokey und Gap mit M-säge zerhackt und der untere Table komplett zermoshed )


----------



## Condor (1. Mai 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> "Oooch, ich musste saufen..:" und "Aua, aua - Kopfschmerzen"!



Das ist richtig....



SCM schrieb:


> Das sind die Antworten derer, die uns morgen nicht im Weg rumstehen! Also, wie sieht es aus mit morgen?



Das ist falsch....

bin dabei  Dann aber richtig, bergauf wird gefahren!!
Nix Bus, und kommt mir blos nicht mit "oooooch ich musste saufen"


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. Mai 2007)

ich hab die beste ausrede 

hab mein whiplash net


----------



## Luckfroschi (1. Mai 2007)

hi zwiebel. war am samstag auch noch in der grube so gegen 17.00 uhr war aber irgendwie keiner mehr da. hab das unglück mit dem smokey auch schon gesehen. auf der double line befindet sich jetzt etwas weiter runter ein 4 bis 5 meter sprung. der macht auch schon laune grube war ich nicht mehr so oft weil ist mir zu warm da.


----------



## shog87 (7. Mai 2007)

Jmd am Freitag in der Grube? Werde wohl am 17:00 was da sein!
Ansonsten vll ne kleine Runde im 7G am Samstag? 

Gruß


----------



## chichi (7. Mai 2007)

also heute halb 5 ne runde im 7gb, wer lust hat weiß bescheid, wie immer...


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Mai 2007)

War Gester dann allein die gewohnte Runde drehen, mir ist nicht ein Wanderer entgegengekommen 

@shog
Sorry wir fahren Sa nach W-berg , vor dem IXS-cup noch die DH Strecke besichtigen


----------



## shog87 (8. Mai 2007)

@Zwiebel: Da machste nix ;-) Man wird sich bestimmt noch über den Weg fahren  , so groß ist das 7G ja nicht  

Mit wie vielen nehmt ihr den teil?


----------



## JoKo1988 (8. Mai 2007)

also wies ausschaut fahre ich eine runde im 7gebirge am freitag


----------



## SCM (9. Mai 2007)

Tja, Winterberg sieht schlecht aus.
Laut den einschlägigen Wetterdiensten soll es Samstag regnen.
D.h. die ganzen Northshore-Teile werden wegen Rutschgefahr gesperrt sein und der DH könnte auch etwas gefährlich werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Mai 2007)

... beim Rennen fragt auch niemand nach dem Wetter, da muss man durch

der Four- und der Freecross sind bedingt durch den Brechsand auch bei Nässe gut Fahrbar, zudem wird auch nich soviel los sein ;-)


----------



## Luckfroschi (9. Mai 2007)

hi joko. sag mal wann wolltest du den fahren am freitag? ist dein bike wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. Mai 2007)

nee 
dauert noch wat

will mit meinen cc fully fahren, werde aber net viel langsamer sein 

naja muss aber schauen, werde morgen erstmal ölspritze besorgen für meine RS tora und einen ölwechsel durchführen

werde in sankt augustin um ca 14.30 losfahren

trail die gefahren werden:dies und das


----------



## chichi (10. Mai 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Tja, Winterberg sieht schlecht aus.
> Laut den einschlägigen Wetterdiensten soll es Samstag regnen.
> D.h. die ganzen Northshore-Teile werden wegen Rutschgefahr gesperrt sein und der DH könnte auch etwas gefährlich werden...



ist der regen zu nass, bist du zu trocken!


----------



## shog87 (10. Mai 2007)

Will denn morgen keiner fahren


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Mai 2007)

shog87 schrieb:


> Will denn morgen keiner fahren



ähhh, schau mal den ersten Post hier auf der Seite?


----------



## schoolbusjunky (11. Mai 2007)

hi leutz
also man könnte meinen das mansche leute hier aus zucker wären das die bei dem wetter net fahren  
nichts für ungut

mal ne frage, fährt jemand von euch das rennen in winterberg mit?

gruß
ET

PS: bin auch aus bonn und interesse WEnden heizen zu gehen besteht immer
ach u zwiebel hast echten geiles rad 
hab ich mir dieses jahr auch zu gelegt
____________________________________________________________
http://ps3.jetztgeschenkt.de/ref.php?id=13870


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Mai 2007)

@schoolbusjunky
Yep Chichi und ich werden in der Hobbyklasse vertreten sein 

Dann können wir ja nen AS-X Fangemeinde 7-Geb gründen 

Was die heizerei angeht, einfach immer mal hier reinschauen, hat sich mitlerweile ein schöner harter Kern hier gebildet und haben immer ne Menge spass

Dein Tazer ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, will ich mir auch irgendwann mal zulegen


----------



## schoolbusjunky (11. Mai 2007)

joa ds klingt doch supi
bin auch bei den hobbygurken dabei 

muss nur noch schauen das ich we auch mal in bonn bin da ich zuzeit viel unterwegs bin
aber spass machts allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (11. Mai 2007)

@zwiebel: weiss ick doch, nur joko wusst noch net wie das mit seiner Gabel bis dahin aussieht ;-)


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Mai 2007)

shog87 schrieb:


> @zwiebel: weiss ick doch, nur joko wusst noch net wie das mit seiner Gabel bis dahin aussieht ;-)



der hat echt immer irgendwas am A... 
wünsch euch jedenfalls viel spass


----------



## JoKo1988 (11. Mai 2007)

JA HAB ICH!!!!

bei meiner tora is halt ein o-ring schrott....


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Mai 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> JA HAB ICH!!!!
> 
> bei meiner tora is halt ein o-ring schrott....



würd mal gern wissen was du immer mit deinen Hobeln anstellst


----------



## schoolbusjunky (11. Mai 2007)

ich würd mal sagen kapput reparieren 

kenn auch so einen


----------



## JoKo1988 (11. Mai 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> würd mal gern wissen was du immer mit deinen Hobeln anstellst



ehm wenn die gabel schon 1jahr alt ist und über 2000km gelaufen is(meistens gebirge) und dabei NIE einen service gesehen hat, dann is doch normal das da mal ein o-ring(dichtung) am arsch geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (11. Mai 2007)

um auch mal was zu sagen: 

der frühe vogel fängt den wurm!

lasst euch das eine lehre sein


----------



## SCM (12. Mai 2007)

So,

hiermit rufe ich zur Sonntagsrunde auf! Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, Startpunkt wieder Königswinter Clemens-August-Straße. Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## shog87 (14. Mai 2007)

So Freunde der Sonne, hoffe ich bin mal nicht der einzige faule Sack der bald ein langes WE hat...  
´Lust auf 7G oder Grube am kommenden WE?
gruß


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Mai 2007)

Chichi und meine Wenigkeit werden in W-berg sein 
War letzten Sa übrigens sehr geil, wir sahen aus wie die Wildschweine in der Waldau und konnten uns gut aufs Rennen vorbereiten, war nur schade das man aufgrund der nässe die NS nicht fahren konnte.

Euch jedoch viel spass beim Ride durchs 7-Geb.


----------



## JoKo1988 (20. Mai 2007)

und wer is den jetzt beim rennen mitgefahren und auf welchen platz?


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Mai 2007)

So, wieder zurück aus W-berg
Ich musste leider nach dem 2. Trainigslauf wegen technischem und Körperlichem Defekt (Mutter der Schraubachse vom HR verloren und linker Zeigefinger beim Sturz am Steinfeld)  meine Rennambizionen für das WE Ad Acta legen 

Chichi war nach dem Seeding Run 16. und hats im Finallauf auf den 30. Platz gebracht, bei einem Starterfeld in seiner Klasse von rund 150 auf jeden Fall Klasse


----------



## schoolbusjunky (22. Mai 2007)

ja supi chichi das hab ich ja garnet mit bekommen

hej zwiebel, das mit der gabel müssten wir etwas früher machen da ich am freitag wieder nach siegen fahre u da ne woche oder so bin 
das wäre klasse 

gutte besserung für dein finger


----------



## chichi (22. Mai 2007)

danke danke für die blumen...


----------



## darkhenry1 (22. Mai 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Chichi war nach dem Seeding Run 16. und hats im Finallauf auf den 30. Platz gebracht, bei einem Starterfeld in seiner Klasse von rund 150 auf jeden Fall Klasse



Sehr schön 

Werde heude ma wieder ne runde im 7Geb. drehn wer will mit...wollte so gegen halb 5 los
Greatz


----------



## shog87 (22. Mai 2007)

Jo auch Restespeckt  von mir  

Irgendjmd ne Runde am langen WE drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (22. Mai 2007)

http://www.nissan.de/home/microsite/quc/fullscreen/index.html?ln=/de_DE

Nicht zu vergessen....sollte man sich mal antun am kommenden Fr/Sa in Kölle


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Mai 2007)

Jep, werden sehr wahrscheinlich am Sa nen Familienausflug nach Kölle Starten 
Werden wohl so gegen 13:00Uhr vom BH in SU starten


----------



## Condor (23. Mai 2007)

Jo sauber, dann sieht man sich ja vllt. mal wieder.
Ich werd wohl relativ früh am Start sein.
Zwiebel, wie isset denn für Dich in WB gelaufen?
"Zwiebel" findet man ja leider komischerweise nicht im Ranking


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Mai 2007)

@Condor
habs auf der vorherigen Seite beschrieben, war kacke 

Wie schauts denn wieder mal mit nem Ride aus?
Dieses WE ist bei mir eher schlecht, da ja letztes WE die Familie was kurz kam , aber evtl. Montag abend so für 2h mal in die Grube

Nächstes WE wollt ich mit Dominic auch mal Grube und Umgebung abklappern


----------



## Condor (23. Mai 2007)

ui, das klingt ja nicht gut mit der Steckachse... ist Dir das Hinterrad beim fahren flöten gegangen?

Selbst fahren ist bei mir die nächste Zeit wohl nicht drinnen. Liege z.Z. seit Freitag im Bett (vorn Computer) dank einer "guten" Erkältung (Was auch immer ich wirklich habe....).
Außerdem steht mein Vp-Free zum Verkauf und für mein Hardtail fehlt mir noch ein erhöhter Konusring fürn Steuersatz. Aber den bekomm ich vllt bald 
Nächste Woche ist dann aber wieder Rock am Ring und darauf das Wochenende 24 stunden Rennen auch an der Nordschleife und und und...


----------



## shog87 (23. Mai 2007)

Moinsen, 
werde mich wohl am Montag vll auch mal in der Grube sehen lassen  

Ansonsten hab ich die ganze Woche frei  und werde wohl die ein oder andere Ausfahrt machen ;-)


----------



## JoKo1988 (23. Mai 2007)

da melde ich mich mal wieder zurück 

nach angabe meines händlers, sollte ich wieder mein whiplash zum wochenende haben.
werde also wahrscheinlich jeden tag fahren gehen nach der gezwungenen pause.

muss ja den rahmen wieder schrotten


----------



## Luckfroschi (23. Mai 2007)

hi. bin am montag auch dabei. wo sollen wir uns den treffen?


----------



## SCM (23. Mai 2007)

Es soll über Pfingsten wieder RICHTIG heftig regnen, bis in die nächste Woche rein. Morgen und Freitag ist wohl noch ok, danach Land unter.
Hat jemand Lust, morgen abend eine Runde zu drehen? Oder Freitag nach Boppard zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Mai 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, morgen abend eine Runde zu drehen? Oder Freitag nach Boppard zu fahren?



Du immer mit deinem Boppard, wird Zeit das du mal nach W-Berg kommst 
Aber Boppard ist ja auch ganz schön

Aber schon mal vorweg, bin ab 10. bis 23.Juni in Ferien, Chichi und ich haben dann schonmal geplant das darauffolgende WE (30. Juni) für einen Tag nach W-Berg zu fahren


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Mai 2007)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hi. bin am montag auch dabei. wo sollen wir uns den treffen?



Muss halt mal schauen, ob ich die Genehmigung bekomme 
Wenn dann so ab 17:00Uhr Grube (sofern das Wetter stimmt)


----------



## SCM (24. Mai 2007)

Nun ja, Boppard kostet mich hin und zurück 6 Euro und dauert gerade mal 58 Minuten von meiner Haustür. 
Ohne Auto, ohne Stau, ohne Streß, ohne früh aufstehen.

Und nehmt Montag nen fetten Regenschirm und Taucherbrillen mit!


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Mai 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> (sofern das Wetter stimmt)



, weil den Prognosen kann man eh nich trauen


----------



## JoKo1988 (24. Mai 2007)

also das mit der wettervorhersage is so ne sache..
einmal waren 70-80% regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt und an diesen tag gabs kein wölkchen
einmal nur 20% und da hats geschüttet wie aus eimern


----------



## shog87 (24. Mai 2007)

Ach so schnell läuft die Grube net voll und wenn doch, Fett schwimmt oben, also keen Problem für uns 



> Nun ja, Boppard kostet mich hin und zurück 6 Euro und dauert gerade mal 58 Minuten von meiner Haustür.
> Ohne Auto, ohne Stau, ohne Streß, ohne früh aufstehen.



Hast du ne Bahncard? und von wo fährsten los? Bonn Hbf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (25. Mai 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Aber schon mal vorweg, bin ab 10. bis 23.Juni in Ferien, Chichi und ich haben dann schonmal geplant das darauffolgende WE (30. Juni) für einen Tag nach W-Berg zu fahren



hab eben mal meine urlaubsplanung angeschaut, da bin ich noch in barcelona ist mir dann aufgefallen... 
aber so ne woche danach bin ich wieder da. also gucken wir dann einfach mal.

@zwiebel, hab endlich nen schaltauge gefunden!!! 

und noch was, seit heute ist nen neues mitglied in der 7geb truppe, mein kumpel hat sich heut nen santa cruz bullit zusammengebaut und das läuft echt erste sahne!
der wird sicher das nächste mal dabei sein, weil er ist genauso wie ich erstmal arbeitslos 

gruß


----------



## SCM (25. Mai 2007)

Semesterticket von Bonn Hbf. Dieses Semester mit dem dezenten aber dennoch unübersehbaren Aufdruck "Beurlaubt".
Bis zur Grenze NRW / RP kann ich kostenlos fahren, danach muss ich ein Nahverkehrsticket 2*3 Euro lösen, während mein Fahrrad umsonst mitkommen darf.
Und der Zug bringt mich auch schnell wieder vor meine Tür, da ich recht nah am Bahnhof wohne. 
Aber da ich dumm und faul bin, setze ich mich lieber in die Stinke-66 nach Königswinter und fahre dann mit dem Muffelbusfahrer zur Margaretenhöhe (ja, ich darf das bei 20-22 Kg Fahrrad und neuerdings einem 40er Kettenblatt...), was insgesamt mit Warten auch ne gute Stunde dauert...krank. Und es wird nicht weniger absurd, indem ich es hier niederschreibe...

Gut, die paar Fahrten mit dem Lift muss ich dann noch zahlen, aber das Geld würde ich normalerweise auch an Spritgeld hinlegen. Also: Ab jetzt fahre ich häufiger nach Boppard.

Die Runde im 7G heute war übrigens ganz gut. Kein Mensch, Ruhe nach dem Sturm - nur der lustige Baum, der auf der Abfahrt vom Lohrberg wegen des Unwetters nun nicht mehr im 80°-Winkel zum Trail steht, sondern etwas flacher (ich wusste doch, dass da was nicht stimmte), hat etwas unsanft mit meiner Schulter Kontakt aufgenommen. Also: Augen auf bei der Abfahrt, da kann man sich auch nicht drunter wegducken. Außer man ist 1,20m...

Achso: Was ist mit morgen am späten Nachmittag? Hat jemand Lust, zu fahren?


----------



## shog87 (25. Mai 2007)

Joko und ich wollten morgen ne Runde drehen!
Wann willsten fahren? Bei mir darf es auch ruhig späterer Nachmittag sein!!!


----------



## SCM (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,

morgen würde es bei mir auf jeden Fall später Nachmittag. Ich hatte heute auf der Runde so ein Quietschen an der Hinterradnabe, hab das Ding mal komplett zerlegt und bemerkt, dass das äußere Industrielager im Freilauf sich nur mit Gewalt und extrem holprig drehen lies -> Austausch fällig! Ausgepresst habe ich das Teil schon, muss nur morgen schnell zum Kentenich, ein neues kaufen und das Teil wieder einpressen. Oder weiß jemand, wo man in Bonn sonst noch Industrielager bekommt?
Ich würde mittags schnell im Forum bescheid sagen, wenn ich fertig bin!


----------



## chichi (26. Mai 2007)

so hab heute mitm kumpel sein neues santa cruz bullit eingeweiht! der ist jetzt auch mit von der partie... waren auch die normale 7geb tour, hätten uns vllt treffen können scm.
naja, war auf jeden fall sehr anstrengend weils so mega schwül war.
morgen geht nicht, könnte erst montag wieder.

achja, den baum haben wir dann auch bemerkt, als ich fast schon drin lag...


----------



## shog87 (26. Mai 2007)

so mir wäre so ab 4,5 recht, wie es bei euch aus?


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. Mai 2007)

denke an 4 oder so...
muss aber gleich noch was erledigen und danach tora in mein touren fully einbauen

komme leider nur mit meinen touren bike...


----------



## SCM (26. Mai 2007)

Hi,

bei mir geht nix, die Lagerheinis hatten alle nur bis 12 auf...die alten Lager presse ich jetzt nicht mehr rein.


----------



## shog87 (26. Mai 2007)

Jo, wir waren heut heizen, Strecken sind eigentlich im Top Zustand , nur weiter unten war es etwas matschig! 

Grube montag steht?


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Mai 2007)

Bei mir gibts mit Montag auch nix 

Werfe jedoch schonmal den nächsten Samstag für ne Runde Grube und Umgebung (HCM, Bombenkrater, Double line, etc) in die Runde, würd sagen so 14:30 inner Grube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Mai 2007)

So, werf jetzt mal unter Vorbehalt den Sonntag für ne Grubenrunde in die Runde, so ab 14:00-14:30
Macht wohl am ehesten Sinn, da es Freitag noch regnen soll


----------



## shog87 (30. Mai 2007)

Och, lass uns mal lieber schauen wie es Freitag aussieht, denn mittlerweile trocknet es so schnell, da kannste schneller fahren als du denkst  

Samstag wäre mir lieber, aber theoretisch ist Sonntag auch ok


----------



## shog87 (30. Mai 2007)

so war heut nachmittag für ne stunde in der grube und kurz hcm fahren und muss sagen, alles sehr trocken und fast top Zustand. Also wenn ihr doch am Samstag Lust haben solltet zu fahren und am Freitag nicht die Welt untergeht ;-) Bscheid sagen 
gruß


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Mai 2007)

Also, bei mir ist der Sonntag jetzt fest verbucht!
Sa ist Familyday


----------



## chichi (30. Mai 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Also, bei mir ist der Sonntag jetzt fest verbucht!
> Sa ist Familyday



jo bin sonntag auch dabei.
samstag wird zwar lang, aber wenn wir uns erst nachmittags treffen passt das schon. wann jetzt überhaupt?
wir quatschen nochmal, dass wir zusammen dahin fahren, ok zwiebel?


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. Mai 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> jo bin sonntag auch dabei.
> samstag wird zwar lang, aber wenn wir uns erst nachmittags treffen passt das schon. wann jetzt überhaupt?
> wir quatschen nochmal, dass wir zusammen dahin fahren, ok zwiebel?



Hoi, Dachte so 14:00 bei mir treffen , können es ja locker angehen und vorher nochwas schauffeln (wollt die Hip nochwas shapen und du kannst dabei den restalkohol ausschwitzen )
Schaltwerk und Trigger warten noch auf dich, wohingegen ich wohl mein Ersatz-HR montieren muss (hab die Mutter letzte Woche Mi bestellt und ist noch nix da

Ah ja, nächste Woche Do ist fest für ne 7_G-Runde verbucht, die letzte vor meinem Urlaub ;-)


----------



## shog87 (31. Mai 2007)

so, nach langem hin und her und unter dem Vorbehalt das meine Samstag Abend Planung gestrichen wird  hab ich am Sonntag Nachmittag Ausgang bekommen 

Wie werdet ihr denn anreisen, bin bei meiner Freundin in Siegburg Stallberg, also fast schon da, Grube treffen oder wie komm ihr dahin?
Gruß


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. Mai 2007)

shog87 schrieb:


> sWie werdet ihr denn anreisen, bin bei meiner Freundin in Siegburg Stallberg, also fast schon da, Grube treffen oder wie komm ihr dahin?
> Gruß



Fahren mit dem Auto bis Franzhäuschen, treffen uns am besten in der Grube


----------



## Luckfroschi (31. Mai 2007)

hi alle zusammen. bin am sonntag auch dabei samstag wäre schlecht gewesen bei mir weil ich da arbeiten muss. aber so wie es jetzt ausschaut ist es sehr gut. weil ich war schon ne weile nicht mehr biken. viel arbeiten bin ich momentan. ist mir auch egal wenns regnen sollte. werde dan da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (2. Juni 2007)

sodele,
nachdem ich mit 2 kumpels gestern nacht die idee hatte heute nach winterberg zu fahren, haben wir das auch gemacht. 
das wetter war astrein, sonnenschein und blauer himmel bei 20 grad  bis mir nach 3 stunden fahren mein schaltwerk abgerissen ist, weil sich das schaltauge in zwei geteilt hat. das schaltwerk hat dann natürlich noch nen paar speichen geschlitzt und ich hab nen schönes ei in die schöne spank felge bekommen... muss morgen mal schadensbericht klären...
deshalb konnte ich dann nur noch zuschauen wie die beiden den kompletten slopestyle gerockt haben und ihren spaß hatten...
naja, ich habs ja immer gesagt mit dem schaltauge, ne zwiebel

überleg mir noch, ob ich am sonntag nicht einfach mal als zuschauer mitkomme, würde dann zu dir kommen zwiebel und dann mit dir dahin fahren, also in einem auto... hab eben wieder nen schock bekommen als ich gesehen hab, dass der schöne omega 20 liter schluckt...

also soweit, aaah da fällt mir ein, ich komm wenn möglich morgen bei dir vorbei zwiebel um mir den stoff abzuholen, jetzt kann ich den echt gut gebrauchen^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Juni 2007)

Junge, Junge, entwickelst dich ja zu nem 2. Joko 
Klingel einfach mal durch bin so bis 14:30 Heut zu Hause

Und ja komm Morgen mit, kannste Pics machen 

Wer ist denn jetzt noch alles dabei?


----------



## Luckfroschi (2. Juni 2007)

also hab dem henning bescheid gesagt dem christian, danjo, daniel, alex und meiner einer.


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Juni 2007)

Beim Henning is wohl eher Essig, hab seine Karre bei DM rumstehen sehen oder ist se schon wieder fertig?


----------



## shog87 (2. Juni 2007)

bin passend in der Grube morgen


----------



## chichi (2. Juni 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, entwickelst dich ja zu nem 2. Joko



hehe, ja ich hoffe mir passieren nicht noch mehr solcher fahrfehler...


muss mal gucken, aber wenns nicht ekelwetter ist oder so, dann komm ich mit am sonntag. also nehmt kameras mit, ich kann die gut gebrauchen... also zum photographieren


offtopic, hab mich eben verliebt: http://www.vorb.org.nz/vorb-download-24456.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (3. Juni 2007)

wird nich mit Grube 
heute auf der Hausrunde derailler zermoshed 

dann wohl erst am don im 7G....


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Juni 2007)

bohhh ihr scheiss nachmacher 

ich bin zuständig, teile am arsch zu machen   


müsste jetzt aber endlich morgen meinen rahmen wiederhaben


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. Juni 2007)

So, Ansage für die 7-Geb.-Runde am Donnerstag:

Mit Bus von gewohnter Haltestelle Richtung M.Höhe um 16:29Uhr

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## shog87 (4. Juni 2007)

bin dann direkt an der mhöhe denke ich.


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Juni 2007)

hmmm also ich hoffe immernoch, dass ich dann morgen endlich meinen rahmen wiederhab....
heute kam nix....

wenn morgen immernoch nix da is, dann darf mir fusion erklären, wie es möglich is 5wochen zu benötigen um 6lager zu wechseln!


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. Juni 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> wenn morgen immernoch nix da is, dann darf mir fusion erklären, wie es möglich is 5wochen zu benötigen um 6lager zu wechseln!



Warum haste das eigentlich nich selber gemacht oder isses noch`n Garantiefall


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Juni 2007)

1. garantiefall
2. wat bringt das? 3lager innerhalb von 6monaten schrott.

bekomme ja jetzt andere lager


----------



## deerk (4. Juni 2007)

meine waren ja auch "mal wieder" im Ar*** montags hichgeschickt 
freitags wieder da ... also beim lager wechseln sind se schnell  

ride on
D.


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Juni 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHH
ich laufe gleich amok....

morgen werde ich die mal kurz sehr nett anrufen...


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2007)

Wenns kein Garantiefall wär würd ich zu den Lagerfuzzis nach Beuel fahren, gut, günstig und schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (5. Juni 2007)

ist aber garantiefall....

bei nächsten lagerschaden, kann fusion den drecksrahmen wiederhaben


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> ist aber garantiefall....
> 
> bei nächsten lagerschaden, kann fusion den drecksrahmen wiederhaben



Liegt dann aber wohl eher an der Qualität der Lager (oder des Fahrers ), als am Rahmen selber und die Lager (sogar qualitativ super Dinger) bekommste beim Lagerheini für ein paarEuroFuffzich


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. Juni 2007)

jaa ich weis, dass ich einen net gerade sauberen fahrstil habe und auch oft net gerade lande, aber kann das wirklich der grund sein für 3schrotte industrielager?


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. Juni 2007)

jetzt is es schon lange vorbei bei gut und böse 

mein händler hat fusion informiert, dass der hinterbau schief is und das haben die erst beim montieren der neuen lager gemerkt 
bei genaueren untersuchen wurde dann sogar noch ein riss festgestellt
resultat => neuer rahmen

aber mein rahmen wurde vertauscht und einen anderen typen geschickt 

morgen soll der rahmen wieder da sein und dann sofort losgeschickt werden 

am fr dürfte es ENDLICH da sein.

also wenn ich meinen rahmen wieder habe, dann gehe ich erstmal zur feier einen trinken


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2007)

So mal wieder on topic:



ZwiebelII schrieb:


> So, Ansage für die 7-Geb.-Runde am Donnerstag:
> 
> Mit Bus von gewohnter Haltestelle Richtung M.Höhe um 16:29Uhr
> 
> Wer ist dabei?


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2007)

Lager, Lager! Ich höre immer nur Lager! 

Tja, da wollte ich das quietschende Lager in meinem Ringle Freilauf wechseln:

Beide rausgepresst
zu Kentenich nach Beuel gefahren
Lager auf den Tisch gelegt und 4 neue gefordert (2 als Ersatz, die Nabe wird wohl noch was länger laufen)

-> Das macht mit Rabatt (? Hä, wie Rabatt)...93,27 .

Tja. Hab dann die gleichen Lager vom gleichen Hersteller im Internet für 25  (2 Stück) inklusive Versand bestellt. Sollten die morgen ankommen, bin ich Donnerstag dabei!


----------



## shog87 (5. Juni 2007)

Um mal hier die Neverendinglager-Story fortzusetzen:
Meins steht beim reuber mit defektem Hinterbaulager  
d.h. Donnerstag fall ich wohl auch aus 
Freundlich Lager Grüße aus Münster


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2007)

Yei omei, ws is denn hier los??
He SCM schön mal wieder von dir zu höhren, dachte schon du wärst nach Boppard gezogen


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2007)

Ach ja, hier noch mal zwei kleine Zwischenstops für den Augusttrip 

Gurten
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2025592781

Crans Montana und ein bischen Bellwald
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoID=2025600065


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (6. Juni 2007)

bin do warscheinlich auch dabei. gurten man mag auch mit buuh heul snief


----------



## SCM (6. Juni 2007)

Gnarf und Grummel.

Die Lager sind da. Allerdings hatte ich auch 2 Gustav M Adapter bestellt für 190/210er Scheiben und habe jetzt alles schon umgebaut. Die Adapter sind natürlich noch nicht hier...

Mal gucken, ob ich morgen Lust habe, die Scheiben nochmal abzuschrauben. Wenn ja, bin ich um 16:29 am Bus!


----------



## Luckfroschi (7. Juni 2007)

hi ho schade muss absagen. hab gerad beim nachzentrieren gesehen das ich schon einen 2ten riss in der felge hab. das ist defenitiv einer zuviel. also muss mich erstmal nach nem neuen laufrad umschauen da die nabe auch ziemlich kaput ist.


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Juni 2007)

Leute Ein Wunder Is Geschehen, MEIN RAHMEN IS NACH FAST 6WOCHEN VON FUSION WIEDER ZURÜCKGEKEHRT   

der wird heute von dem fachpersonal in dirt metals zusammengebaut und mir dann "fertig" übergeben   


also wann biken?


----------



## Henki85 (13. Juni 2007)

He Joko, welchen Rahmen willst du den dann zerstören?
Würde gegen mein Fully tauschen.


----------



## Condor (13. Juni 2007)

....  ...... joko..... du bist ne pappnase echt! ..........  ....... 
whiplash zig mal schrott, totem schrott, hier schrott, da schrott.........
fahrtechnik schrott?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (13. Juni 2007)

Condor schrieb:


> ....  ...... joko..... du bist ne pappnase echt! ..........  .......
> whiplash zig mal schrott, totem schrott, hier schrott, da schrott.........
> fahrtechnik schrott?



HDF


----------



## Luckfroschi (14. Juni 2007)

hi joko. welchen rahmen magste den haben?


----------



## SCM (15. Juni 2007)

So,

ich falle noch mindestens drei Wochen aus. Nachdem ich am Samstag den Rest der Tour nicht mehr mitfahren konnte und meine Hand nicht wirklich besser wurde, habe ich gestern abend mal den Arzt aufgesucht. Heute morgen noch ein CT zur Kontrolle und siehe da: 

Seit guten zwei Wochen laufe ich mit Basisfrakturen der Mittelhandknochen 3 und 4 rum. Hurra. 

Gut, dass ich damit noch biken war.


----------



## JoKo1988 (15. Juni 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich falle noch mindestens drei Wochen aus. Nachdem ich am Samstag den Rest der Tour nicht mehr mitfahren konnte und meine Hand nicht wirklich besser wurde, habe ich gestern abend mal den Arzt aufgesucht. Heute morgen noch ein CT zur Kontrolle und siehe da:
> 
> ...




tja ich falle auch für 2-3wochen aus aber aus anderen gründen s.o.


----------



## Condor (15. Juni 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich falle noch mindestens drei Wochen aus. Nachdem ich am Samstag den Rest der Tour nicht mehr mitfahren konnte und meine Hand nicht wirklich besser wurde, habe ich gestern abend mal den Arzt aufgesucht. Heute morgen noch ein CT zur Kontrolle und siehe da:
> 
> ...



eieiei.. das klingt ja übel. Gute Besserung!
und.... demnächst einfach wieder auf Drink&Drive umsteigen, Drink&Walk ist einfach zu gefährlich!


----------



## shog87 (19. Juni 2007)

So Jungs, hab ab Freitag Ferien, ich hoffe mal ihr lebt noch und der ein oder andere hat Zeit zu radln ;-)


----------



## JoKo1988 (19. Juni 2007)

trails fahren komme ich, aber keine drops oder sprünge, da mein cc fully das net aushält


----------



## chichi (19. Juni 2007)

uiuiui das hört sich aber garnet gut an... ich leide mit dir martin! 
hab lang nichts mehr von dir gehört, meld mich mal bei dir wenn ich zurück aus barcelona, montpellier, lyon, strasbourg, usw. bin  also dann gute besserung!
wie siehts eigentlich aus mit schweiz trip bei dir?


----------



## SCM (19. Juni 2007)

Hi,

alles halb so schlimm, der Plastikgips ist nicht wirklich störend und ich sitze momentan eh nur am Schreibtisch.

Schweiz sieht schlecht aus, weil ich IMMER noch keinen Prüfungstermin habe und es auf jeden Fall August wird...


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. Juni 2007)

hi ho wer mag ne runde biken gehen heut im steinbruch oder so. wollt so gegen 15.00 uhr mal da ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Juni 2007)

Ho, Hoi
bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück

@SCM
das is ja mal richtig kacke, dafür haste dich aber wacker geschlagen
don`t drink ans walk stairs ;-), gute Besserung, hast dann ja jetzt erstmal Zeit dich nach ner Gabel umzuschauen.

Wollt wenns Wetter passt am So nach W-Berg, wer Lust?


----------



## shog87 (25. Juni 2007)

Jo Lust vorhanden, weiss aber noch nicht ob ich ein Autochen hab und deswegen wäre es von Vorteil wenn mich jmd mitnehmen könnte ;-)
Sonst unter der Woche abends mal fahren?


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. Juni 2007)

hi zwiebel^^

also von mir gibs im moment nix neues....

aber morgen bzw spätestens am mi soll meine totem wieder da sein.

winterberg bin ich dabei, wenn 1) jemand mich mitnimmt und 2) ich ein fahrendes bike habe^^



micha, lebt noch meine singletrack felge?^^


----------



## SCM (26. Juni 2007)

Hiho,

Winterberg ist mit der Hand schlecht, der Gips kommt erst Montag runter und das könnte noch etwas instabil sein... 

Darüber hinaus habe ich endlich einen Prüfungstermin:

14.8.!! Bis dahin sitze ich Montag - Samstag von 8 - mindestens 18 Uhr in der Bibliothek. Das macht Spaß!  

Sonntags ist aber Radfahren angesagt! Mit meiner neuen Boxxer


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Juni 2007)

Wiso jetzt Boxxer und doch keine 888??


----------



## SCM (26. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich mochte die 2006er bzw. 2007er Boxxer eigentlich immer, wollte aber ne 888 RC wegen Preis/Haltbarkeit. Da in letzter zeit zwar ne Menge 888 RC hier angeboten wurden, die allerdings entweder zerkratzt oder mit zu kurzem Gabelschaft waren, habe ich bei einem ziemlich guten Boxxer-Angebot (Rechnung/integrierter Vorbau/Gustav M Adapter) zugeschlagen.


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Juni 2007)

okay meine totem is da^^

werde gleich mal das bike im steinbruch testen


----------



## chichi (2. Juli 2007)

das hört sich ja alles sehr interessant an, wollt nur mal wieder hallo sagen...
winterberg? was hat denn das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Luckfroschi (2. Juli 2007)

ja chichi da waren wir gestern. nächste mal muste mitkommen und mir das road gap vorspringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (4. Juli 2007)

hi wer hat lust am sonntag ne rund biken zu gehen?


----------



## JoKo1988 (10. Juli 2007)

so leute, falle wieder aus , aber mit viel glück bin ich doch dieses wochenende wieder am start


----------



## Luckfroschi (13. Juli 2007)

hi wollt mal wieder fragen wer lust hat  am sonntag so gegen 13.30 uhr in der grube in siegburg ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## shog87 (14. Juli 2007)

Im Uuuuuuurlaaaaub ;-)
Hoffe das Vid ist was geworden


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. Juli 2007)

so hab meine totem wieder 
top von sport import! 12tage und ich hatte sie wieder, hab aber selber geschickt

wurde wieder die druckstufe getauscht....

wann biken?^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Juli 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> wann biken?^^



übernächste Woche in der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (25. Juli 2007)

und in frankreich


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. Juli 2007)

Bohhhh Ich Bekomme Einen Anfall, Ihr Säcke.....


----------



## Luckfroschi (27. Juli 2007)

buuu heul snief nächste mal bn ich auch dabei.


----------



## Redking (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wer will bei Ride The Hill 2007 mitmachen. Einfach drauf klicken!

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wer will bei Ride The Hill 2007 mitmachen. Einfach drauf klicken!
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus




schön spam posten ohne mal zu lesen.... 

Ride The Hill ist: Fourcross, crosscountry & crossgolf


und soweit ich weis, hat keiner von uns hier ein 4cross bzw cc bike


falsch verbunden denke ich mal!!!!


----------



## Redking (27. Juli 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> schön spam posten ohne mal zu lesen....
> 
> Ride The Hill ist: Fourcross, crosscountry & crossgolf
> 
> ...



Ja ne ist klar aber erst mal die Klappe aufreissen! 
Hast du dein anderes Rad verkauft. 

Hast du schonmal vor dem Tippen ein wichtiges Teil benutzt! 

Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar aber erst mal die Klappe aufreissen!
> Hast du dein anderes Rad verkauft.
> 
> Hast du schonmal vor dem Tippen ein wichtiges Teil benutzt!
> ...



Hast du schonmal vor dem Tippen ein wichtiges Teil benutzt?


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Juli 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> schön spam posten ohne mal zu lesen....
> 
> Ride The Hill ist: Fourcross, crosscountry & crossgolf
> und soweit ich weis, hat keiner von uns hier ein 4cross bzw cc bike
> falsch verbunden denke ich mal!!!!



Junge Junge, du musst auch immer deinen Senf dazugeben.
Kann doch durchaus sein das jemand interessiert ist (auch wenn ich dieses Crossgolf-geschisse ziemlich lächerlich find).
Lern ersmal Radfahren, bevor du hier sinnlos rumstänkerst
(würd mir schon zu denken geben wenn jemand mit nem CC-hardtail auf`m WB-DH schneller is als du mit`m dicken Whiplash- Moped )


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Juli 2007)

tja mir egal wie jemand fährt 

hätte ich hier richtig rumgestänkert, dann würde es sich anders anhören


soll keine ausrede sein, aber beim 1.mal in winterberg war schon die druckstufe bei meiner totem hinüber....


----------



## chichi (27. Juli 2007)

ich zum beispiel bin stark interessiert am crossgolf... hätte keiner gedacht!
auch der zwiebel nicht
also freu ich mich über den eintrag. und wenn das nächste mal so nen eintrag ausbleibt, weil irgendwelche stänkersäcke wieder rumnörgeln mussten, dann ärgere ich mich...
also einfach mal cool bleiben, weil es gibt immer jmd den das interessieren könnte!

und das mit der druckstufe ist ja wohl lächerlich... fährste besser nächstes mal mit starrgabel, da geht die auch nicht kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Juli 2007)

ehm der 3.tag winterberg war ein tag mit starrgabel.... die totem hat überhaupt net mehr gefedert...

und wie ich bis jetzt das gefühl habe, is die nach dem besuch bei si sehr hart....


----------



## darkhenry1 (28. Juli 2007)

Hey Rheinlaender

Schoene Gruesse aus dem Bike Mekka Whistler   
Ist einfach ma pervers geil hier und diese Woche ist Crankworx und leider was voller am Lift, aber dafuer kann man dann auch 20min runter fahren  .
Viel spass noch bis die Tage Greatz


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Juli 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> tja mir egal wie jemand fährt



Mir Grundsätzlich auch, dann sollte man aber nicht blöd rumlabern und alles auf technische Defekte zurückführen.
Hab ja persönlich nichts gegen dich, aber dein gelaber geht manchmal schon suf den Sack

Wollt dich jetzt nich denunzieren, also ride on!

@dark...
sauhund


----------



## Deleted 59760 (28. Juli 2007)

wtF ??  oO


----------



## shog87 (30. Juli 2007)

wie sich hier alle wieder lieb haben  

finde es allerdings sehr schön zu wissen das es in der näheren Umgebung auch mal ein kleines Event gibt!

bin btw wieder da aus dem sonnigen Griechenland und sagt mir bitte jetzt nicht, dass es ist die ganze Zeit so super Wetter war....

wann mal fahren?


----------



## JoKo1988 (30. Juli 2007)

fahre am fr entweder 7gebirge oder grube


----------



## Luckfroschi (30. Juli 2007)

bei mir geht wohl nur am sontag was mit biken wenns wetter passt. muß leider arbeiten.oder nach der arbeit jenachdem wan ich zu haus bin. ist aber meistens so zwischen 19 und 20 uhr


----------



## patrese (31. Juli 2007)

hallo jungs,
einige von euch kenne mich von winterberg.
wir sind uns dort letzlich begegnet und sind ein wenig gemeinsam die dh-strecke gefahren.... ich hoffe ihr erinnert euch, zur unterstützung (goldenes ironhorse).

Schön das ihr bereits von dem Event wind bekommen habt.
diesen event veranstalte ich zusammen mit einer sehr bekannten Reifenmarke.
sinn und zweck dieses events ist es, dieser umgebung künftig etwas bieten zu können... und da spielt es keine rolle mit welchem bike mann/frau dort fährt. (übrigens, deine fushion schleuder ist ein freerider und fährst die dh-strecke damit runter, also nicht das richtige bike geht nicht)
ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig für den event begeistern und noch zur info...
ihr werdet dort den ein oder anderen hochkarätigen 4crosser antreffen...

jungs, unterstützt den gedanken, damit wir für die zukunft auf ein interessantes gelände mit einer vielfalt von strecken zurückgreifen können.

viel spass und bis zum 18.08.2007 und fragt den klaus, das gelände ist nett und die damalige strecke ebenfalls.


----------



## patrese (31. Juli 2007)

heir noch der aktuelle link:
www.trihill.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (31. Juli 2007)

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, denn alles was unseren Sport in positiver Weise fördert und meiner Meinung trifft dies auf ein solches Event zu, kann man doch nur begrüßen und sich darüber freuen das es auch Menschen gibt die sich engagieren und den Sport vorran bringen! 

Ja lucki, schreib mir doch einfach mal deine hnr via pm


----------



## shog87 (4. August 2007)

morgen Grube?


----------



## Deleted 59760 (4. August 2007)

wie gesagt Pat. ich würde ja gerne dort hin kommen und auch mit machen auch wenn ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe bzw. keine Chance habe ! Aber leider habe ich ausgerechnet an diesem Tag schon was vor und kein Auto! Gruss Daniel


----------



## Luckfroschi (5. August 2007)

jup shog bin dabei. um 13.00 ohr


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (7. August 2007)

Hallo,
Habt Ihr nicht Lust am 18.8. in Lindlar zu starten. Die suchen dringend noch Teams. Infos unter www.trihill.de
Gruß
Gisela


----------



## Deleted 59760 (9. August 2007)

lust ja, 
gibt nur ein paar probleme.
Kein Auto,
keine Ahnung wegen Übernachtung usw,
Noch nie ein Rennen gefahren,
Geld hmm vlt,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (14. August 2007)

demnächst mal wieder fahren?


----------



## Luckfroschi (15. August 2007)

hi shog wie wäre es mit sonntag? hab versucht dich letztes we zu erreichen auf deinem telefon aber irgendwie vergebens.


----------



## patrese (16. August 2007)

hallo jungs,
so am we ist es soweit, der 4cross kann starten
derzeit haben wir über 70 anmeldungen und können euch ein hammer starterfeld versprechen.
unter anderem wird joost wichmann (aktueller und 2-facher Europameister), sowie daniel Auerswald (mtb-rider) und viele weitere hochkarätige fahrer an den start gehen.
ihr werdet einen spannenden event erwarten dürfen...

bis samstag


----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2007)

Hallo, wie ich lese wird hier mehr über den 4X geschreiben !

aber du scheinst bei der Veranstalltung eine Rolle zu spielen - was ja auch sein muß !

würd gern kommen -zum CC Race (4 Stunden) - wie sieht da das Starterfeld aus ?? und wenn ich allein komme gäbe es eine Möglichkeit des Zusammenschluß zum Team - vor Ort (Ummmeldung, Nachmeldung) 
denn mein Team ist erkältet-surfen-und zieht um !


----------



## shog87 (16. August 2007)

Ja Sonntag würde bei mir auch passen. Weiss aber nicht wie schnell am Samstag abend die Schlagzahl ist ;-)  
Morgen vll am späten Nachmittag/Abend Lust ne Runde?


----------



## Luckfroschi (16. August 2007)

hmm am abend viellecht. kommt aber sehr drauf an wan ich zu haus bin. da die baustelle am montag fertig sein muss bin ich bestimmt nicht vor 19.00 uhr wieder zu haus.


----------



## JoKo1988 (17. August 2007)

also ich muss heute um 19uhr zu hause sein.
würde dann so um 15uhr fahren.

shog wenn du mitkommst, dann ruf mich an


----------



## shog87 (17. August 2007)

denke auch das ich so um 15 uhr ne Runde drehe, denke über Grube und hcm


----------



## JoKo1988 (17. August 2007)

sry sry sry

kam was dazwischen....

kann erst um 17uhr starten, aber dafür ist open end


----------



## shog87 (17. August 2007)

ja wie gesagt werde mich so zwischen 4,5,6 an den üblichen Orten rumtreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (19. August 2007)

aaalso... würde jetzt mal nen gruppentermin festlegen! 1. september in winterberg... wenn alle kommen die eingeladen sind wird das ne ziemlich große und coole truppe!

kommt zahlreich!


und noch was, falls jmd interesse hat am we jetzt in rittershausen den ixs cup mitzufahren dann einfach mal melden, weil ich werde mitfahren und hätte nichts gegen begleitung.


----------



## Luckfroschi (19. August 2007)

hiii. ääähm wer ist den alles eingeladen?


----------



## chichi (19. August 2007)

och so alle möglichen leutchens, also alles skater die mal bock haben nen bissl das radel zu schwingen, alles coole leute. auch bekannte vom scm und zwiebel.
also wie siehts aus? du bist natürlich auch eingeladen


----------



## Luckfroschi (19. August 2007)

ja komme gern mit. wie kommen wir den dan da hin?


----------



## chichi (19. August 2007)

keine ahnung... also ich komm da aufm rückweg von na kleinen biketour mit nem kumpel vorbei. fahren vorher nach ilmenau, tabarz und willingen... vllt hat ja sonst noch jmd nen auto hier...


----------



## Luckfroschi (19. August 2007)

wie schauts den mit dem zwiebel vielleicht kann er mich ja mitnehmen


----------



## patrese (20. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hallo, wie ich lese wird hier mehr über den 4X geschreiben !
> 
> aber du scheinst bei der Veranstalltung eine Rolle zu spielen - was ja auch sein muß !
> 
> ...



sorry, das ich jetzt erst schreibe...
hatte am freitag leider einen crash und konnte auch nicht das forum besuchen...
ich denke mal, ich kann mir die antwort sparen
sorry, beim nächsten mal machs ichs besser...

patrick


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. August 2007)

So 01.09.07 W-Berg ist von der Family genehmigt worden ;-)
yep Micha, gib mir ne Zusage und du bist an Bord

@Patrese
konnte es leider nicht einrichten vorbeizuschauen, gibts irgendwo ein review vom Event?


----------



## Luckfroschi (21. August 2007)

jup zusagen ich komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59760 (23. August 2007)

kannst mir danken :d @ Froschi


----------



## Luckfroschi (23. August 2007)

.9.9


----------



## Luckfroschi (23. August 2007)




----------



## Luckfroschi (26. August 2007)

bin gleich was fahren an den üblichen stellen. henning und alex werden auch mitkommen.


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. August 2007)

@zwiebel. wan wie wo treffen wir uns am samstag?


----------



## chichi (29. August 2007)

hey luckfroschi, der roadgap wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (31. August 2007)

muuuha ja da hab ich schon bock drauf aber ein bisschen schiss hab ich schon noch vor dem ding


----------



## patrese (5. September 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> So 01.09.07 W-Berg ist von der Family genehmigt worden ;-)
> yep Micha, gib mir ne Zusage und du bist an Bord
> 
> @Patrese
> konnte es leider nicht einrichten vorbeizuschauen, gibts irgendwo ein review vom Event?



schade, war eigentlich ein cooler event, europameister, deutschermeister, australier etc waren am start. fette aktion...
ich hab mich leider am freitag davor zerlegt und musste im krankenhaus genäht werden.
die haben mir tatsächlich nen gips und ne drenage verpasst:-(
mitfahren war da leider nicht, aber jetzt bin ich wieder fit und muss umbedingt wieder radeln.
**** wetter, macht einem ständig die planung im arsch. würd gern nochmal nach willingen oder/und winterberg...

vg patrick


----------



## patrese (5. September 2007)

ich doof, dat wichtigste... www.trihill.de unter galerie


----------



## Luckfroschi (12. September 2007)

hi leutz sagt mal sind hier alle eingeschlafen oder was muss ich sehen. also ich sehe das so überhaupt nix abgeht. war schon am we alleine fahren. wo wie sind sie den alle hin. ja jetzt kommt wieder ja aber ich muss ja arbeiten ja das muss ich auch. so wollt dieses we ne runde fahren gehen. sonntag hat ich ins auge gefasst. hät bock auf ne runde im siebengebirge aber das ist sonntags immer so ne sache. oder wie wäre es mit nem boppard trip. oder so die ecke windeck-altenkirchen. mal was neues sehen.


----------



## shog87 (12. September 2007)

generell dafür, sonntag aber leider nicht da! freitag werde ich wohl was fahren...sonst das nächste we


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. September 2007)

servus
bin ab fr wieder mal am biken

fr wollte ich in den steinbruch, noch jemand interesse?


----------



## shog87 (19. September 2007)

falle erst mal aus, in wb vorderrad zerschossen. -.-


----------



## chichi (19. September 2007)

howdy, zieh in 2 wochen nach würzburg... werde deshalb nicht mehr so oft zum radeln kommen.
vorher gehts aber nochmal nach garmisch den letzten ixs und dann weiter nen paar tage nach leogang 
wollts nur so mal erzählen


----------



## Luckfroschi (19. September 2007)

he du sack was machste den da? brauch doch noch einen fürs gap in wb.falls wir uns net mehr sehen sollten wüsch ich dir schon mal alles gute and have fun


----------



## JoKo1988 (20. September 2007)

bin zu 99% wieder das ganze wochenende am biken, also wer sich mir anschließen möchte, kann mich ja anschreiben oder sich hier melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (21. September 2007)

hey.  wir hätten bock .  sind  ca. 6 mann  (5 mann garantiert  ) 

kommen aus brühl bei köln und hätten bock mal en bischen mitzuschaufeln  und zu fahren (collheitsfaktor 10+ ausschalt .  wir werden uns auch benehmen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. September 2007)

hallo zusammen....
ich bin morgen mit nem Freund am finkenberg in bonn/beuel...wer das kennt und zeit hat kann kommen...bauen im mom nen kleinen DH und freuen uns über jede hilfe...wir sind so ab 14 Uhr da

Gruß


----------



## chichi (22. September 2007)

hab noch fertig gebaute northshore elemente abzugeben... falls jmd interesse hat...


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. September 2007)

Hee, hab  neulich im General Anzeiger gelesen das Rettungskräfte nen biker von der Löwenburg auflesen mussten, Joko warst du das?


----------



## chichi (26. September 2007)

haha


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. September 2007)

wat denkst du, ich schaffe es da hoch ohne irgendwas an meinen rad kaputt zu machen? 

muss jetzt passieren bis mein neues schaltwerk ankommt


----------



## Condor (26. September 2007)

hahahahahaha.... da guck ich seit monaten wieder in den thread und das erste was ich lese ist, dass der joko wieder was kaputt hat ... herrlich


----------



## Luckfroschi (27. September 2007)

lol


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. Oktober 2007)

ich sollte man produkttester werden.  
wenn ich wat net kaputt bekomme, dann ist es serienreif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (2. Oktober 2007)

apropos kaputt... hab mir am wochenende in garmisch den rahmen gebrochen am oberrohr. ziemlich kacke. aber jetzt steht nem glory dh nichts mehr im wege


----------



## LoneStar (4. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Hier fahren doch viele in der Kaldauer Grube, wollte morgen vielleicht mit dem Freund mal dahin und uns das anschauen, wie es da so is.

Also meine Frage, ist da morgen zufällig wer?

cheers

Maxi


----------



## LoneStar (4. Oktober 2007)

sorry, für den doppelpost


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Oktober 2007)

naja grube fahren wir im moment nicht mehr so oft.
ist aber guter platz zum üben


----------



## LoneStar (4. Oktober 2007)

tach joko!

üben klar will ich üben, aber das hört eher so an, als ob es in der grube nicht wirklich viel gibt, wo man springen und dropen kann.

komme aus rösrath, hier haben wir diesen sommer uns ne kleinen freeridetrail gebaut, aber leider ist der zu kurz gewurden,nach 2 drops und 2 sprüngen ist alles schon wieder vorbei und weiter verlängern geht net.

dachte die grube würde mehr potenzial bieten.


----------



## chichi (6. Oktober 2007)

also nochmal! die ns elemente liegen bei mir im garten und warten dadrauf abgeholt zu werden! wer interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (7. Oktober 2007)

ich hab gehört der christoph will die in seiner bude in aachen bunkern... stell die den doch dort einfach vor die tür...


----------



## Luckfroschi (7. Oktober 2007)

hi lonestar sind heute bestimmt auch mal in der grube


----------



## Luckfroschi (21. Oktober 2007)

bin morgen nachmittag ne runde mitm raddeln drahen wenn wer mit kommen mag sag bescheid


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. Oktober 2007)

he zwiebel sag mal wan biste den mal wieder mit dabei? hat sich was getan hier


----------



## Deleted 59760 (29. Oktober 2007)

wenns wetter hält sieht man froschi und mich im Wald heute ! *hoffnung* *gebet nach oben schickt*


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2007)

hi @ all...

ich und ein freund haben in lezter zeit mal was am Finkenberg gebaut und es wurde bis jetzt noch nichts kaputt gemacht...

Wir hatten uns überlegt dort ne DH/Freeride Strecke zu bauen, bis jetzt stehen:

Anfangsdrop, Northshore Jump, Kurvencombo, baumdurchfahrt, corner drop, mehrere Jumps über Baumstämme, nen 6m Gap + ne hip landung an dem gap.

Des weiteren geplant sind:

Steinfeld, Wallride, Log-Drop, nen Roadgap und noch weitere abzweigungen des Haupttrails...

Nur das Problem ist zu Zweit braucht man immer ewig um das alles zu bauen und so weiter...desweiteren können wir immer nur diese kleinen Armee Spaten mitbringen, was die Sache noch weiter erschwert...

Dabei dachten wir, da es das thema hier ja schon öfters gab, mit nen paar Leuten zusammen da mal wieder was ordentliches aufzubauen und auch schön zu fahren.

Da ja dieser Donnerstag frei ist , dachten wir, dass man sich ja am Finkenberg zum Bauen und Fahren treffen könnte. Außerdem könnte man ja dann direkt noch eine Folge Session am Sa oder So machen...

Also wer Lust, Zeit und ne Schaufel hat, der sagt einfach per pn oder hier im Thread bescheid und dann können wir uns ja treffen...  

Hoffen wir das Bestte und auf viele Leute!

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## chichi (29. Oktober 2007)

wo habt ihr denn den 6m gap? hab eure strecke mal gesehen... und mit deinem kumpel gequatscht der mitm hardtail unterwegs war.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2007)

wann warst du da ist die Frage...das gibts noch nicht so lange...das ist ganz unten...und wie habt ihr die gefunden?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2007)

aso...ich hab in deinem Album so nen schicken Nadelwald gesehen...würd mich mal interessieren wo der ist  ?

kannst auch per pn antworten...


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Oktober 2007)

ja hätte schon bock am donnerstag vorbei zu kommen. muss nur mal mit den anderen sprechen weil wir auch am donnerstag bei uns unterwgs sein wollten. frage mal nach ob man das verschieben kann und dan vielleicht mal zum finkenberg kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2007)

bist du mitm joKo zusammen unterwegs ? der meinte er kommt am do vorbei mit nem Kumpel


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Oktober 2007)

jup.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2007)

haben jetzt gesagt ihr komt am do und wir am we zu euch


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Oktober 2007)

hat er mir gerad per icq erzählt. macht bestimmt laune.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2007)

hoffe mal das unser, noch recht kleiner, trail euch gefällt...aber mit dem roadgap oder wie das heißt, wirds direkt bissl geiler


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Oktober 2007)

jo bestimmt. cu later


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Oktober 2007)

Was läuft denn da am Finkenberg ist ca. 5min mim Rad von mir weg (wenn ich denn wieder eins hab ;-) )
Bilder!!

Ja, ja Micha, wird demnächst wieder mehr geradelt, letzte mal warhalt Winterberg anfang Oktober mit Helly und Andre.


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Oktober 2007)

Was läuft denn da am Finkenberg ist ca. 5min mim Rad von mir weg (wenn ich denn wieder eins hab ;-) )
Bilder!!

Ja, ja Micha, wird demnächst wieder mehr geradelt, letzte mal warhalt Winterberg anfang Oktober mit Helly und Andre.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. Oktober 2007)

ich lade grad mal 3-4 pics von streckenteilen hoch....kommt einfach mal alle vorbei...dann können wir das was geplant ist ja alles bauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (30. Oktober 2007)

wie war es den in winterberg anfang oktober? hät nochmal bock auf eine boppard abschluss session


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Oktober 2007)

winterberg war geil...zwar am anfang noch recht schlammig, wurde aber zu Tag 3 hin immer besser...haben bissl DH trainiert...fahr mittlerweile: 2:04:07.  

Nach boppard wäre cool...nur wie kommt man dahin und bis wann hat der park offen?


----------



## JoKo1988 (31. Oktober 2007)

könnt alles vergessen. 
boppardlift macht ab 1.11. zu und winterberg macht am montag dicht.....


also für alle nochmal, treff ist um 10:15 bei huma an der bahnstation MARKT in st. augustin. danach fahren wir mit den rädern nach finkenberg


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. November 2007)

Packt mal ein paar Bilder von eurer Session heut rein!
Bin ab nächste Woche auch ab und an wieder mit dabei.

Nur schonmal vorab zum neuen Bike:
Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. November 2007)

so. wie fast immer gibs die bilder bei mir^^

am samstag wollen wir an unserer "gina" wat machen, also jeder ist eingeladen, wer spaten hat


----------



## MTBIKER NR1 (3. November 2007)

Wo fahrt ihr denn so in Bonn? gibt ja immoment eigentlich nichts besonderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (3. November 2007)

MTBIKER NR1 schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr denn so in Bonn? gibt ja immoment eigentlich nichts besonderes



was willste denn fahren?
gibt eigentlich schon nen paar nette sachen...


----------



## MTBIKER NR1 (4. November 2007)

Fahr Dirt aber gegen nette Singletrails hab ich ach nichts einzuwenden bin bis for kurzem entweder in Beul oder oben auf dem Venusberg gefahren ist aber jetzt fast alles zerstört.


----------



## chichi (4. November 2007)

jo mit dirt siehts schlecht aus... fahr doch was vernünftiges wie DH


----------



## darkhenry1 (4. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> jo mit dirt siehts schlecht aus... fahr doch was vernünftiges wie DH


----------



## Wheelsiderider (4. November 2007)

genau...DH ist das wahre MTBiken....


----------



## MTBIKER NR1 (5. November 2007)

Wenn ich ein Downhillbike hätte mitm Hardtail is dat nicht so toll und mit einer scheibenbremse schon garnicht.
Fahrt ihr wenn ihr Downhill fahrt im Siebengebirge???


----------



## chichi (5. November 2007)

ja also "local" spot ist siebengebirge... ansonsten gibts nen paar versteckte trails am oberkasseler steinbruch...


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. November 2007)

Hardtail reicht dicke!
Rock`n`Roll!


----------



## chichi (5. November 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hardtail reicht dicke!
> Rock`n`Roll!



hehe sehe ich auch so...  und mit halb so viel bremse biste doppelt so schnell 
welches wirds denn jetzt bei dir? hatte was von orange gehört?


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> hehe sehe ich auch so...  und mit halb so viel bremse biste doppelt so schnell
> welches wirds denn jetzt bei dir? hatte was von orange gehört?



Ein schönes Orange MS Isle mit Pike, etc. Details und Bilder folgen (sollte so am Mi bei mir eintreffen, Kampfgewicht von ca. 12,8kg 

Ist recht 4x orientiert aufgebaut , aber dank der Pike universell einsetzbar, werd in jedem Fall vorne auf zweifach umbauen um meine Oberschenkel mal wieder ein bischen zu pushen
Und dann kann man im Winter mal die neue Strecke in Essen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (5. November 2007)

OK, kanns mir nicht verkneifen 








So wird es bei mir eintreffen, werd allerdings erstmal die ganzen Sticker entfernen, danach Step by Step
Sattelstütze/ Sattel- Mein Flite + Carbon Stütze
Vorne 2-Fach
Shifter/ Schaltwerk- XTR
Vorbau Syntace Superforce
Kurbel- XTR

Sollte dann alles in allem gesamt auf 12,3 kg runterkommen

Ach ja, die Deemax kommen natürlich wieder drauf


----------



## Deleted 59760 (5. November 2007)

deemax auf nen harttail? dachte wolltest nur leichter dinge damit angehen oder hab ich mich da verlesen? gruss


----------



## darkhenry1 (5. November 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> OK, kanns mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Zwiebel,
Was haste momentan fürn LRS drauf aufm Orange?.....Hope Naben mit ex721?
Falls du die los werden willst wende dich bitte an mich....mein Lrs vom HT is kaputt ^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. November 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Hey Zwiebel,
> Was haste momentan fürn LRS drauf aufm Orange?.....Hope Naben mit ex721?
> Falls du die los werden willst wende dich bitte an mich....mein Lrs vom HT is kaputt ^^



Ne, ne
sind Mavic D521 mit NS Roller bzw. Coaster Naben und sollen mir als Ersatz LRS dienen.

Dann mal bis bald im 7-Geb


----------



## chichi (6. November 2007)

sehr sehr schön das orange, dann werde ich mein zukünftiges auch mal zum besten geben.





[/url][/IMG]

geändert wird noch: meine gustavs kommen dran und meine 888 rc2x von 06.
dann isses ende des jahres mein!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. November 2007)

arsch geil!

aber meine neue Gabel ist auch geil!



Shiver von ´03...^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> arsch geil!
> 
> aber meine neue Gabel ist auch geil!
> 
> ...



Ja Chichi, deins hab ich ja schon gesehen, sauber
Aber hast ja hier eigentlich nix mehr zu suchen ;-)

Bin nicht so der Shiver fan und find sie in nem Stinker etwas overdozed, wünsch dir aber viel Spass damit.

Wollte am WE mal mein Orange Testen und sehr gerne mal den Finkenberg unter die Lupe nehmen, jemand dabei (kann mir derzeit noch einrichten ob Sa oder So, also schlagt was vor)?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. November 2007)

ich war auf Anhieb in die Shiver verliebt  


Am WE bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht am Finkenberg, da ich mit JoKo an der Gina bauen werde 

Aber sonst sind wir recht oft da...


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. November 2007)

naja gina war eigentlich die runde mit den shores, aber man kann jetzt den ganzen spot gina nennen^^

wann kannst du und mo denn?

was willst du vorallem da noch bauen?
NICHT LUCKFROSCHS IDEE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (6. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön das orange, dann werde ich mein zukünftiges auch mal zum besten geben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  krasser scheiß
 
ganz nett ja


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Am WE bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht am Finkenberg, da ich mit JoKo an der Gina bauen werde



Wo isn das, bin ich dabei, Sa oder So?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. November 2007)

@ zwiebel:

musst JoKo fragen...ist sein Trail mit froschi zusammen...weiß niich ob ich das sagen darf...


Micha´s Idee ist *******...aber wir haben die Lage ja schon über ICQ erörtert...^^

Der Mo kommt wahrscheinlich nicht weils ihm zu weit weg ist und der auch geburtstag hat...


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. November 2007)

Wenn die mir das nicht verraten gibts Ärger 
hab bestimmt noch ein paar gute Ideen auf Lager 

Ach Ja Bike ist da, bitte bewerten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434671/limit/recent


----------



## chichi (6. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @ zwiebel:
> 
> musst JoKo fragen...ist sein Trail mit froschi zusammen...weiß niich ob ich das sagen darf...



pffff , was soll das denn heißen? hier wird alles brüderlich geteilt falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte...


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. November 2007)

naja hier wird NIX gesagt wo er ist, weil er endet an einer sehr bekannten stelle....
muss net sein, dass dann alle hinfahren und den trail kaputtheizen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (6. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> naja hier wird NIX gesagt wo er ist, weil er endet an einer sehr bekannten stelle....
> muss net sein, dass dann alle hinfahren und den trail kaputtheizen...



darum gings ja auch nicht... dass das HIER nicht gesagt wird ist ja klar!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. November 2007)

erst sagen alle man soll seine spots geheimhalten und dann soll man sie plötzlich doch offenbaren


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> erst sagen alle man soll seine spots geheimhalten und dann soll man sie plötzlich doch offenbaren



Es geht ja auch darum die Spots nicht HIER im Forum zu outen, aber wir (Chici, SCM, Joko und micha) kennen uns nicht erst seit Gestern, wenn du begreifst was ich damit sagen will


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. November 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch darum die Spots nicht HIER im Forum zu outen, aber wir (Chici, SCM, Joko und micha) kennen uns nicht erst seit Gestern, wenn du begreifst was ich damit sagen will




Gecheckt!


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. November 2007)

So, bin Samstag so um 13:00-13:30 beim Dirt Metals, können dann ja von da starten.
Wer kommt?

Ach ja, falls das Wetter allzu mieß sein sollte dreh ich wohl ne 7-Geb. Runde
dan wär ich so um die gleiche Zeit in K.-winter
@Joko
oder wie schauts mit den Streckenbedingungen da bei Regen aus?


----------



## JoKo1988 (8. November 2007)

ist halt schlammig, aber macht dann noch mehr spass, wenn man schön um die kurven driften kann

unsere shores konnte man letztens auch befahren, obwohl die total nass waren(man sollte nur nicht da volle kanne gas geben bzw wollen^^)


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. November 2007)

Steht noch aus:



ZwiebelII schrieb:


> So, bin Samstag so um 13:00-13:30 beim Dirt Metals, können dann ja von da starten.
> Wer kommt?


----------



## SCM (8. November 2007)

Also ich falle noch ein paar Tage aus. Mangels fahrbaren Untersatzes...brauche noch eine 150er HR-Nabe in 36 Loch (hat hier jemand eine übrig?), ne Sattelstütze (nein, die Diabolus sprengt mein Budget  ) und vor allem meinen Rahmen. Doofer Zoll. Doof!

Ach so: Wenn jemand eine Boxxer Race tunen möchte, guckt mal ins Tech-Talk->Federung-Forum. Ich habe ja sonst nichts zu tun.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. November 2007)

Ich werde am Sa nicht dabei sein, da meine Gabel bis dahin nicht ankommt...


----------



## Luckfroschi (9. November 2007)

werd so wie es ausschaut am samstag auch net dabei sein. muss arbeiten. und im anschluss daran hab ich fahrschule nachtfahrt mit ner lecker lehrerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. November 2007)

viel Spaß und erfolg...;-)


----------



## SCM (9. November 2007)

Pakeeete!

Der DHL-Mensch hat sich heute morgen schon um 9:00 Uhr mit meinem neuen Spielzeug vor meiner Tür platziert:







Rahmen in absolut neuwertigem Zustand frisch aus der Schweiz.
Die Boxxer ist frisch getunt, jetzt fehlt nur noch meine neue Hinterradnabe und eine Sattelstütze.
Ich werde wohl noch eine goldene Hope-Sattelklemme verbauen, dann war es das mit dem "Pimpen". Der Rahmen hat eine Roh-Aluminum-Optik und kommt sehr schlicht daher. Ich denke nicht, dass ich den weißen Freek, der im Hintergrund auf dem Boden liegt, montieren werde. Mal gucken, ob ich mir irgendwann einen Carbon-Sattel genehmige.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. November 2007)

echt nen krasses gerät...

aber was ist das fürn Lenker?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. November 2007)

tach leuts,

wollte mich mal vorstellen. vielleicht kennt mich ja der ein oder andere von euch. zumindest der chichi kennt mich...  (mit dem war ich in garmisch) bin beruflich in köln gebunden, aber da gibbet ja nix zum richtig sauber freeriden. von daher --> wenn's wetter passt wollte ich dieses WE mal nach bonn oder nach boppard. 

wäre sehr nett, wenn einer von euch mal ein paar lohnenswerte wege/locations für einen alten adrenalin und speedjunkie per pn schicken könnte.

DANKE!


----------



## SCM (9. November 2007)

Der Lenker ist der Roox Torque Bar (den ich mit ungekürzten 720mm fahre).
Lebenslange Garantie im Renneinsatz.  

@tricknology:
Hi,

im Siebengebirge gibt es eigentlich viele Streckenkombinationen zum Freeriden und das ganze sogar ohne durchs Unterholz fahren zu müssen.
Obowhl es viele Wege gibt, fahren wir meist die gleiche Kombination. Inwiefern kennst du dich dort aus?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. November 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> @tricknology:
> Hi,
> 
> im Siebengebirge gibt es eigentlich viele Streckenkombinationen zum Freeriden und das ganze sogar ohne durchs Unterholz fahren zu müssen.
> Obowhl es viele Wege gibt, fahren wir meist die gleiche Kombination. Inwiefern kennst du dich dort aus?


Naja, der Dominic hat mir schon von einigen Strecken erzählt und benannt, aber da ich da noch nie gefahren bin, würde ich mal behaupten das mein Plan gleich null ist... 

Das einzige hier was ich gut kenne ist Boppard und die Kölner BMX Spots.


----------



## SCM (9. November 2007)

Dann ist alleine Fahren wohl eher unangebracht, wenn das nicht in ein lustiges Tourenfahren ausarten soll - das Siebengebirge ist wesentlich größer, als man vermuten könnte. Ich würde wirklich gerne fahren, aber wie gesagt warte ich noch auf meine Hinterradnabe, d.h. ich wäre erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.
Eventuell findet sich ja sonst jemand, der dieses WE Zeit hat.


----------



## Luckfroschi (9. November 2007)

hi scm. hast dir da nen schönes teil gehollt. dan können wir ja mal wieder ne runde zusammen spass haben und riden gehen


----------



## chichi (9. November 2007)

howdy, du hier na dann herzlich willkommen!
ja musste mal gucken, eigentlich ist man immer auf jmd angewiesen der einem die strecken zeigt, weils echt ziemlich groß ist das gebiet und nicht allzu einfach die spots zu finden...
aber lohnt sich mal ne runde da zu fahren!

@scm, samma das ding ist echt lecker! gefällt mir sehr gut! vorallem der blanco-look


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (10. November 2007)

so war mal wieder lustig mit zwiebel ne runde zu drehen^^

wie in letzter zeit, gibs die bilder bei mir wieder 

könnt auch gerne mal bewerten und mir tipps geben mit photoshop und so


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. November 2007)

danke für die nachricht zwiebel. hab dir auch per sms geantwortet, aber ich glaub die kan nicht an. war gestern erst gegen mittag unter den lebenden und heute bin ich immer noch volltrunken... 

wie isset in würzburg dominic?


----------



## chichi (11. November 2007)

jo hattest ja nen kleinen vorgeschmack als wir da waren ist ganz lecker hier...
brauch nur endlich mein radel!!!


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> jo hattest ja nen kleinen vorgeschmack als wir da waren ist ganz lecker hier...
> brauch nur endlich mein radel!!!



he du Auswanderer, hör endlich auf unseren Fred zu bespammen

Wollt in nächster Zeit mal nach Essen die neue 4x Strecke fahren, hätt sonst noch wer bock?


----------



## chichi (13. November 2007)

hehe, warts ab bis der gelbe reiter des verlassenen hühnerstalls wieder sein unwesen in den bonner wäldern treibt


----------



## shog87 (13. November 2007)

jop, wäre dabei, würde dann allerdings aus Ms rüberkommen.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (14. November 2007)

N'Abend die Damen

Hab grade en video von Winterberg geshen, was ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Gibt einige neue Sachen da   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKGXhmW9emU

Und am 17.11.07 ISt ja in Köln im Gloria Theater die Filmpremiere von NWD 8 ab 21 Uhr.
So für die, die es noch nicht wissen!
Aja und Karten sollte man sich bei Rasoulution vorbestellen!

Cheers


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. November 2007)

jo schon gesehen und sieht verdammt nett aus^^

wäre gerne dabei, aber schreibe nächste woche meine 2lk klausuren...

@zwiebel:wann wolltest du dahin fahren? wenns geht 
übernächstes wochenende plz 


morgen gibs ein schönes update pic von meinen bike


----------



## JoKo1988 (15. November 2007)

so mein update vom whiplash


----------



## Luckfroschi (15. November 2007)

hi wollt mal gerad mitteilen das ich nun stolzer besitzer eines führerscheins bin


----------



## JoKo1988 (16. November 2007)

fragt sich nur wie lange, wobei du ja kein auto hast^^


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. November 2007)

@ luckfroschi:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Riecht schwer nach einem Fahrer für WBerg^^


----------



## Luckfroschi (17. November 2007)

danke brauch nur noch ein auto


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. November 2007)

Klau dir eins...nen groooßes


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. November 2007)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hi wollt mal gerad mitteilen das ich nun stolzer besitzer eines führerscheins bin



e ja auch langsam mal zeit


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2007)

moinsen, ich wollte nur bescheid sagen ich bin morgen in boppard, falls einer von euch auch lust hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2007)

Hat der Park da noch offen?


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. November 2007)

hat immer offen, aber der lift fährt net mehr...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2007)

ahja stimmt.....wäre doch auch mal ne idee da hin zu fahren...oder joko?


----------



## Luckfroschi (18. November 2007)

hi. bin gleich mal was zur gina. danjo ist auch dabei nach boppard wäre auch mal ne gute idee freu mich schon auf die step downs


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. November 2007)

boppard ist net schlecht, aber ich habe keine lust jedes mal da hoch zu schieben....

habe gerade beschlossen, dass ich am fr schon biken gehe. sa ist leichter regen angesagt und am so soll es nur am regnen sein...

werde ca um 13uhr losfahren. wer lust und zeit hat, kann mir ja bescheid sagen. 
aber erstmal muss ich steinbruch damit meine bremse überhaupt mal eingefahren wird...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Hat der Park da noch offen?


ja eigentlich ganzjährig, wobei in wintern wenn es viel regnet die strecke schon mal geschlossen wird für pflegearbeiten. und der lift steht mittlerweile, aber den zu nehmen lohnt sich eh nicht. zu langsam, zu teuer.


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> ...
> aber erstmal muss ich steinbruch damit meine bremse überhaupt mal eingefahren wird...



Ist der wohl denkbar schlechteste Ort für ne Bremse einzufahren 

So Heut ist das Vorbau Update erfolgt 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=434671&nocache=1

Werd nächsten Sa entweder nach Essen auf die 4x Bahn oder ne 7- Geb. Runde drehen, wer schliesst sich an?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2007)

@zwiebel:

schick schick...vor allem die Kurbelschrauben sind echt der burner!




Ich hab gerade außerdem mein neues Gäbelchen geordert!

Marzocchi 888 RCV 2007


----------



## SCM (18. November 2007)

Neeeeein...wieso denn ne RCV? Bestell die mal besser wieder ab, das meine ich ernst..Und hattest du nicht ne Shiver?
Die RCV hat bis auf die Optik nix mit ner 888 zu tun...wenn du willst, erkläre ich dir gerne mal die komplette DH-Gabelpalette seit 2004 (außer Manitou )...

Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Morgen kommt meine HR-Nabe, dann wird eingespeicht und Probe gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2007)

@ SCM:

Ich hatte nie ne Shiver....wollte mal eine.

Du meckerst immer an meinen Gabelvorschlägen usw. rum  

Dann schreib mir mal deine Gabelvorschläge per pn.

Ich versteh nicht was an der schlecht sein soll....gibt genug Leute die die fahren.

Du mit deiner Leichtbau-Funzel da


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Marzocchi 888 RCV 2007



dann hättest ja direkt die Drop off behalten können
bestell die wieder ab! 

Auf der vorherigen Seite steht doch irgendwas von "Shiver kommt in drei Tagen für 300"


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2007)

Ja war auch so geplant aber die kam dann halt doch nich...^^

Nee die Drop-Off ist kagge....was ist euerer Meinung nach an der 888 so schlecht?


----------



## SCM (18. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @ SCM:
> 
> Ich hatte nie ne Shiver....wollte mal eine.
> 
> ...



Naja, klar fahren die RCV viele, aber in erster LInie, weil sie günstig ist.
Die RCV ist keine schlechte Gabel, versteh mich nicht falsch, aber sie ist nun mal recht einfache Federungstechnologie im edlen Gewand der 888er Reihe.
Ein Blender...zwar ne Runde besser als die billigen RV Modelle der letzten Jahre, aber immer noch Meilenweit von RC2 RC2X etc entfernt.

Du willst ja sicher keine Boxxer, weil du eher dropst und sonstige Späßchen mit dem Rad machst, die 888 ist da schon erste Wahl, aber halt nicht in der RCV Ausführung.

Was hast du denn bezahlt?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2007)

genau deswegen hab ich sie gekauft...ich find den style geil und das ansprechverhalten gefiel mir.

Ich hab 440 bezahlt....denk mal das ist ganz gut


----------



## SCM (18. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> genau deswegen hab ich sie gekauft...ich find den style geil und das ansprechverhalten gefiel mir.
> 
> Ich hab 440 bezahlt....denk mal das ist ganz gut



Kein schlechter Preis, aber nach der Optik zu kaufen ist schon recht komisch. Hast du die neu mit Garantie geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (18. November 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ist der wohl denkbar schlechteste Ort für ne Bremse einzufahren



ehm ich bin mal dieses treppenset am rathaus in st. augustin(welches du mir letztens erzählt hast) ganz langsam runtergefahren und bin fast gegen die mauer geknallt, weil die code net gebremst hat....

also am sa wäre ich dann sischer dabei aber nur essen, habe keine lust auf 7gebirge


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. November 2007)

Kauf dir lieber ne gute gebrauchte RC2X, bekommste fas für den selben Kurs.
... und die spricht nochmal geiler an
... und lässt sich um einiges besser abstimmen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2007)

ich hab die nich tnur wegen der optik gekauft...mir gefiel die im fahren gut...440â¬ inkl 2 Jahr garantie bei cosmic

@zwiebel:

888rc2x 2007 neu: 800â¬


----------



## SCM (18. November 2007)

Sach ma Zwiebel, du bist ja auch schon was länger mit dem Zweirad unterwegs. Hast du noch irgendwelche Teile '93-'97? Ich baue mir nämlich noch ein Retrobike aus meiner Jugend auf, alles gaaaanz langsam, hier mal ein Scnellspanner, da mal ne Nabe, kann durchaus noch 1-2 Jahre dauern, soll halt wachsen, wie ein Oldtimer.


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. November 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Sach ma Zwiebel, du bist ja auch schon was länger mit dem Zweirad unterwegs. Hast du noch irgendwelche Teile '93-'97? Ich baue mir nämlich noch ein Retrobike aus meiner Jugend auf, alles gaaaanz langsam, hier mal ein Scnellspanner, da mal ne Nabe, kann durchaus noch 1-2 Jahre dauern, woll halt wachsen, wie ein Oldtimer.



Hätte bis vor kurzem noch ein schönes Race face Taperlock Innenlager gehabt, ist aber leider schon weg...
sorry sonst hab ich nix mehr


----------



## SCM (18. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> ich hab die nich tnur wegen der optik gekauft...mir gefiel die im fahren gut...440â¬ inkl 2 Jahr garantie bei cosmic
> 
> @zwiebel:
> 
> 888rc2x 2007 neu: 800â¬



Naja, reden wir deine Investition nicht vollkommen schlecht. FÃ¼r deinen Einsatzzweck auf jeden Fall 1000 mal besser als die Shiver (das ist ne DH-*Race* Gabel a la Boxxer, die auÃerdem noch flext wie die HÃ¶lle).
Es gibt halt nur bessere 888er aus frÃ¼heren JahrgÃ¤ngen, die fÃ¼r weniger Geld zu bekommen sind. RCV ist unterstes Technik-Segment in stabiler HÃ¼lle, darÃ¼ber musst du dir im Klaren sein.
Ich hÃ¤tte mir ne alte RC mit den goldenen EinstellknÃ¶pfen geholt...immer noch ne unglaubliche Gabel, genauso geil wie die 2003er Super T.

Dass die nicht einfach das alte HSCV der Super T in den niedrigen Preissegmenten benutzen, ist eigentlich unverschÃ¤mt. Stattdessen fricklen sie ein bischen an den billigen SSVF-Elementen der Junior T und nennen das Teil dann RCV und verkaufen es fÃ¼r viel, viel Geld...DreckssÃ¤cke!


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. November 2007)

naja vllt hält es ja
totem mc katusche super technik, habe aber schon 3stück in die tonne schmeissen dürfen...

und macht mal jetzt seinen kauf net so schlecht!!!


----------



## SCM (18. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> naja vllt hält es ja
> totem mc katusche super technik, habe aber schon 3stück in die tonne schmeissen dürfen...
> 
> und macht mal jetzt seinen kauf net so schlecht!!!



Halten wird die auf jeden Fall. Nur die Federungstechnologie ist Grütze, das ist nix anderes als ne verbesserte Junior T.


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> ich hab die nich tnur wegen der optik gekauft...mir gefiel die im fahren gut...440 inkl 2 Jahr garantie bei cosmic
> 
> @zwiebel:
> 
> 888rc2x 2007 neu: 800



Gut da haste keine Garantie, dafüt aber ne ordentliche Gabel:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78340;)


----------



## SCM (19. November 2007)

Ich muss so dermaßen abko**en...Mittwochs bezahle ich meine Nabe mit Paypal, heute ist immer noch nix da...
Naja, aber Samstag steht trotzdem bei mir, irgendwann muss die Kiste ja eingefahren werden. Anfang Dezember bin ich dann erstmal zwei Wochen Snowboarden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. November 2007)

@ zwiebel:

den typ hab ich schon angeschrieben...da ist iein ventil abgebrochen.


@ SCM :

gestern abend bei hibike bestellt, heute schon erledigt!=)


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @ zwiebel:
> den typ hab ich schon angeschrieben...da ist iein ventil abgebrochen.



War ja auch nur ein Beispiel, bekommst in der Regel gute Gebrauchte in dem Preisegment.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. November 2007)

Naja,

aber da mein Vater ein wenig beigesteuert hat meinte er ich soll lieber eine mit Garantie kaufen...^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. November 2007)

So Leute, hab Sa Zeit zum fahren.
Folgende Alternativen stehen (meinerseits) zur Wahl:
7-Geb. Runde
Essen 4x Strecke
Boppard

Bin jedoch von 10:00- 11:30Uhr mit meiner kurzen beim Schwimmen, könnte dann so um 12 ready to go sein.

Was schlagt ihr vor


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. November 2007)

Hmm ich war ja nun grad erst in Boppad, werde da nicht schon wieder hin fahren. Wie ist denn 4x Strecke in Essen? In Kettwig gibt es doch sicher auch ein wenig netten Downhill oder? Und wie steht es mit Singletrails im 7Geb.? Kann man sich da gut austoben, auch sprungmässig?


----------



## JoKo1988 (21. November 2007)

ich habe mir da paar bilder von der essener bahn angeschaut und naja sehr kurz, wie ich nach den bildern beurteile...

ich wäre für boppard, war dieses jahr noch garnet da.....(immer musste mir wat kaputt gehen....)


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. November 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Wie ist denn 4x Strecke in Essen? In Kettwig gibt es doch sicher auch ein wenig netten Downhill oder?



Wie Joko schon sagt, soll die Strecke eher kurz sein ( was mich jedoch nicht weiter stören soll, muss man nich soweit hoch schieben ), aber wenn Streckenführung und Sprünge passen ists egal



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Und wie steht es mit Singletrails im 7Geb.? Kann man sich da gut austoben, auch sprungmässig?



Austoben kann man sich sicher, nur:
a) Winterzeit: es wird früh dunkel ergo man muss zur gleiche Zeit fahren, wo noch recht viele Wandersleut die Wege kreuzen

b)Sprungmässig gibts nicht wirklich was, sind halt eher Singletrails angesagt

zu b) könnte man natürlich entgegenwirken und mit schauffeln an den richtigen Stellen abhilfe schaffen


----------



## JoKo1988 (21. November 2007)

naja ich fahre net gerne 7gebirge so sehr.
vorallem net wenn ich vorfahren muss...

habe paar mal fast wanderer in langgezogenen kurven umgesebelt... 
muss net sein


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> ..habe paar mal fast wanderer in langgezogenen kurven umgesebelt...
> muss net sein



einfach mangelnde Erfahrung, man kann im 7-Geb. halt nicht einfach drauflospreschen, man muss halt wissen wo und wie

Finds auch lustig wie sich deine Meinungen (gerade hier im Fred) immer wieder widersprechen 

Mal ist Grube kacke und 7- Geb. der Favorit, usw., aber bist ja noch jung, so sei es dir verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (21. November 2007)

^^
naja wenn man fast jedes wochenende am gleichen ort ist, dann nervt es halt irgendwann

grube ist halt nur durch den corner jump lustig


ja was wollen wir denn jetzt schönes machen am sa?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. November 2007)

am so dh bauen^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> am so dh bauen^^



Fährst du in Urlaub?
oder wo willst du hier einen DH bauen


----------



## chichi (21. November 2007)

also dh kann man das ja eigentlich nicht nennen am finkenberg... 

aber zum 7geb. also ich find schon dass da einige sachen drin sind die man springen kann... also zumindest viele speeddinger. zB vonna Lburg runter da gibts zwei stellen wo man steine gut übrspringen kann.
und dann weiter wenns die brberge runtergeht da gibts auch nen paar stellen... halt nix was hoch ist, aber immer wieder so n paar sachen wo man mit ordentlich tempo schön in ne kurve reinspringen kann oder über nen paar steinchen hinwegfliegt.
aber stimmt schon, doubles oder ähnliches gibts da nicht, es sei denn man möchte sausteilie aber niedrige absprünge ohne landung   
da gibts vllt noch nen paar von...


----------



## SCM (21. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> also dh kann man das ja eigentlich nicht nennen am finkenberg...
> 
> aber zum 7geb. also ich find schon dass da einige sachen drin sind die man springen kann... also zumindest viele speeddinger. zB vonna Lburg runter da gibts zwei stellen wo man steine gut übrspringen kann.
> und dann weiter wenns die brberge runtergeht da gibts auch nen paar stellen... halt nix was hoch ist, aber immer wieder so n paar sachen wo man mit ordentlich tempo schön in ne kurve reinspringen kann oder über nen paar steinchen hinwegfliegt.
> ...



Schon wieder diese Stimme, die aus der Ferne in diesen Thread spricht! Hört ihr sie auch? Was macht der denn hier, der wohnt doch gar nciht in der Umgebung


----------



## chichi (21. November 2007)

hahaha, ihr wollt mich doch nur pisacken! ha! ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt irgendwann kipp ich salz in euer essen, kack euch in den hausflur und fahr über eure morgenzeitung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (21. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> hahaha, ihr wollt mich doch nur pisacken! ha! ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt irgendwann kipp ich salz in euer essen, kack euch in den hausflur und fahr über eure morgenzeitung!



Deinen nächsten Beitrag in diesem "Lokalforum" werd ich den Admins *melden*


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. November 2007)

ich hatte joko vorgeschlagen nen kleinen dh bei der Gina zu bauen...


----------



## JoKo1988 (21. November 2007)

jo, dass hast du gemacht, aber ich habe NULL ahnung wo man es hin machen soll.
müssen mal da weiter nach oben wandern und schauen wie weit es noch hochgeht.
man könnte da überall noch wat machen, aber wir müssen einfach mehr sein, damit was vernünftiges entstehen kann!!!


----------



## Luckfroschi (21. November 2007)

hi. also wenn ich zeit habe und nicht arbeiten muss am samstag wäre ich für boppard


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. November 2007)

hi...

gestern ist meine neue Gabel gekommen...hab sie mal eingebaut und muss nur noch den schaft kürzen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/438408

Bitte bewerten^^


----------



## JoKo1988 (22. November 2007)

sooo leuts
ist schon do abend und es ist noch nix klar...

zwiebel hast den lust am sa nach boppard zu fahren?
wetter soll top sein, nix regen aber net gerade warm....


----------



## Luckfroschi (23. November 2007)

hi. hab frei morgen könnte mitkommen


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. November 2007)

Kann mich immer noch nicht wirklich entscheiden, war ja doch recht feucht die Woche.

Meine Madame ist zudem Krank, wenns ihr Morgen nicht besser geht muss ich mich mit der Kleinen beschäftigen.
Werd mich Morgen früh nochmal melden.

Stellt sich eh die Frage wie das mit der Logistik geregelt wird.


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. November 2007)

So, wie schon erwähnt, Madame ist Krank und ich hab daher Morgen nur eingeschränkt Zeit.
Werde mich wohl mal am Finkenberg umschauen.
Bin so ab 13:00- 13:30 da.

Kann mir mal jemand per PM sagen wie man da vom Mäc D. aus am besten hinkommt, bzw. werkommt auch?


----------



## Luckfroschi (23. November 2007)

hmm werde dan so wies ausschaut morgen hier eine runde hinlegen. mal was grube und zur gina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (23. November 2007)

ich schließe mich froschi an, weil finkenberg für mich nichts reitzvolles hat

schade... hätte echt lust auf boppard


----------



## SCM (24. November 2007)

Sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr losfahrt! Ich werde dann mein Perp einweihen!


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. November 2007)

he joko. wie wäre es wenn wir heut mal zur talsperre fahren und paar bilder machen da?


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. November 2007)

@Luckfrosch
willste nix mehr mit mir zu tun haben oder warum antwortest du nicht mehr auf meine PM`s


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. November 2007)

hi. zwiebel oooh hab ich gerad erst gesehen. hab schonst immer so ein fenster das mir sagt das ich eine neue mail hab, aber irgendwie kamms diesma net. joko sprach mich auch schon an heute und ich hab ihm nur gesagt wasn für mail vom zwiebel hab ich keine bekommen. aber ich hab gerad gesehen da war ja doch eine. schau da so selten mal rein.


----------



## JoKo1988 (24. November 2007)

meine totem macht wieder geräusche 
scheint wiedermal die druckstufe zu sein, die knackst 

schlagt mir mal ne gabel vor, die ich mir holen soll und hält!!!
von vorteil ist natürlich ein 1.5schaft, sonst muss ich noch dazu eine neuen steuersatz und vorbau holen


----------



## Fussy (24. November 2007)

Hi ihr, 
wollte mal hallo sagen. hab gesehen ihr fahrt dann und wann mal in Siebengebirge... bin da auch oft unterwegs. 

Grüße
Nicole


----------



## talybont (24. November 2007)

Fussy schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> hab gesehen ihr fahrt dann und wann mal in Siebengebirge...


...und erschreckt arme Wanderer und Bikehasser


----------



## Condor (25. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> meine totem macht wieder geräusche
> scheint wiedermal die druckstufe zu sein, die knackst
> 
> schlagt mir mal ne gabel vor, die ich mir holen soll und hält!!!
> von vorteil ist natürlich ein 1.5schaft, sonst muss ich noch dazu eine neuen steuersatz und vorbau holen


Gibts nicht, Du kriegst selbst ne Super Monster T kaputt!
Mein Vorschlag, kauf Dir doch einfach ein Motorcross-Mopped und bau den Motor aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (25. November 2007)

ehm also meine alte manitou hat super gehalten, bis ich einen anfängerfehler beim "schrauben" gemacht habe...
ansprechverhalten war "naja" aber die hat GEHALTEN^^

was haltet ihr von der 888 sl ata 2007?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. November 2007)

@ joko:

die hat doch kein 1.5 oder?

Aber die gibts glaub ich bei hibike im Blow-out.

Wie wärs denn sonst mit ner Travis Single 180 TPC+?

Die gibts bei hibike für 400.


----------



## SCM (25. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> meine totem macht wieder geräusche
> scheint wiedermal die druckstufe zu sein, die knackst



Was macht sie denn genau? Hast du schon einmal selber reingeschaut?


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. November 2007)

selber reingeschaut habe ich net.
also diesmal:ölspuren an den standrohre und beim ausfedern knackt die gabel=>druckstufe defekt vermutte ich jetzt mal


----------



## SCM (25. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> selber reingeschaut habe ich net.
> also diesmal:ölspuren an den standrohre und beim ausfedern knackt die gabel=>druckstufe defekt vermutte ich jetzt mal



Also von Ölspuren kannst du noch nicht auf irgendwas schließen. Hat sich was am Dämpfungsverhalten verändert?


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. November 2007)

im moment noch nicht. 
aber das knacken nervt und hört sich nicht normal an.

bei den letzten 3mal war es so:erstmal dieses knacken, dann kam hackeln beim ein und ausfedern bis hin zum richtig steckenbleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (26. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> schlagt mir mal ne gabel vor, die ich mir holen soll und hält!!!
> von vorteil ist natürlich ein 1.5schaft, sonst muss ich noch dazu eine neuen steuersatz und vorbau holen



Die hält:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=80578&sort=1&cat=18&page=1


----------



## SCM (26. November 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Die hält:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=80578&sort=1&cat=18&page=1



WOW, ist die Gabel schön! Fast zu Schade zum Fahren. Wenn ich Geld übrige hätte...würde ich so einiges kaufen.


----------



## chichi (26. November 2007)

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_436.htm

die gefällt mir persönlich noch besser...  

achja, wohne wahrscheinlich bald wieder in bonn also wars das mit "lokalforum"    


hahaha guckt euch nur mal die bewertungen an! geilo!


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. November 2007)

eh von der schaftlänge passt die perfekt 

hmmm vllt hole ich mir sie ja    
lasst euch dann mal überraschen.
werde abends berichten wie es im dirt metals gelaufen ist mit der rückgabe einer hoffnungslosen kaputten totem


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> achja, wohne wahrscheinlich bald wieder in bonn also wars das mit "lokalforum"



Wie jetzt, werd mal was konkreter


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. November 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> WOW, ist die Gabel schön! Fast zu Schade zum Fahren. Wenn ich Geld übrige hätte...würde ich so einiges kaufen.



Klar, der Typ hat ja auch recht, ist definitiv die beste (auch nich ganz so schwer)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. November 2007)

Die erste Bewertung ist die beste.

Das ist ein Typ, der mal in der BIKE vorgestellt wurde.

DEr hat sich ieinen Rockmachine Rahmen gekauft, den massiv mit Stahl verstärkt und da ne Supermonster draufgeknallt.

Er meinte er fährt damit gelgentlich auch mal zu seinen Spots  

Wahrscheinlich 10m Drop´s ins Flat (siehe Comment 2)


----------



## chichi (26. November 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, werd mal was konkreter



geht noch nicht, alles noch nen bissl unkonkret aber wird schon irgendwie passen... ansonsten ziehe ich zum beule auf die insel!


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. November 2007)

@Lukfrosch
was ist eigendlich aus den Helmcamvids in Winterberg geworden?


----------



## SCM (28. November 2007)

Und was ist eigentlich aus den Northshore-Videos aus Boppard geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (28. November 2007)

UUUUU, hab gerade den Thread gelesen!

Is ja schon richtig alt . 
Ich komme aus Köln und würde mich gerne eurer Gruppe anschließen (bin nicht mehr in der Pubertät), falls bei euch noch platz ist.

Ich kann auch buddeln 

Stehe aber erst am Anfang meiern FR + DH Karriere... deshalb nicht zuviel erwarten  .

Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## JoKo1988 (28. November 2007)

moin sebastian
ist schon mal gut, dass du aus der pubertät raus bist

uns anschließen ist kein problem, so lange man auch mitbauen will
aber dazu scheinst du ja bereit zu sein

im moment schauts mit einfach ballern schlecht aus, weil der boden unterste schublade ist  

für mich ist dieses jahr sowieso gelaufen 

werde aber am sa oder so zum bauen kommen


*an alle:  * wer hat am sa oder so zeit was neues zu bauen???


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. November 2007)

Ich bin ja wie gesagt am so von 9-16 uhr bei der Gina am Start....der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm  

Mo meinte er käme auch mit.....

Also könnte was werden....

@ Froschi und joko und zwiebel:

Wie siehts bei euch mit so aus?


----------



## publicenemy (28. November 2007)

joko , 

willst du doppelbrückengabeloder singlecrwon?

naja ausser der totem was gleichwertiges :S.... wie wärs mit marzocchi auch wenns marzocchi ist , ne rc3 soll ein super softes und einer der besten ansprechverhalten haben nud mz hält auch


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. November 2007)

Wenns wetter passt bin ich dabei. bin aber auch mal zur grube


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. November 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @ Froschi und joko und zwiebel:
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch mit so aus?



Werd evtl. Sa was fahren gehen, So ist Family- Tag.

Noch ein Tip zum Shapen am Gina-Spot, des lockeren Bodens wegen:
Nehmt euch Zement mit und vermischt diesen in einer gesunden Portion mit dem Losen Untergrund und verdichtet alles schön fein.
Die Feuchtigkeit des Bodens sollte ausreichen um den Zement zu binden und et voila- der Untergrund sollte nun fester sein. 


Was den F-Berg-Spot angeht:
So langweilig find ich den nicht, das Areal hat in jedem Fall Potenzial 
da kann man einiges machen.
@Joko
kennst ja meine Phantasie und spontanen Einfälle 
zudem ist der Spot gerade mal ca.5-10min mit dem Rad von meiner Haustüre entfernt


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. November 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @Joko
> kennst ja meine Phantasie und spontanen Einfälle
> zudem ist der Spot gerade mal ca.5-10min mit dem Rad von meiner Haustüre entfernt



jo kenne ich nur gut   
also was du immer siehst, ist schon krass 

ja zement da hochschleppen.... ist ja nicht gerade leicht das zeuch


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. November 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> j
> ja zement da hochschleppen.... ist ja nicht gerade leicht das zeuch



Am besten immer Tütenweise was in den Rucksack einpacken, wenn ihr mit drei Mann unterwegs seid geht das schon klar 
Und das Zeug wirkt Wunder.
Würds dann Sonntag machen, da es ein wenig braucht bis es aushärtet


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. November 2007)

@zwiebel. hab die videos noch bei meinen kleinen bruder auf'n rechner. chici  fragte auch schon danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (29. November 2007)

ich war erster^^
ja bin echt gespannt auf die videos...!


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> ich war erster^^
> ja bin echt gespannt auf die videos...!



Hau ab du auswärtiger, hast hier gar keine Rechte


----------



## chichi (29. November 2007)

sooo, hätte ne 2004 888R mit paar monate jungem Akira Tuning anzubieten... falls irgendjmd interesse... einfach schreiben!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. November 2007)

@ zwiebel:

Das mit dem Potenzial stimmt....warst du auch im hinteren Teil?

Wenn ja da wollen wir demnächst ne Art Roadgap hinbauen...liegen nur nen paar bäume im Weg...mit 2 Leuten seeeehr schlecht^^


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. November 2007)

also an alle:

am so ist bauen angesagt!!! lasst mal das was vernünftiges wieder hinbauen.
ich bringe auch einen großen spatten mit


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. November 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> sooo, hätte ne 2004 888R mit paar monate jungem Akira Tuning anzubieten... falls irgendjmd interesse... einfach schreiben!



Joko hau rein, ist ne Top Gabel und sicher 10-mal besser als deine Totem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (30. November 2007)

Um die "interessante Anzeigen"-Serie fortzusetzen:

Superschön, vor ein paar Monaten hätte ich da direkt zugeschlagen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=81206&sort=1&cat=18&page=1

Guter Preis; lest mal die Beschreibung bezüglich des "Geschenks"(!!!)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=81094&sort=1&cat=2&page=1

Ich will das "Geschenk" geschenkt!


----------



## SCM (30. November 2007)

*EDIT:* JHat morgen Vormittag jemand Lust auf ne Runde? Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs, allerdings nur bis max. 15.00 Uhr.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2007)

Das M1 ist der knaller!

Nee morgen kann ich nicht...fahre am so mit joko zur gina..


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi nochmal....Wer kann den jetzt am Sonntag zur Gina kommen?


----------



## SCM (1. Dezember 2007)

Hiho,

ich habe wider Erwarten morgen doch Zeit!
Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Wann, wie, wo? Schaufel? Holz (habe gerade in paar frische Reste)? 9.00 Uhr ist mir nach dem gestrigen Abend -ihr wollt gar nicht wissen, wo ich war...- allerdings zu krass, ich bin alt und muss mich bis mindestens 10 regenerieren.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Dezember 2007)

Also der Spot ist in Kaldauen....denk mal ne Schaufel passt schon...

Wie kommste denn dahin?
Wenn mit Bahn  dann um 9.45 Uhr oder so am Bahnhof in Siegburg...


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Dezember 2007)

und habt ihr Gestern fleißig gebuddelt?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Dezember 2007)

Nicht wirklich...habe mal mit nen paar Stämmchen nen DH-Teil da ausgelegt und als Froschi dann kam, sind wir außer ein paar Reparaturen an den Sprüngen nur noch gefahren....waren dann noch in der Grube und sind nen Teil des Talsperren DH´s gefahren....war eigl ganz cool.

@SCM: Warum haste dich nicht mehr gemeldet? hattest ja auch meine H-Nummer!


----------



## shog87 (7. Dezember 2007)

Servus, 
war das erste Mal seit Wochen wieder in heimischen Gefilden fahren und habe mal Frau Schaffrath besucht. Sehr ordentlich Jungs 
Hoffe das ich über die Weihnachtszeit, sofern es die Witterung zulässt auch mal zum fahren und buddeln komme!
Achja, als ich eben dort war, holperte eine Horde CC Fahrer über besagten Trail runter..... Spricht sich vll schon rum..... 

Gruß


----------



## SCM (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

ist eigentlich was fürs Wochenende geplant? Ich wollte morgen fahren gehen, sofern es nicht dauernd regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte morgen auch....wo sollen wa denn?

Gina?


----------



## SCM (7. Dezember 2007)

Oder eine Runde Schlammschlacht im Siebengebirge. Ich würde da auch die Standardrunde fahren.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2007)

Eine Runde?

Was issn da?


----------



## SCM (7. Dezember 2007)

Nun ja,

in erster Linie gibt es da Wald.  
Bus zur Margarethenhöhe->Stenzelberg->Löwenburg->Königswinter. Danach eventuell noch Drachenfels oder Bittweg nach Königswinter zurück.


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Dezember 2007)

wir werden zu unser geliebten gina morgen fahren  
kannst ja mit uns kommen, wobei ich morgen nur bauen werde und fotos machen.

habe keine lust morgen mit meiner cc kiste da großartig zu fahren

treffpunkt: siegburg bf um 10uhr

also wer helfen mag und dann paar bilder haben will, kann mit kommen


----------



## chichi (7. Dezember 2007)

hey scm, willste jetzt doch nen reinrassigen dhler?


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Dezember 2007)

He Martin warum bist du noch da?

Werde Sonntag was am Finkenberg buddeln gehen, bin so von 12-15h da.
kommt noch wer?


----------



## chichi (8. Dezember 2007)

hä noch da martin? fährste weg? schreib mir mal ne mail bitte!


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Dezember 2007)

Wollte den Sprung mal ein wenig modifizieren, Mit Landung bauen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. Dezember 2007)

@ zwiebel:

bau da an dem Sprung bitte keine Landung!

Da meinte so ein Forstarbeiter zu uns, dalles was dem weg in der Mitte zu nah kommt reißt er sofort wieder weg...also spar dir die Mühe ;-)


----------



## chichi (8. Dezember 2007)

nee kannste vergessen, am finkenberg was zu bauen was so offensichtlich ist. du wärst nicht der erste, und die ganzen kiddis die da rumhängen würde das sofort abreißen, da sie die sprünge mit landung nicht fahren könnten.


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Dezember 2007)

Das soll ja auch kein Riesenbauwerk werden, nur die derzeitigen begebenheiten vor ort sin recht suboptimal.
wird nur was kleines.

Dann wollt ich auch mal bei dem kleinen Gap ne Landung schauffeln.

Wer kommt denn jetzt?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann dir echt nur sagen da nichts zu bauen....wir haben für alle Gaps schon Landungen gebaut und die waren immer bei nächsten Mal weg....wenn nur was im hinteren Bereich, da ist noch nichts kaputt gemacht worden.


----------



## Luckfroschi (8. Dezember 2007)

ja das mit dieser zerstörungs wut macher leute ist echt nicht gut. würd gern die smoky drops wieder haben die haben immer spass gemacht. aber die sind auch schon so oft kaputt gemacht worden das ein neuaufbau net mehr lohnt. denke das das am finkenberg genauso enden wird. da hilft meistens nur eins neuen spot suchen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt wurde im hinteren Teil noch kein Einziges Hinderniss zerstört....da geht es noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Dezember 2007)

Mit buddeln gibt eh nix, find meinen Spaten nicht wieder 
bin aber dann trotzdem zum fahren da, kommt wer?


----------



## SCM (9. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

ich bin noch hier, da in den bergen seit 2 Wochen nur Wolken sind und es somit keine Sicht gibt... .
Zum Fahren komme ich gerade auch nicht, weil meine Mandeln irgendwie entzündet sind....

Alles doof!

EDIT: Geil. Geil, geil, geil: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=82637
700g schwerer als die Shiver, aber dafür wesentlich steifer und besser einstellbar. Fraglich ist nur der Zustand für den Preis. Die hat damals auch mal 1000 Dollar gekostet.


----------



## JoKo1988 (11. Dezember 2007)

moin zusammen

ihr müsst mir mal bei der Entscheidung helfen 
wie ich es erstmal machen wollte, geht jetzt nicht mehr 

zur auswahl stehen:
1)888 r aus 2004 mit akira tuning(chichi) für ca 300
2)888 rc3 aus 2008 für 850

welche soll ich jetzt nehmen


----------



## Luckfroschi (11. Dezember 2007)

ich würd die 888rc3 nehmen


----------



## SCM (11. Dezember 2007)

Da Geld bei den Alternativen ja offensichtlich keine Rolle spielt natürlich die RC3!


----------



## JoKo1988 (11. Dezember 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Da Geld bei den Alternativen ja offensichtlich keine Rolle spielt natürlich die RC3!



ehm klar spielt geld hier eine große rolle, nur das sind die 2 besten möglichkeiten für mich

für eine rc3 bekomme ich die 888r und nen dämpfer 

nur die frage ist von mir, welche hat besseres ansprechverhalten 

taugt die 888r überhaupt noch als ne gute dh/fr gabel oder ist das so eine wie jetzt ne rcv?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Dezember 2007)

Beleidige meine RCV nicht ;-)


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Dezember 2007)

die 888r von 04 ist baugleich mit der RC von 05, ergo eine top Gabel dazu noch von akira getuned.
Wenn sie noch i.O. kannst du da nix falsch machen
solltest aber in jedem Fall schauen ob sie flache Brücken hat oder du besorgst dir welche, da das Modell recht hoch baut


----------



## SCM (11. Dezember 2007)

Wie Zwiebel sagte: Die alte RC ist um Längen besser als die aktuelle RCV. Die beiden Gabeln trennen Welten.
Ich würde dennoch die RC3 nehmen: Du nimmst doch häufiger mal die Garantie in Anspruch, oder?


----------



## JoKo1988 (11. Dezember 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Du nimmst doch häufiger mal die Garantie in Anspruch, oder?



ich???
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
bei mir hält alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Dezember 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> ... Du nimmst doch häufiger mal die Garantie in Anspruch, oder?



    


Hier mal mein Winterprojekt, erstmal Umbau auf SSP (SSP Adapter und KB- Demontage werden zwischen den Tagen erfolgen).
Dann mal schauen, evtl. später noch Umbau auf fixed 
Über die Übersetzung bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren, muss aber in den Beinen schmerzen


----------



## Redking (12. Dezember 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Winterprojekt, erstmal Umbau auf SSP (SSP Adapter und KB- Demontage werden zwischen den Tagen erfolgen).
> Dann mal schauen, evtl. später noch Umbau auf fixed
> Über die Übersetzung bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren, muss aber in den Beinen schmerzen



Hallo, ist doch schon nur ein halbes Bike. 
Es fehlen ja schon der Umwerfer, Schalthebel und HR Bremse.
Demnächst hast du also ein Kettenblatt(52) und den Schalthebel plus Schaltwerk abzugeben? Achso dann noch irgendwann die VR Bremse. 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## SCM (12. Dezember 2007)

Columbus-Rohrsatz?
Passend zum engen Lenker musst du dir jetzt nur noch die LOOK-Platten unter Ski-Stiefel schrauben, dann ist alles perfekt.
Ei ei ei...alles unter 65cm Lenkerbreite ist für mich mittlerweile fast unfahrbar.

Wann sieht man dich mit dem Ding mal auf der Siebengebirgsrunde? Die richtige Downhillübersetzung hat es ja.


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Dezember 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Columbus-Rohrsatz?



Yeess 



SCM schrieb:


> Passend zum engen Lenker musst du dir jetzt nur noch die LOOK-Platten unter Ski-Stiefel schrauben, dann ist alles perfekt.
> Ei ei ei...alles unter 65cm Lenkerbreite ist für mich mittlerweile fast unfahrbar.


Lenkerbreite liegt jetzt aktuell bei ca 35cm, zum City-ballern perfekt 



SCM schrieb:


> Wann sieht man dich mit dem Ding mal auf der Siebengebirgsrunde? Die richtige Downhillübersetzung hat es ja.


So manch einen würd ich bestimmt mit dem Hobel noch nass machen


----------



## SCM (12. Dezember 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite liegt jetzt aktuell bei ca 35cm, zum City-ballern perfekt



Nur zur Veranschaulichung der Dimensionen:
Mein Fuß ist exakt 30 cm lang. Das heißt, der Lenker ist minimal breiter, als ein Schuh von mir lang ist. 
Stadträder rocken. Früher hatten wir alle noch ein Kneipenrad, das mit verschlissenen Teilen vom MTB gefüttert wurde. Da kamen teilweise die wildesten Konstruktionen bei raus.
Scott Racing mit Slicks und Rennradteilen sag ich nur...

Mein Perp behalte ich, wie es aussieht. Ich habe zwar eine Million Anfragen bekommen (das kommt sogar fast hin), allerdings gab es keine vernünftigen Tauschangebote.
Irgendwann bekomme ich das Glory DH, und wenn es das Letzte ist, was ich tue. Bis dahin brauche ich aber noch ne schwarze gekröpfte 27,2er Sattelstütze...


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Dezember 2007)

SCM schrieb:


> Nur zur Veranschaulichung der Dimensionen:
> Mein Fuß ist exakt 30 cm lang. Das heißt, der Lenker ist minimal breiter, als ein Schuh von mir lang ist.



hab gerade mal überlegt, mein lenker von der Stadtmaschine ist komplett ca. so breit wie eine hälfte von deinem Roox


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Dezember 2007)

so

jetzt die nächste auswahlmöglichkeit^^

es geht um dämpfer 

1)DHX 5.0:3monate alt bekomme ne rechnungskopie
2)Roco WC:8monate alt tuned by MoToPitkan aber ohne rechnungskopie

preis ist gleich.

wegen gabel: wenn die vernünftig ausschaut dann nehme ich die 888r, weil ich dann noch dazu einen der beiden dämpfer holen kann


----------



## suRe (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir den Thread jetzt mal stückchenweise durchgelesen. Da ich aus Köln komme, freu ich mich natürlich festzustellen, das ganz in der nähe einige Leute hier aus dem Forum in Bonn und Umgebung fahren. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Fahrt ihr Samstag zufällig irgendwo? Würde mich auch bereit erklären beim "buddeln" zu helfen 
Und wenn ja, sagt mir wo und wie man da am besten hinkommt ! 
Gruß,
Marcel

Edit: @JoKo: Nimm den Roco


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Dezember 2007)

also Wheelsiderider und ich wollen wahrscheinlich am sa an der gina weiterbauen

müssen nur noch erde draufpacken, weil mit holz haben wir letzten sonntag alles vorbereitet.

eine schaufel ist vom großen vorteil  

danach wird gefahren bzw ihr fahrt und ich mache wieder fotos...

den weg zum spot kann man nicht erklären und wird dir auch keiner 

am besten du kommst einfach zum siegburger bahnhof und von da aus kann ich dich abholen

oder kommst du mit auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suRe (12. Dezember 2007)

Werd wohl mit der Bahn kommen. Denke das ich dann mit nem Kollegen um 12 Uhr da sein werde!
Könntest du mir evtl. deine Handynummer via PN geben? Brauchst uns ja dann nicht extra anrufen, einfach sagen wo wir hinmüssen 
Btw, die Bilder aus deinem Foto-Album. Stammen die von "Gina"?


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Dezember 2007)

habe gerade von fusion erfahren, dass der roco nicht reinpasst...

also muss ich dann wohl einen dhx5 nehmen, wobei der auch nur sehr knapp reinpasst...


----------



## Luckfroschi (12. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß bin ich auch dabei am samstag


----------



## suRe (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie schauts nun aus mit Samstag? Wetter wird wohl optimal sein


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich treff mich am Sa mit JoKo um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof in Siegburg...werden vorraussichtlich sehr viel bauen und nen paar Fotos machen.


----------



## suRe (13. Dezember 2007)

Also 10 Uhr ist mal ne Ansage  Also ich könnte frühstens um halb 11 am Bahnhof sein, Zug geht leider nur Stündlich. Wie sieht das aus, kommt ihr mich holen oder wie machen wir das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Dezember 2007)

Holen wird sehr schlecht sein, da der trail vom bahnhof noch mal ne gute Strecke entfernt ist....aber setzt dich desbezüglich mal mit JoKo in Kontakt...der ist der "Boss" wenns um planung geht


----------



## JoKo1988 (13. Dezember 2007)

joa ich war mal so nett und habe für dich was rausgesucht 

du kommst um 10:28 mit der S12 in Siegburg an
um 10:33 nimmst du den Bus 511 
um 10:49 steigst du an Franzhäuschen aus

von da aus werde ich dich abholen

Handynr. bekommst du später per pn


----------



## suRe (13. Dezember 2007)

Sehr gut, danke  Dann sach ich schonma bis Samstag!


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Dezember 2007)

Hab dieses WE leider keine Zeit, schauen wir mal nächstes
Dann baut mal fleissig damit die alten Herren fahren können 

Zwischen Wheinachten und Neujahr (sogar bis einschl. 4. Jan) hab ich frei wollt dann mal nach Boppard und Essen.


----------



## chichi (14. Dezember 2007)

hey das hört sich gut an! hab bis dahin wahrscheinlich auch mein radel. 
also wenn du irgendwo hin willst zwiebel, dann sag mir bescheid!


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. Dezember 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> ..hab bis dahin wahrscheinlich auch mein radel.



ehh cool, dann ich wahrscheinlich auch meine gabel?


----------



## Luckfroschi (15. Dezember 2007)

hi. so hab gerad mal was telefoniert. treffe mich morgen mit raphael um 11. uhr bei mir. alex kommt hat er gesagt, henning kommt, danni kommt.so wenn joko und nico nun auch noch kommen sind wir doch ein paar man.


----------



## Kompostman (15. Dezember 2007)

Servus, 

fahrt ihr auch am WE vor Weihnachten? Ich bin dann in Bonn und würde dann meine Kiste mit bringen.....


----------



## Deleted 59760 (15. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich morgen im stande bin zu radeln komme ihc mit :d    hab heute weihnachtsfeier !


----------



## red-blizz (17. Dezember 2007)

hi, bin erst kürzlich nach bonn gezogen und wollte fragen ob jemand weiss wo ich hier einen guten laden finden kann, der auch was aus dem DDD-Bereich hat. z.b. protektoren, usw.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (17. Dezember 2007)

Dirt Metals  


Ne, mal im Ernst. Rate dir dringend, solange du keine Freund des Online-Einkauf's etc bist, dich besser in Köln auf die Suche zu machen.

Da wäre zum einen 
Breuers Bike Bahnhof in Longerich, die sind gut sotiert, haben eher mehr Dirt/Street aber kommt auf den Zeitpunkt an, oder sonst Cyclewerx, die sind von CC bis DH spitze, aber eher High End Produkte von RaceFace , Rocky Mountain etc. , also nicht der Preiswerteste, dafür aber super Service, Umtausch kein Problem. Kann CW nur empfehlen!

In Bonn gibt es an "richtigen"  Mtb Shops nur H&S Bike Discount, die sind aber eher nur für CC ausgelegt, außerdem sollen die da sehr unfreundlich und imkompetent sein. Kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

In Siegburg wäre dann noch Dirt Metal zu erwähnen, sind von BMX bis Freeride für einen Laden der Größe relativ gut strukturiert. Solange du etwas erwerben möchtest ist das auch alles sehr problemlos, man hört bloß immer wieder das der Umtausch , Service ein wenig leidet... sind relative teuer und haben nicht immer alles da, aber als einziger Laden vor Ort, finde ich das geht schon in Ordnung. Mann muss den Einzelhandel ja auch unterstützen und so  
Ne, Spass beiseite, hinsichtlich DM würde ich mir einfach mein eigenes Bild machen und vorbei gehen.

Das es ist es etwa was es an DDD bei uns in der Ecke gibt. 

Gruß


----------



## Xexano (17. Dezember 2007)

Breuer's Bikebahnhof, Köln, Link zur HP
Cyclewerx, Köln, Link zur HP
DirtMetals, Siegburg, Link zur HP

Breuer und DirtMetals sind gut im DDD-Bereich vertreten. Cyclewerx kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen, da ich noch nicht dort war. 

Am Besten erreichbar von Bonn aus mit der Strassenbahn ist m.M.n. DirtMetals


----------



## chichi (17. Dezember 2007)

big boy sports in köln, der hat keine mtb hardware aber gutes sortiment an protektoren.


----------



## JoKo1988 (17. Dezember 2007)

naja wer mich kennt, der hat eine feste meinung über dirt metals und ihre kundenbetreuung bei problemen. 

schau mal bei Bike&Run vorbei. sind super nett und haben auch ahnung von mtb

http://www.bikeandrun.net/


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja, Ja der Bikeshop des Vertrauens, wurde schon fast alles gesagt.
Kann mich noch daran erinnern als Micha seine Gabel bei DM hat einbauen lassen, will da aber jetzt auch nicht näher drauf eingehen

btw, mein SSP`ler ist fast fertig


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. Dezember 2007)

keine hr bremse?


----------



## chichi (18. Dezember 2007)

wer bremst verliert


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Dezember 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> keine hr bremse?



Quatsch mit Soße, wenns ein Fixed wird ist gar keine Bremse mehr dran


----------



## chichi (18. Dezember 2007)

hey zwiebel, gibts eigentlich mal nen photo von deinem radel mit den noch zu verbauenden komponenten? sprich deemax usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Dezember 2007)

chichi schrieb:


> hey zwiebel, gibts eigentlich mal nen photo von deinem radel mit den noch zu verbauenden komponenten? sprich deemax usw...



Das mit dem Foto wird wohl noch was dauern
der Deemax LRS liegt im Keller, soll wenn auch dan als Bikepark FR LRS herhalten und der derzeit verbaute wird mit Larsen TT bestückt, für 4x Strecken
Da ich aber noch die Bremse tauschen will (XT 08) lohnt es derzeit nicht für die Deemax einen 2. Satz Bremsscheiben zu holen.

btw.
Gestern ist das SSP- Kid für meinen City-Racer gekommen, ist schon montiert und Bremsleitung ist gekürzt.
Also vorsicht wenn ich euch in und um Bonn aufhaltet


----------



## Wheelsiderider (20. Dezember 2007)

Falls jemand morgen Lust hat am Finkenberg zu biken: Bin morgen ab 10 Uhr da und werde mal den Trail da bissi shredden...mal gucken wie der sich bei Kälte so fährt...freue mich auf Mitfahrer!


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Dezember 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Falls jemand morgen Lust hat am Finkenberg zu biken: Bin morgen ab 10 Uhr da ...



Rechtschaffende Leuts über 25 müssen arbeiten 
werde aber in den nächsten zwei Wochen das ein oder andere mal unterwegs sein (da hab ich Urlaub  ), wollt auf jeden Fall einmal nach Essen.


jetzt poste ich schonwieder meine Asphaldmöre, dafür ist se jetzt aber auch fertig


----------



## suRe (21. Dezember 2007)

wenn du mir sagst wie ich da hinkomme niko, dann wäre ich dabei 
wobei mir schon eise kalt vom rausgucken ist ... damn!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du nach Bonn Beuel zum Mc-donalds kommst und mich dann anrufst dann passt das. Handy nummer hab ich per Pn geschickt. FAhr jetzt los.


----------



## suRe (21. Dezember 2007)

lol, seh grad erst das du das gestern geschrieben hast und du also HEUTE fahren willst ^^
ne, muss gleich wieder in die uni - heute geht garnicht :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Dezember 2007)

So Leute...wie sieht es denn morgen mit Biken in der Region aus...bin für alles Freeride/DH mäßige offen...schlagt was vor...oder soll man sich an der Gina treffen?


----------



## Luckfroschi (22. Dezember 2007)

werd morgen zur gina fahren
bin um elf einkaufen nur paar lebensmittel. und danach hät ich zeit würd so 12.30  werden.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Dezember 2007)

Also heute  siehts, angesichts meiner leichten Erkältung eher schlecht aus...da muss ich dann wohl doch beim schmücken helfen xD

Aber wie siehts denn mit morgen aus?


----------



## Luckfroschi (22. Dezember 2007)

ja so wie es ausschaut sind wir ja morgen ein paar mann. he zwiebel und scm wie schauts den bei euch aus?


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Dezember 2007)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> ... he zwiebel und scm wie schauts den bei euch aus?



Wir reden nach Wheinachten nochmal, hab vorher leider keine Zeit


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. Dezember 2007)

wünsch allen hier frohe weihnachten und schöne festtage prost


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüße auch mal alle da draußen und deren Familien...


Was haltet ihr denn von einem After-Christmas treffen nächstes WE oder so, um sich den Weihnachtsspeck abzufahren? xD


----------



## chichi (24. Dezember 2007)

wenn das nach dem 4. januar wäre, würde ich auch kommen. bekomm dann mein rad.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (24. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch mal Freeride   
Echt krank der Typ..

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g&feature=related


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Dezember 2007)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> wünsch allen hier frohe weihnachten und schöne festtage prost



Da schliess ich mich an
@Micha danke für die Grüsse

Tom-S
Bist du in den falschen fred gerutscht, oder was willst du mit dem Einrad-Heini hier 

Grosse Props an der Herrn Holm (Hatte früher seine Parts in den alten Kranked Vids glaubs) der beherscht das Teil, sieht aber irgendwie total Kacke aus.
Zu dem Haben Einräder immer so was Gaukler-Hippie-mässiges und die kann ich nicht leiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roenschen (25. Dezember 2007)

Ja also ich bin erst 13 und ich will nicht prollen, denn ich habe grade erst mein dirtbike gekriegt xD also ich würd mitmachen. 

Also wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?!?!^^


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Dezember 2007)

So Leut`s, Wheinachten ist vorbei und ich hab mir den morgigen Tag freigeschauffelt, ergo werd ich Morgen Fahren gehen.
Dachte so ab 11:00 entweder ne 7- Gebirgsrunde oder was im SU-Wald/ Grube, also wer währe noch dabei?


----------



## shog87 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ja hätte morgen auch Lust , aber lieber SU und Umgebung.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

Denke ich bin morgen und sa bei gina...


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Dezember 2007)

Dann treffen wir uns Morgen 11:00 am bhf SU?


----------



## Condor (27. Dezember 2007)

hm... also bei ner 7Geb Runde wäre ich wohl dabei..


----------



## shog87 (27. Dezember 2007)

Welchen Weg fahrt ihr denn vom BHF aus?
Bin in Siegburg Brückberg, würde dann auf halben Wege dazustoßen.

Gruß


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

Ok morgen 11 Uhr SU Bf


----------



## Condor (27. Dezember 2007)

Keiner Lust auf Lohrberg, Löwenburg, Breiberge, Ölberg, Nonnenstromberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

Kenn ich nicht...wasn da?


----------



## Condor (27. Dezember 2007)

Das sind die paar Berge die Du siehst, wenn Du mal ausn Fenster guckst. (sofern Du wirklich aus Bonn kommst) 
Da, wo man Mountainbiken noch am ehesten wirklich Mountainbiken nennen darf, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn das Siebengebierge ist, dann darf man da doch gar nicht oder? Naja was sind denn da für trails? auch DH?


----------



## Condor (27. Dezember 2007)

oje... nen Bonner mitn Downhillbike der noch nie im 7Geb war. Zwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiebel, kann man Dich umstimmen auf ne Runde?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich war halt bis jetz mehr in Wberg und in SU aktiv


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Dezember 2007)

Condor schrieb:


> Zwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiebel, kann man Dich umstimmen auf ne Runde?



Bringst mich ja schon in ne Zwickmühle, wollt aber mal schauen was die Jungs in SU in letzter Zeit so geschauffelt haben, evtl. nächste Woche ne 7-Geb- Runde

Ergo Morgen 11:00 bhf SU

@shog
weiss nicht wo das ist, kommst am besten auch zum bhf

was geht mit den anderen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (27. Dezember 2007)

komme etwas später nach


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

bin um 11 dabei


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

soll ich auch spaten, axt usw. mitbringen?


----------



## Condor (27. Dezember 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ergo Morgen 11:00 bhf SU


Nagut, dann werd ich weiter für die Uni lernen, Plätzchen essen und dicker und dicker werden


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Dezember 2007)

Condor schrieb:


> Nagut, dann werd ich weiter für die Uni lernen, Plätzchen essen und dicker und dicker werden



Bist du denn nächste Woche noch im Lande?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

fliegt man als Condor um diese Zeit nicht normal gen Süden?


----------



## Condor (27. Dezember 2007)

Also kommendes Wochenende bin ich noch in Bonn, ob ich am 5-6. noch hier bin weiß ich nicht. Eher nein, da am 07.01 wieder Uni in Aachen angesagt ist und ich dort schon etwas früher hinwollte um meine Ruhe zu haben...
Najo, viel Spass Euch allen beim Biken


----------



## shog87 (27. Dezember 2007)

Der Condor ist ein Vogel der westlichen Hemisphäre. Der wandert nicht. ;-)

Ja ich bin dann morgen einfach so gegen halb 12 an der Gina. Gruß


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Dezember 2007)

Ok schön

Also dann bis morgen 11 am Bf oder an die andern man sieht sich bei gina...

@ shoq: Danke für den Tip...xD


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Dezember 2007)

Heute war ja echt cool....waren viele Leute da...die neun Jumps sind auch geil...

Kann denn jemand noch morgen? Werde auch schon recht früh mit Mo da sein...

@ Froschi: Geht das klar mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (28. Dezember 2007)

Zwiebel und co,

wie schauts mit morgen biken aus???


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Dezember 2007)

Bin morgen wie gesagt wieder bei gina...


----------



## suRe (28. Dezember 2007)

also ich werd morgen auch dabei sein. ab wann kann man mit euch rechnen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Dezember 2007)

ich bin mim mo ab 10.30 uhr da und wir werden mal bissi fahren, paar fotos machen und noch das neue Gap anfangen zu bauen.

Bringt auch mal deine cam mit SuRe...!


----------



## suRe (28. Dezember 2007)

jopp, alles klar.
denke das ich auch um 10:30 da sein werde. wo wollt ihr denn das neue gap hinmachen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Dezember 2007)

ähm....du kennst doch noch hinter diesem corner Sprung dieses längere schnelle stück zu so nem Natur-Anlieger hin oder? da so auf halber strecke.


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Dezember 2007)

wollt morgen mal zur gina fahren rafpael kommt auch mit. werden so gegen 13.uhr da sein.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Dezember 2007)

Viel Spaß mit unseren neuen Pro-Biker Freunden...xD


----------



## Luckfroschi (30. Dezember 2007)

naaa tolll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Dezember 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit unseren neuen Pro-Biker Freunden...xD



 


hab mir im übrigen gedacht den kleineren Kicker von den beiden etwas höher und steiler zu schauffeln, halt eher was zum tricksen

habt ihr jetzt Gestern was gabaut?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. Dezember 2007)

Das waren so kleine kiddies....micha fand die iwie tol...xD

Also der kleine Kciker ist iwie total mist...wenn du den geradeausspringst dann rutscht du weg und wenn du den rauswhipst dann machste nen abgang nach rechts.
Ja haben den Absprung von Gap hinten gebaut.


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Dezember 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Also der kleine Kciker ist iwie total mist...



Komisch, bei mir hats doch geklappt
gewusst wie


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. Dezember 2007)

ich mag den großen mehr....;-)


----------



## Luckfroschi (31. Dezember 2007)

wünsch allen einen guten rutsch. und prost


----------



## suRe (31. Dezember 2007)

jo, wünsch ich euch auch mal... auch wenn bei mir das tanzen heute abend sehr eingeschränkt stattfinden dürfte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (31. Dezember 2007)

In diesem Sinne, rutscht gut rein und übertreibt es nicht


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Dezember 2007)

@ suRe denk dran, dass Tanzbein bzw Fuß nicht zu sehr zu schwingen, damit es am nächsten WE wieder geht....xD


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Januar 2008)

an alle frohes neues(denen ich es noch nicht gewünscht habe^^)

wer hätte lust und zeit am wochenende zu einen ausflug nach boppard?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Januar 2008)

Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich

Meine tolle Idee...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Januar 2008)

hehe, mal schauen evtl bin ich auch da. je nach wetter und sonstiger verabredungslage.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Januar 2008)

Ok cool...dann kannste meine PM ja ignorieren...xD


----------



## hülemüll (2. Januar 2008)

Hi jungs!

Ich bin hier mit meiner Frage wahrscheinlich nicht ganz richtig, aber ich habe gesehen, dass ihr den Laden DirtMetals in Siegburg kennt. Wisst ihr zufällig, ob die gerade Urlaub machen bzw. wann da wieder jemand erreichbar ist? Hab es bisher nur telefonisch versucht, aber da geht nie einer ran... 

Danke schon mal!

Mfg


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Januar 2008)

hmmm eigentlich nicht
muss da sowieso die tage mal anrufen. werde es mal morgen machen und dir bescheid geben

was willst du den da machen?^^


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Januar 2008)

@ all:

Hat jemand Lust morgen bei der Gina zu fahren?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Januar 2008)

Edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Januar 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa....ich habe den 1000sten Beitrag hier geschrieben! *freu*



tja wer lesen kann ist im vorteil 

ich war es wohl


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Januar 2008)

Hoi wollt Morgen oder Sa was fahren gehen?
ist irgendwas geplant?


----------



## Condor (3. Januar 2008)

Domi bekommt seinen neuen Esel und fährt am Sa ne Runde mitn Christoph... vllt bin ich auch dabei, aber fahr glaub ich eher nach Aachen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Januar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hoi wollt Morgen oder Sa was fahren gehen?
> ist irgendwas geplant?


im zweifel boppard


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Januar 2008)

Boppard! Boppard!


----------



## Condor (3. Januar 2008)

Noooo... bevor jetzt alle Boppard schreien... Zwiebel kommst Du morgen mit auf ne 7geb Runde?  Samstag solls auch regnen, dann fahr ich Samstag nach Aachen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, wäre ich morgen im 7geb auch dabei.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Januar 2008)

ja echt son mist mit dem wetter. heute und gestern echt traumhaft und ich hock hier im büro... und das WE wird KACKA


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Januar 2008)

Naja...Regen ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal...würde dann trz fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (3. Januar 2008)

So als ich schmeiss dann mal etwas Input in die Runde...

Kleine Shredderrunde morgen (welche Trails mir egal, aber Breiberge müssen eingebaut werden!!):

Treffpunkt Morgen 11 Uhr in Königswinter an der Fähre für alle, die lieber selbst den Berg rauffahren (wie ich).
Für alle anderen, die lieber den Bus zur Magarethenhöhe nehmen, würde ich sagen, dass wir uns dann um 12 Uhr oben am Parkplatz treffen. (wenn man von Königswinter kommt auf der rechten Seite).


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Januar 2008)

Ok kann mir jemand ganz kurz sagen wie ich da hin komme und ob ich mitm stinky da gut fahrn kann?


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Januar 2008)

Bei mir schauts Morgen schlecht aus
bin zwar auch im 7-Geb unterwegs, aber mit dem 4-rädrigem Geländewagen inkl. Nachwuchs
wollt dafür dann aber am Samstag gehen, Boppard schaut gar nicht mal soo schlecht aus:
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?LOC=7000&type=WORLD&id=23827

hätte noch einen Mitfahrplatz zu vergeben


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Januar 2008)

also es gibt doch hoffnung noch für mich und in den ferien biken^^
meine gabel ist heute bzw wird heute rausgehen und vllt schon morgen bei mir sein


----------



## Luckfroschi (3. Januar 2008)

würd gern mitkommen nach boppard zwiebel aber ich muss leider arbeiten. buuuu h heuuul sniiief


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Januar 2008)

wer kommt denn jetzt Samstag mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Januar 2008)

ich und jokok wahrschl...wenn seine gabel morgen nicht kommt dann müssen wa ihm entweder ne ersatz-gabel besorgen oder so fahren.

Hat jemand nicht noch iwas gabelmäßiges im Keller liegen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. Januar 2008)

könnte halt noch einen mitnehmen


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Januar 2008)

wurde gerade schön geweckt und werde wahrscheinlich bei der 7.gebirgsrunde dabei sein


----------



## Wheelsiderider (4. Januar 2008)

@ zwiebel:

passen zur Not auch zwei? Ich sitze auch gerne im Kofferraum mit den Bikes ;-)


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Januar 2008)

hast doch mal was von 3leute mit bikes erzählt oder zwiebel


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. Januar 2008)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> hast doch mal was von 3leute mit bikes erzählt oder zwiebel



ja, dass war aber auch mit dem alten Wagen, der war grösser.
könnt es ja ausknobeln, ich fahr zwischen 9:00 und 9:30 los.


----------



## Luckfroschi (6. Januar 2008)

bin gleich was zur gina


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. Januar 2008)

Mir tut mein Bein von gestern weh...:-(, sonst würde ich kommen...


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Januar 2008)

Was geht denn hier, habt ihr Fieber 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=87500&sort=1&cat=8&page=1
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=87407&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

@Joko
Tausch besser mal gegen ein HT damit du dir mal bewusst wirst wie rücksichtslos du mit deinem Material umgehst (da gibts keinen Federweg und es geht direkt auf die Knochen) 
...der Plumssack der geht um... fidebum


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Januar 2008)

tach jungs,

hat einer von euch bock auf mein specialized enduro? wotan, rohloff - only fine parts... guter preis inklusive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (9. Januar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier, habt ihr Fieber
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=87500&sort=1&cat=8&page=1
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=87407&sort=1&cat=500&page=1



hmmm, muss zwiebel recht geben... ihr habt doch beide erst neue rahmen, oder? ...man fährt auch nicht sehr viel schneller mit nem dh rahmen...

erinnere mich nur an rittershausen, wo der schnellste aus der hobbyklasse mit nem perb gefahren ist... der hatte vorne 160 und hinten 150 (stimmt das?) mm federweg.


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Januar 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> hmmm, muss zwiebel recht geben... ihr habt doch beide erst neue rahmen, oder? ...man fährt auch nicht sehr viel schneller mit nem dh rahmen...
> 
> erinnere mich nur an rittershausen, wo der schnellste aus der hobbyklasse mit nem perb gefahren ist... der hatte vorne 160 und hinten 150 (stimmt das?) mm federweg.



Nix da PERP, das war der mit dem Prophet und das hat *140 mm*
ERGO nicht der FW sondern die Technik machts!
...und die will erlernt werden
...und die lernt man am besten mit nem HT 

wo wir wieder beim Thema sind

@Joko
ich will dir bestimmt nicht an den Karren pissen, aber mir ists in Boppard halt nur zum wiederholten Male aufgefallen dass du recht unkontrolliert rumhobelst und deine Landungen nicht gerade geschmeidig sind (deshalb der Plumssack )
und den ganzen spökes erlernt man halt am ehesten mit nem HT, denn lass dir gesagt sein, hättest du letzten Sa ein HT unterm Hintern gehabt hätts dich 100%ig geworfen.

Nur ein Tip von nem alten Weisen


----------



## chichi (9. Januar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Nix da PERP, das war der mit dem Prophet und das hat *140 mm*



ja genau meinte ich ja... hatte mich vertan.


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. Januar 2008)

jo jetzt melde ich mich mal zu Wort^^

1)Danke für den Tipp, Prejumps bei doubles sein zu lassen. Habe es mir halt durchs Droppen bei der Gina angewöhnt und muss es mir erstmal wieder austreiben. War jetzt über zwei Monate nicht mehr auf meinen Bock und durch neue Federgabel ect. muss ich erstmal ans Bike gewöhnen. (Die Gabel habe ich erst am Freitag bekommen)
2)Es sieht vllt aus wie ein "Plumssack", weil ich halt nicht bocksteif stehenbleibe bei Landungen, sondern halt mit dem Körper immer versuche zu federn.
3)Ja, ich hätte gern lieber hier ein HT, aber da fehlt mir oben und unten das Geld.
Wie oft ich im moment zum Biken komme, da bringe ich mich mit nen HT um
Warte ja schon über zwei Monate auf das Geld für meine Totem. Da Dirt Metals ja seinen Lieferanten keinen Druck bei sowas macht, muss ich das mal die Tage wieder in Angriff nehmen.
4)Dieses "Tauschen" ist von meiner Seite aus mehr Fun, weil ich nicht denke, dass ich ein vernünftiges Angebot bekomme.

Außerdem bin ich im Moment voll zufrieden mit meinen Whiplash, weil auch die Lager TOP aussehen


Mal eine andere Sache: Ich habe mir jetzt vorgenommen am Samstag eine bzw zwei 7 Gebirgsrunden zu drehen. Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Januar 2008)

ICH ICH ICH ICH

@ JoKo bei den Landungen federst du irgendwie kaum mit dem Körper sondern lässt dein bike das erledigen...das sieht so aus.


----------



## patrese (9. Januar 2008)

lustig lustig
hey,dein fusion w lässt sich eigentlich super zu einem dh-ler umbauen.
die geo ist super, federweg reicht.
das einzige was du ändern kannst ist ne doppelbrücke (dann kannste sagen, dass du nen reinen dhler fährst) und ne kettenführung (habs in frankreich peille auch mal gefahren),sogar mit luftdämpfer.

achso, liest sich nett " ich feder bei der landung ab"

viel erfolg beim biken

@ zwiebel: bis zur nächsten w-berg begegnung


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Januar 2008)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> jo jetzt melde ich mich mal zu Wort^^
> 
> 
> 2)Es sieht vllt aus wie ein "Plumssack", weil ich halt nicht bocksteif stehenbleibe bei Landungen, sondern halt mit dem Körper immer versuche zu federn.



Das tust du ja gerde *NICHT*

und hier gehts ja um die Technik und nicht die Ausreden


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. Januar 2008)

Naja ich versuche es bei manchen Sprüngen schon, aber wozu habe ich ein Fully

Fusion ist sowieso eine Sache für sich. Bei normalen Rollen auf der Straße schlägt der Dämpfer(mit meinen Setup) fast durch. Aber bei Sprüngen und ver....en Aktionen macht er kein Ton.
Müsste eigentlich voll durchrasseln, tut er aber nicht, mir recht

Mir ist hier mal was aufgefallen. Hier wird viel gelabert, aber dafür wenig gebiked, sollten es mal ändern oder 

Für SA: Ich würde gerne früh fertig sein, weil am Abend steht was bei Luckfrosch an.
Wie wäre es mit 12Uhr oben bei Magarethen-Höhe?


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. Januar 2008)

@patrese

Ist jetzt alles vorhanden. Habe ja die Totem rausgeschmissen und eine 888 eingebaut.

Müsste nur mir mal einen anderen Dämpfer holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Januar 2008)

Hey wir biken alle und du pennst rum...in der Zeit wo du nicht biken warst, war ich 6mal... ;-)


----------



## chichi (10. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]



sooo, hier mein radl

tausche gegen freeride bobbycar oder gleichwertige gieskanne. 
bitte nur ernstgemeinte angebote!


----------



## chichi (10. Januar 2008)

achso, werden natürlich noch nen paar parts geändert... hab nur schonmal "fahrbar" aufgebaut...


----------



## chichi (10. Januar 2008)

achja, falls jemand interesse an nem sehr guten dhler komplettbike (Last Herb DH) hat, einfach mal schreiben!


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Januar 2008)

Ahh
wenigstens ist jetzt mal ein adäquater Sattel drauf 
Kefü wechseln!
fährst du jetzt mit Clicklies 
willmich dann noch meinen Vorrednern aus der Galerie anschließen:
Kleber an der Gabel sind Kacka und passen farblich überhaupt nicht ins Gesamtbild:kotz: 

@all
strebe an nächsten Sa mal nach Essen zu fahren, die 4X-Strecke testen


@Patrese
Klaro


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Januar 2008)

Man jetzt hat noch einer mein Lieblingsbike xD

Aber die Gabel, der Sattel und die KeFü gefallen nit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (10. Januar 2008)

bis auf den sattel bleibt alles (optische) wie es ist...
die kefü funktioniert super! warum also tauschen...?!
die gabel war ne spinnerei, ist mir jetzt aber zu viel arbeit das alles wieder ab zu machen. und obs mir optisch gefällt, weiß ich nicht... auf jeden fall hab ich nicht das bedrüfnis alles wieder ganz schnell zu entfernen.
der "orange aufkleber" ist nen schutz vor der kette von koxx und die haben nun leider mal nen oranges logo, hab nicht vor mir wegen dem orange etwas neues zu kaufen...
naja, soweit.


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Januar 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> bis auf den sattel bleibt alles



Wieso willst du den Sattel tauschen 

doch die Kleber *müssen* ab, ist optische Vergewaltigung

Find dem Bike würd ne LG besser zu Gesicht stehen als die Truvativ
(Hab die bei mir ja auch drauf, funzen tut die, stuft jedoch den Gesamteindruck ab)


----------



## chichi (10. Januar 2008)

plastikschale vom sattel ist gebrochen... deshalb neuer.

und solange die kefü mich von a nach b bringt, bleibt die drauf. aber hast recht, ne lg würde was her machen... naja, seh das eher pragmatisch.

und um die aufkleber können wir uns ja noch streiten


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Januar 2008)

Bist du jetzt eigentlich wieder im Lande??


----------



## chichi (10. Januar 2008)

wieder da, jep! aber zur zeit erkältet...


----------



## Luckfroschi (10. Januar 2008)

hi chichi. hab die w berg videos hier kann sie dir das nächste mal geben wenn wir uns sehen ach ja find das bike und gerade die gabel hammer. weil es so schön aus der reihe tanzt mit dem aufklebern an der gabel. mir gefälls


----------



## Luckfroschi (10. Januar 2008)

hät ja schon bock auf den Last Herb tahmen. man konntest du das nicht paar tage früher sagen buuuh heul snief dafür würd ich sogar mein demo stehenlassen was ich mal haben mag


----------



## patrese (10. Januar 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein sahne hinterbau der rahmen, besser geht kaum
kettenführung spielt wirklich keine rolle, sie ist leicht und funktioniertf.
aba, vorne schwalbe und hinten maxxis 
da muss alles schwalbe ran

viel spass mit dem bike


----------



## SCM (10. Januar 2008)

Ach nee,

der Heimkehrer. Und direkt mit seinem neuen Hobel. 

Im Bikemarkt verkauft gerade einer einen Flite SLR für 40, guck da mal rein, der wäre ein würdiger Ersatz.
Bin am WE übrigens auch mal wieder verfügbar!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Januar 2008)

Dann komm doch mit 7geb am sa...

@zwiebel:

CFK-KeFü ist gestern angekommen, in was für ner Form willste die Vorlage haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2008)

hier leute was gehtn bei euch am samstag/sonntag? ich hätte gern mal wieder digge action. dominic bist du am WE am start?


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Januar 2008)

Kann dieses WE leider nicht, soll aber laut Wetterprognose auch ziemlich mieß werden; von daher schadenfreu
wer hätte lust nächste Woche Samstag mit nach Essen zu fahren?

@Wheelsiderider
wenns geht einfach auf ein A4 "schablonieren"- einscannen- und mir per mail senden
sollte der einfachste Weg sein.


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Januar 2008)

ich freu mich ja schon sooo dermaßen auf den kommenden Herbst, dann kann ich von Schnäppchen wie diesem profitieren 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220189320510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

wahnsinn,oder?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ich freu mich ja schon sooo dermaßen auf den kommenden Herbst, dann kann ich von Schnäppchen wie diesem profitieren
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220189320510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
> 
> wahnsinn,oder?


häh?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Januar 2008)

Ich kann mir so eins schon im Sommer holen...*zungerausstreck*

Schablone schick ich dir.

@trickn0l0gy:

Fahr doch mit mir und JoKo im 7gebierge mit...


----------



## Condor (11. Januar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ich freu mich ja schon sooo dermaßen auf den kommenden Herbst, dann kann ich von Schnäppchen wie diesem profitieren
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220189320510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
> 
> wahnsinn,oder?



Cooool.... das freut mich für Dich...
Und Domi... geile Karre hast Du da. hmpf würd ja gern auch morgn mit, aber geht gaaar nich von der uni her... Lass mal Ende Februar fahren gehn, ok!?


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Januar 2008)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> häh?



findest du ein neues Intense 6.6 für umgerechnet 850 häh


----------



## chichi (11. Januar 2008)

bei mir wirds leider nichts dieses we, bin noch krank... werde ab montag vllt aufm radel stehen. aber viel spaß euch!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> findest du ein neues Intense 6.6 für umgerechnet 850 häh


neee nur das mit dem herbst und so - wenn du es so geil findest warum kaufst du es nicht direkt? im nächsten herbst wird es kaum noch da sein?   oder hab ich da wat nicht verstanden?

@wheelsiderider: wo trefft ihr euch denn udn was fahrt ihr dann? weil mein enduro ist etwas kaputt, brauche eigentlich nen neues hinterrad. demo geht auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (11. Januar 2008)

Ich höre immer nur CFK-Kettenführung. Weiht mich ein!
Oder legt direkt zwei CFK-Platten übereinander! 

Wann wollt ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir vom Bommelmaster eine machen lassen und Zwiebel will ne Zeichnung.

@tricknology:

Also ich denke mal demo geht auch...wir fahren ja alle mit unseren Fullys. Treffen uns im Siebengebierge an der Margarethenhöhe am Parkplatz...vll kann  jemand anderes das besser beschreiben.

@SCM:

10.20 Uhr am Parkplatz Margarethenhöhe...Sure kommt auch und Joko.

Könnt auch einfach anrufen dann treffen wa uns bei der zweiten Runde aber früher ist besser dann könen wa mehr fahren.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2008)

was genau wollt ihr denn fahren? für ne lange tour mit viel kurbeln und bergauf ist das demo eigentlich nicht geeignet.... oder habt ihr einen spot mit ein paar netten drops und so?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Januar 2008)

Das sind eigl recht lange trails, wo man ab und zu immer mal schieben muss.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2008)

hmm, nee dann eher nicht.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Januar 2008)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Januar 2008)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> - wenn du es so geil findest warum kaufst du es nicht direkt? im nächsten herbst wird es kaum noch da sein?



schon klar war ja nur ne exemplarische Darstellung, solche Angebote gibts dort ja wie Sand am Meer


----------



## SCM (13. Januar 2008)

Moin,

wollte heute so um ~12.00 Uhr zur Siebengebirgsrunde in Königswinter aufbrechen. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## chichi (15. Januar 2008)

so, nächsten samstag ne 7geb runde. wer ist mit dabei? 
bin auf jeden fall mitm christoph unterwegs, mein neues radel einweihen...


----------



## chichi (15. Januar 2008)

wollte die tage mal mit na zahnbürste ausrücken, wenn jmd lust und zeit hat kanna ja mitkommen, also im betroffenen gebiet nen bissl die trails "putzen".


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Januar 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> so, nächsten samstag ne 7geb runde. wer ist mit dabei?
> bin auf jeden fall mitm christoph unterwegs, mein neues radel einweihen...



Sorry, wollt den Sa endlich mal nutzen und die 4X-Strecke in Essen antesten, höchstens wenns Wetter allzu lumpig ist komm ich mit in die 7-Mountains


----------



## chichi (15. Januar 2008)

jo wäre cool! also ich bin auch bei ekelwetter unterwegs.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Januar 2008)

ich bin dieses WE nicht aufm bike... münchen ruft. fliege zum skifoan mitm süssen haserl... dominic u remember that night, don't you? hahaha ist aber keine von den beiden!


----------



## chichi (15. Januar 2008)

hahaha,  "remember"?! hmmm  
na dann wünsch ich dir viel gaudi!
und grüß die olle vom flughafen! 
bis demnächst mal!


----------



## chichi (17. Januar 2008)

also kommt sonst jemand mit am samstag? martin?


----------



## SCM (17. Januar 2008)

Hmpf...ich hab mir Sonntag einen Magen-Infekt geholt.  
Momentan bin ich noch recht schwach, mal gucken, wie es mir übermorgen geht.

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Last Herb auf sich?

Edit: Hab gerade mal die Last-HP durchstöbert. Das Herb hat in Größe L eine Sitzrohrlänge von 38 cm?!?!? Ist die Kiste für die neue Generation von Zwergenmenschen? Mein (Mist-,Müll-;Schrott-Perp - ich hasse es von Fahrt zu Fahrt mehr) hat in M schon knappe 43cm und ist mir zu klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (17. Januar 2008)

hehe, jaaa, die last dinger sind ziemlich klein... die haben aber was an den größen geändert zu 2008, nen L (alt) ist jetzt nen M (neu) zb.
naja, ist von nem bekannten das herb.
ich fahr das glory auch in M, mal gucken wie es sich so fährt... 
sag bescheid wenn du wieder fit bist!


----------



## SCM (17. Januar 2008)

Ich bin das Glory DH (2006er) letzte Woche im Sauerland mal gefahren.
Das war in L sehr angenehm; ich würde mich aber gerne nochmal auf deins in M setzen. Letzlich wird es eh darauf hinaus laufen, dass ich mir die Kiste irgendwann hole.
Ob für unser heimatliches Flachland angebracht oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Ich fühle mich von der Geometrie einfach nur noch auf DHlern wohl. Ob die Kiste jetzt 25cm, 12cm oder gar keinen Federweg hat, 16 oder 23 Kilo wiegt, ist dabei total egal.
Hauptsache schön überm Hinterrad sitzen und ja keine steilen Winkel.


----------



## chichi (17. Januar 2008)

ja musste gucken, das ist der teamrahmen, der hat ne andere geometrie als der "normale" glory dh rahmen... deshalb weiß ich nicht genau ob der sehr aussagekräftig ist. 
bist aber gerne willkommen zum probesitzen!
also dann, werde fit!


----------



## chichi (20. Januar 2008)

also nächsten samstag ins 7geb? so um 11 wieder?


----------



## Marc B (21. Januar 2008)

@Bonner: shreddet ihr auch manchmal im Kottenforst? Bin da ab und zu und dachte mit Bike könnte da etwas gehen. Beim Spaziergang sah es ganz gut aus.

Thx für Infos


----------



## chichi (23. Januar 2008)

ich persönlich nicht... aber kannst gerne mal ins 7geb kommen.

soo war heut mal fahren, reinste schlammschlacht weil so richtig schön durchgenieselt...
naja, also

wer ist samstag dabei?
nen bissl dh trainieren?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn du sonntag machst bin ich dabei...weil am sa bin ich mit joko unterwegs.


----------



## suRe (23. Januar 2008)

Also ich werde wohl Samstag und Sonntag fahren können, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Wobei ich Samstag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht vor 13 Uhr kann :/ Folglich bin ich stark pro Sonntag


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. Januar 2008)

Ich auch!

Hoffe mein behinderter Finger geht bis dahin wieder...scheiß entzündung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (23. Januar 2008)

ja sonntag bin ich auch unterwegs. 
samstag wird auch bei mir was später, muss ne waschmaschine tragen

also so um halb 2 vllt?!
sonntag dann lieber schon um 11 oder so, weil sonst die wanderer unterwegs sind...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Januar 2008)

Ich sage dir morgen bescheid ob ich am Sonntag kann.


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. Januar 2008)

hi ho . bin sonntag auch unterwegs. weiss nur noch net genau wo. da ich ja jetzt stolzer besitzer eines autos bin.prima


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Januar 2008)

Wow...herzlichen Glückwunsch..wasn für eins?


----------



## suRe (24. Januar 2008)

yo yo, also samstag bin ich auch dabei, 7-gebirge  also werd um 12 die bahn nehmen und dann zirka 13 uhr an der margarethenhöhe sein. noch jemand definitiv dabei?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Januar 2008)

fahr doch am so dann bin ich auch vll dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (25. Januar 2008)

also bin definitiv samstag und sonntag unterwegs, samstag gucke ich dass ich um 1 an der magarethenhöhe bin.
@sure: können ja dann zusammen ne runde fahren.

und sonntag bin ich ab 11 an der magarethenhöhe...
@wheelsrider: wenn du bock hast, dann komm da mit.


----------



## Luckfroschi (25. Januar 2008)

@wheelsrider:  hab nen vw polo. schon was älter aber fährt ja chichi könnte morgen auch am start sein hab frei morgen


----------



## chichi (25. Januar 2008)

so, was haltet ihr davon sonntag alle fahren zu gehen? morgen könnte was knapp bei mir sein...

bin also morgen doch nicht verbindlich dabei.


----------



## suRe (25. Januar 2008)

Okay, dann Sonntag. Wieviel Uhr denn?


----------



## chichi (25. Januar 2008)

sonntag früh, also so um 11 oben treffen ca.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Januar 2008)

Ich bin sicher dabei...werde schön gefahren...xD


----------



## art.nagel (28. Januar 2008)

Bonjour, wollte mal fragen wie eure Touren im 7gbg ausschauen?? Sehe ich dass richtig, dass ihr mit dem Bus hoch- und mit dem radl runterfahrt? Fahrt ihr eher trails, oder hüpft ihr mehr?
Mein CD drecksHT macht zwar nicht alles mit, aber ich wuerde gerne paar trails und technik-spots kennenlernen.
Fährt evtl an Karneval jemand von euch? Wuerde mich freuen.


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. Januar 2008)

holla^^

Jup wir fahren mit Bus hoch bis M-Höhe, schieben die Bikes hoch und fahren dann in angemessenen Tempo runter 

Da ich kein großer Fan von Karneval bin und werde ich an diesen tagen auch biken gehen.
Fahre am Sonntag sehr wahrscheinlich meinen neuen Dämpfer testen im 7 Gebirge, kannst dich also anschließen.
Ich fahre alles, hauptsache es macht Spass.
Im 7 Gebirge ist Hüpfen nicht so angesagt, sondern Trail ballern.
Fürs Hüpfen haben wir unsere Gina


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Januar 2008)

Werde evtl. Sa im 7Geb. unterwegs sein.
Dominic, wie schauts aus?
CD-HT`ler sind herzlich wilkommen


----------



## chichi (29. Januar 2008)

klar, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suRe (29. Januar 2008)

So, diesmal bin ich auch dabei! Ohne wenn und aber


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Januar 2008)

Ich bin nicht dabei, da ich morgen snowboarden fahre -.-


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Januar 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei, da ich morgen snowboarden fahre -.-



wohin?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Januar 2008)

GEht nach Leogang...schön Kona Whitestyle nebenher gucken...xD


----------



## chichi (1. Februar 2008)

also morgen um 11 an der magarethenhöhe... wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## suRe (1. Februar 2008)

jo, komm mit nem kollegen dahin. nehmen um 10 uhr die bahn und sind wenn alles glatt geht kurz nach 11 da!


----------



## RedHat (1. Februar 2008)

SO, um dann auch mal zu antworten  
Ich (der Kollege von suRe) komme dann auch mit, habt nur Mitleid beim hochschieben.....

Bis morgen in aller Herrgotts frühe dann!


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. Februar 2008)

ach komm, suRe war letztens immer mehr am meckern als du


----------



## RedHat (1. Februar 2008)

Wollt schon mal Prophylaktisch jammern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suRe (2. Februar 2008)

Hey, 
ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen   Tut mir wirklich Leid!
Ich hoffe das wir es bald mal schaffen und in den Genuß kommen, gemeinsam eine Runde zu fahren! 
Allen die heute noch fahren sollten auf jeden Fall viel Sapß!!


----------



## publicenemy (2. Februar 2008)

also leute , wie ih gelesen hab trefft ihr euch in ner stunde  viel spaß bei de, schnee wär ich auhc gern dabei , es wird verdamt nass unterm hintern kann ich euch sagen , den aufm petersberg bleibt de rshcnee sullzig ... naja habe überlegt selber ne runde zu drehen aber ohne funktionskleidung wird mir das zu nass und kalt^^


----------



## chichi (2. Februar 2008)

soo, werde jetzt gleich (etwas verspätet) ne runde drehen... spontan jmd dabei?
morgen bin ich auch unterwegs. also wenn interesse, bescheid sagen.
montag werde ich auch auf dem radel stehen.
vllt sieht man ja den ein oder anderen...?!


----------



## chichi (2. Februar 2008)

mensch mensch, das war vielleicht geil heut zu fahren! 
als es aufgehört hatte zu schneien: blauer himmel, sonne, schnee, perfekt!
und dann ganz alleine auf "unseren" wegen unterwegs. hat echt nen mega spaß gemacht!
also morgen bin ich auch unterwegs wahrscheinlich, und montag auch. jemand dabei?


----------



## art.nagel (2. Februar 2008)

Oui, isch bin morgen dabei! Wann und wo treffen wir uns?

Als ich heute Morgen am Drachenfels vorbeigefahren bin, war das ganze 7gbg weiß Aber klingt ja so, als wär es jut. Hab gehört morgen soll das Wetter besser werden.

Á demain


----------



## publicenemy (2. Februar 2008)

wie istn so das fahren auf dem drachenfels? war noch nie dort... only petersberg ofenkaul oelberg etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (3. Februar 2008)

morgen 2 uhr magarethenhöhe treffen am parkplatz.
joko kommt soweit ich weiß auch.
bis dann


----------



## art.nagel (3. Februar 2008)

Fahrt ihr mit dem Bus um 13:38 ab ODDorf?


----------



## chichi (3. Februar 2008)

nee wollte mitm auto fahren. bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher, wenn mitm bus, dann von königswinter aus.


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Februar 2008)

sry, mir ist aber was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen und schaffe es von der zeit nicht...


----------



## art.nagel (3. Februar 2008)

ich strampel noch. Bis gleich


----------



## publicenemy (3. Februar 2008)

wie kannst du beim strampeln  gleichzeitig noch schreiben ? ^^


----------



## chichi (3. Februar 2008)

mein auto ist kaputt, komme hier nicht weg... so nen mist! tut mir außerordentlich leid, habs gerade erst bemerkt dass der auspuff aufm boden hängt.


----------



## art.nagel (4. Februar 2008)

sollte "hoch" heißen 

Habs zu spät gelesen. Hab bissel gewartet, aber passt schon. Das nächste mal klappts.

Hatte auch vorteile: ich hab mich von irgendeinem wald-heini 
anquatschen lassen und bei der unterschriftenaktion gegen den nationalpark mitgemacht


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Februar 2008)

Mein Whiplash ist jetzt fürs erste fertig und wird auch nix mehr dran verändert(so schnell^^)


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Februar 2008)

wer lust und zeit hat, kann sich uns(chichi und ich) morgen anschließen

treffpunkt: 11uhr m-höhe

ich werde auf jeden fall da sein, muss endlich mal meinen dämpfer richtig testen.

**** ich merke gerade was... 
wird doch nix aus 7Gebirge, weil ich sonst die ganzen tickets zahlen muss...
Werde dann gina,steinbruch und talsperre was unter die reifen nehmen

big sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (5. Februar 2008)

Tickets?? Fahr doch selbst hoch, faules Stück... oder nur Pudding in den Beinen? 
Deine Sattelstütze ist aufjedenfall lang genug!


----------



## chichi (7. Februar 2008)

sooo, ein blick in die aktuelle wettervorschau hat mich bewegt hier einen aufruf zu starten!

samstag früh ne runde fahren! bin auf jeden fall dabei, wer kommt noch mit? 
wird echt nen traumhafter tag! dachte so an 10 uhr da oben treffen... dann sind wir möglichst lange alleine im wald.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Februar 2008)

sachma dominic habt ihr mittlerweile ein paar ganz nette strecken mit sprüngen, shores und co? bin grad schwer am überlegen ob ich am SA mal aufn "sprung" vorbei komme


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Februar 2008)

Nicht am Samstag Kinder...ich will auch und kann nur am Sonntag...


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Februar 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Nicht am Samstag Kinder




sagt der richtige


ich muss mal schauen wie meine schöne wunde am fuss verheilt, wenn ich wieder auftretten kann, dann komme ich mit


----------



## Luckfroschi (10. Februar 2008)

hi ho bin gleich mal was aufn bike. werde mich an den bekannten stellen im wald rumtreiben in siegburg.mach mich gleich zur gina auf. zur grube wollt ich dan später auch mal


----------



## RedHat (10. Februar 2008)

Wollte mal ein dickes Danke loswerden:

Hat gestern richtig Spaß gemacht, freu mich schon auf nächstes mal!

ride on!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Februar 2008)

boah leute, sorry, wollte SA eigentlich vorbei kommen, aber irgendwie dann doch shoppen gewesen in düdo. und heute in willingen gewesen. SHICE das rockt!! wahnsinnig geiler tag dort heute! dom, musst mal mitkommen, ganz grosses kino die dh strecke.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Februar 2008)

Nach Willingen wollte ich auch schon immer mal...

Selbstmordgedanken hatte ich eh schon immer...da kommt die strecke ja jut daher...xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (11. Februar 2008)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> boah leute, sorry, wollte SA eigentlich vorbei kommen, aber irgendwie dann doch shoppen gewesen in düdo. und heute in willingen gewesen. SHICE das rockt!! wahnsinnig geiler tag dort heute! dom, musst mal mitkommen, ganz grosses kino die dh strecke.



geilo!
ja sag mir das nächste mal bescheid, dann komm ich auf jeden fall mit!


----------



## shog87 (11. Februar 2008)

Servus, 
diese Woche soll das Wetter ja beständig bleiben. 
Wer wird denn 7G oder SU und Umgebung fahren? 
gruß


----------



## chichi (11. Februar 2008)

jo bin unterwegs in der woche sowie am wochenende...


----------



## shog87 (11. Februar 2008)

Da du Bummelstudent wohl auch grade Sem Ferien hast, sage mir doch mal wann und wo du gern fahren würdest


----------



## chichi (11. Februar 2008)

hab das ganze jahr semesterferien
bin im 7g unterwegs. werde morgen früh unterwegs sein wahrscheinlich, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich fahren gehe oder nur verschönern...


----------



## shog87 (11. Februar 2008)

Morgen ist bei mir ungünstig, aber wie sieht es dannach mit Mittwoch oderDonnerstag aus, gerne auch morgens?
Ob nur fahren oder auch ein wenig Blätter sammeln ist mir egal. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Februar 2008)

boah ey ihr schüler, studenten und arbeitsverweigerer. euer leben hätte ich gern wieder.... wobei... hmm... geld ist auch geil.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Februar 2008)

Also am WE wäre ich diesmal auch dabei...am Samstag oder Sonntag oder beides...ist egal ;-p

@chichi:

Könnten ja dann auch mal an bedachter Stelle anfangen zu buddeln...in zwei Tagen kann man durchaus was schaffen.


----------



## Lipoly (11. Februar 2008)

Eyy ihr Flachzangen 

Wer von euch verbreitet das Gerücht in SU das ich mim Mopped den HCM,Steinbruch... gefahren bin?
Nicht jedes orange Motorrad gehöhrt mir geschweigedenn ich bin der Fahrer!

Den jenigen der das gewesen sein KANN kenne ich und hab ihm gesagter soll den schei* lassen und das will er in Zukunft auch machen.


----------



## chichi (11. Februar 2008)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Den jenigen der das gewesen sein KANN kenne ich und hab ihm gesagter soll den schei* lassen und das will er in Zukunft auch machen.



ey du Flachzange! 
dann hats sich doch erledigt. tschüss!


----------



## Lipoly (11. Februar 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> ey du Flachzange!
> dann hats sich doch erledigt. tschüss!





Wollt nur wissen wer so ne Schei*e verbreitet sonst tuts mir nicht mehr leid für EUCH wenn einer dort fährt


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Februar 2008)

Kennst du Wayne, oder wo ist der Bus mit den Leuten die das interessiert


----------



## suRe (12. Februar 2008)

garnicht mal so interessant das aktuelle thema.
naja, bin geil auf biken XD


----------



## shog87 (12. Februar 2008)

Siegburg: Sack Reis umgefallen. 



Morgen ist bei mir ungünstig, aber wie sieht es dannach mit Mittwoch oderDonnerstag aus, gerne auch morgens?
Ob nur fahren oder auch ein wenig Blätter sammeln ist mir egal. 

gruß


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2008)

Trail kaputt, wayne!


----------



## SCM (14. Februar 2008)

Uuuuh...da guckt man mal wieder ins Forum und findet direkt unqualifizierte Drohungen der Landbevölkerung. 

Aus "Hast du gesagt, meine Mutter kann nicht kochen" wird "Ey, hast du gesagt isch bin da mit'm Mopped gefahren?".

Wenn ich demnächst so essentielle Fragen wie

- welche Farbe soll mein Steuersatz haben?
und
- finde ich die Boxguide so hässlich, dass ich sie nicht kaufen kann?
- was muss ich tun, um mein UST am Hinterrad dicht zu bekommen?

beantwortet habe, sieht man mich auch wieder hiermit im Wald:







Hach...der Sitzwinkel und der Lenkwinkel sind einfach traumhaft. Und wie schön die Thomson Elite darin glitzern muss, die morgen ankommt...
Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. Februar 2008)

So Leute, da ich dieses WE Zeit habe werde ich Samstag und Sonntag im 7Geb unterwegs sein.

Am Samstag wahrschl schon recht früh so gegen 9 Uhr um den Wanderern zu entkommen und da ich später noch nen Termin habe und dann am Sonntag zu einer eher normalen Zeit...wenn noch jemand fährt stelle ich mich gerne auf Langschläfer usw. ein...xD

P.S.: Martin du hast nen Ultra-Mega geiles Dings da...;-)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. Februar 2008)

Ahja...

Steuersatz wäre nen oranger Acros oder King geil...passend zum lenker,

anstelle der Boxguide ne Shaman oder Bommelmaster nehmen.

Mit UST kenn ich mich nicht aus...xD


----------



## SCM (14. Februar 2008)

Orangefarben? Wuuuhaaa...der Lenker ist golden!

Baut der Bommelmaster noch? Ich dachte, der hätte zumindest eine Pause eingelegt.
BTW: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/94

Der Fresh will demnächst eine KLeinserie auflegen - Wasserstrahlgeschnittenes CFK.


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. Februar 2008)

will ich haben die KeFü

kann ruhig wat teuren werden für diese Optik


----------



## SCM (14. Februar 2008)

Er meinte unter 100 Euro.
Bombt dem mal das Postfach zu, damit der eine große Stückzahl fertigen kann und der Preis gedrückt wird! 
Der soll keine Kleinserie machen, sondern das Teil im großen Stil produzieren!
Ich hatte ihm auch schon gesagt, dass er mal einen Admin kontaktieren könnte - das Teil hat schon Potential, auf der Startseite gezeigt zu werden.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. Februar 2008)

jo liegt so bei 150â¬


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. Februar 2008)

Habe mich heute mit ihn unterhalten und er meinte, dass der Preis sich zwischen 80 und 100â¬ bewegen wird.

FÃ¼r diese Optik und das Gewicht sind mir 100â¬ nicht zu viel, wenn man mal mit Heidy,e-13 oder Akira vergleicht


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Februar 2008)

Hui Martin, wir sicher recht schön die Kiste, auch wenn ich demos etwas abgehalftert finde 

So, ich ahb Heut endlich mein Fixie fertgebastelt


----------



## chichi (14. Februar 2008)

yeah! geile kiste! also beide, demo und fixi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (15. Februar 2008)

Geiles Fixed! Wirklich sehr schön. Ich mag besonders den Sattel und die Kurbel.
Sind das 29" Räder?


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Februar 2008)

Danköö, ne sind normale 28"


----------



## SCM (15. Februar 2008)

Ok, die Räder sehen auf dem Foto nur riesig aus. 

...hast du eigentlich die Erlaubnis, ohne Bremse zu fahren?


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Februar 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> ...hast du eigentlich die Erlaubnis, ohne Bremse zu fahren?



skiddomat


----------



## shog87 (15. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr fein die Kisten! Glückwunsch! 

Wann würdest du Sonntags fahren wollen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Februar 2008)

Also ich fahre morgen um 9uhr ab Margarethenhöhe und am Sonntag ist es mir egal...nur auch am besten recht früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Februar 2008)

Fährt morgen keiner? :-(


----------



## chichi (15. Februar 2008)

doch ich. aber muss mal gucken wann...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Februar 2008)

@ chichi:

Weißte denn schon wann du kommst?


----------



## chichi (16. Februar 2008)

ist mir heut zu kalt, fahre vllt morgen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Februar 2008)

Heute war echt geil...war zwar etwas kühl, aber es war nix los und der Boden war echt geil zum fahren. Bin zwei mal Lohrberg gefahren und dann noch so 4 mal das Steinfeld da an der Löwenburg trainiert...hat echt Bock gemacht.


----------



## LIDDL (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu im Rheinland (Bonn) u auf der suche nach trails zum "schüsseln" (im Freeride-Sinne)!
falls ihr am kommenden Woende zum fahren geht, posted es bitte hier mit ner kleinen beschreibung wann u wo ihr euch trefft, dafür wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!
vor allem das wo! als Neuling muss man da auch erst mal hinfinden!
DANKE & CU


----------



## Kompostman (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin Di und Mi wohl auch in Bonn. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mir ein aar Trails zu zeigen? Ich werde wohl mit meinem Keiler am Start sein.


----------



## chichi (22. Februar 2008)

ich bin sonntag früh unterwegs.
uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, treffpunkt ist aber wie immer an der magarethenhöhe.


----------



## LIDDL (22. Februar 2008)

cool! sonntag bin auf jeden fall dabei!
kannst du mir ne kleine Anfahrtsbeschreibung schicken?
google sagt einem halt doch nicht alles! ;o)

an "[email protected]" 

Danke schon mal im voraus!

CU


----------



## RedHat (22. Februar 2008)

Moin moin!

Sonntag hört sich gut an, kann mich jedoch nicht festlegen.
Ich muss mal vom Schreibtisch weg und :kotz:Mathe für'n Augenblick vergessen.

Wenn dann 10 Uhr m-h? oder zu früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (22. Februar 2008)

10 hört sich doch gut an! 
n kompromiss aus ausschlafen u früh genug auf dem rad sitzen!
ich bin auf jeden fall dabei!
Sonntag soll ja auch ein hammer Tag werden!


----------



## chichi (22. Februar 2008)

liegt auf der strecke von königswinter nach ittenbach, kurz vor ittenbach. fährste denn mitm bus oder mitm auto?


----------



## LIDDL (22. Februar 2008)

ich bin Autofahrer!
wohnen tu ich in Bonn-Poppelsdorf.

kurz vor Ittenbach, is da sowas wie n Parkplatz o ä.?


----------



## RedHat (22. Februar 2008)

Parkplatz ist vorhanden, kostet aber Glaub ich 1,50 pro Tag


----------



## chichi (22. Februar 2008)

nee, also 10... hmm, sehr früh, naja passt schon.
also du kommst dann da den berg hoch gefahren... dann wenn du oben bist, kannst du folgendermaßen feststellen: du stellst ein bis zum rand gefülltes glas wasser auf dein autodach, wenn dieses nicht mehr überläuft und der wasserspiegel parallel zum brett liegt, welches über den rand des glases verläuft, dann bist du oben.
also wenn du oben bist, dann sind da links und rechts parkplätze, du fährst rechts die straße rein aber nicht direkt auf den großen parkplatz, sondern wartest bis ich auch da bin, dann fahren wir auf einen anderen parkplatz, wo man kostenlos parken kann. 
ok?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## Henki85 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ein Gladbacher und ich kommen auch mit, könnt ihr am Parkplatz dann auch auf uns warten?Wir kommen auch mit dem Auto und wollen kostenlos parken.


----------



## RedHat (23. Februar 2008)

Na wer sagts denn,

wird morgen ein richtig schönes Gruppen treffen!
suRe kommt auch noch mit.


----------



## publicenemy (23. Februar 2008)

wieviele seit ihr den bis jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (23. Februar 2008)

Naja, Gruppentreffen is vielleicht übertrieben...

wenn morgen früh keiner schlapp macht dann sind wir 6, glaub ich...


----------



## suRe (23. Februar 2008)

6 Leute zu einer UNHEILIGEN ZEIT!! 
Naja, so entgeht man wenigstens nen bisserl dem Touristenslalom.
In diesem Sinne, bis morgen früh!


----------



## JoKo1988 (23. Februar 2008)

suRe schrieb:


> Naja, so entgeht man wenigstens nen bisserl dem Touristenslalom.



naja davon träumst du doch
musst schon unter der Woche fahren, damit man fast keine Leute begegnet


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. Februar 2008)

Also um 10 Uhr ist da oben schon einiges los...xD


----------



## suRe (23. Februar 2008)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> naja davon träumst du doch
> musst schon unter der Woche fahren, damit man fast keine Leute begegnet



Ach wirklich? Ja dann lass uns in der Woche fahren..... Moment, da kann ja fast keiner Aufgrund von Schule etc.. . Mmh, alleine ist auch blöd, also fahr ich doch dann wenn die meisten können. Sonntag? Wunderbar! -_-



Edith sagt: Und ja, ich hab grad beschissene Laune!!! XD


----------



## end0 (24. Februar 2008)

war doch schön ... (trotz geringfügigem Touristenslalom)

nur leider en bisschen kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Februar 2008)

und trotz meines schönen Latzers..xD

wie waren bei euch die letzten Fahrten? Ich konnte bis auf ein mal komplett durchknallen.


----------



## LIDDL (24. Februar 2008)

jaa, war ein echt guter tag!  
die letzten abfahrten waren auch sehr sehr nett!  

gerne wieder! 
bis zum  nächsten mal.

cu, Liddl


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Februar 2008)

Ist morgen jemand im 7Geb unterwegs? Ich hab nämlich morgen frei und werde was fahren gehen.


----------



## publicenemy (26. Februar 2008)

in 4 wochen  könnt ihr mit mir rechnen  da kommt mein neues schätzelein


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Februar 2008)

was wirds denn für eins??


----------



## publicenemy (26. Februar 2008)

ein transition Blindside mit 66 rc3 und juicy 7 , Dtswiss 6.1D , sram x7 , etc


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Februar 2008)

N1


----------



## suRe (26. Februar 2008)

hui, das blindside gefällt. farbe?


----------



## Kompostman (26. Februar 2008)

Hat morgen eine Zeit und Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich werde später fahren gehen...wo willst du denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (28. Februar 2008)

Die farbe wird weiss sein , mir schwarzen sachen und nen paar roten elox teilen
.... also das typische rot ... marzochi rc3 mit rot , juicy 7 mit rot , hoope  sattelklemme rot und sowas...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Februar 2008)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## LIDDL (29. Februar 2008)

morgen nicht
es ist übrigends ne Unwetterwarnung draussen:kotz:  

aber wenn´s nicht zu heftig wird (Unwetter und trinken)  
 werd ich wohl sonntag unterwegs sein

jemand dabei?


----------



## publicenemy (29. Februar 2008)

also ... wenn unwetter ist , dann fällt ja viel um ... wenn dann mal nen baum übern weg fällt  , kann man da nicht was draus bauen?dauert etwas ... aber dann kann man ja was lustiges daraus machen...


----------



## chichi (29. Februar 2008)

ich geh morgen fahren. dann ists wenigstens nicht so voll im wald.


----------



## RedHat (29. Februar 2008)

so, ich komm morgen.... nicht mit 

muss mal wieder hinterm Schreibtisch hocken . Fahrt dann mal ne runde für mich mit. Und auch einmal bitte für mich auf die fresse legen, damit ich das nächste mal ohne sturz fahren kann  

Na denn viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich denke ich bin, wenn es morgen nicht direkt so abgeht dabei.

@ redhat:

Das mit dem Sturz erledige ich!


----------



## shog87 (29. Februar 2008)

Spontan dabei, je nach dem wie es ausschaut morgen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Februar 2008)

10 Uhr M-Höhe wenn es nicht zu heftig stürmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (1. März 2008)

Servus Jungs,
wie wars heute?   Hat Emma gewütet?

wie siehts aus, geht morgen jemand?
CU


----------



## publicenemy (1. März 2008)

also bei mir im wald hat emma echt gewütet.... alle waldautobahnen waren versperrt, singletrails komischerweise aber fast GARNICHT!!! 
Ich hatte beim fahren das gefühl , das da wo die so ode rso schon holz abgehackt haben , sind mehr umgefallen als wo dichter wald war...
aber matscheschlacht war echt geil

edit: ich war im kottenforst


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. März 2008)

Also ich war heute nicht...war mir bissi zu heikel, als bei der Fahrt zum Bäcker neben mir nen baum umflog ;-)
Aber denke ich bin morgen unterwegs.

@publicenemy:
Was gibt es denn im Kottenforst an Trails? Auch was FR/DH mäßiges?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. März 2008)

Ist morgen noch jemand dabei?


----------



## LIDDL (2. März 2008)

jo, ich hab schon vor am sonntag fahren zu gehen!

bis wann ich fit bin ist ne andere frage,
wann willst denn starten?

wenn ich aufstehe, erd ich mal is forum schauen, aber vor 11 wirds bei mir nix.
ich werd aber  morgen auf jeden fall riden gehen!

poste mal ne uhrzeit, evtl schaff ich es noch


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. März 2008)

Mhmm...der Sturm ist schon bei uns noch ziemlich heftig...ich denke ich werde mich heute eher der Bike pflege widmen...ist mir etwas zu heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (2. März 2008)

bei uns ist nix Wind, sondern SONNE


----------



## Luckfroschi (2. März 2008)

hi ho. bin gleich was im kaldauer wald unterwegs. werd da an den üblichen stellen sein.und bei der gina den neuen jump ausprobierenansonsten grube und zur gisela werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen wie den talperren dh mal rocken gehen wer lust hat man sieht sich im wlad


----------



## shog87 (2. März 2008)

Schickes RXC Lucki, wie kommt es das du dir ein CC Bike zugelegt hast ?


----------



## Beach90 (2. März 2008)




----------



## Luckfroschi (5. März 2008)

hi shog. hatte mal wieder bock auf tour zu gehen und paar kilometer zu sammeln. berg hoch machst damit halt auch noch spass. und für naafbachtal ist das schon das richtige gerät.


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. März 2008)

servus

Weiß jemand vllt wo mein Spaten bei der Gina ist?
Will ihn mal wieder haben


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. März 2008)

zuletzt oberhalb dieser kurvencombi gesehen
dann haben wir damit noch das untere Gap geschaufelt..kann sein dass der da iwo im Unterholz rottet...aber micha war zuletzt da...frag den mal ;-)


----------



## RedHat (6. März 2008)

moinsen!

wie schauts am sonntag aus, 7gebirge? 
Klausuren sind vorbei und hab wieder mal bock auf touristen slalom!

Natürlich nur wenns wetter passt  

Wer dabei? Hoffentlich viele, hat letztens einen riesen spaß gemacht!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. März 2008)

Ich denke ich wäre dabei...sofern ich mit joko am sa fahre.


----------



## SCM (6. März 2008)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei - und bete, dass es nicht regnet, weil das der einzige Tag in der Woche ist, den ich frei habe...
Aber das Ding ist fertig und muss endlich im Gelände eingeweiht werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (6. März 2008)

@SCM: Bei dem Rad wird man blass vor Neid


----------



## SCM (6. März 2008)

Ich bin erstmal blass vom Gewicht geworden. 

Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, Flite SLR Sattel, Holzfeller 1.1 OCT(!), Boxxer Race, MRP System 3, Schlauchlos - trotzdem 19,7 Kg.

Aber: es fährt sich, als würde es 12 Kg wiegen. Ich merke weder im Antritt noch bei Kurven oder wenn ich am Vorderrad ziehe etwas vom Gewicht. Es ist noch ein ganzes Stück agiler als mein altes Giant DH.
Hardtail-Verhalten bei superflachen Winkeln und Sitzen überm Hinterrad - genau das, was ich wollte.

Und die paar Gramm mehr als beim Giant bekomme ich auch noch den Berg hoch (geschoben). Und der Rahmen ist im Tretlagerbereich so steif, dass alles an Antriebskraft auf dem Hinterrad landet, wobei schlauchlos irgendwie so abrollt, als wären gar keine reifen auf dem Rad - irre.
Ich bin nach der Perp-Enttäuschung endlich wieder ein glücklicher Junge.


----------



## Luckfroschi (6. März 2008)

hi scm. wollt auch immer mal ein demo haben und irgendwann hab ich auch eins. ist nen geiles ding. vielleicht darf ich ja mal eine probefahrt machen. hab schon soviel über und von dem demo gelesen das ich doch gern mal wiessen mag wie sich ein demo fahren lässthab dir ja in boppard schon gesagt kauf dir ein demo


----------



## SCM (6. März 2008)

Probefahrt geht klar. Würde ich dir allerdings erst raten, wenn ich neue Buchsen für den Dämpfer habe (das war das einzige Manko an dem Rahmen...) und wenn ich bei der ersten Geländeausfahrt am lebenden Objekt getestet habe, ob alle Schrauben fest sind.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. März 2008)

Meint ihr man kann auch mit uneingefahrenen Bremsen am So mit?


----------



## SCM (6. März 2008)

Was sind denn das für Bremsen, bei denen das länger dauert, als zweimal um den Block fahren?


----------



## publicenemy (6. März 2008)

also da hab cih auch ne frage zu , wie amcht ihr das am besten? muss meine juicy 7´s einbremsen , am liebsten so schnell wies geht um nboch viel von den ferien zu haben



wo ich gra beim thema bin , hab heute soeinen wunderschönen orangenen zettel im briefkasten gefunden , werde morgen mal  die erste hälfte abholen gehen^^


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. März 2008)

Ich hab auch die juicy 7...können uns ja zum gemeinsamen einbremsen treffen...xD

@SCM:
Sind die juicy´s...ich weiß nicht ob es was bringt die um den Block zu fahren...was muss man überhaupt machen? Vollbremsungen? Oder lange schleifen lassen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. März 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die juicy 7...können uns ja zum gemeinsamen einbremsen treffen...xD



Ihr habt Probleme 
was macht ihr euch bittesehr über Einbremsen nen Kopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. März 2008)

Die Bremse bremst ja im Moment nicht wirklich...ich mach mir nen Kopp damit aufn Trail zu fahren...schneller dabei+schneller am baum...


----------



## publicenemy (6. März 2008)

wennd u bis ende osterferien wartest gerne


----------



## LIDDL (6. März 2008)

hey leute, 
ich hätt mal lust die Gina kennen zu lernen!
is von euch da am woende einer unterwegs? so am samstag

ansonsten schließ ich mich für sonntag an!

@SCM:  eine SEHR GEILE schüssel!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei - und bete, dass es nicht regnet, weil das der einzige Tag in der Woche ist, den ich frei habe...
> Aber das Ding ist fertig und muss endlich im Gelände eingeweiht werden:



stösst du in der strassenbahn mitm kopf ans dach? kannst du kirschen direkt vom baum essen? bist du ein RIESE?  

geiles rad. aber irgendwie werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du der grosse bruder vom dirk nowitzki bist.


----------



## SCM (6. März 2008)

Wegen der Sattelstütze?

Kurze Erklärung: Wollte eine mit Setback und fand die Thomson schön. Hab gelesen, dass das der "Knick" bei 7cm unterhalb des Kopfes anfängt. Stimmt aber nicht, bzw. ich kann die Sattelstütze nicht tief genug einstecken, weil irgendwie sämtliche Maße, die ich zur Sattelstütze ergooglet habe, nicht zutreffen. Kürzen is nich, weil ich sie tauschen werde.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon fahre ich nicht wie ein Affe, der übermorgen einen Meniskusschaden braucht und seine Knie gern an die Wange stoßen lässt, ebenerdig durch die Gegend.
An alle hier im Wachstum: Zumindest bei der Anfahrt aus Asphalt bzw. beim nicht-freeriden oder Downhillen immer schön die Sattelstütze rausziehen. Ansonsten macht es spätestens mit 21 komische Geräusche im Knie. 
Selbst so weit ausgezogen ist die Sattelstütze noch zu niedrig, um ohne mittelfristigen Knorpelschaden von Spot zu Spot zu fahren. Bergab sieht das dann wieder anders aus...

Wenn es nicht die Sattelstütze ist, musst du allerdings erklären, was an einem Demo in M bei 1,87 so aussergewöhnlich ist.


----------



## shog87 (6. März 2008)

Morgen Nachmittag ab 3 uhr Mgh , jmd dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (7. März 2008)

3 uhr? da is ja noch dunkel.....ach nee, Nachmittag....
werd mal sehen wie es mir nach heute Abend geht und komme dann evtl.
Ich sag dann morgen bescheid


Damn! ist ja quasi heute! Dann kann ich nicht.


----------



## publicenemy (7. März 2008)

@ red hat ,. um dihc aufzuklären , er meint jetzt in einer stunde und 10 min zu fahren , von morgen  also samstag hat niemand geredet..


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. März 2008)

Wie brems ich die Bremse denn am schnellsten ein? xD


----------



## publicenemy (7. März 2008)

genau dasselbe frag cih mich auch! mir wurde gesgt beshcleunigen abbremsen bis zum fastigen stillstand dann wieder beschleunigen abbremsen beschleunigen abbremsen ..


----------



## publicenemy (7. März 2008)

halt und so hart bremsen wie es geht glaube ich , und nicht schleifen lassen :S


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. März 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Wie brems ich die Bremse denn am schnellsten ein? xD



Monomann ihr Grünschnäbel 
Fahrt einfach los, bei der ersten Abfahrt einfach noch ein bischen Piano, dann ist der Käse gegessen und hier hört die spammerei auf


----------



## SCM (7. März 2008)

Spam. Aber geil:

Hat er selbst entworfen und produzieren lassen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98877&sort=1&cat=last1&page=1

Spam speziell für Zwiebel  : http://www.myspace.com/actofworship

Kommen aus Köln, ich warte nur auf das Album.


----------



## Airhaenz (7. März 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal blass vom Gewicht geworden.
> 
> Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, Flite SLR Sattel, Holzfeller 1.1 OCT(!), Boxxer Race, MRP System 3, Schlauchlos - trotzdem 19,7 Kg.
> 
> ...



19,7   mein 06 8er wiegt nen Kilo weniger inc. DH Schlappen. 

Auf dem Bild wirken Pedale und Bremsen, Feder(wenns ne Swinger Feder is) noch nen bissel heavy.Nur so als Tip, wo du vielleicht noch nen bissel holen kannst. Ansonsten NICE BIKE


----------



## publicenemy (7. März 2008)

ahhh einfach schön ,parts sind zuhause , erstes laufrad ferdisch gemacht ! das wird n geiles bike

weiss jemand wenn cih nur mit 2 vorderen kettenblättern fahre, der trigger aber 3 hat , was ich amchen soll? einfach nur auf die ersten beiden einstellen? viele grüße!


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. März 2008)

@niko: hier gibt es nicht für jede Nachricht Geld

Außerdem wurde das Thema mal in einen anderen Forum mehr oder weniger besprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. März 2008)

ich wollte es nur kurz fragen, da es ja auch public interessierte...


----------



## RedHat (7. März 2008)

@JoKo1988: hier gibt es nicht für jede Nachricht Geld


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. März 2008)

Also wer ist am Sonntag dabei?

@RedHat:
Vll shuttelt uns mein dad am Anfang zum Einstieg des Trails...ich bring mal Seile mit....sind zwar nur 200m aber kein Grund auf´s Auto zu verzichten.
Und....hier gibt es nicht für jede Nachricht Geld!!


----------



## chichi (7. März 2008)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> @niko: hier gibt es nicht für jede Nachricht Geld
> 
> Außerdem wurde das Thema mal in *einen* anderen Forum mehr oder weniger besprochen.




das heißt *einem*


----------



## publicenemy (7. März 2008)

was heisst shutteln? wie in den fetten bikefilmen mim seil hinterher? .... kann dein daddy mich in bad godesberg abholen und mich vom rhein hochsutteln , so oelberg oder so?


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. März 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> das heißt *einem*



genau => Dativ


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. März 2008)

@public:
Basti hat beim letzten mal, als mein dad mich gefahren hat gefragt ob er uns nicht 200m weiter nach oben fahren könnte...xD Das war gemeint...Taxi-Services machen wir nicht...


----------



## Luckfroschi (8. März 2008)

hi ho am krater in kauldauen gibs nen neuen jump den wollt ich morgen mal antesten gehen hat sonst noch wer bock?


----------



## LIDDL (8. März 2008)

was gibts da alles zu fahren?
SingleTrails? Sprünge und drops?

ja ich hab schon bock!

wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (8. März 2008)

Na super...

bin seit gestern einer Erkältung erlegen, mal schauen wie es morgen wird. Denke aber nicht das ich mitkomme.

P.S. Niko, hast dich letztens für mich hingelegt?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. März 2008)

@basti:

War an dem WE gar nicht unterwegs...xD

Aber vll kann ich es morgen einrichten...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. März 2008)

Ist morgen denn jemand im 7Geb unterwegs?

Wenn ja würde ich 10-11Uhr Mgh vorschlagen, je nachdem wie lange ihr schlafen wollt...


----------



## Henki85 (9. März 2008)

sieht ja nicht so aus als würde heute jemand früh aufstehen.


----------



## chichi (9. März 2008)

bin schon unterwegs!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. März 2008)

Höhenmeter fressen oder...xD

Fährt denn heute überhaupt jemand? Bin bereit überall hinzukommen...könnnten auch Gina oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (14. März 2008)

Fahrplan für morgen?


----------



## chichi (14. März 2008)

willingen, kommste mit? mein auto ist nur leider schon voll...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. März 2008)

@chichi:

Biste 2te Woche in Wberg? Bin von DI-Do da...


----------



## publicenemy (19. März 2008)

mhhh Wibe wird wohl nix ...


----------



## publicenemy (20. März 2008)

ist morgen keiner unterwegs!??????? cih muss fahren D::


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. März 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ist morgen keiner unterwegs!??????? cih muss fahren D::



Ja, werd endlich mal Essen fahren


----------



## publicenemy (21. März 2008)

ey ich muss jetzt raus kommt echt keiner siebengebirge? egal ob matsche ode rnicht , cih bin mit nem nagelneuen bike unterwgs und es sit mir egal obs dreckich wird das kann man waschen!


----------



## publicenemy (21. März 2008)

also fahr jetzt rüber zum gebirge ... ode rlass mich eher fahren^^ ...
und joa , wenn jemand mich sieht einfach ansprechen , habe nämlich keine große lust alleine zu fahren ...


Viele Grüße


----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

seid ihr alle im urlaub ? wiso schreibt keiner?

fährt heute jemand? Ich wäre dabei ... aufjedenfall


Viele Grüße


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2008)

morgen?
Da wäre ich dabei.

Edit:
Egal wo du fährst es wird super schlammig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

mhh ja morgen werde ich fahren , ich dachte jetzt eher an heute , wenn heute nachmittag gegen 3 uhr jemand bischen fahren will? bin bei meiner oma und gegen 2-3 zuhaus und ann könnt ich auch fahren ... fahre eigentlich überall mit . und ja shclamm macht mir nix aus^^


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2008)

Wo willste denn fahren?


----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

mhh siebengebirge oder? ja wenn duw as anderes willst bin ich gern dabei , aber ich wär für siebengebirge, wenn du di ch da gut auskennst, ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2008)

naja auskennen nicht...ich kenn halt die standard trails
aber da ist so eine pampe...ich weiß nicht.


----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

ne pampe? ads ist heiliger schlamm! ja standard trails reichen ja


----------



## shog87 (28. März 2008)

Fahre morgen auf jedenfall, wollte eigentlich Talsperren etc. fahren, aber wenn jmd 7G fährt würde ich auch dabei sein.

gruß


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. März 2008)

Na dann stellst euch mal auf ne Gratis- Fangopackung ein


----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

talsperren , wo ist das? bin offen für neues


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2008)

Kaldauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

mhh da wär mir 7G dann doch lieber


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2008)

Naja ich denke ich fahr morgen mal den Spot von nem Typen den ich im 7Geb getroffen habe angucken.


----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

ein spot im 7G ? oder?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2008)

nene


----------



## LIDDL (28. März 2008)

morgen oder am sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## publicenemy (28. März 2008)

Ich ... wahrscheinlich beide tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (28. März 2008)

Krass. Könnt ihr nicht telefonieren? Oder PNs schreiben und den Konsens der privaten Besprechung dann als allgemeinen Termin ins Forum schreiben?

Übrigens schreibt hier unter der Woche niemand, weil die meisten nicht mehr zur Schule gehen.
Für die letzten Wochenenden dürfte das schlechte Wetter ausschlaggebend gewesen sein.


----------



## LIDDL (28. März 2008)

OK, morgen um 11Uhr an der Margaretehhöhe!

besser so?   

CU LIDDL


----------



## shog87 (29. März 2008)

Fahre Sonntag wahrscheinlich nochmal, je nach dem wie der Samstag Abend verlaufen wird.

Würde Talsperren fahren, da ich Sonntag im 7G etwas sinnfrei halte.


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. März 2008)

Werd Heut so von 11:00 bis 14:00 mit nem Kollegen am Finkenberg sein die neue Gabel testen, also wer lust hat 
@Cichi
warst du neulich eigentlich in Willingen?


----------



## publicenemy (30. März 2008)

Ist heut jemand irgendwie im siebengebirge unterwgs? oder jemand der aus bad godesberg kommt der bei berkum/kottenforst fährt?


----------



## shog87 (30. März 2008)

Leider erst zu spät gesehen, Zwiebel.

Unter der Woche jmd im 7G unterwegs?


----------



## suRe (30. März 2008)

Mittwoch eventuell


----------



## chichi (31. März 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Werd Heut so von 11:00 bis 14:00 mit nem Kollegen am Finkenberg sein die neue Gabel testen, also wer lust hat
> @Cichi
> warst du neulich eigentlich in Willingen?



jo das stimmt.
war sehr sehr nett!
hab mir möglicherweise meine gabel verzogen und hoffe mal dass ich irgendwie in 2 wochen ne neue bekomme... zumindest sind beide dichtungen hinüber und ich muss sie morgen früh via express versand zu akira schicken.
meld dich mal wenn du unterwegs bist!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. März 2008)

Meine Gabel ist jetzt auch unterwegs zu Cosmic und joko hat auch mal wieder iwas an seinem Rahmen geschrottet...;-)


----------



## Luckfroschi (31. März 2008)

hi weiss jemand schon was am sonntag so angesgt ist? wre dan auch mitdabei wenns wetter passt. ansonsten bin ich bei der gina den drop weiterzimmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (31. März 2008)

also  ein freund (scott ransom ) sein freund ( ufo st) und ich hatten gedacht am sonntag mal in der grube zu sein ... also vlt radeln wir dann an dir vorbei und sagen ml hallöschen oder du wirst uns sehenm oder so 

edit: 

am samstag musst ich mir echt an kopf fassen , sry wenn ich jetzt ein wenig radikal mich ausdrücke aber ich war oben oelberg mit liddl , 
sehe wie zwei dirtfahrer (wahrscheinlichstandard nur bremse hinten )  brettern vor unseren augen da den einen trail runter an einer familie mit kindern vorbei , ohne zu bremsen poder sonstwas , fand ich erstmal sehr suspekt und komisch , hab dann auhc direkt gedacht so wie die fahren wird nochwas passieren und auch nicht komisch das alle uns biker hassen . naja , ich und liddl fahren dann gemütlich runter (die strecke runter zum roadgap) ... fahren weiter , und unten am parkplatz wurde tatsächlich ein älterer herr von denen umgesäbelt .  hatte etwas blutige hände auch ein wenig iim gesicht und saß am boden , natürlich menschen drumherum und die beiden jungs drumherum . 

Ihr seid sehr wahrscheinlich auch heir unterwegs im forum , ich kann euhc nur sagen, mann kann etwas respektvoller fahren , einbremsen wenn menschen auf dem weg sind , einfach nur um auch zu versuchen das klima zwischen biker/wanderer zu verbessern  . weil indem moment wars mir auch peinblich biker zu sein , menschen sehen einen fullfacehelm und schliessen somit auf alle biker mit fullface, somit sind dann auch wir beim nächsten antreffen auf die personen die *********** 

sodele das war dannd as wort zum sonntag^^


----------



## publicenemy (31. März 2008)

-


----------



## darkhenry1 (31. März 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> also  ein freund (scott ransom ) sein freund ( ufo st) ....



der Freund von deinem Freund mim Ranson hattn Nico M-pire ^^ und würde lieber im 7gebirge heizen gehn weil Siegburg Arsch weit ist 

Womit wir auch beim Thema wären
Feierabendrunde am kommenden Freitag 15:33 Köwi Fähre
  bis dann


----------



## publicenemy (31. März 2008)

ach du bist das  sry , ja er wusste es war ein niclaoi , aber nicht so genau und da dacht ich direkt an ufo st  .. mir wurde gesagt um 15.15 an der fähre aber okay ^^  ich denke wir werden so viele , bis jetzt 5 ode r6 wie ich das verstanden habe , werde wahrscheinlich mit einem shcon vorfahren , ein bsu früher , drehen ne runde übern ölberg und kommen runter zur margahöhe ... weil mit 6 bikes  innen bus ...^^

edit : ja , freitag siebengebirge und sonntag grube , weil am sonntag ist das siebengebirge zu voll nur weil  luckfroschi hatte nach sonntag gefragt


----------



## SCM (1. April 2008)

@publicenemy: Wie alt waren die Typen mit den Dirtbikes und was hatten die für Räder?


----------



## shog87 (1. April 2008)

Freitag bin ich auch dabei. Denke ihr nehmt den Lift oder, also komm ich einfach zur Mhöhe`?!


----------



## publicenemy (1. April 2008)

@SCM , ich denke die jungs waren noch relativ jung , würd sie auf 16 schätzen , bikes .. mhh dirträder halt , ich glaub das eine war dunkelgrün oder olivgrün , aber darauf hab cih weniger geahtet , hab halt erkannt das es dirträder waren...

@shog87 welchen lift? bus?  ja werden wir ... ja komm einfach .. wann genau weiss ich nocht nicht aber  mal schauen ... und mich wirst ja von denen da erkennen^^  ich bin der der imemr als letzter hinter der masse herhumpelt.


----------



## RedHat (1. April 2008)

ENDLICH!

Hab heute mit suRe nach 3 Wochen wieder ne 7Geb. runde gedreht. Kondition war für'n Arsch aber flowig wars! 
Hatten einen All-Mountain Kollegen dabei, der sich Prompt das Vorderrad zerdeppert hat!

Würd mich evtl. mit Sonntag an der Grube anschließen... bis denne!


----------



## SCM (1. April 2008)

Haben die den auf jeden Fall umgefahren?
Wenn ja, kann sowas echt zum Problem werden.
Solche Geschichten sprechen sich in Wandererkreisen rum, sind eventuell schon bei der Polizei gelandet und gehen dann auch zur Forstverwaltung.
Da das Freeriden im Siebengebirge ohne hin rechtlich "problematisch" (Haha, Euphemismus) ist, hat man nach solchen Aktionen dann ganz schnell Nägel und Glasscherben im Boden oder nen Spazierstock im Gesicht.
Oder die zuständigen Behörden kontrollieren stärker - die Bußgelder sind echt nicht ohne.

Daher ist die Aktion so richtig Sch**sse für alle, die sich seit Jahren darum bemühen, beim Fahren im Siebengebirge rücksichtsvoll und freundlich zu sein, um wenigstens geduldet zu werden.

Also: Grüßen, Bremsen, Wanderern immer den Vortritt lassen, bei Familien mit Kindern gegebenenfalls ganz absteigen, sonst klappt das mit der Duldung im Siebengebirge demnächst auch nicht mehr.

Ich fahre da jetzt seit fast zwölf Jahren, ohne dass es einen Zwischenfall gab. Ich hoffe, dass ich auch die nächsten Jahre noch problemlos im Siebengebirge fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (1. April 2008)

hmmm jaaaa ich denke schon ... ich habe es nicht gesehen , es standen cirka 7 leute um den verletzten drumherum , der eine dirter etwas in der mitte, , wie ich fand ziemlich geshcockt , der andere stand 2 meter weg , hat auhc nichts gesagt , wie gesagt , ich war mit liddl unterwegs , der ja echt super freundlich ist , er kam direkt an und hat gefragt ob die irgendwas brauchen krankenwagen opder polizei was auch immer ... er hat wirklich sehr sehr freundlich und höfflich gefragt ... naja , und es kam keine antwort man wurde eher dumm angeschaut ... den dirern ist so wie ich es sehe nichts passiert ...

und wenn ihr das hier lest und euch das peinlich ist *, VERDAMMT WENN EIN UNFALL PASSIERT ZIEHT MAN SICH DEN FULLFACE AUS!!!* das gehört zum respekt und gutem benehmen !...

naja ... ich glaube schon das es zu einer anzeige oder so gekommen ist , als ich abgefahren bin hab ich nur gehört  irgendwas von name und adresse aufschreiben ... wobei polizei und krankenwagen nicht da waren ...

mhhh ich hab mich echt indem moment geschämt! fullface zu tragen udn biker zu sein ...

klar sowas wird ein nachspiel  haben ... gibt ja auch solche die zur zeitung gehen ... immer bei lokales ... wenn sie nix besseres zu tun haben ... kanns mir gut vorstellen  " Extremradfahrer überfährt Wanderer im siebengebirge"

naja ... man sollte schon wenigstens an nem parkplatz wo auch autos sind langsam fahren ... speziell wenn man nur ne hinterbremse hat ...

achja ... und ich fände es schön wenn die hier sich melden können ... ist nicht so das ich böse bin aber vlt ist was ganz anderes passiert und wir machen euch zu unrecht zu den hauptunfallverursachern .... ihr dürft es mir auch gern per pm mitteilen ...


Viele Grüße ,

p.s. RedHat , super da freu ich mich  ich werde versuchen ne filmkamera mitzunehmen , naja, kann nicht gut schneiden aber finds immer ganz lustig  so videos zu haben , ja und nein ich meine nicht die handycam sondern cam mit stativ


----------



## shog87 (3. April 2008)

Dumme Leute wird es immer geben. Man sollte sich nur darum bemühen, dass das nicht ausartet und wie bereits richtigerweise bemerkt wurde, diese dann an Ort und Stelle zur Rede stellen. 


Zu Freitag. Wann seit ihr denn dann oben?
gruß


----------



## RedHat (3. April 2008)

Diese Art von Radfahren is echt das letzte.

Ich hab bis jetzt (fast) immer gute Erfahrungen mit Wanderern gemacht, wenn man sich freundlich gemeldet hat und grüßt, machen die meisten ohne murren und mit einem freundlichen lächeln im Gesicht auch platz, man muss ja nicht mit Vollgas vorbei...

Aber mal was anderes:

GEILOMATIKO !!!! Bekomme jetzt bald mein Dirt bike! Eastern Nighttrain 2008.
Hier zum gucken: http://www.eastern26.com/Products/Complete/MTB08Completes/HTML/2008NightTrain.html

@Liddl: Können demnächst Airtime sammeln gehen

Bin schon so aufgeregt und freu mich auf's zusammenschrauben.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. April 2008)

Zu viel Geld? xD


----------



## publicenemy (3. April 2008)

hmmm ich weiss es noch nicht ... wir wollten uns um viertel nach 3 an der fähre treffen ... muss mal mit meinem freund reden ... scheint aber so zu sein , das es verdammt viele werden^^ 6-7 leute  wenn alle dies sagen kommen


----------



## shog87 (3. April 2008)

Das ist mir dann doch zuviel.
Fahre dann spontan nach Boppard. 


Fährt am WE einer irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (4. April 2008)

" VERDAMMT WENN EIN UNFALL PASSIERT ZIEHT MAN SICH DEN FULLFACE AUS!!![/U][/B] das gehört zum respekt und gutem benehmen !..."

Ja genau!


----------



## chichi (6. April 2008)

Transition Bikes Rider Owned For Life!


heißt owned nicht sowas wie verarscht? ist das die absicht?


----------



## Condor (6. April 2008)

alta.. owned is voll l33t alta... ey weißt Du gar nichts oder was.. du n00b.. das muss kein sinn ergeben...


----------



## publicenemy (6. April 2008)

wen meinstn du??


----------



## RedHat (6. April 2008)

So chichi, da klär ich dich mal bezüglich "owned" auf:
Für Erklärung klick: owned


----------



## publicenemy (6. April 2008)

owned heisst dominiert , es muss nicht negativ sein sondern kann auch positiv sein


----------



## chichi (6. April 2008)

RedHat schrieb:


> So chichi, da klär ich dich mal bezüglich "owned" auf:
> Für Erklärung klick: owned



oh man! ihr habt echt nichts zu tun


----------



## suRe (6. April 2008)

Owned/pwnd like "you got owned" bedeutet eigentlich soviel wie "du wurdest (auf erniedrigende Weise) fertiggemacht".
Eigentlich relativ schwer das 100%ig ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. 
Dominiert geht zwar auch, passt aber imho nicht ganz so gut. 

Aber zum Thema: Chichi owned by RedHat 

Ach bevor ich es vergesse:

Gesetz den Fall WiBe macht bald auf - hat wer Zeit und Lust mal unter der Woche dahin zu fahren?


----------



## shog87 (7. April 2008)

Also bevor hier weitere haarsträubende Erklärungsversuche kommen....

to own - besitzen, eingestehen, anerkennen. 

Folglich meint "Rider owned for life", "in Fahrer-Besitz" sprich im Sinne, desjenigen der selbst Mountainbike fährt. 

Die sich in der Online Chat/Game Sprache entwickelte neue Wortbedeutung von "own" leitet sich auch von seinem Ursprung ab:

"you got owned" - du wurdest in Besitz genommen, im Sinne von keine Kontrolle zu besitzen und folglich das Spiel/Game zu verlieren.


Vielen Dank.
Gruß


----------



## publicenemy (7. April 2008)

da werden sich jetzt die arbeitslosen melden @ sure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suRe (7. April 2008)

Oder die Studenten


----------



## RedHat (8. April 2008)

Yep, unter der Woche is super! Bin nämlich auch Student. 

Aber: So'n scheiß, dachte ich könnte in WiBe beim IXS mitfahren --> verarscht --> is schon voll!

Naja, denn beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. April 2008)

Muha....ich bin dabei....xD


----------



## darkhenry1 (8. April 2008)

RedHat schrieb:


> Aber: So'n scheiß, dachte ich könnte in WiBe beim IXS mitfahren --> verarscht --> is schon voll!
> 
> Naja, denn beim nächsten mal.



Wie schon wieder voll....oh maaaan o__o


----------



## RedHat (10. April 2008)

ES IST DA!!!! 





Oben auf dem Bild noch mit hübschen Reflektoren










Bin stolz wie Oskar! Hübsch isses doch, oder?


----------



## suRe (10. April 2008)

Damn ist das hässlich....
Schei*e nein das Rad ist unglaublich sexy!!! Hoffe ich kann meinen Arsch da gleich mal draufsetzen 
Aber hey, Reflektoren dran! Safety first... u know?


----------



## LIDDL (10. April 2008)

joo, sehr schickes ding!
wann gehts zum ersten ausritt?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. April 2008)

Coool....würde ich auch gerne noch haben.

Was haste denn bezahlt?


----------



## KingGuido (19. April 2008)

Das ist für alle die im Siebengebirge unterwegs sind und es zu schätzen wissen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4687411&postcount=170

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59760 (20. April 2008)

Schaut euch das Wetter an, habt ihr da nich auch lust euch aufs radel zu schwingen und zu biken? Froschi und ich sind denke ich mal so ab 14:30 -15uhr Steinbruch, Gina usw ! Wäre geil wenn sich mehrere Anschliessen würden !!


----------



## flake77 (22. April 2008)

Hi,
ich bin neu nach Bonn gezogen und suche eine gemütliche Radl - Truppe mit Freeride Ambitionen.

Da ich beschlossen habe, jetzt intensiver dem Freeriden zu frönen. Hab ich mal diesen Threat rausgesucht.

und komme gleich mit ein par Fragen:
1.) ist diese gemütliche Schaufel und Freeride - Runde zustande gekommen?
2.) wo kann man im Bonner Raum gescheit eine Freeride Rad kaufen gehen?
3.) wo kann man ungestört ein wenig mit dem neu erworbenen Stück üben?
4.) wo darf ich meine schaufelnde Hand anbieten?

Bitte verzeiht mir mein Unwissen. Am liebsten wären mir zu diesem Thema ernst gemeinte "private Nachrichten"

Tausend Dank

Gruß

Flake


----------



## publicenemy (23. April 2008)

1. -ka-
2. Im Bonner raum wohl eher nicht , du müsstest dich richtung kööln bewegen , wie zB Bikebahnhof oder ähnliches . 
3. ungestört eher nirgends , häng dich einfach hier dran wenn jemand postet das er fährt , fahr mit und du lernst so local spots kennen , ich bin ja auch neu  und fast alle hier sind sehr nett! also brauchst nur aus der bahn austeigen und du wirst abgeholt , du musst dich dafür hier nicht auskennen. 
4. schaufelnde hand wird meines wissens oft/viel / nur hinten bei lohmar bei der gina und so gebraucht , im siebengebirge baut keiner , und im kottenforst lohnt es sich nicht . 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. April 2008)

Hier gibt es schon seit längerem Probleme mit Schaufel Aktionen. Wenn man sagt man geht biken und hat nen neuen Trail kommen alle aus ihren Löchern...sagt man aber man will was bauen dann kommt keiner...

Bikeshop würde ich auch zum Bikebahnhof raten.


----------



## RedHat (23. April 2008)

Aaaalso...

suRe und ich sind wahrscheinlich am Freitag um 14-15 Uhr im Siebengebirge unterwegs, alle dranhängen für schönen Trailspaß 

Breuers Bikebahnhof für Specialized, Felt, Cube: klick mich
Am 26.04 Haben die "Seaison" eröffnung, satte Rabatte auf Fahrräder, speziell Auslaufmodelle vom letzten Jahr.

Bike Gear für Fusion, Steppenwolf, Yeti: klick mich
Sehr gute Konditionen, machen viel in sachen Preisverhandlung und so'n kram. Freundlich. Sehr junges und angagiertes Unternehmen.

Welcher Preisrahmen sollte es denn sein? 

Fährst du schon oder fängst du erst an?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. April 2008)

Ahja ich bin übernächstes We dann mit neuem Radel am Start...wollte dann evtl. nach WiBe fahren...ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (23. April 2008)

was wirds denn ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. April 2008)

Nicolai Ufo-ST


----------



## RedHat (23. April 2008)

Wie kommst denn jetzt dazu? Hast doch gerade dein Kona "gepimpt"?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. April 2008)

Ja alle Parts behalte ich ja auch.
Nur kriege ich den Nicolai Rahmen Co-Sponsored sehr günstig und für meinen Rahmen habe ich nen guten Preis gekriegt.


----------



## flake77 (23. April 2008)

hi,
also ich bin eigentlich CC - Fahrer
von daher würde ich mal sagen Anfänger...
Preisrahmen wäre so max. 2.500 
min. 180er Federweg
und vorn 2 Scheiben zum schalten
der rest ist ziemlich egel...

Freitag 14:00 uhr ist leider zu zeitig...
da bin ich noch fleissig am arbeiten

aber für gute wege bin ich immer zu haben...
sonst kann ich ja auch mit meinem CC - Radl mit fahren
bin dann halt nicht sooo schnell

danke für die reichlichen antworten


----------



## suRe (23. April 2008)

Aber Berg hoch bist du dann wohl schneller 

Spontan hab ich mal die beiden Neu-Bikes rausgesucht die deinen Geldbeutel sehr gut ausreizen und beim letzteren leicht überziehen 

klick
klick

Ansonsten halt im Bikemarkt ausschau halten!


----------



## flake77 (23. April 2008)

ich liebäugele mit dem kraftstoff f1 Evo light mit einer 66er gabel


----------



## Deleted 59760 (25. April 2008)

kommt wer am Samstag (26.4.08) mit biken?

luckfroschii ist am start, meine wenigkeit und voraussichtlich noch 2-3 jungs !  umso mehr umso schöner kennt ihr ja  
Denke mal werden so Steinbruch,bombenkrater,Gina sein.


----------



## flake77 (25. April 2008)

noch nicht aber bald...

und die entscheidung ist gefallen

GAINT Glory 1 (oder doch nicht ahhhhh....) nein es steht fest!!!


----------



## SCM (26. April 2008)

Hiho,

ist morgen jemand im Siebengebirge unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (27. April 2008)

hi ho wie schauts den heute bei diesem schönen wetter draußen mit einer runde gina und steinbruch. bin so gegen 14.20 da


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2008)

Sorry, habe mich vertan.


----------



## Luckfroschi (3. Mai 2008)

hura hura der mai ist da. werde mich morgen so gegen 15.oo uhr in der grube rumtreiben.könnten ja später noch zur gina fahren. wenn wer mitfahren mag kann ja dan auch da sein.


----------



## flake77 (3. Mai 2008)

hab noch kein rad :-(

aber bald!!!


----------



## Deleted 59760 (4. Mai 2008)

bin dabei ! bin ca 15 uhr steinbruch


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. Mai 2008)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hura hura der mai ist da. werde mich morgen so gegen 15.oo uhr in der grube rumtreiben.könnten ja später noch zur gina fahren. wenn wer mitfahren mag kann ja dan auch da sein.



wolltet ihr nicht nach Boppard 

Werden Pfingstmontag endlich nach W-Berg kommen.
Ansonsten bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich zum fahren gekommen 
Vor drei Wochen Boppard war das letzte mal, dafür wars aber super 

Habt ihr an der Gina was neies gebaut?


----------



## Deleted 59760 (4. Mai 2008)

ja stimmt eigentlich wollten wir dahin aber da ich leider erst mittags konnte und noch 1-2 mann abgesprungen sind,sind wir dann halt nicht gefahren. könnt ihr euch ja mal merken in genau 2 wochen wollen ,luckfroschii , ich ,mit möglichst vielen mal in steinbruch, gina usw biken ! Natürlich das wieder so ein bomben wetter ist wie heute! aber immer nur mit max 4 Mann radeln macht nur halb soviel spaß wie mit mehreren! Da man ja keinen mehr erreicht oder die keine lust mehr haben wirds halt immer weniger  Viele sind ja leider so drauf wenn es keine 100%ges trockenes Wetter ist gehen die erst gar nicht vor die Tür! Wäre geil wenn viele sich den Termin merken würden und man sich in 2 Wochen treffen könnte!


----------



## suRe (4. Mai 2008)

Mittwoch Winterberg!!!
Wer dabei?


----------



## shog87 (4. Mai 2008)

Ab Pfingsten wär ich für WB zu haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (4. Mai 2008)

Ich bin das WE nach Pfingsten und bei IXS ab Mittwoch da.


----------



## Luckfroschi (6. Mai 2008)

hatte vor am sonntag vielleicht nach w-berg zu fahren. zwiebel könntest du nicht auch am sonntag fahren? statt montag. wäre lustiger mit paar mehr.was ist eigendlich mit joko los ist so still geworden.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. Mai 2008)

Joko´s Whiplash ist mal wieder putt und er spart glaub ich auf ein Glory.


----------



## RedHat (7. Mai 2008)

OLE OLEEEE wir fahr'n jetzt nach W-Berg Ole Oleeee....


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Mai 2008)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hatte vor am sonntag vielleicht nach w-berg zu fahren. zwiebel könntest du nicht auch am sonntag fahren? statt montag. wäre lustiger mit paar mehr.was ist eigendlich mit joko los ist so still geworden.



Warum fährst du nicht Montag 
Sonntag wird sicher die Hölle Lossein, hoffe das einige der Wochenendausflügler Sonntag Abend, bzw. Montag Morgen schon wieder abreisen


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Mai 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Joko´s Whiplash ist mal wieder putt und er spart glaub ich auf ein Glory.



Wie schon wieder  
das gibts ja gar nicht, würd mir schon iwie zu denken geben.

Der soll sich eher irgendwas in Richtung Karpiel holen (Benderflatdropprobike) 
oder das hält bestimmt, hat dann auch keine Probs meht mit ausgeschlagenen lagern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Mai 2008)

Hehe...wenn er das liest wird er bestimmt böööse...


----------



## Luckfroschi (7. Mai 2008)

@zwiebel
bin montag auf einem geburtstag. da hab ich keine zeit. samstag ginge vielleicht noch.


----------



## LIDDL (8. Mai 2008)

am Samstag jemand in WiBe?


----------



## flake77 (16. Mai 2008)

Servus,

Winterberg, Willingen gegen den Regen :-(

servus da das Wetter am Wochenende ja eher unbeständig ist würde ich gern in der Näheren Umgebung irgendwas machen...

Ist irgendwer morgen, irgendwo im Bonner Raum unterwegs und hat Lust nen Noob die Strecken zu zeigen?

Mein Radl ist da und möchte gefahren werden  

Bitte melden   

Gruß

Flake


----------



## publicenemy (17. Mai 2008)

felge ist momentan weg , aber ich kann den hund nehmen und dann gehen wir im siebengebirge die strecken ab


----------



## flake77 (17. Mai 2008)

hmm laufen...
zu fuss

danke für das angebot
ich werde wohl mal nach Boppard schauen

da ich zu lang geschlafen habe


----------



## shog87 (21. Mai 2008)

WE ein wenig fahren? =)


----------



## publicenemy (21. Mai 2008)

ich hab interesse nach booppard am sonntag zu fahren . wäre gut wenn jemand nen auto hätte  grüße


----------



## LIDDL (21. Mai 2008)

morgen jemand unterwegs?
es sollte ja jeder frei haben.


----------



## Luckfroschi (23. Mai 2008)

bin am samstag unterwegs mit dem raddl. in der grube in kaldauen. gegen späten mittag bin ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (24. Mai 2008)

dito wäre daebi


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Mai 2008)

Bin Morgen Nachmittag auf Achse, wollt endlich mal nach Buschoven, wenn nich dahin dann nach Kaldauen.


----------



## Chillli (24. Mai 2008)

Morgen Jungs,

hätte Lust bei Euch mitzufahren. Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.
War letztens mit Zwiebel im irgendwo im Wald rumhopsen (Steinbruchweg),
das hat echt Spass gemacht.
Kenn den Spot nur nicht, habe auf Google Maps bei Kaldauen was gefunden
das nach Grube aussieht, da geht ein Reitweg entlang, und ne Strasse die Heist Talsperre. Ist das da?

Würd mich freuen von Euch was zu hören

Gruss Gilbi


----------



## shog87 (24. Mai 2008)

sind so ab 14 Uhr in Kaldauen unterwegs.


----------



## SUMB1981 (24. Mai 2008)

Hiho,

ich habe am Donnerstag in der Grube Luckfroschi und seinen Bruder kennengelernt. Bin noch ein Anfänger im Freeride-Bereich!  Würde aber, so wie ich Zeit habe, ab sofort auch anzutreffen sein.

LG

Marcel


----------



## darkhenry1 (24. Mai 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Bin Morgen Nachmittag auf Achse, wollt endlich mal nach Buschoven, wenn nich dahin dann nach Kaldauen.



Hey Zwiebel glaube in Buschhofen die Dirts wurden zum großteil abgerissen.
Kannste ja mal nachhorchen ob des stimmt, bevor du hin düst   .


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Mai 2008)

Also, werd wohl Morgen mal in die Grube, etc. fahren.
Bin so ab 17:00 Uhr am Start, noch wer?


----------



## Luckfroschi (25. Mai 2008)

hi.wollte mit chilli und uta heute eine trailrunde im naafbachtal einlegen wenns wetter passt. heut so gegen 13.30 uhr. anschließend hät ich noch lust zu zwiebel in die grube zu fahren.

@chilli.treffen uns in birk am plus markt.das ist paar meter weiter als franzhäuschen.(nächster ort)


----------



## Chillli (25. Mai 2008)

Morgen Luckfrosch,

geht klar. 13:30 am Plus.
Danach noch mit Zwiebel was in der Grube fahren, cool.
Bis gleich

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (25. Mai 2008)

he shog magste nicht mit deinem lector mitkommen ins naafbachtal? werd auch mit meinem hardtail fahren


----------



## SUMB1981 (25. Mai 2008)

Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich heute auch in der Grube. Freu mich schon!


----------



## shog87 (25. Mai 2008)

Leider zu spät aufgewacht, Micha..... 

War im Hanfbachtal unterwegs.


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Mai 2008)

war wieder lustig Heut, besonders das Sturmopfer an der Gina
Beim nächsten mal aber definitiv in Mückenspray baden


----------



## SUMB1981 (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, hat super viel Spaß gemacht! 
Meine Unterschenkel sind von Mückenstichen übersäht! ;-)


----------



## Chillli (26. Mai 2008)

Bin auch nur am Kratzen, ist ja schlimmer als im Dschungel.
Hat auf jeden Fall Laune gemacht.
Bis bald   Gruss Chilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (26. Mai 2008)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Hey Zwiebel glaube in Buschhofen die Dirts wurden zum großteil abgerissen.
> Kannste ja mal nachhorchen ob des stimmt, bevor du hin düst   .



die Dirts stehen da nicht mehr wegen nem Förster


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Mai 2008)

@Buschhoven-Spot
ja, war am Sa mal schauen, die Dirts standen noch, nur die Drops waren weg.
Kann man da in naher Zukunft gar nicht mehr fahren , wär schade 


@Gina-Spot (Mücken)
ich glaub ich spinne, die Stiche von diesen Drecksviechern sind megahart angeschwollen, ist das bei euch auch so


----------



## publicenemy (26. Mai 2008)

war am sonntag  in boppard, es war traumhaft! wir waren mit 3 andern bikern die einzigen , perfektes wetter , bewölkt und keine pralle sonne, trocken , hat kurz genieselt .... mir hats gefallen


----------



## SUMB1981 (27. Mai 2008)

@Zwiebel: Bei mir sind nur zwei angeschwollen, die restlichen sehen ganz normal aus. 
Hätte ich Flöhe, würden die auf jedenfall aus den ganzen Mückenstichen eine Dirtline bauen und den ganzen Tag Spaß haben! ;-)


----------



## publicenemy (28. Mai 2008)

sodele , planen sonntag mal boppard , sind shcon 2-3 leute , und wär schön wenn sich noch wer meldet 

denke wir fahren gegen 9 uhr mit dem zug von bad godesberg damit wir pünktlich zur öffnung da sind   oder fährt jemand nach wibe und möchte mich mitnehmen ? 


viele grüße


----------



## chichi (28. Mai 2008)

jemand interesse an einer gebrauchten mz 888 rc2x von 2006?


----------



## publicenemy (28. Mai 2008)

a


----------



## chichi (28. Mai 2008)

schön. 
was hätte ich bloß ohne diese Information gemacht...

man ey! SINN??


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. Mai 2008)

[email protected] : ma diese scheiss mücken da sind echt blöde. hab nen ganz angeschwollenen knöchel am fuß genau um die protektoren rum.


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Mai 2008)

Heut Abend aller Wahrscheinlichkeit kleine Feierabendsession am F-Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (30. Mai 2008)

Tach Zwiebel,

mal schauen ob ichs heut abend noch schaff.
Ich meld mich nachher nochmal.

Wer ist den morgen unterwegs? Grube etc.?

Gruss Cilli


----------



## random hero (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht haben ja schon einige den anderen Thread gelesen, aber da ich den hier Anfangs übersehen hatte, wollte ich nochma hier einen Post reinstellen ...

Worum es geht: 
Ich suche ein paar Leute, die Downhill und / oder Freeride in Bonn & dem Umland betreiben. F-Berg wäre bspw. ideal. Das Ganze ist für einen Bericht in einem Bonner Stadtmagazin gedacht, in dem ich interessante Sportarten jenseits von Fußball & Co. vorstellen möchte. Als Anmerkung: Es wird rein um die Vorstellung als Sportart gehen, also *nix* in Richtung Interessenskonflikte Wanderer / Biker etc..  Würde mich über Rückmeldungen, Anregungen oder Beteiligungswünsche per PN oder auch hier freuen. 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

An sich eine super Sache...

Da die Spots die wir hier vielfach fahren in einer gesetzlichen Grauzone liegen, da sie geduldet werden bzw. illegal sind, ist das nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft wenn man in einer Zeitschrift einen Artikel darüber verfasst.

Außerdem besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit, dass du ein Förster bist und uns verpfeifen willst ;-)


----------



## <JoKo> (3. Juni 2008)

Super Idee, wir sagen wo unsere Spots sind, dann kommmt ein dummes Kind ohne Helm und landet im Krankenhaus=>die Eltern machen Stress=>Spot wird abgerissen und wir sind noch wahrscheinlich die Bösen


----------



## random hero (3. Juni 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> An sich eine super Sache...
> 
> Da die Spots die wir hier vielfach fahren in einer gesetzlichen Grauzone liegen, da sie geduldet werden bzw. illegal sind, ist das nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft wenn man in einer Zeitschrift einen Artikel darüber verfasst.
> 
> Außerdem besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit, dass du ein Förster bist und uns verpfeifen willst ;-)



Aber vielleicht wär ja so ein Artikel ne gute Gelegenheit, um ne positive Lobby für euren Sport zu schaffen?!? 

Ich will hier aber auch keinen überreden o.ä. ... Wie gesagt, wer Interesse hat, der melde sich einfach. Und Förster? Nee, eher nicht ... bin nur Student


----------



## flake77 (3. Juni 2008)

Winterberg und Boppart sind ja auch in der Nähe von Bonn
die ideale Location für die Bonner Sportler...

und die Spots bleiben geheim :-O


----------



## random hero (3. Juni 2008)

Stimmt ... Boppard hatte ich ganz vergessen ... Asche über mein Haupt ... danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## SCM (6. Juni 2008)

Apropos Boppard:

Wer ist denn in den nächsten Tagen mobil und würde dahin fahren?
Ich habe frei, frei, frei!!


----------



## publicenemy (7. Juni 2008)

wie siehts aus , morgen jemand im 7gb unterwegs? es soll ja regnen und ich mag regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (8. Juni 2008)

bin morgen auch unterwegsmag wer mitkommen?


----------



## publicenemy (8. Juni 2008)

wo und wann?


----------



## Luckfroschi (8. Juni 2008)

hi kennste franzhäuschen? so gegen 13.30 uhr bin gerad wachgeworden


----------



## publicenemy (8. Juni 2008)

ahhhhhhh tut mir leid , 

hab ein angebot fürn venusberg bekommen , und da das direkt umme ecke liegt passt das sehr gut , und franzhäuschen ist ja an der kaldauer grube nur zum droppen und co gelle? das ist nicht so meins  

schönen tag dir noch


----------



## Luckfroschi (8. Juni 2008)

kein ding ride on


----------



## SCM (9. Juni 2008)

Hiho,

ist heute jemand unterwegs?
Wetter ist ja perfekt. Wäre auch für den Venusberg zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (9. Juni 2008)

vebusberg ist immernoch so schlammig ist aber trockener geworden , es ist schon glitschig zum driften aber mehr so schmatzender schlamm der so in klumpen fliegt ... hab da im einen baum mein laufrad geschrottet , da wo das stepdown ist , im baum ist da soeine markierung ^^

by the way , wohinbringen zum ein/umspeichen h&S , drahtesel , funbikes oder dpch bikebahnhof?


----------



## SCM (9. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung, wer in Bonn vernünftige Laufräder baut - ich speiche immer selbst ein.

Was brauchst du denn? Ein Vorderrad? Ich hab hier noch ein 20mm Ringle/Mavic 321 in ziemlich gutem Zustand liegen.


----------



## publicenemy (9. Juni 2008)

wieviel willst du dafür ? ist 312 was stabiles? kenn mich da nicht so aus? wie es aussieht ist mir eigentlich egal , hauptsache nicht kacka^^soll halt stabil sein und die alpen vlt aushalten . 3-4 tage singletrails un co . 

ich habe ja noch ne felge zuhause , habe im prinzip alle sachen , es muss nur gemacht werden


----------



## SCM (9. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Speichen noch heil sind bzw. du neue hast, kann ich dir das in der Gabel einspeichen. Hab gerade nix zu tun, wohne direkt am Bahnhof. Sag Bescheid.
Dauert max. 1 Stunde.

Edit:  Aargh...jetzt nutze ich den Thread schon als Diskussionplattform, nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit deshalb mal verbal um mich gehauen habe. Asche auf mein Haupt.^^
Also: Alles weiter per PN.


----------



## publicenemy (9. Juni 2008)

okay , das wär natürlich perfekt , bis hammergeil  aber nicht heute , demnächst wenn du wiede rzeit hast vlt   weil ich muss erst die eine felge geschickt bekommen  (die alte vom hinterrad)


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2008)

Weiß jemand was näheres über das geplante Projekt in SU
Skate- und Dirtpark, soll wohl bis zum Herbst fertiggestellt werden 

He Martin, was war los am WE, hatten ne gechillte 7-Geb. Runde am Samstag Abend 
antwortest wohl auch nicht mehr jedem


----------



## SCM (10. Juni 2008)

Nee, hab es erst zu spät gesehen. Außerdem ist EM!


----------



## chichi (10. Juni 2008)

jemand lust auf eine ruhige runde am wochenende? vllt samstag so um 9 oder 10?


----------



## SCM (10. Juni 2008)

Hier, hier! Ich, ich!
Bis jetzt habe ich da noch nichts vor!

P.S.: Hattest du mal wegen einer Sattelstütze nachgeschaut?


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> jemand lust auf eine ruhige runde am wochenende? vllt samstag so um 9 oder 10?



Biste wieder fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (10. Juni 2008)

mooooeee ich habe keine lust schon wieder mein radl rumzuschieben :-(

fahren ja stundenlanges schieben ist mies

und stimmt mich in meinem sonst so fröhlichen herzen traurig


----------



## <JoKo> (10. Juni 2008)

faule socke 

joar mir ist egal wo und was fahren, hauptsache FAHREN


----------



## SCM (10. Juni 2008)

Hast du jetzt ein Glory? (Ups...ich könnte auch einfach mal in dein Album gucken...)
Und wäre nicht jemand am Samstag für Boppard zu haben?


----------



## publicenemy (10. Juni 2008)

SCM , vlt nciht sammstag ,aber sonst imma


----------



## chichi (10. Juni 2008)

jo hab geguckt wegen der stütze, müsste ich bestellen, hab ich nicht vorrätig da. kosten aber nicht viel.
ähm ja fit ist was anderes, deshalb sehr ruhig wieder anfangen... werde am donnerstag das erste mal aufm rad stehen.
haste nicht lust mit zu kommen zwiebel? lang nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## SCM (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn du Donnerstag fährst, sag Bescheid.
Aber nicht zu irren Uhrzeiten, Deutschland spielt! Und ich hab frei Trinken in der ersten Reihe vor der Leinwand!


----------



## publicenemy (10. Juni 2008)

haha , pennst wie tokiohotelfans ab morgen auch shcon vor dem eingang wegen 1. reihe ^^?


----------



## SCM (10. Juni 2008)

Quark!

_Ich_ habe eine Reservierung.


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Juni 2008)

Am WE muss ich schauen, evtl. Freitag Feierabend- ride am Finkenberg?
so ab 19:00?

Aber erstmal schauen was das Wetter bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (13. Juni 2008)

moin mädels....
Bin mit nem kollegen um 15:30 Köwi Fähre wenn jemand lust hat..!?!


----------



## <JoKo> (13. Juni 2008)

Du bist hier mal ne pflaume...

noch früher kann man net bescheidsagen oder


----------



## SCM (15. Juni 2008)

Wer ist heute bei einer Schlammtour dabei?
Ich gehe jetzt frühstücken und wollte so zwsichen 11.00 Uhr und 12.00 Uhr los. Ob Siebengebirge oder Venusberg ist mir egal.


----------



## chichi (15. Juni 2008)

nee du, sorry. aber morgen auf jeden fall! das hat gestern richtig spaß gemacht!!


----------



## Luckfroschi (15. Juni 2008)

bin gleich mit joko an den üblichen stellen im kaldauer wald unterwegs.


----------



## Steep (16. Juni 2008)

Servus allerseits ,
bin auch aus Bonn und fahre meistens im Siebengebirge 
oder "secret" Spots (sind wahrscheinlich nicht sooo secret  )..
Bin meistens Downhill unterwegs manchmal aber auch kleine Touren 
mit Aussicht auf geile Abfahrt  
Bin recht neu im Geschehen und wollt mcih hier mal vorstellen..

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (16. Juni 2008)

hey steep ,

dann will ich dich als erster mal herzlich willkommen heissen 
interessant wärs noch welcher jahrgang du bist , ob du beruflich hergezogen bist und natürlich was für ein bike du fährst 

hoffe man sieht sich mal im siebengebirge

grüße


----------



## flake77 (17. Juni 2008)

sers steep,
willkommen
jetzt bin ich nicht mehr der neuste ;-)
gruß von einem der alten säcke


----------



## Chillli (17. Juni 2008)

Willkommen im Club.

da ich letzte Woche nicht konnte bin ich jetzt echt geil auf Biken.

Was geht denn am WE.  Will endlich nach Winterberg, aber nicht allein !!

Greets


----------



## flake77 (17. Juni 2008)

Also am Wochenende geht Saalbach, Hinterglemm, Leogang 
5 Tage :-D

Wer ist alles neidisch?


----------



## SCM (17. Juni 2008)

Da ich weiß, dass hier der ein oder andere unterwegs ist, der mit Maschinenbau/Industrie zu tun hat, frage ich mal ganz OT in die Runde:

Wer kann Passscheiben aus Edelstahl in 0,15mm Dicke und mit 8mm Innendurchmesser besorgen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Juni 2008)

Wie, ich dachte das Thema sei at acta?


----------



## SCM (17. Juni 2008)

Ist was anderes. Ein neuer Spaß.


----------



## Condor (17. Juni 2008)

hm, also ich bin leider noch nicht so weit im Studium, als das ich die in irgendeiner Uni-Werkstatt abgreifen könnte...


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juni 2008)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage, in Duisdorf am Malteser- Krankenhaus ist ein kleine Freeride Strecke. Wer weiß ob man da so fahren kann oder wer und wann dort fährt Gruß Micha.


----------



## SCM (18. Juni 2008)

Moin Leute,

wer von euch hat denn einen Swinger Coil oder einen 5th Elementvon vor 2007?
Guckt mal in den verlinkten Thread, wenn ihr Lust auf ein Dämpfertuning habt. Ich bin gerade dabei, Einzelteile zu besorgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=342148&goto=newpost

Es wird die SPV-Einheit entfernt und gegen einen Shimstack getauscht, wie er in Motocrossdämpfern eingesetzt wird.
Das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich drastisch.
Der Einbau ist problemlos(!) rückgängig zu machen, bzw. wäre mit einem wahrscheinlich ohnehin angebrachten Dichtungs- und Ölwechsel verbunden.
Sollte jemand Lust darauf haben (die Garantie erlischt natürlich, das sollte beachtet werden), kann er sich gerne per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUMB1981 (18. Juni 2008)

> Will endlich nach Winterberg, aber nicht allein !



@Chilli: Ich will auch mal wieder nach Winterberg. Vielleicht können wir ja einen Termin finden. Hast Du zufällig einen Fahradträger am Auto? Ich leider nicht...


----------



## <JoKo> (18. Juni 2008)

Winterberg bin ich immer dabei


----------



## Chillli (19. Juni 2008)

Alle wollen nach WB, aber keiner hat ein Auto.
Gibts denn keinen mit nem Bus oder ähnliches?

Gilbi


----------



## <JoKo> (19. Juni 2008)

naja ich fahre wenns sein muss auch mit dem Zug, weil ich will fahren egal wie ich hin- und zurückkomme^^


----------



## Chillli (19. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, mit dem Zug.
Wie lang dauert das denn, und was kostet der Spass?


----------



## <JoKo> (19. Juni 2008)

Fünf Leute. Ein Tag. Für 35,- EUR

Dauer ca. 4h 
Mit Auto ca. 2h


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Juni 2008)

Naja preislich billiger als mim Auto und die 4 Stunden gehen auch finde ich.


----------



## Chillli (19. Juni 2008)

Einfache Fahrt 4 Stunden ????? Also insgesamt 8 Stunden !!!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Juni 2008)

Ja...wenn man mit dem Auto 2 hin fährt so wie wir immer, finde ich 4 Stunden nicht zu viel. Immerhin besser als den Stuhl hier vollzufurzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (19. Juni 2008)

8 Sunden zug fahren??? 
Ihr seid doch irre!! 

ich hab n auto, da passt nebemir leider nur noch ein beifahrer rein
hätte lust am samstag zu fahren!


----------



## SUMB1981 (19. Juni 2008)

Oh 8 Stunden Zugfahrt ist aber heftig...

Bin gerade dabei für mein Auto einen Fahrradgepäckträger bei ebay zu ersteigern. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück...


----------



## <JoKo> (19. Juni 2008)

Ist denn morgen jemand 

*"Cannondale Testfahren

Ab 14 Uhr am 20.06.08 auf dem Parkplatz des Restaurants Franzhäuschen
Franzhäuschenstr. 67
53797 Lohmar Heide"*

???


----------



## publicenemy (19. Juni 2008)

Liddl ^^ich dacht ich hätt ne dauerkarte bei dir mitfahren..^^wie kannst denn noch en platz frei haben?


übrigens , laufrad ist feddisch


----------



## LIDDL (19. Juni 2008)

@Publicenemy:   ups? ^^  ich war schon viel zu lange nicht mehr im bikepark!
  nächstes woende?

@ Joko:  warum Cannondale Test fahren wenn man schon das beste bike der welt fähret?


----------



## publicenemy (19. Juni 2008)

nene , kann nicht , hab voll viel zu tun dieses wochenende , und nächste woche sind ferien  und da werd ich mit nem typen aus hongkong downhillfahren ... 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (19. Juni 2008)

ach einfach mal morgen schauen, aber mein Glory gebe ich NIE mehr her


----------



## publicenemy (19. Juni 2008)

das sagst du jetzt so bis du wieder lager kaputthast oder so und probleme mit der garantie hast , wie bei fusion , dann ist dein giant wieder kacke , dann kaufst dir ein speci demo , vergötterst das , so gehtz immer weiter


----------



## <JoKo> (19. Juni 2008)

MUHAHA was für ein BULLSHIT!!!

Lager sind seit den Neuen kein Problem mehr und Probleme mit Garantie???

Fusion war bis jetzt immer super in der Sache und vorallem ging es schnell

OMG


----------



## publicenemy (19. Juni 2008)

also ich weiss noch wie du fusion angegöttert hast , aber wie shcon gaysagt , lassen wir es nun


----------



## chichi (21. Juni 2008)

falls jemand interesse an nem superfly fixstern komplettrad hat; für günstig abzugeben!


----------



## RedHat (21. Juni 2008)

So, mein BigHit ist verkauft. Jetzt kommt die suche nach was neuem.

Hab da schon was im Auge --> Was haltet ihr vom Bergamont Big Air Team? Ich finde die Komponenten und das Rahmendesign(Geometrie) Top. Viele bemängeln den Eingelenker, deshalb wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen was eure meinung ist (wenn ihr das Rad schonmal gefahren seid, umso besser).

Ich will keine "Mosch" maschine mehr haben. Sollte halbwegs leicht sein und nicht mehr als 180mm Federweg haben. (Big Air Team --> 16,6kg ohne Pedale)

Bin auf reaktionen gespannt


----------



## SUMB1981 (21. Juni 2008)

So, Leute, habe vorhin meinen neuen Fahrradträger für mein Auto abgeholt. Hat bei ebay geklappt. ich hab den Zuschlag bekommen.

Jetzt kann ich neben meinem Rad noch ein weiteres transportieren!
Winterberg kann kommen!


----------



## chichi (21. Juni 2008)

@redhat: kommt natürlich ganz drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst und was du genau damit machen willst... touren, slopestylen?


----------



## RedHat (21. Juni 2008)

@chichi: Slopestyle ist schon eine nette sache, jedoch mÃ¶chte ich mich darauf nicht beschrÃ¤nken. Es sollte gut "Freeridebar" sein. Kleiner Touren kÃ¶nnten schon drin sein, jedoch nicht mit vielen hÃ¶henmetern. Aufgrund der HÃ¶henmeter schau ich ein bisschen auf's Gewicht. Die Totem SoloAir hat eine mÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r Anstiege: Flootgrade + Mission Control. In kombination kann man dann die Gabel schon gut im Federweg einschrÃ¤nken (ist natÃ¼rlich keine 66 SL ATA).
An richtigem Downhill habe ich nicht mehr Interesse, jedoch DH strecken Flowig zu fahren, ohne dabei 100% Gas  zu geben, sollte auch drin sein --> wÃ¤re denn ja Freeriden.

Am Bergamont finde ich die "kompaktheit" und die damit verbundene wendigkeit sehr Interessant. Zudem hat es 170mm FW hinte, was genau meine Kragenweite wÃ¤re.

Ich wollte +-2500â¬ ausgeben, ich schaue auch im Bikemarkt (darf also auch Gebraucht sein).

Das Ghost FR Northshore find ich auch ganz nett, jedoch habe ich vom Hinterbau gehÃ¶rt, das er nicht der stabilste sein soll.


----------



## publicenemy (21. Juni 2008)

wie siehts aus mit dem commencal furious? find ich ein sehr schickes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (21. Juni 2008)

Cannondale Moto 

Aber ich denke mit einen Big Air kannst nichts falschmachen, nur die 2009er Modelle sind ja noch interessanter


----------



## chichi (21. Juni 2008)

naja, bin jetzt nicht so der freund von bergamont... aber schlecht sind sie nicht.
für dich würde in der preiskategorie (als neurad) und für deinen einsatzbereich das niedriger angelegte trek remedy oder nen giant reign in frage kommen... 
nen giant reign vorjahresmodell in M/L, also genau deiner größe, könnte ich dir für 999 ,- anbieten!!!! das heißt, du bekommst nen komplettrad für weniger als dich der rahmen alleine kosten würde! die teile kannste ja dann noch nach belieben tauschen, wenn dir was nicht gefallen sollte. da es aber nen neurad ist, wirst du keine probleme haben nen abnehmer für die verbauten teile zu finden!
wenn du interesse hast, dann meld dich schnell! lang ist das rad nicht mehr da!


----------



## RedHat (21. Juni 2008)

@publicenemy: Das commencal furious ist ein sehr feines Gerät, jedoch finde ich den Preis von 3299 recht happig, dazu kommt noch eine miese Ausstattung Juicy 3, 66RCV etc.

@Joko: Das Cannondale Moto find ich recht hässlich und passt ebensowenig in meinen Geldbeutel.

@chichi: Danke für das Angebot, aber die guten Räder sind mir alle zu AM/Enduro orientiert.

Naja, ich glaub das  beste wir sein das ich mich mal auf so ein Bergamont draufsetze und schaue wie sich die Feile so anfühlt. Beim BigAir kann man die Sattelstange bis in den Himmel ziehen, deshalb könnte es auch für, nennen wir es mal Touren, halbwegs angenehm sein.

Melde mich dann wenn ich Probegefahren bin


----------



## publicenemy (21. Juni 2008)

mir fälllt sontan das votec vfr ein , das wurde ja in der freeride getestet und hatte ne pornöse austattung ...


----------



## suRe (21. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar SX Trail! Aber da erzähl ich dir ja nichts neues 

Ansonsten Kraftstoff F1 Evo/Light... wäre vielleicht auch ne Überlegung?!


----------



## RedHat (21. Juni 2008)

Hab mich gerade bei Kraftstoff umgeschaut. Gute Preis/Leistung und Pornöse bikes! Such jetzt was zum Probefahren


----------



## chichi (22. Juni 2008)

hmm kraftstoff... hmm


----------



## RedHat (22. Juni 2008)

@chichi: hmm hmm hmm... hört sich an wie "Crash Test Dummies". Bist nicht so begeistert, oder was soll ich daraus schließen?


----------



## dufte (22. Juni 2008)

Ist das nicht ziemlich genau der gleiche Rahmen wie Poison, Canyon usw.? 
Wenn Du mitn Kraftstoff liebäugelst, dann schau lieber nach einem Canyon Torque.
Muss man nich unbedingt mögen, aber Preisleistungs-Verhältnis ist wirklich top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Juni 2008)

Jaja...das sind diese Taiwan rahmen, die alle gleich sind. Einfach gucken welcher dann am billigsten ist.


----------



## SCM (22. Juni 2008)

Hoi,

morgen und übermorgen soll es ja großartiges Wetter geben. Wer hat Lust/Zeit zu fahren? Wäre auch für Boppard zu haben.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Juni 2008)

Würde gerne fahren....nur keine Gabel. Deshalb frage ich mal hier.

Hat hier jemand noch eine Gabel zuhause rumliegen die er verkaufen würde? Ich würde ne Boxxer oder ne 888 haben wollen.


----------



## <JoKo> (22. Juni 2008)

bin morgen nachmittags wahrscheinlich wieder im 7Gebirge

Wann wolltest du denn fahren?


----------



## SCM (22. Juni 2008)

Mir eigentlich egal. Ich habe die Woche noch frei.


----------



## <JoKo> (23. Juni 2008)

hmmm wie wärs mit 14:50 M-Höhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suRe (23. Juni 2008)

niko - wat is mit meiner 888?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. Juni 2008)

Ist mir im Moment leider zu teuer.

Und wenn ich sie zahlen könnte, wäre der Schaft selbst mit integr Vorbau wahrschl zu kurz.


----------



## suRe (23. Juni 2008)

Mach mir ein Angebot!  Der Schaft wird passen, das Steuerrohr vom Norco war nämlich extrem lang und da hats trotzdem gepasst


----------



## SUMB1981 (24. Juni 2008)

Bin heute, nach der Arbeit, in der Grube unterwegs. Zufällig noch jemand da?
Werde so gegen 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr erscheinen...


----------



## <JoKo> (25. Juni 2008)

ist morgen jemand unterwegs?

Habe keine Lust wieder alleine zu fahren...


----------



## suRe (25. Juni 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage... wie sieht denn das Interesse an nem Bike Urlaub ala Portes du Soleil aus? Wäre ne sehr geile Sache!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juni 2008)

@ Joko:

Wenn alles glatt läuft morgen mit dir dabei. Mein Vater hat mit dem Geschäftsführer von Hibike telefoniert...kriege ne 888 von 08 als Leihgabel.


----------



## suRe (25. Juni 2008)

Oder fÃ¼r 450â¬uronen meine


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juni 2008)

Schleichwerbung ;-)

Nene...wenn ich meine dann zurück kriege passt das ja...bringe mir dann aus Amiland was leckeres mit.


----------



## SCM (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,

wollte heute auch fahren, aber erst am Nachmittag, wenn der Boden etwas getrocknet ist!
Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Juni 2008)

Wenn meine Gabel ankommt bin ich heute so ab halb 5 mit Joko im 7Geb unterwegs.


----------



## chichi (26. Juni 2008)

morgen wäre ich für ne runde zu haben...


----------



## SCM (26. Juni 2008)

Jetzt willst du es aber wissen. 
Sind die zwei Wochen schon um?

Wenn du morgen wieder mit dem Auto kommst, bin ich dabei!
Oder wir fahren mal bei mir!


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Juni 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> morgen wäre ich für ne runde zu haben...



mach dich bloß nicht unglücklich Junge


----------



## Condor (26. Juni 2008)

hmmhmhmhmmh............. Wann denn Domi???
Bin zwar krank und bin ewig nicht mehr mein Dickschiff gefahren, aber Du bist auch verletzt. Wäre dann ausgeglichen! 
Könnte aber leider erst später fahren gehn, so gegen 18 vielleicht. Muss dann ja erstmal von Aachen rüberkommen.


----------



## chichi (26. Juni 2008)

mist, hab morgen ziemlich viel um die ohren, kann also noch nicht genau sagen, wann ich fahren gehe... werd mich dann nochmal kurzfristig via mobiltele bei euch melden.


----------



## Condor (26. Juni 2008)

Ok, falls nicht auf ned schlimm. Bin wie gesagt noch was krank und muss am Shocker noch nen bessel basteln. vllt Sonntag?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Juni 2008)

Fährt hier jemand morgen? Mein Rad ist fertig und ich will rollern...evtl Venusberg bzw Kottenforst oder 7Geb...mir egal.

P.S.: Meine Mühle ist fertig!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Juni 2008)

Bin ab jetzt gleich am Venusberg an den bekannten Stellen aktiv. Bitte kommt zahlreich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Juni 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Bin ab jetzt gleich am Venusberg an den bekannten Stellen aktiv. Bitte kommt zahlreich!



Was gibts denn da für ne bekannte Stelle?

Werd Heut Nachmittag so ab 15:30 am Finkenberg sein, gibt dort allerhand neues


----------



## chichi (28. Juni 2008)

ist dir das nicht nen bissl hoch vorne? das sieht so monströs aus...


----------



## publicenemy (28. Juni 2008)

@wheelsiderider 

sehr sehr schickes teil ! , ist das deine 888? oder ist das die leihgabel die du von dem laden bekommen hasT?

grüße


----------



## dufte (28. Juni 2008)

Sehr schickes Rad, aber ist das zwischen Hope-Steuersatz und Brücke unten noch ein Spacer??


----------



## SUMB1981 (28. Juni 2008)

Boah, sieht das Rad genial aus! Sehr schick!
Aber eins verstehe ich nicht, warum hast Du Shimano Ultegra Komponenten dran? Bitte erklär das mal einem Anfänger...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Juni 2008)

@chichi: Ja im Moment vorne noch etwas hoch...habe aber mit den Brücken noch Toleranz nach unten und kriege integr Vorbau.

@public: Noch ist es die geliehene...werde probieren die zu behalten.

@dufte: Nein ist kein Spacer...in 2008 sind obere und untere Brücke bei MZ leicht gekröpft, deshalb sieht es so aus.

@SUMB: Erstens ist die Leicht, zweitens durch die kompakte Bauweise nicht Abrissgefährdet und recht stabil, drittens kannst du kleine und fein abgestufte RR-Kassetten fahren...die haben immer den richtigen Gang auch bei höherem Speed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Juni 2008)

hi ho ist heut irgendwer im steinbruch oder so unterwegs?  ja freu mich am donnerstag gehts ab in die schweiz


----------



## publicenemy (29. Juni 2008)

luckfroschi , wo fährst denn hin?


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Juni 2008)

mein auto ist leider zur zeit kaputt. würd heut grube oder so fahren gehen. oder meinste in der schweiz? bin dan im anschluss noch nach chatel


----------



## publicenemy (30. Juni 2008)

jaja ich mein in der schweiz , wohin dort?


----------



## SCM (30. Juni 2008)

So,

heute? Irgendwer? Siebengebirge oder Venusberg?


----------



## Chillli (30. Juni 2008)

Hi Jungs,

brauche mal schnell Hilfe beim Reifenkauf.
Welche MAxxis fahrt Ihr denn?
Maxxis Minion schätz ich, aberden 2,35 oder 2,5
und welches ist jetzt der härtere, der 42ast oder 60 amp

Schon mal Danke für ne Antwort

gruss Chillli


----------



## suRe (30. Juni 2008)

me fährt highroller in 2,35.
42 ist der weichere


----------



## chichi (30. Juni 2008)

kommt darauf an was du fahren willst... je dicker die reifen, desto schlechter kannste lange strecken fahren... je dünner, desto weniger grip haste aufm downhill. und die frage ob 42a oder 60a beantwortest du dir am besten selber indem du dich erinnerst, ob du gerne viel mit blockierter hr bremse bremst oder eher nicht und ob dir die langlebigkeit wichtiger ist als der grip.


----------



## Steep (30. Juni 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> So,
> 
> heute? Irgendwer? Siebengebirge oder Venusberg?




wo kann man denn am Venusberg so fahren? Wohn nicht so weit weg, kenne da aber keine trails..
Wenn ihrs hier nicht posten wollt könntet ihr mir ne Nachricht schreiben? Oder ihr zeigt mir das mal..
danke


----------



## SCM (30. Juni 2008)

Es gibt Abfahrten Richtung Friesdorf, Dottendorf und einen Drop im Melbtal.
Wenn man etwas schaut, findet man da zwar recht kurze aber dennoch anspruchsvolle Singletrails.
Von der Länge ist alles ungefähr so wie die Abfahrt von der Löwenburg +/- ein paar Höhenmeter.
Ich wollte eigentlich gleich noch los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (30. Juni 2008)

meinst du mit Venusberg den Kottenforst bis nach Godesberg? Da kenn ich auch 1,2..aber die Richtung Bonn kenn ich nicht..
Wie sind die denn vom Anspruch? Ich fahr zur Zeit aus unglücklichen Gründen mit nem Hardtail( fahr mit dem aber alle Trails..) ..


----------



## SCM (30. Juni 2008)

Das was ich meine spielt sich alles zwischen Unikliniken und Dottendorf bzw. Friesdorf ab. Also alles im Kottenforst auf der der Rheinaue zugewandten Seite des Venusberges.

Kottenforst ist der Wald, Venusberg der Berg.


----------



## Steep (30. Juni 2008)

is klar..ich fragte mich nur welchen Bereich..


----------



## SCM (30. Juni 2008)

Steep schrieb:


> is klar..ich fragte mich nur welchen Bereich..



Ääh...Zwischen den Kliniken und Friesdorf bzw. Dottendorf.
Der Bereich.


----------



## Steep (30. Juni 2008)

jut jut..ich hätt schon Lust..allerdings bin ich grad nen paar Hügel im 7gb hoch und runter
und meine Beine reklamieren..


----------



## crazy_bobby (2. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand heute noch lust am venusberg zu fahren?


----------



## Steep (2. Juli 2008)

ist so warm..aber eigentlich hätt ich lust


----------



## SCM (2. Juli 2008)

HIER! ICH!

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall noch! Rest per PN.


----------



## crazy_bobby (2. Juli 2008)

k dann lass zu dritt fahren gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (2. Juli 2008)

einfach allein warten lassen ham se mich   Die 11,5min hättet ihr doch warten können ?Ich war von 18:41 bis 19:00 da..
Naja juckt nicht, vielleicht wann anders. Wenigstens hats mir der Sprint vom Waldkrankenhaus zum Venusberg in unter 5min gut getan..


----------



## flake77 (2. Juli 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

bist du ordentlich nass geworden?

geht irgendwas am WE?

aber nix berghoch außer mit dem CC, mein trettlager am dicken ist hinüber...


----------



## Steep (3. Juli 2008)

bei mir sin die Tretlager am CC im Arsch..das ist viel gemeiner


----------



## <JoKo> (3. Juli 2008)

also ich werde erst am Samstag was ganz gechillt Radeln gehen, davor geht nix


----------



## flake77 (3. Juli 2008)

wenn es am CC wäre könnte ich noch die dicken reifen auf mein hardtail ziehen

aber mein dickes ist krank *heul*


----------



## <JoKo> (3. Juli 2008)

was hast du denn mit deinen Glory gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (3. Juli 2008)

naja eigentlich nix schlimmes
normal gefahren
kennst mich ja eher langsam und bedächtig
und dann ne kleine tour mit 300 hm am stück
irgendwann hat es dann angefangen zun knacken 
und das wurde immer schlimmer

berg runter kein problem
aber wehe ich muss mal treten :-(


----------



## chichi (3. Juli 2008)

hmm, dann brings mal in den laden! ich gucks mir mal an.


----------



## flake77 (3. Juli 2008)

jo eh da mache ich mir keine sorgen
habe mir gestern nen termin für nächste woche mittwoch geholt 

ich werde gleich die kettenführung mitbringen
die kann dann ja auch montiert werden
wenn ihr eh da unten ran müsst


----------



## publicenemy (3. Juli 2008)

Et is am pissen ....

jemand lust auf ne runde ?


----------



## Luckfroschi (4. Juli 2008)

wollt du nur noch mal gemeiner weise bescheid sagen das ich die nächsten paar tage in der schweiz bin cu later


----------



## dufte (4. Juli 2008)

moin... kommt wer JETZT mit? ^^

Benjamin


----------



## publicenemy (4. Juli 2008)

wohin?=


----------



## dufte (4. Juli 2008)

War im Siebengebirge 2 Runden drehen.
Super Verhältnisse gerade, soviel Grip hatte ich noch nie auf den Breibergen.


----------



## dufte (4. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich fahr morgen früh gegen 10:30 von Königswinter (Fähre) los.. dann mitn Panzer selbst zum Lohrberg rauffahren, runter über die Breiberge nach Rhöndorf und nochmal rauffahren zu den Breibergen und wieder runter nach Rhöndorf.
Wer mitwill, einfach dort dann erscheinen.

Benjamin (Condor)


----------



## publicenemy (5. Juli 2008)

ist heut jemand am venusberg unterwegs?  hätte lust auf ne kleine runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Markus (8. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Würdet ihr auch einen "Freeride-Anfänger" mal mitnehmen? Ich komme aus dem Kölner Süden und habe nach einigen Jahren Pause mit dem MTB Fahren wieder angefangen - Technik und Bikebeherrschung sind durchaus vorhanden, ich bin früher BMX (Flatland) und Trial gefahren, muss aber noch ein wenig wieder "reinkommen". Da wäre ein wenig Hilfe nicht ganz verkehrt, von daher würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mich bei den gemäßigteren Touren mal anschließen könnte...

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## <JoKo> (10. Juli 2008)

heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## hardcoreidiot (10. Juli 2008)

jo , ich , aber nur inner ville


----------



## LIDDL (14. Juli 2008)

hat jemand lust am mittwoch mit nach winterberg zu fahren?
Ich hätte da nen platz im auto frei


----------



## SCM (14. Juli 2008)

Dreck...ich hab momentan keine Suit...kann man die da leihen?


----------



## publicenemy (14. Juli 2008)

ich hab bock ihc hab bock


suit kann man leihen , gegen ne gebühr , ich hab rückenpanzer und könnt mir suit leihen...


grüße


----------



## LIDDL (14. Juli 2008)

morgen am Venusberg jemand dabei?
ich bin nachmittags auf jeden fall unterwegs.


----------



## publicenemy (14. Juli 2008)

also , der könig entscheidet ... nachmittags , wenn cih nicht wieder bis 13-14. uhr schlafe  könnte ich nachmittags was fahren gehen ... Liddl , ich hoffe ich bekomm die kurve dieses mal


----------



## suRe (15. Juli 2008)

Liddl, wie lange hast du noch Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (15. Juli 2008)

suRe schrieb:


> Liddl, wie lange hast du noch Urlaub?



ich muss freitag wieder ran, 
nen tag rein schnuppern und dann gleich wieder ins woende


----------



## Steep (18. Juli 2008)

heute wer unterwegs?..eigl egal wo solang nicht so weit ist


----------



## Chillli (18. Juli 2008)

Hey Liddl,
wie wars der Avalanche ?

Gruss Gilbi


----------



## LIDDL (18. Juli 2008)

MEGA war super!!!  war ein reiner Männer-URLAUB, somit auch wenig ambitionen das Quali und das Race zu gewinnen.
 mal ehrlich: die Mega ist wohl echt eines der härtesten DH/MTB-Rennen das es gibt! 
aber GEIL!!!! 

nächstes Jahr wieder!!!


----------



## Chillli (18. Juli 2008)

@Liddl

hört sich ja gut an. War letzte Woche ja in Portes du Soleil. Wahnsinn 
wieviel Strecken und was man da alles fahren kann. Leider hat am zweiten Tag meine  Gabel den Geist aufgegeben. Habe mir direkt nach dem heimkommen ne Totem Coil genehmigt, denke mal die hält was länger, obwohl mein Bankkonto haleluja schreit. Demnächst mal zusammen Biken ?

Gruss auch an alle anderen !!  Zwiebel -- alles klar bei Dir ?


----------



## publicenemy (18. Juli 2008)

Heyhooo , falls jemand so in ca. 2 wochen mal lust auf winterberg hat , bescheid geben , sehr gerne während der woche , egal bei welchem wetter , gern auch bei regen und co .  ne liddl , regen ist tooolllllll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (19. Juli 2008)

ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Luckfroschi (20. Juli 2008)

hi. bin wieder ausm urlaub zurück und bin morgen bei trockenem wetter mit dem bike unterwegs.


----------



## LIDDL (20. Juli 2008)

schön! 
wo denn?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (20. Juli 2008)

Ab Morgen wieder unterwegs. Ich fahre in den nächsten Wochen immer und überall...falls einer fährt iwo ich bin direkt dabei...einfach posten.


----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

seit Mai wohne ich in Bonn und bin mit meinem Tourenbike auch einige schöne Touren mit Trails gefahren. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich meinen Freerider mal hier hin mitnehmen soll (steht bei den Eltern, habe keinen Platz hier). 
Deshalb meine Frage. Was für Freeride-Touren fahrt ihr hier so? Im Siebengebirge? Ich stehe auf coole Trail-Abfahrten, die man auf einer Tour miteinander verbindet (sowas nennt man heute "Enduro" oder so) - Wo sind eure Hot-Spots?

@<JoKo>: Wir sind mal zusammen in Forsbach gefahren. Könntest mir ja mal deine Hometrails zeigen


----------



## Condor (20. Juli 2008)

Moin,

was hast Du denn für einen Freerider? Sehe ich da ein Pulcro auf den Bildern?
Allzu dicke Kisten machen im Siebengebirge nicht besonders viel Sinn, auch wenn viele (ich auch) dort öfters mit einem Downhiller rumfahren. Da gibt es einige Singletrails, die aber auch alle mit einem Hardtail locker befahrbar sind. Je nach Stelle macht sich dann natürlich ein gutes Fahrwerk mehr oder eben weniger bemerkbar.
Bring das Sofa einfach mal mit und dreh dort eine Runde! Am besten unter der Woche gegen Abend fahren gehn, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Wanderer/Ausflügler usw. zu treffen am geringsten.
Ich finde es gibt nichts fieseres als eine Stunde bergauf zu treten und dann bei den 5min bergab permanent anhalten zu müssen...
Am Wochenende ist bei guten Wetter immer Touristenslalom angesagt, aber gegen Abend gehts selbst dann auch!


----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, mein Pulcro will wieder häufiger den Berg heruntergejagt werden
Danke für deine Tipps, werde das mal machen. Freue mich schon drauf...


----------



## <JoKo> (21. Juli 2008)

moin

jop kann mich noch gut erinnern

kann dir gerne hier die ecke zeigen, aber diese woche habe ich leider keine zeit, erst wieder ab samstag...


----------



## SFA (21. Juli 2008)

Hi Joko! Na, was machen die Beine ;-)
War doch nett gestern , auch wenn man viel treten musste oder ?


----------



## <JoKo> (21. Juli 2008)

War doch easy

hätte aber nie gedacht, dass mein Panzer so uphill tauglich ist.

hast du Daten über KM und Höhenmeter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (21. Juli 2008)

Yo!
Das waren ca. 20 Km und ca. 400 Hm
Kannst Du Dir hier noch mal anschauen:
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/altenberg


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2008)

@yoko: Mal schauen, am WE habe ich meistens Kurse. Ich meld' mich einfach, wenn mein dickes Bike mal hier bei mir steht. Können dann ja gemeinsam unsere Schwergewichts-Bikes die Uphills hochjagen

P.S.: Am Sülze-DH, wo wir zusammen unterwegs waren, gibt es neue Herausforderung, dort vorbei zu schauen lohnt sich...


----------



## Der_Markus (21. Juli 2008)

@sfa + joko

War auf jeden Fall ne sehr coole Tour, hat echt viel Spaß gemacht, und 400hm sind ja nicht zu verachten...

Bis demnäxt

Markus


----------



## LIDDL (24. Juli 2008)

falls jemand lust hat,
ich werd so ab 6 ne feierabendrunde am Venusberg drehen


----------



## flake77 (24. Juli 2008)

hat irgendwer schon was fürs wochenende geplant?
ich würde ja schon gern fahren
auf ewiges hochschieben habe ich aber keine lust :-(


----------



## publicenemy (24. Juli 2008)

also ich hab demnächst lust auf winterberg ... bis ende der ferien . komm am montag aus schweden zurück ...


----------



## LIDDL (24. Juli 2008)

ich will  - nein ich muss -  am woende fahren gehen! egal wo, bin dabei


----------



## chichi (24. Juli 2008)

fahre am sonntag mit nem kumpel nach winterberg, auto ist nur leider voll...


----------



## chichi (24. Juli 2008)

oder vllt nach willingen, mal gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (24. Juli 2008)

Die Woche drauf wär ich gern in Willingen... also fahrt mal nach Winterberg... und nich vorher saufen!


----------



## <JoKo> (24. Juli 2008)

bin Sonntag an den üblichen Stellen anzutreffen


----------



## chichi (24. Juli 2008)

Condor schrieb:


> Die Woche drauf wär ich gern in Willingen... also fahrt mal nach Winterberg... und nich vorher saufen!



sorry nochmal wegen letztens


----------



## flake77 (24. Juli 2008)

was war gewesen?
getrunken und den start verpasst?
nene die jungen leute...

winterberg wäre schon klasse
aber da muss man sooo zeitig aufstehen
und dann ist es sicherlich supervoll bei dem wetter :-(


----------



## Chillli (25. Juli 2008)

Tach Leute,

wollte nächsten Samstag (also in 8 Tagen) nach WB.
Wie siehts da mit euch aus?
Gruss


----------



## publicenemy (25. Juli 2008)

na sehr gern , mim zug hin oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (26. Juli 2008)

ich werde mir morgen zeit nehmen um den "HomeTrail" am Venusberg mal etwas zu pimpen! falls jemand lust hat ne runde am venusberg zu fahren ( @ SCM, wie siehts aus?) einfach posten. oder pm schicken.
Gruß Liddl


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Juli 2008)

Morgen, also heute? Wetter soll ja recht mies sein, aber ich wäre dabei. Ab wann biste da?

P.S.: War letztes mal einiges beschädigt als wir da waren. Unsere "Freeride Strecke" haben wir soweit wieder hergerichtet, der zweite Kicker da ist aber futsch bzw. bräuchte ne Erneuerung.

P.P.S: Hey Leute! Im Siebengebierg Nationalpark Thread ist einer der wohl etwas zu sagen hat bei der Planung des Nationalparks bzw. der Umgestaltung des 7Geb. Er meint man solle im Vorschläge zu Nutzung auch von unserer Seite her schicken. Ich finde wir als "Gravity" Fraktion sollten uns hier auch was Gutes ausdenken und Ihm was schreiben, damit am Ende nicht nur die CC-ler das Sagen haben.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Juli 2008)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Vll. Venusberg oder 7Geb oder so?


----------



## Marc B (26. Juli 2008)

Wo am Venusberg habt ihr eure Abfahrt, also den Einstieg und wo kommt man da raus? Wohne ja nicht weit davon 

THX für Tipps.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Juli 2008)

Du hast Post.

Nicht hier öffentlich im Forum Beschreibungen liefern bitte.


----------



## Steep (27. Juli 2008)

geht wer in der nächsten woche biken ? Hab ganze woche zeit..Gerne auch Boppard oder WB.. sonst alles in der Umgebung..


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Juli 2008)

Morgen Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Steep (27. Juli 2008)

ja di ganze woche eigentlich..wo wollteste denn fahren?


----------



## Steep (27. Juli 2008)

könn wa ja morgen früh klären..ich geh jetz mal pennen..


----------



## Steep (27. Juli 2008)

so bin schon wieder wach ..wie siehts denn jetzt aus?Kann/will noch wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Juli 2008)

Wohin willste denn?


----------



## Steep (27. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit Siebengebirge? Den Trail zum Ofenkaul zB kenn ich noch nicht..Sonst halt um die Löwenburg..Von mir aus aber auch Venusberg..da kenn ich auch noch nicht so viel..


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Juli 2008)

Mhmm...hatte mich eigentlich mit Marc verabredet, aber gerade abgesagt, da das Wetter bei mir ******* ist...
Ok...lass so gegen 14 Uhr da am Venusberg treffen. Kennst du da den Sendemast? Lass da einfach treffen.
Falls noch jemand kommen will-GERNE!

Falls du, Marc hier nochmal reinschaust: Komm auch vorbei. Hab leider kein Guthaben mehr um dir nochmal zu schreiben


----------



## Steep (27. Juli 2008)

sendemast? oO beschreibe mal oder lass vorm hotel da treffen (dorint oder?)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Juli 2008)

Jo ok...wunderbar. Bis dann!


----------



## crazy_bobby (27. Juli 2008)

Ich komm dann auch noch vorbei!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Juli 2008)

Morgen jemand Lust auf 7Geb?
Werde wahrscheinlich mit Bobby da unterwegs sein!


----------



## Steep (28. Juli 2008)

wäre dabei..


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Juli 2008)

Gehe doch erst am Do fahren, da das Inet für morgen nix Gutes sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (29. Juli 2008)

Nächste Woche einer WB?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mich mitnimmst ja!


----------



## Steep (29. Juli 2008)

ich glaub dann hättest du das auto schnell voll


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Juli 2008)

So fett bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht


----------



## Steep (29. Juli 2008)

unter einem Trikot kann sich viiiel verbergen


----------



## Steep (29. Juli 2008)

scheint ja nichtmehr zu pissen..hat wer lust irgendwo zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich wollte diesen Samstag nach WB fahren.
Hat denn sonst noch jemand das gleiche geplant?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Juli 2008)

Wie kommst du denn hin?


----------



## Steep (30. Juli 2008)

heute wer unterwegs? wollte gleich irgendwann los..


----------



## <JoKo> (30. Juli 2008)

bin morgen unterwegs, wer lust hat kann sich melden


----------



## publicenemy (30. Juli 2008)

war heut winterberg ... 

war sehr schön , ausser das ein freund sich gelegt hat und ins krankenhaus zur untersuchung musste , hatten wir sehr viel spaß , waren dann noch bis ca. 9 uhr abends im slopestylepark

nächste woche wäre ich für winterberg dabei , versuche auch für herbst campen ein paar tage oder so zu organisieren

grüße


----------



## <JoKo> (2. August 2008)

servus

habe vor nächste Woche für 2 Tage nach Winterberg zu fahren.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## suRe (4. August 2008)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## publicenemy (4. August 2008)

ich hätte lust , wo wann?


----------



## suRe (5. August 2008)

Also mir eigentlich egal. Lass uns morgen früh was ausmachen!


----------



## suRe (5. August 2008)

So, wie schauts aus? Wetter scheint sich ja ganz gut zu halten. Public, wo willst denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (5. August 2008)

mhhh , also ich würd gern was springen und so , aber schon hier im bonner raum , nicht irgendwie nach köln


----------



## suRe (5. August 2008)

Dann sach mir wo und ich versuch dahin zu kommen


----------



## publicenemy (5. August 2008)

wie ist es am finkenberg? gib mir am besten dein icq oder msn :S? 
findest du zum finkenberg? alles andere wär mir ein wenig zu weit , also malteser und das . könnt mir vorstellen auch am venusberg zu fahren oder siebengebirge , aber ich kann keine großen touren fahren  das zauberwort heisst schieben


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. August 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ... das zauberwort heisst schieben



... oder schmackes inne Beine haben


----------



## suRe (5. August 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ... oder schmackes inne Beine haben



überbewertet


----------



## Condor (5. August 2008)

suRe schrieb:


> überbewertet


deutlich unterbewertet ... 
Je jünger das Baujahr, desto mehr Pommes in den Beinen... reeeeeein subjektiv betrachtet.

(nein, ich bin keine CC-Schwutte... nur ne halbe )


----------



## <JoKo> (7. August 2008)

morgen jemand vllt auch unterwegs?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. August 2008)

Vormittags ja...wo willste fahren?


----------



## suRe (7. August 2008)

Mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit werd ich unterwegs sein. Wo weiß ich aber noch nicht, kommt drauf an wann ich aufstehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. August 2008)

Du stehst mal schön früh auf und schwingst deinen müden Hintern samt Bike in Richtung Königswinter


----------



## suRe (7. August 2008)

****, ich glaub das mach ich 

Haha, es lebe die Zensur!


----------



## LIDDL (7. August 2008)

wie lange seid Ihr im 7Gebirge?
ich muss arbeiten u könnte erst abends   so ab 4/5

seid Ihr da noch unterwegs?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. August 2008)

Nee ich denke ich bin schon ab 11 Uhr oder so...weil  ich Abends ne Party schmeiße und noch einkaufen muss.


----------



## LIDDL (7. August 2008)

ok 
dann halt doch wieder Venusberg ne Feierabendrunde fahren


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. August 2008)

Also ich bin morgen um 11 Uhr oben auf Margarethenhöhe...wer will kann kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (8. August 2008)

Also ich hätte lust auf SG am Samstag.
Natürlich nicht allein und nicht zu früh


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. August 2008)

Ich denke bei dem Wetter werde ich vom 7Geb absehen, da es da einfach zu voll sein wird.
Werde heute Nachmittag so ab 4 oder so am Venusberg sein...jemand dabei?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. August 2008)

Da ich morgen nochmal Lust habe was zu fahren, würde mich interessieren ob noch jemand Lust hat?!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2008)

Was ist los Leute? Keiner Bock?!?


----------



## publicenemy (10. August 2008)

ich hätte lust mal am venusberg nen paar kicker zu schaufeln , aber ich weiss nicht wo und was mit wem , aber wenn ihr zum schaufeln dort meine hilfe braucht ... heute leider nicht ... muddi hat geburtstag


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2008)

Morgen?


----------



## Steep (10. August 2008)

morgen bin/wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2008)

Sauber...würde sagen gegen Mittag 7Geb...da könnte man dann auch mehrere Abfahrten machen, da ja nix los sein wird und wir mit dem Bus immer wieder hoch können.


----------



## publicenemy (10. August 2008)

also zum schaufeln bin ich wahrscheinlich da . ich schick dir wheelsiderider per pm meine handynummer , dann kannst du dich ja da melden per sms wann und wo . aber schon schaufeln oder? hab ja morgens schule und weiss nicht wie lang ich da bin ... vlt kann ich morgen auch garnicht , ich muss mal schauen . Grüße


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2008)

Bin heute um 12.40Uhr Margarethenhöhe...wer kann kann gerne kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (11. August 2008)

hab versucht dich anzurufen da du mich öfters angerufen hast wheelsiderider. oberstufe und hab auch nachmittags unterricht ... naja


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2008)

Du meintest du hättest nur morgens Schule naja...hatte trz meinen Spaß...


----------



## publicenemy (11. August 2008)

ja ich hab nen scheiss stundenplan  bekommen , hab mittags ne stunde frei und dann 7. stunde , und manchmal auch 8. dafür auch an einem tag nur 5


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2008)

Ha ist das schön wenn man noch frei hat 

Morgen jemand unterwegs? Würde mal wieder 7Geb fahren.


----------



## Steep (12. August 2008)

wer lust auf ne runde jetzt / heut abend  ? venusberg oder  je nachdem woanders..


----------



## LIDDL (14. August 2008)

am Samstag jemand in Winterberg?


----------



## Luckfroschi (16. August 2008)

hi bin auch mal wieder am start und werde heut endlich mal wieder eine runde drehen.wenn wer mit kommen mag wollt so gegen 15.30 uhr los eine runde bei der gina gisela grube.he joko wie schauts ?


----------



## Deleted 59760 (16. August 2008)

würd ja gern aber hinterrad ist beim händler !


----------



## chichi (16. August 2008)

verkaufe meinen glory dh rahmen (teamedit.!!! nicht frei käuflich) in m, falls jemand interesse hat, zügig melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (16. August 2008)

Aha? Und was wird es jetzt?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. August 2008)

Ist gleich jemand unterwegs? Habe Bock auf Biken!


----------



## chichi (17. August 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> Aha? Und was wird es jetzt?


stelle ich rein, sobald es da ist


----------



## Steep (19. August 2008)

heute irgendwer, irgendwo ?


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. August 2008)

Ja,

im Büro


----------



## Steep (19. August 2008)

und geht da was ? arrr mir is langweilig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (21. August 2008)

morgen ne Feierabendrunde am Venusberg,  jemand mit dabei?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. August 2008)

MHmm...wann ungefähr? Weil ab 8 bin ich auf der Piste ;-)


----------



## Chillli (21. August 2008)

He Nico,

dachte du bist schon längst den Amis die Burger am wegfuttern :

Gruss


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. August 2008)

Wollte ich ja eigentlich auch.
Da mir meine eigentliche Family aber abgesagt hat, da da jemand krank geworden ist bin ich wieder auf der Suche 
Sollte aber nicht mehr lange dauern bis ich weg bin...deswegen will ich noch den Ein oder Anderen Ride mitnehmen.


----------



## chichi (21. August 2008)

morgen kommt mein neuer rahmen und in 4 wochen mein anderes neues rad!!!
jippi!


----------



## chichi (21. August 2008)

also falls jemand an nem glory interessiert ist!!! melden!


----------



## publicenemy (21. August 2008)

ich bin an einem vorderreifen interessiert . sollte für unsere verhältnisse sein , minion , swampthing , michelin ,rubber queen  einfach irgendwas , fast neu für 25 ocken ca...


----------



## <JoKo> (21. August 2008)

man wird eher da fündig


----------



## dufte (22. August 2008)

25â¬?? DafÃ¼r kriegst doch nen neuen C16/24 im Laden?!?


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. August 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> morgen kommt mein neuer rahmen und in 4 wochen mein anderes neues rad!!!
> jippi!



He He,

Denke nächste Woche wird auch mein neuer Rahmen eintrudeln , bin mal gespannt ob ich vor meinem Big Apple- Besuch die Kiste noch zusammenbekomme.
Ansonsten gehts dann ab mitte Okt. wieder in die vollen.

Hab gehöhrt das W-Berg jetzt bis ende Okt. auf hat ...Juchuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (22. August 2008)

danke joko , dass weiss ich , nur ich dachte das jemand heir aus der umgebung einen hat ... das wär viel einfacher


----------



## Chillli (22. August 2008)

Tach zusammern

morgen jemand unterwegs ? Wenn ja wo ?

Gruss


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. August 2008)

Denke ich bin im 7Geb unterwegs.


----------



## LIDDL (22. August 2008)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> man wird eher da fündig





mit der Feierabendrunde wird es heute wohl nix 

@Pulblic: Ja! ich finde regen immer noch doof!


----------



## chichi (22. August 2008)

so hier isses!

Teilliste:

Glory DH in L
888 rc3
syntace superforce, vector dh
gustav m VR HR
Highroller
VR Atomlab DHR mit Veltec DH
HR 321 mit ST 
11-21 Ultegra
105 kurz
sram pc 971 (glaub ich)
holzfeller kurbel
howitzer team innenlager
5050xx
giant stütze
procraft sattel

alles zusammen 20,6 kg


----------



## Bananenwurst (22. August 2008)

ganz schön dick!


----------



## suRe (22. August 2008)

Weg vom Glory hin zum Glory? Scheinst ja zufrieden gewesen zu sein


----------



## <JoKo> (22. August 2008)

Einmal Giant immer Giant wa


----------



## suRe (22. August 2008)

Du schwimmst doch eh mit dem Strom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (22. August 2008)

jo, war sehr zufrieden mit dem rahmen, deshalb wieder.


----------



## <JoKo> (22. August 2008)

suRe schrieb:


> Du schwimmst doch eh mit dem Strom



voll, deswegen fahre ich auch ein Sunday oder V10


----------



## chichi (23. August 2008)

fight fight fight!


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. August 2008)

mmmhhh,
mach mal ein Bild im Hellen, im Dämmerlicht überzeugt mich die Schwarz/ Blau/ Weiß- Kombi noch nicht so wirklich.


Wieso auf einmal wieder Flatpedals?


----------



## chichi (23. August 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Wieso auf einmal wieder Flatpedals?




wie schon gesagt, fahre beides. je nach strecke und lust und laune. eigentlich lieber klicker, nur mit nem verheilenden bänderriss im fuß trau ich mich noch nicht.


----------



## SCM (23. August 2008)

_Werkstattbericht #394893:_

SPV-Einheit aus Manitou 4-Way erfolgreich ausgebaut und gegen einen Shim-Stack getauscht.
Die Federung reagiert jetzt auf Kieselsteine und schlägt dennoch nicht durch.
Fühlt sich an wie ein neuer Hinterbau.
Ich höre jetzt zwar bei tiefem Einfedern das Öl fließen -wie beim Romic- aber das ist es wert.
Gleich mal eine Runde mit der Kiste heizen um zu gucken, wie sich das im Gelände macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. August 2008)

Nice Martin!

Und wie teuer war es jetzt auf einen Dämpfer? Wie lange haste gebastelt?


----------



## SCM (23. August 2008)

Ging mit Reinigen, Aus- und Einbau in 30 Minuten recht fix, da ich erstmal nur den Shim-Stack eingebaut und das Ãl gewechselt habe, um zu gucken, wie sich das ganze anfÃ¼hlt.
Ich werde noch ein paar leichte Modifikationen vornehmen (1-2 Shims wechseln und etwas festeres Ãl (7,5er statt 5er), um das Teil 100% auf mich abzustimmen. Beim letzten Ein- und Ausbau werde ich dann auch die Dichtungen wechseln.

Bemerkenswert ist jetzt schon, wie feinfÃ¼hlig der Hinterbau ohne diesen SPV-MÃ¼ll anspricht. 

Das Ganze ist gar nicht so schwer, wie ich ursprÃ¼nglich dachte, dennoch braucht man etwas Werkstatt-Erfahrung sowie eine Federbeinpumpe und einen Schraubstock. AuÃerdem muss man sehr, sehr sauber und vorsichtig arbeiten, sonst ist das Geflenne groÃ, weil man den DÃ¤mpfer zum Service schicken darf.
Und man muss gewillt sein, die Prozedur 2 bis 4 mal zu wiederholen, um den DÃ¤mpfer wirklich optimal auf Gewicht und Fahrweise abzustimmen.

Materialaufwand lag mit Transportkosten, Ãl, Shims, Ventil und Dichtungen bei ca. 30 â¬.

Edit: Erste Testfahrt erledigt. Das Hinterrad klebt am Boden. Es fÃ¼hlt sich fast zu weich an, da ich an manchen Stellen StÃ¶Ãe erwarte, die aber einfach nicht ankommen. Der Hinterbau schlÃ¤gt bei normalen Trails auch nicht durch - einfach nur geil. Man sollte aber eine ca. 10% hÃ¤rtere Feder besitzen, da der DÃ¤mpfer wirklich extrem sensibel wird.
Den Ãlfluss hÃ¶re ich beim Fahren auch nicht, da war der Romic wesentlich lauter.


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. August 2008)

Na Martin biste mal wieder am basteln, höhrt sich interessant an

Bei mir war Heut der Postbote mit nem Paket aus Amiland


----------



## SCM (23. August 2008)

Dann entfern mal wieder deine Signatur, Herr Softie! 

Schön isses!

Übrigens: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/8/0/4/1/_/large/Manitou-4.jpg

Kannst ja mal mein Fotoalbum nach den anderen Schätzen durchsehen, die ich aus guten alten Zeiten horte  !


----------



## chichi (23. August 2008)

howdy! schick schick! dann können wir ja bald im partnerlook durch die wälder düsen, und dann auch mal bergauf! freu mich!


----------



## <JoKo> (23. August 2008)

It's GIANT Time


----------



## dufte (23. August 2008)

Haha.. glückwunsch! Fast hätte ich mir ja letztens auch ne Reign X besorgt! Dann wärn wa zu dritt gewesen. Seid ihr die Tage mal im 7geb?


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. August 2008)

Bei mir dauerts noch ein bissl bis es komplett ist
Kommen weitsgehends die Parts vom Orange dran, Gabel wird ne 36 Van
und Schaltung komplett XTR (werd vorn 2-Fach fahren)
Werd dann in Amiland noch nach lecker Anbauteilen schauen

Aber ja Stimmt, ... die Giant`s sind los


Jo Martin, die Gabel hatte ich an meinem Juchem Fully


----------



## Steep (24. August 2008)

schöne bikes  krieg bald auch mal was ordentliches..
Mal ne Frage : Könnt mir jemand eine PM schicken mit Anfahrt bzw Einstieg
zu dem/den Trail/s am Finkenberg schicken ? Wäre nett ..

Kennt ihr sonst noch Trails in 7gb die nicht um die Löwenburg herum sind? 
Wir wollten morgen was länger fahren und brauchen noch Trails.. 

Danke und Lg


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. August 2008)

schickes ding zwiebel heut wer im siegburger raum unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. August 2008)

Bin heute ab 11 uhr am Venusberg unterwegs!

@SCM: Haste nich Lust auch mitzukommen? Hab dir ne PM mit meiner Handynummer geschickt. Meld dich wenn du willst.


----------



## LIDDL (29. August 2008)

ich will morgen nach wibe! 
hat von euch jemand lust u zeit?

alleine fahren is doof


----------



## publicenemy (29. August 2008)

liddl , ich hätte lust aber ich hab schule  wie siehts mit nem sonntag nächste woche aus?
man kann auch 2 mal fahren , oder auch mehrmals


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. August 2008)

So Leute ich verabschiede mich dann mal für das nächste halbe Jahr. Ich fliege morgen früh nach Übersee und werde dort mal ein bisschen die Bike-Läden auschecken und zur Schule gehen 
Euch allen hier alles Gute....viel Spaß beim Fahren und macht euch nicht kaputt!
Peace!


----------



## Luckfroschi (31. August 2008)

machs gut und komme gesund wieder ist heut wer bike technisch unterwegs im siegburger raum?


----------



## <JoKo> (31. August 2008)

du wolltest doch heute ne ruhige Runde schieben oder


----------



## publicenemy (3. September 2008)

Habe am 15. einen studientag , das ist ein montag , da hätte ich lust nach winterberg zu fahren , je nachdem auch samstag bzw sontag morgen hin und irgendwie übernachten . 

jemand der noch lust hat?


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. September 2008)

hab meins mal Provisorisch fertiggestellt

Geändert wird noch:
Bereifung: was ohne Streifen ;-)
Sattelstütze (die hatt ich noch rumliegen)
Kettenblatt 36 Z & Bashguard
Steuersatz

werd evtl. am So mal ne Testrunde drehen


----------



## SCM (4. September 2008)

Sehr schön,

sieht leicht aus!

Als Sattelstütze kommt bei dem Setup doch nur eine schwarze Thomson oder was aus Carbon in Frage.

Und eigentlich braucht es auch schwarze Pedale...

Wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast: Kleb alle Scheuerstellen mit Steinschlagstellen mit Motocrossfolie ab. Gibt es Bogenweise z.B. beim Polo Shop in Bonn für 5 Euro. Da du deine Räder ja doch recht häufig wechselst, sichert dir diese winzige Investition ein paar hundert Euro beim Wiederverkauf. "Unvermeidbare Gebrauchsspuren" lassen sich eben doch vermeiden. Und die Folie lässt sich völlig Rückstandfrei entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (4. September 2008)

Danke

Ja, die Thomson ist in Planung 
Carbon fällt wegen doch recht häufigen Verstellung raus.

Folie wird ebenfalls noch ergänzt.

Laut Personenwaage liegts bei knapp 15kg


----------



## SCM (4. September 2008)

Soll die Thomson gekröpft sein? Wenn ja pass auf, dass die sich weit genug versenken läßt. Da ist nämlich bereits ca. 5-6 cm über dem Knick Schluss, da das Rohr schon da dünner wird. Ich spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung...


----------



## flake77 (4. September 2008)

15 kg tzz

wo willst du am sonntag fahren gehen?
wenn ich den samstag überlebe schliesse ich mich vielleicht an...
und natürlich wenn es nicht zu zeitig ist!!!

aber schickes rad...


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. September 2008)

@ SCM
nix, was krummes kommt mir nicht ins Haus

@flake
werd mich nochmal melden, dann gehts aber auch Bergauf


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. September 2008)

wollt Morgen so um 11 mal ne Testrunde im 7-Geb. drehen (ich weiß, nicht die optimale Zeit, kanns leider nicht anders einrichten), wer dabei?


----------



## <JoKo> (6. September 2008)

Welche runde willst du denn drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_bobby (6. September 2008)

Ich würde morgen mitkommen, habe zeit

Grüße crazybobby


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. September 2008)

11:00-11:15 ab M-höhe


----------



## LIDDL (8. September 2008)

so, enlich wieder genesen 
ich werd morgen ma ne kleine feierabendrunde am Venusberg drehen
wenn jemand lust hat, ich bin so gegen 17:45 am Dorint oben


----------



## tennisstarmatth (9. September 2008)

hi leute

komme aus siegburg und kenne hier ein paar nette locations


----------



## publicenemy (9. September 2008)

na super  irgendwasneues ?


----------



## <JoKo> (9. September 2008)

erzähl


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. September 2008)

das is ja doll


----------



## flake77 (9. September 2008)

weiß jemand, wie es momentan am finkenberg ausschaut?
eventl. bin ich morgen so aber 19:00 uhr dort am rumradeln ;-)


----------



## Steep (9. September 2008)

waren vorn paar wochen da..sind halt keine großen sprünge da..außer vielleicht dieses "road" gap..aber das macht mir irgendwie angst..aber sonst ists grad ganz lustig da


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. September 2008)

flake77 schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wie es momentan am finkenberg ausschaut?
> eventl. bin ich morgen so aber 19:00 uhr dort am rumradeln ;-)



bin evtl. dabei, mal schauen was Arbeit und Wetter hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (11. September 2008)

also sonntag nach winterberg, wer kommt mit? hab einen platz frei.


----------



## <JoKo> (11. September 2008)

Ja, jetzt hast du freien Platz wo ich nächste Woche 2 Klausuren schreibe und mein Hinterrad in mache ist... 

Naja in 2Wochen gehts dann für mich sowieso wieder nach Winterberg


----------



## publicenemy (11. September 2008)

hey chichi , werde auch in winterberg sein , sehr wahrscheinlich  sehen uns dann im park , mein vater fährt mit mir hin , der will drumherum was CC schüsseln 


grüße


----------



## Steep (11. September 2008)

wenn mein bullit bis danne feddig is bin ich auch da..ist es aber eher nich


----------



## king.mark (11. September 2008)

Sooo wollte mal "Hallo" sagen.
Bin ganz neu beim Freeriden dabei und komme aus Sankt Augustin.
Am Sonntag bin ich mit einem Kumpel auch in Winterberg.
Fahre ein weißes Demo und er einen roten Stinky Verschnitt.
Grüße


----------



## publicenemy (11. September 2008)

Hey King.Mark

wenn du mich mit nem weissen Transition Blindside siehst , einem grünschwarzen oder grün-roten männeken drauf siehst , sprech mich einfahc an 

grüße


----------



## king.mark (12. September 2008)

Gut, läuft.
Also mich erkennt man am schwarz/weißen Trikot, dunkle Hose, dunkler Helm und halt aufm weißen Speci Demo.
ODER du erkennst mich daran, daß ich wesentlich böser aussehe als ich fahren kann


----------



## publicenemy (12. September 2008)

Jemand lust irgendwo gleich zu fahren? (am liebsten venusberg)


----------



## Steep (12. September 2008)

nur weils geregnet hat  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (12. September 2008)

rischtisch!


----------



## Marc B (12. September 2008)

@mark: Viel Spaß in Winterberg Hast du inzwischen deine neuen Teile bekommen (Kettenführung)?

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## king.mark (12. September 2008)

Ja danke, ist alles dran und läuft wunderbar. Hab jetzt 36/24 vorne mit Shiftguide, jetzt kann ich gaaaanz langsam die Berge hochfahren 
Die King Shock Stütze hab ich auch noch dran gebaut, wirklich sehr praktisch das Ding und null Spiel.


----------



## publicenemy (12. September 2008)

nieeeeemand der fahren will?


----------



## chris_da_masta (12. September 2008)

ich hätt lust mal wieder venusberg, aber ich kann heut nicht.
vllt sonntag??


----------



## publicenemy (12. September 2008)

sonntag bin ich in winterberg ... also ich bin jetzt unterwegs ..... kottenforst vlt venusberg , wenn jemand will , 0160 92810343


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (12. September 2008)

So bin dank publicenemy auch am start sonntag


----------



## king.mark (13. September 2008)

Winterberg ...
So ein Mist, mein Mitfahrer für Sonntag kann nicht.
Hätte also einen Platz frei, jemand mit Führerschein währe gut damit man sich abwechseln kann.


----------



## crazy_bobby (13. September 2008)

@King Mark ist der Platz bei dir noch frei?


----------



## Steep (13. September 2008)

wird ganz schön nass sein morgen..


----------



## king.mark (13. September 2008)

Laut wetter.com regnet es da für heute und morgen nicht mehr, hat also ein wenig Zeit zu trocken.


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. September 2008)

Wollt am Samstag Nachmittag mal wieder ne SU-Runde drehen (Grube, etc.), genaue Uhrzeit muss ich noch schauen.

Wer dabei?


----------



## Steep (16. September 2008)

mein bullit is daa


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. September 2008)

mal von der Farbe abgesehen


----------



## publicenemy (16. September 2008)

farbe?


----------



## Steep (16. September 2008)

ich find das weiß steht dem bullit.. schwarz find ich langweilig und grün und orange sieht ******* aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (16. September 2008)

also orange kommt auch porno , kann man schön mit ner schwarzen boxxer team aufbauen , und grün , wenn sein schönes grün mit metallicpulver ist kommt auch schick , weiss ist nur keine farbe


----------



## king.mark (17. September 2008)

Schöner Rahmen Steep, Glückwunsch.
Wirst du vorne mit 2 Blättern fahren ?
Ne Boxxer ist etwas overkill die 66 passt doch perfekt dazu. Versuch halt an eine weiße 66 zu kommen.


----------



## Steep (17. September 2008)

hab jez mal erstmal ne gebrauchte 66 besorgt..mal schauen wie ich mit der klar komme..ne fahr vorne mit einem blatt..
Brauch noch eine EX 729 , dann hab ich alles..finde nur keinen shop der die vorrätig hat (36loch) .
Naja das Bike wird sooo schön


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. September 2008)

Steep schrieb:


> ...
> Naja das Bike wird sooo schön



Liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters
Wie schauts jetzt aus mit Samstag SU?

Hier meins nochmal bei Tageslicht:


----------



## publicenemy (17. September 2008)

reifen sattel sattelstütze sonst sehr schön!


----------



## chichi (17. September 2008)

hat wer lust freitag oder sonntag mit nach winterberg zu kommen?


----------



## Steep (17. September 2008)

wenn mein bike dann ready ist sehr gerne (sonntag versteht sich) ..


----------



## king.mark (17. September 2008)

Werde zu 99% am Samstag in Winterberg sein. Auto ist leider schon voll. Mitfahrer ist der Kumpel der letztes mal kurzfristig nicht konnte, mal schauen ob er es diesmal hinkriegt.


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. September 2008)

Schaffe WB leider erst am 17.10., nächste Woche gehts für drei Wochen nach NYC



publicenemy schrieb:


> reifen sattel sattelstütze sonst sehr schön!



ne Seite vorher steht, dass die Stütze und Reifen nur ein provisorium sind und Sattel kommt auch neu, aber weil er kaputt ist.
was gibts daran auszusetzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (17. September 2008)

ähm , ich hatte das vergessen , aber das sind die teile die ich ändern würde , denn dann ist es ein pornicious enduro


----------



## tennisstarmatth (18. September 2008)

Werde die Tage mal Kaldauen unsicher machen, wenn jemand Lust hat bitte melden


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. September 2008)

tennisstarmatth schrieb:


> Werde die Tage mal Kaldauen unsicher machen, wenn jemand Lust hat bitte melden



Wie gesagt, wollt am Sa da ne Runde drehen, Uhrzeit erfahr ich Morgen (hängt von meiner besseren Hälfte ab)


----------



## tennisstarmatth (18. September 2008)

Jo Samstag könnte ich so ab 15 oder 16 Uhr.
Wollte ma testen, was mein Bike so alle kann hab es gerade neu und muss noch ne richtige Beziehung aufbauen 

sag einfach ncohma bescheid


----------



## tennisstarmatth (18. September 2008)

Kladauer Kiesgrube macht schon fun 

Habt "ihr" das gemacht? zB dieser Funbox ähnliche Sprung mit langer Anfahrt. Sehr angenehm zu springen


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. September 2008)

So, muss meine Aussage revidieren, da unsere Komplette Samstagsplung über den Haufen geworfen wurde.

Werde nun Sonntag in und um SU am Start sein, so ab 13:30-14:00

Wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (19. September 2008)

Keiner lust sich anzuschließen


----------



## publicenemy (19. September 2008)

leider nein sry


----------



## flake77 (19. September 2008)

ich muss schauen
habe sonntag morgens ein spiel
und danach naja bin ich meist zeimlich tod
also nicht groß zum schieben in der lage


----------



## chris_da_masta (19. September 2008)

wenn mein neuer steuersatz da ist, dann komme ich mal mit.

wo willste denn alles hin?


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. September 2008)

Halt die einschlägigen Ziele im Kaldauer Wald.

Treffpunkt ca. 14:00Uhr Grube

Muss nur Gucken, da der Flake (wenn er kommt) mich mitnehemen muss, sonst komm ich mit der Bahn und Fahr ab SU BHF mim Radl


----------



## tennisstarmatth (20. September 2008)

wäre ev. auch dabei wenn ich auch ohne Helm akzeptiert werde, da ich noch keinen habe


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. September 2008)

tennisstarmatth schrieb:


> ...wenn ich auch ohne Helm akzeptiert werde, da ich noch keinen habe



Sind keine Moralapostel, jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. September 2008)

Kleine Zeit-Korrektur.
Bin so zwischen 14:30-15:00 Uhr an der Grube


----------



## SUMB1981 (27. September 2008)

Hallo,

bin wieder aus dem Urlaub da und wollte heute mal eine kleine Runde im Kaldauer Wald drehen. Vielleicht ist ja nachher noch jemand zufällig unterwegs.
Werde so gegen 15:30 - 16:00 Uhr in der Grube sein.

LG

Marcel


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. September 2008)

hi ho alle miteinander bin nachher in den im kaldauer wald üblichen stellen unterwegs.denke werde so gegen 14/14.30 uhr unterwegs sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (28. September 2008)

plam änderung. werden ins hafbachtal fahren gleich. wenn wer mit kommen mag sag schnell bescheid


----------



## <JoKo> (30. September 2008)

will jemand in den nächsten Tagen nach Winterberg?


----------



## RedHat (30. September 2008)

Wenn alles klappt dann mitte nächster Woche


----------



## publicenemy (2. Oktober 2008)

jemand nächste woche winterberg so montag dienstag? soll nur regnen , und es wird sau geil!


----------



## chichi (3. Oktober 2008)

bin sonntag mit nem kumpel in winterberg.


----------



## publicenemy (3. Oktober 2008)

sonntag sollens 13 l / m2 regnen , viel spaß  hät ich möglichkeit hinzukommen wär ich auch da


----------



## chichi (10. Oktober 2008)

Falls jemand nen Laden sucht für DH FR Bekleidung oder Räder, bei Sport Fahrrad Hübel sind neu rein gekommen:

- Protektoren von SixSixOne (Knie, Ellenbogen, Schienbein, Helm, Panzer, Rücken, Handschuhe, etc.)
- Giro Helme
- Royal Bekleidung
- Shimano Bekleidung
- Northwave Bekleidung

Bestellt und bald im Laden:

- Giant Glory DH
- Giant Glory 1
- Trek 88 DH
- Trek Remedy
- alles andere (nicht nur Giant und Trek) auch per Bestellung!

- Alle anderen erdenklichen Bike-Firmen für Bekleidung oder Fahrräder auch per Bestellung erhältlich!!!




So, genug Werbung gemacht kommt einfach mal rein! oder wendet euch an mich!

Gruß



Alles natürlich bereits 2009er Kollektion!


----------



## publicenemy (10. Oktober 2008)

nun nochmal die adresse bitte


----------



## chris_da_masta (10. Oktober 2008)

sollte wohl das hier sein:

http://www.huebel-bonn.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (11. Oktober 2008)

hab morgen frei . jemand der nach boppard oder winterberg unterwegs ist und ein plätzchen frei hätte? 


grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist jemand von Euch am kommenden WE Richtung 7GB unterwegs? Würde mich ggfs. mit Mr. Dark anschliessen ...


----------



## Steep (15. Oktober 2008)

ggf. dabei


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Oktober 2008)

Freitag Winterberg


----------



## <JoKo> (15. Oktober 2008)

viel spass bei den zermoshten strecken...


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Oktober 2008)

Fahren wir Rad oder gehen wir auf nen Kindergeburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (16. Oktober 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Fahren wir Rad oder gehen wir auf nen Kindergeburtstag




Word!


wenn cih mir vorstell das zB der untere teil glatt un unzerfahren ist , (so wies normal am anfang des jahres ist) dann ist das ja wirklich ein kinderspiel.... und bremswellen auf dem freecross sind super ... meckert mal nücht!


----------



## Marc B (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir wurde erzählt, dass es in Küdinghofen einen Spot gibt. War jemand schon mal dort und kann etwas dazu erzählen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Oktober 2008)

N'Abend Leute,
melde mich gerade mal aus den USA und wollte nur mal sagen wie guenstig es hier ist Bike Klamotten zu kaufen.
Ich habe gerade im Go-Ride eBay Shop 3 Troy Lee Jerseys erstanden ( alle 08er Modelle, zwei langarm, eins kurz; mit allen Etiketts usw.). Mit Versand hat es mich zusammen genau 35,50$ gekostet, was etwa 29Euro entspricht. Das ist schon echt sehr guenstig und die versenden auch zu guten Konditionen nach D. 
Der Shop bei eBay heisst: Go-ride-sales
Die haben auch Schuhe und Bikes da drfin. Reinschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 
Und wenn einer der okin93 heisst euch ueberbietet dann war ich das wohl ;-)


----------



## publicenemy (28. Oktober 2008)

wheelsiderider , wiso kaufst du selbstbräuner , räucherstäbchen , und damenjeans ...? stimmt da was bei dir nicht


----------



## suRe (28. Oktober 2008)

Haha!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Oktober 2008)

Hoe?
Meine Mom wahrscheinlich  Selber Account


----------



## publicenemy (28. Oktober 2008)

hät ich an deiner stelle auch gesagt ;-)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Oktober 2008)

Jo ne...aber die Jerseys hab ich und die sind toll 

P.S.: Willst du echt ne 40 oder Boxxer in deinen Rahmen bauen?


----------



## publicenemy (28. Oktober 2008)

jauuuuuuuu . bin eig sehr zufrieden mit der 66 nur will ich was etwas steiferes und mhh halt ne doppelbrücke ... sone gebrauchte f40 oder die neue boxxer.... du hattest ja probleme mit der 888.

kannst für mich ja gucken was da so bei dir im amiland ein chris king devolution 1,5 -> 1 1/8 kostet . 


grüeß


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2008)

150$ + 10% Aufschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (8. November 2008)

iwer unterwegs am wochenende? auch wenn die scheiß blätter bremsen..

hätte lust nen bissl zu springen


----------



## Luckfroschi (14. November 2008)

hi ho bin morgen und übermorgen im kaldauer wald unterwegs.hoffendlich regnet es nicht wenn wer mitfahren mag, sollte er einfach bescheid sagenklappsparten nicht vergessen


----------



## Luckfroschi (15. November 2008)

bin nun gleich auf zur gisela


----------



## Luckfroschi (16. November 2008)

bin gegen 14.00 uhr 14.30 uhr bei der gisela im wald.


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. November 2008)

oooh nein nicht ich schon wieder. da fühlt man sich ja langsam als alleinunterhalter hier. man merkt doch direkt wens draussen wieder kalt ist. na ja bin morgen bei der gisela mit thomas und rocken unseren trail ein wenig bin so gegen 12.30 13.00 uhr da. cu ride on


----------



## mtbedu (28. November 2008)

Damit ich was zu lesen habe, muss schon einer unterhalten ;o)
Warum stellst nicht einfach unter Termine ein?
Bin bisher in eurer Gegend noch nicht gefahren, daher sagen mir gisela & co nichts. Gibt es irgendwelche Beschreibungen, wo eure Strecken/Treffpunkte liegen?


----------



## <JoKo> (28. November 2008)

Nein, sind alles Secret-spots 

verdammt, warum war ich heute nich beim Händler und habe meine Sachen abgeholt...


----------



## LIDDL (28. November 2008)

Servus zusammen,
ist am woende jemand unterwegs? ich müsst meine neue Gabel einfahren!


----------



## publicenemy (28. November 2008)

hier liddl , du fährst lieber anch thailand 2 wochen als deine gabel zu testen? was bistn du für einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. November 2008)

Ich wuerde auch anch Thailand 
Froschi:
Was hat sich da so geaendert seitdem ich vor 1 Jahr iwie abgebrochen habe da zu fahren?


----------



## LIDDL (29. November 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> hier liddl , du fährst lieber anch thailand 2 wochen als deine gabel zu testen? was bistn du für einer



was will Mann mehr???
gutes wetter. angenehme 30°! und Frauen..... na ja... finde es am besten selber raus!  wenn du 18 bist! 

ist jetzt am woende jemand unterwegs? auch wenns (für mich) scheiss kalt ist!


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. November 2008)

ja bin jetzt gleich unterwegs zur gisela
@nico da haben wir uns einen trail gebaut mit einem step down steilkurven 2 northshore drops in unterschiedlicher höhe einem corner jump  einem table usw. macht echt laune.wenn wer mitkommen mag komme da um 15 uhr mal bei franzhäuschen vorbei und sammel euch ein


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. November 2008)

Bin momentan arbeitsmässig arg eingespannt, daß ich WE recht froh bin ein paar Stunden mit meiner Kleenen zu verbringen, aber bald ist ja Wheinachten uns Sylvester, da werd ich auf jedenfall mal wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## publicenemy (29. November 2008)

fährt jemand irgendwann mal nach winterberg oder willingen zum freeriden?


----------



## mtbedu (30. November 2008)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> Nein, sind alles Secret-spots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2008)

Wenn du jemanden persoehnlich anschreibst und dann fragst, ob er sich mit dir zum Riden treffen will, dann wird er bestimmt ja sagen und auch erklaeren wo.
Nur hier oeffentlich wird keiner was posten, da halt auch das Forstamt und die Behoerden schlauer werden.


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Dezember 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> fährt jemand irgendwann mal nach winterberg oder willingen zum freeriden?





http://www.wettercam-winterberg.de/...m.php&function=detail&cam=bikepark&Itemid=118


----------



## <JoKo> (1. Dezember 2008)

Zwiebel mach kufen ans biken und ab gehts


----------



## publicenemy (1. Dezember 2008)

Für alle die nicht wissen was freeride noch sien kann


----------



## <JoKo> (1. Dezember 2008)

gleich Ski auspacken....

im Schnee fahren macht richtig Laune, vorallem wenn man Abend blaue Füße hat


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Dezember 2008)

Naja das passiert nur wenn die Schuhe nicht passen.
Ich wuerde nie auf die Idee kommen in Winterberg zu "freeriden". Nicht genug Schnee und zu viele Leute auf einem Haufen.
Da fahre ich lieber in die Alpen.


----------



## publicenemy (2. Dezember 2008)

mhhh ... hatte mim steep überlegt mal ein wochenende in die alpen zum powdern ... also falls du fahren kannst und lust hast bist du willkommen! 

ach das in winterberg ist nur um den frust zu stillen . bischen kicker bauen und jibben


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Dezember 2008)

Naja du weisst ja vll wo ich gerade bin. 
Aber ueber Ostern bin ich in den italienischen Alpen.
Wenn mal so ein Trip im Januar oder so zu Stande kommt mal Bescheid geben.


----------



## Steep (2. Dezember 2008)

ski fahren suckt und freerider sind selbstmörder.. probierts erst gar nich


so jez btt ..
im januar dürfts echt interessant werden bei der unterlage die grade entsteht.. 
riecht nach einer langen saison


----------



## publicenemy (2. Dezember 2008)

jau ! 24-25 oberstdorf oder ähnliches!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (2. Dezember 2008)

wos schneit würd i sagen ne..


----------



## publicenemy (2. Dezember 2008)

boah korinthenkacker deswegen sag ich oder ähnliches ! 


by the way . suche ne bindung mit 110 mm stopper


----------



## Steep (2. Dezember 2008)

das weiß jez das ganze scheiß internet .. un jez sollten wir aufhören alle foren dieser welt zuzuspammen ciao


----------



## publicenemy (2. Dezember 2008)

genau ^^sonst stresst joko oder wheelsiderider wieder rum^^


----------



## chichi (3. Dezember 2008)

so, fahre am sonntag ne schöne gemütliche runde mit meinem reign (also auch berg hoch) im siebengebirge, wenn jemand mitkommen mag, einfach melden!


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Dezember 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht wissen was freeride noch sien kann



Hör mal Kollege, ich fahr seit 15 Jahren Snowboard und hab drei Jahre in der Schweiz gelebt.
Erzähl DU mir bitte nich was Freeriden sein soll.


----------



## publicenemy (7. Dezember 2008)

haha . hab ich das speziell wegen dir gemeint? nein also  reg dich mal ab  und ich bin seit 13 jahren freeskier....


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2008)

Haha ich auch. 
Aber ich bezweifle, dass du am Anfang schon Freeskier warst.
Auf was fuer Brettern powdert man denn? Sind es public enemy's?


----------



## chichi (7. Dezember 2008)

soo, als kleine info am rande:

neu in den laden gekommen sind royal jerseys langarm sowie royal hosen!
also falls für weihnachten noch was gesucht wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (7. Dezember 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hör mal Kollege, ich fahr seit 15 Jahren Snowboard und hab drei Jahre in der Schweiz gelebt.
> Erzähl DU mir bitte nich was Freeriden sein soll.



ey zwiebel, jetzt diss mal hier nich den freeride-gott.. ja?
Nur weil deine Arme ein bisschen bemalt sind, musst hier nich gleich einen auf dicke Hose machen! Ausserdem hast Du gar nicht die neusten Teile am Rad, was hast Du also hier überhaupt noch zu suchen?
Hast doch gehört, er ist seit 13 jahren freeskier.. wurde also quasi mit Skiern an den Füßen geboren und ist direkt vom Krankenhausbett ins krasse Leben runtergedropt.
Sowohl beim Biken, Skifahren als auch Menschlich können wir noch viel vom ihm lernen, also vertreib den bitte nicht!


----------



## publicenemy (7. Dezember 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Haha ich auch.
> Aber ich bezweifle, dass du am Anfang schon Freeskier warst.
> Auf was fuer Brettern powdert man denn? Sind es public enemy's?



jetzt nichtmehr . bzw doch , hab jetzt ein paar neue Armada JJ 08/09 dazugekauft,

was ist nur mit euch los:S? ein wenig ironie versteht ihr nicht ne? ich sollt diesen fred ausm abo löschen...


----------



## Steep (7. Dezember 2008)

...


----------



## Steep (7. Dezember 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Haha ich auch.
> Aber ich bezweifle, dass du am Anfang schon Freeskier warst.
> Auf was fuer Brettern powdert man denn? Sind es public enemy's?



ja auch mit public enemys kann man "powdern"
sind vielleicht nich ganz so s!ck wie hellbents aber gehen solls auch , ne ?
muss man nur fahren können..



ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hör mal Kollege, ich fahr seit 15 Jahren Snowboard und hab drei Jahre in der Schweiz gelebt.
> Erzähl DU mir bitte nich was Freeriden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5371354
> MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Antwortensein soll.



und damit bis du draußen 

ganz schön cool




publicenemy schrieb:


> jetzt nichtmehr . bzw doch , hab jetzt ein paar neue Armada JJ 08/09 dazugekauft,


 
mit denen muss man nich fahren können


----------



## <JoKo> (7. Dezember 2008)

Bin ja nicht der einzige mit der Meinung über....


@Chichi: habt ihr auch im Laden Glory 8 Schaltauge für Sram Schaltwerk und normale Achse?


----------



## Steep (7. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2008)

@Steep:
Ich selber fahre seit 12 Jahren Ski...also fahren kann ich schon.


----------



## crazy_bobby (7. Dezember 2008)

Seid mal alle leise, niemand kann public enemy das Wasser reichen, er ist der Freeridegott


----------



## chichi (7. Dezember 2008)

hey joko, falls wir die nicht da haben, dann können wir die auf jeden fall bestellen und dann dauerts vllt 2 tage, dann sind die da.


----------



## Steep (7. Dezember 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @Steep:
> Ich selber fahre seit 12 Jahren Ski...also fahren kann ich schon.



das bestreitet auch niemand.. 
aber dann solltest du wissen das man auch mit publc enemys abseits fahren kann.. 

aber is mir eigl auch schnuppe..


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2008)

Wo siehst du das ich was anderes behauptet habe?


----------



## publicenemy (7. Dezember 2008)

lassen wir das ganze thema , ich denke jeder hat bissl scheiss dazugegeben . streichen wir schneesport und lassen wir den fred mit bikethemen weiterführen....


----------



## <JoKo> (7. Dezember 2008)

jawohl lieber





Condor schrieb:


> freeride-gott..


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2008)

Freeride Gott hat gesprochen JoKo...kein Gespotte mehr


----------



## Steep (8. Dezember 2008)

kennt ihr eigentlich


----------



## darkhenry1 (8. Dezember 2008)

Steep schrieb:


> kennt ihr eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cerial88 (11. Dezember 2008)

Wayne


----------



## Cerial88 (11. Dezember 2008)




----------



## LIDDL (11. Dezember 2008)

Cerial88 schrieb:


>



wie geil is das denn


----------



## RedHat (20. Dezember 2008)

man man man, ganz schöne Schlammschlacht hier 

Wollte mich mal (nach lääängerer Zeit) mal wieder zu Wort melden und mein neues Schätzelein Präsentieren!

Freu mich aufs neue Jahr --> keine Klausuren und vieeel Radfahren!

hier könnt ihr Fotos gucken, kommen noch schönere: Meine neue...


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. Dezember 2008)

wünsche allen hier im forum ein schönes weihnachtsfest und lasst euch reich beschenken.


----------



## publicenemy (24. Dezember 2008)

dir auch ein frohes fest , und alle einen guten rutsch , auf eine gute neue saison!


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. Dezember 2008)

hi. denke morgen ist es mal wieder an der zeit den alljährliche x-mas ride zu machen.
treffen zwischen 13 und 14 uhr an der gisela im kaldauer wald in siegburg cu ride on


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Dezember 2008)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hi. denke morgen ist es mal wieder an der zeit den alljährliche x-mas ride zu machen.
> treffen zwischen 13 und 14 uhr an der gisela im kaldauer wald in siegburg cu ride on



Also, bin Morgen an gleichem Ort (evtl. auch mal Grube) und gleicher Zeit zugegen, wer dabei?


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. Dezember 2008)

ich und thomas  sind auch dabei cu later


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. offoad (28. Dezember 2008)

ist vllt jemand am 30 bei den Doubles. Wollte mal wieder vorbei schauen, nachdem ich jetzt mein bike aus der Inspektion zurück hab.


----------



## Cerial88 (29. Dezember 2008)

welche doubles?


----------



## marvin95 (29. Dezember 2008)

Er meint zur Gisela bei uns heißt das doubles.


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2008)

Wie aktuell sind die Infos und Bilder von dieser Page (Finkenberg):

http://www.team-zweirad-panzer.de.tl/Finkenberg.htm

Thx für eure Antworten


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist meine Page...Team ist aber mittlerweile aufgeloest. Die Sachen sollten aber alle noch stehen...muss man vll nochmal aufarbeiten, aber sicherlich noch fahrbar.


----------



## Marc B (1. Januar 2009)

Okay, Thx

Werde mal mit einem Nachwuchs-Kollegen vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Januar 2009)

Mach mal Fotos wenn es geht...wuerde mich interessieren wie es da jetzt so aussieht.


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr nicht mehr so oft dort fahrt - welche sind momentan eure beliebtesten Spots?


----------



## LIDDL (7. Januar 2009)

wenns mal wieder besser wetter ist, werd ich am Venusberg zu finden sein


----------



## SCM (7. Januar 2009)

Dann sag Bescheid, ich bin dabei!


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Januar 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> wenns mal wieder besser wetter ist, werd ich am Venusberg zu finden sein



was heißt hier besser Wetter, das Wetter ist der Hammer und ich kann nicht fahren


----------



## <JoKo> (7. Januar 2009)

jo super Wetter, habe mich heute 2mal fast auf die Fresse gelegt mit dem Rad auf der Straße....

trotzdem wird jetzt am WE gefahren


----------



## publicenemy (7. Januar 2009)

@ joko , update mal deine signatur und stell den zähler auf null .


----------



## LIDDL (7. Januar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> was heißt hier besser Wetter, das Wetter ist der Hammer und ich kann nicht fahren



fahren ja,.......... aber bei dem Wetter nur mitm Snowboard 

@Joko: wo willste denn am Woende biken gehen?

@SCM: sicher sag ich dir bescheid! hast du dieses Jahr mehr Zeit?


----------



## <JoKo> (7. Januar 2009)

okay 2008 waren es am ende 6

2009 werden es wohl 0 sein, wenn ich weiter Shimanoketten mit Niete fahre

(fahre da wo es verboten ist )


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Januar 2009)

Gestern oldscoolfreeridesingletrailridingsspmäßig unterwegs gewesen (mit bergauf)

Ölberg






Drachenfels (bin jedoch nicht den Eselsweg gefahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn mir jemand etwas über einen Spot in Duisdorf in der Nähe des Malteser-Krankenhaus erzählen könnte, please PN an mich. Ich würde mich sehr freuen

Beste Grüße,
Marc

P.S.: Schönes Bonn-Panorama @ Zwiebel. Das Bike ist oldschool aber singletrail-freeride mit bergauf ist "In"


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Januar 2009)

Das Oldschool war jetzt auch eher auf das Bike bezogen

warst du jetzt mal am Finkenberg?
Wenn ja, wie schauts derzeit dort aus?

von Duisdorf hab ich bisher auch nur gehört, soll sehr dirtlastig sein.


----------



## LIDDL (19. Januar 2009)

@ Zwiebel: ist das auch wieder Fixed? oder nur singlespeed?

zu Duisdorf:  sehr kleiner Spot mit ein paar Sprüngen und ner kleinen "Dropbatterie", aber nix freeride
da kann man schon mal den Tag verbringen. ob sich was verändert hat, kann ich nicht sagen, war im frühsommer das letzte mal dort.


----------



## Marc B (19. Januar 2009)

@Zwiebel: Mein Kollege war am Finkenberg, er fand es wohl ganz cool. Mal schauen, wann ich dort mal hinkomme


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Januar 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @ Zwiebel: ist das auch wieder Fixed? oder nur singlespeed?



ne, ne ist "nur" SSP


----------



## chichi (19. Januar 2009)

sehr chic!


----------



## Condor (19. Januar 2009)

fixed den ölberg runter, das wäre was 
Aber muss dem domi zustimmen, da hast Dir was schönes geschossen.

P.S.: jetzt weiß ich auch endlich mal, wie die Aussicht vom Ölberg Lokal ist. War da noch nie 
P.P.S.: gute Besserung, domi!


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Januar 2009)

Dank Euch Jungs
und ja, die Aussicht vom Ölberg ist mE die beste


----------



## HeinsD. (25. Januar 2009)

diese Woche neu eingetrudelt in Größe M und absolut porno!!! werde mir vllt eins zum ausschlachten der Teile zulegen^^ 
also falls jemand interesse hat, einfach vorbei kommen und probefahren!
wiegt übrigens nicht, wie auf der Hersteller Seite angegeben, 23.5 kg, sondern 19,4!!!!!


gruß euer chichi mit neuem account


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Januar 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> gruß euer chichi mit neuem account



geile Karre
Warum neuer account


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Januar 2009)

Ist mit der alten Identität auf der Fahndungsliste vom Forstamt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Januar 2009)

Falls jemand noch kurzfristig Bock hat zu biken:

12Uhr - 12:15Uhr an der Margarethenhöhe. Die üblichen Verdächtigen werden abgegrast.


----------



## HeinsD. (25. Januar 2009)

brauchte halt mal was neues im leben 
außerdem am freitag ganz frisch reingekommen, Giant SS/Fixed in absolut geiler retro optik für wenig geld, falls jemand was für seine fitness tun möchte!


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Januar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch kurzfristig Bock hat zu biken:
> 
> 12Uhr - 12:15Uhr an der Margarethenhöhe. Die üblichen Verdächtigen werden abgegrast.



War Heut mim SSPler im 7-Geb unterwegs, mit den Brecher-Bikes kanns doch einfach nur Kacka gewesen sein bei dem erhöhten Wanderer-Aufkommen


@HeinsD.
Pack mal ein Bild von dem Ding rein


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Januar 2009)

Heute war es echt klasse! Die Wanderer Konzentration war eigl nur oben direkt an der Löwenburg. Bin am Lohrberg gefahren und da war kein Mensch und auch an den Breibergen nach Rhöndorf runter war freie Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Januar 2009)

Haste ja Glück gehabt, bin einmal quer durch (Ölberg/Petersberg/Drachenfels/Löwenburg/Lohrberg/Ölberg) da rannten die selbst an den entlegensten Stellen rum


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Januar 2009)

Um wie viel Uhr warst denn da? Ich war von 12-16Uhr.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Ich bin langsam am überlegen in den Bonner Raum zu ziehen und frag mich nun ab es genug zum Austoben für mich gibt. Also schöne Trails mit Drops und Sprüngen sowie technischen Passagen... 
Ich hab derzeit 30km von ab den Pfälzer Wald was ja ein wahres Eldorado in der Hinsicht ist... Es fehlt nur der Lift. 

Ich will auch garnicht wissen wo (Das dürftet ihr mir zu gegebener Zeit live zeigen... ).

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## publicenemy (26. Januar 2009)

also es ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem pfälzerwald ... war selber bei pirmasens und da fahren und kenne die ecke gut...


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> also es ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem pfälzerwald ... war selber bei pirmasens und da fahren und kenne die ecke gut...


Dachte ich mir ja schon... gibts aber wenigstens ein Paar Strecken die einen Freerider glücklich machen können, oder sollte ich meine CC Schlampe wieder aus dem Keller hohlen, wenn ich in den Bonner Raum ziehe?


----------



## publicenemy (26. Januar 2009)

mhhh wir sind hier dabei ordentlich zu bauen . zudem wird in 60 km nähe ein guter bikepark entstehen mit shuttleservice 2 downhillstrecken etc.  
wann wäre es denn soweit?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Naja, derzeit bin ich ca. jedes zweite WE in Sankt Augistin (Menden). 
Am liebsten würde ich schon übernächstes WE mit meiner Uzzi irgendwo um Bonn herum spielen gehen. 
Bei Bad Honnef sieht ja gem. Karte so einiges recht nett aus. Aber Karten geben so überhaupt keinen Einblick in den Streckenkarakter. 

Edit: Klappspaten, Spaten, Säge, etc. hab ich, falls ich mithelfen (und dann natürlich auch mitfahren) kann...


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Januar 2009)

Hoi,

7-Geb. ist halt sehr Singletraillastig, halt auch immer mit berghoch verbunden, dann gibts halt noch so ein paar kleinere spots in und um Bonn/ Siegburg.

was Siegburg angeht, wende dich mal an Luckfroschi, da geht was


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Berghoch ist nicht das Problem... Hab ja 18 Gänge, da sind auch 2-3 dabei die für Berghoch gehen. 
Ab 2000hm wirds aber schwer für mich...


----------



## Cerial88 (26. Januar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> 7-Geb. ist halt sehr Singletraillastig, halt auch immer mit berghoch verbunden, dann gibts halt noch so ein paar kleinere spots in und um Bonn/ Siegburg.
> 
> was Siegburg angeht, wende dich mal an Luckfroschi, da geht was


 oder an???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (30. Januar 2009)

Geht am Wochenende irgendwas in Bonn? Ich würde gerne mal mit ein paar Ortskundigen fahren.


----------



## Steep (30. Januar 2009)

will am WE auch fahrn..
7gb oder so..


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Januar 2009)

Achtung, Wetter soll recht gut werden, eröhter Wandereralarm
am besten früh Morgens gehen.

Werd für ein Türchen mit meinem SSPler unterwegs sein.


----------



## Steep (30. Januar 2009)

ja , früh fahren hab ich auch vor.. der boden is zur zeit geil..


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2009)

...und mir hat der Arzt verboten zu fahren  Naja, dann hoffentlich in Kürze wieder. 

Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. Januar 2009)

Bin wahrschl Sonntag morgen an den üblichen Verdächtigen im 7Geb unterwegs.


----------



## Luckfroschi (30. Januar 2009)

hi ho. ja ich wollt am sonntag mal zu den üblichen stellen im kaldauer wald fahren und mich da  mit cerial88 was austoben wollt gegen 13 uhr da sein. wenn wer mitkommen mag, der schreibt mir doch bitte eine pn.


----------



## NeverSayNever (2. Februar 2009)

So wollte mal "Hallo" sagen.
Bin neu beim Freeriden und komme aus Bonn
Fahre ein BMC Superstrocke 01, bei gelegenheit würde ich auch gern mal mit in kaldauer wald kommen.

Grüße


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2009)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage, wie sehen denn die Trails aus, wenns am Tag zuvor geregnet hat? Ists dann eine Schlammschlacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (2. Februar 2009)

Alles kein Thema, bis auf einen einzigen Trail im Auge Gottes (Tretschbachtal-Trail?). Da findest Du selbst während einer Dürrezeit Schlammlöcher 
Fahr einfach mal zur Magarethenhöhe und erkunde von da die Gegend.

P.S.: nimm dein Cove, scheint mir recht optimal fürs 7Geb zu sein, von der knappen Beschreibung links.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> Alles kein Thema, bis auf einen einzigen Trail im Auge Gottes (Tretschbachtal-Trail?). Da findest Du selbst während einer Dürrezeit Schlammlöcher
> Fahr einfach mal zur Magarethenhöhe und erkunde von da die Gegend.
> 
> P.S.: nimm dein Cove, scheint mir recht optimal fürs 7Geb zu sein, von der knappen Beschreibung links.


Mein Cove ist aber die CC Schlampe unter den Freeridern. Die nehm ich normalerweise nur wenn die Touren enorm groß werden. Ansonsten such ich eher nach was, wo ich meine Uzzi ausreitzen kann. Oder zumindest mal ein wenig fordern kann. Die ist ja auch voll Tourentauglich (->www.der-tick.de).


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Februar 2009)

@der-tick:

Nur nen kleiner Tipp am Rande...würde auf deiner HP deine Telefonnummer wegmachen...habe mit sowas böse Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2009)

Was für böse Erfahrungen denn? Hab ich seit 1998 drauf und noch nie Probleme damit. 
Außerdem gibts ja noch sowas wie ein Telefonbuch in dem die Nummer auch steht.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Februar 2009)

Wir hatten dann am Ende so ne dumme Werbefirma die permanent angerufen hat...wenn man die Nummer blockierte kam es dann von ner anderen. 

@all: Ist jemand am Mittwoch irgendwo unterwegs? Habe schulfrei!


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Wir hatten dann am Ende so ne dumme Werbefirma die permanent angerufen hat...wenn man die Nummer blockierte kam es dann von ner anderen.
> 
> @all: Ist jemand am Mittwoch irgendwo unterwegs? Habe schulfrei!


Auf solche Anrufe freue ich mich immer tierisch, und mein Rechtsanwalt auch. Da kann man gut durch Kohle verdienen, es lebe die Abmahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (2. Februar 2009)

Achso, bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob deine Frage auf das Siebengebirge bezogen war.
Wenn ja, dann halte ich weiterhin dein Cove für recht optimal. Nur bei vllt 10% kann man mit einem Fully mehr rausholen, bei Rest der Tour schleppst Du halt das Gewicht mit.
Gerade wenn Du erst die Gegend abchecken willst, würde ich Dir das empfehlen. Danach kannst Du ja mitn dicken Hobel wiederkommen, falls Du was gefunden hast.

Selbstverständlich sollte das Uzzi sich auch dort wohlfühlen, ich fahr dort auch mitn Downhiller dort Touren. Aber klug ists nicht  ...

Im Endeffekt ist aber alles egal, so lang es einen Spass macht  War nur nen Tipp.


----------



## NeverSayNever (5. Februar 2009)

Gibts was neues? mir ist langweilig, was habt ihr so dieses Jahr geplant an Freeride?


----------



## publicenemy (5. Februar 2009)

ich denk viele werden in lindlar beim black mountain bikepark helfen und auch fahren...


----------



## LIDDL (5. Februar 2009)

ich werd dieses Jahr wieder die MEGA mitfahren!  
ansonsten nach lust u laune (und wetter)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (5. Februar 2009)

Das Projekt Lindlar scheint ja still zu stehen...bin mir nicht sicher, dass das beim 2ten Anlauf was wird.


----------



## publicenemy (5. Februar 2009)

ich weiss nicht wie es letztes jahr war nikolai , aber ich denke da sie jetzt doch recht gut am ball sind . termine mit planbesprechung haben die alles . man muss nur hoffen das wenigstens nur 1/3 der angemeldet User uim MTBvD auch wirklich zum mitarbeiten kommen ! naja hoffen wir das beste !


----------



## iron's_horse (7. Februar 2009)

Immoment sieht es doch ganz gut aus ?!



Erklärbär schrieb:


> Am 13.02. haben wir einen Vororttermin wg. Genehmigung der Führung einer Teilstrecke. Dann kläre ich mit den Verantwortlichen direkt ab, ob und welche Pläne wir veröffentlichen dürfen.
> 
> Außerdem haben wir überlegt, ob wir nicht vor Baubeginn die Möglichkeit einrichten, z.B. an einen Wochenende einen BEsichtigungstermin auf der Deponie Leppe für die Trailworker und andere Interessierte anzubieten.
> 
> Muss ich aber ebenfalls noch mit der Geschäftsführerin der BAV abklären.


----------



## Steep (7. Februar 2009)

fährt heut wer ?


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Februar 2009)

Yep, war Heut aber wiedermal nur auf Tour mit dem SSPler, nächstes WE ist mal wieder Fullytime


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Februar 2009)

Morgen gegen 12 Uhr am Hotel oben am Venusberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (8. Februar 2009)

bin heut auch wieder in siegburg im kaldauer waöd unterwegs.wenn wer mag pn an mich bitte. wollt um 13 uhr vor ort sein


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Februar 2009)

Komme auch aus Siegburg,bin allerdings noch anfänger.
Würd mal gerne bei irgendwem etwas mitfahren,aber auch sachen die für mich geeignet sind.
Fahre ein Cube Acid 2009


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Februar 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Fahre ein Cube Acid 2009



Ist doch eher ne CC-Möhre
sollt je nach RH jedoch für die ersten Eindrücke ausreichend sein


----------



## Chillli (9. Februar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Das Projekt Lindlar scheint ja still zu stehen...bin mir nicht sicher, dass das beim 2ten Anlauf was wird.



Das wird schon werden, der Typ sagte doch das es erst gegen März - April
mit dem schaufeln losgeht.
Blos nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
Hoffe das ich bis dahin endlich ein Ato habe, mein KA hat das zeitliche
gesegnet.

Ride On an alle  

Gruss CHilli


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Februar 2009)

He Chilli,

lebst du auch noch, lang nix mehr gehört, lass mal wieder fahren gehen


----------



## Chillli (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Zwiebel,

ja, bin noch am Start.
Meine Flossen sind soweit wieder in ordnung (glaub ich zumindest),
nur ist jetzt mein Ka Schrott und weiß nicht genau wann ich mein 
Vater seine alte Kiste bekomme.
Sobald das geregelt ist bin ich wieder dabei 

Gruss aus Kölle


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Februar 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Hi Zwiebel,
> 
> Meine Flossen sind soweit wieder in ordnung (glaub ich zumindest),




was war denn los?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Februar 2009)

@chilli:
Der Gute KA der uns so tapfer nach WiBe gebracht hatte...schade drum!

R.I.P!


----------



## Chillli (9. Februar 2009)

Nach der Schweiz taten mir doch so übelst die Fingergelenke weh.
Biken hat da echt keinen Spass mehr gemacht.
Aber nach nen Haufen Pillen ist jetzt soweit wieder alles ok.
Hoffe halt es kommt nicht direkt wieder nach dem ersten  gerüttel.
Bald bekomme ich mein Vaters alten Astra Combi , dann bin ich wieder dabei.
Habe auch echt wieder Bock, heut abend schau ich mir noch "Latitudes" an,
kennste den? Hoffe der taugt was.
Ansonsten machts alle gut

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (9. Februar 2009)

@ Wheelsrider:  Ja, so rostig an einer Stelle und noch ein paar andere Sachen, das sichs einfach nicht mehr lohnt.
Der Astra ist eh geiler, passen mal easy zwei Bikes rein.
Du bist aber auch schnell aus USA zurück, wars wenigstens geil,
billig auf jeden Fall !

Bis denne


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Februar 2009)

USA war auf jeden Fall geil...Leute sind cool und die Mädels crazy.
Gestern war ich mit dem Steep und zwei Freunden die Fotos gemacht haben am Venusberg.
Fotos gemacht mit Canon EOS 40D, Sigma Objektiven und externem Sigma Blitz.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14139

Finde da sind ein paar echt coole Shots dabei.


----------



## NeverSayNever (9. Februar 2009)

sind echt coole bilder, und das auf dem venusberg? cool. wie wärs mal mit nightbike"freeride" am 7G? inklusive shuttle


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Februar 2009)

Wär ich dabei...Nur als Beleuchtung habe ich nur ne Stirnlampe.


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2009)

Coole Bilder. Da war ich gestern zu Fuß. Echt schick schick


----------



## NeverSayNever (10. Februar 2009)

hallo marc, mensch bis märz ist es noch soo lang, will bei euch sonen kurs machen, hört sich gut an. bruder und freundin machen bestimmt mit. vieleicht können wir mal die tage ne tour machen wie gesagt, bin manchmal wenns dunkel ist am 7G zu zweit ist es etwas langweilig wollte mal mit auto und anhänger hin als shuttle wenn das wetter etwas mitmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (10. Februar 2009)

hahaha nur leute mit engen radlerhosen sind cool!


----------



## NeverSayNever (10. Februar 2009)

und Sitzkissen...


----------



## HeinsD. (10. Februar 2009)

ich find downhill schwul.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Februar 2009)

Biste jetzt zu den Spandex-Schwubben übergewechselt oder was ?


----------



## <JoKo> (10. Februar 2009)

richtig Heins Wurst


----------



## Steep (13. Februar 2009)

sers , is morgen wer unterwegs ? schnee  macht spaß


----------



## Chillli (16. Februar 2009)

@Wheelsrider und alle dies interesiert
http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=9978#post9978

Das sieht doch gut aus  
Gruss


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2009)

NeverSayNever schrieb:


> hallo marc, mensch bis märz ist es noch soo lang, will bei euch sonen kurs machen, hört sich gut an. bruder und freundin machen bestimmt mit. vieleicht können wir mal die tage ne tour machen wie gesagt, bin manchmal wenns dunkel ist am 7G zu zweit ist es etwas langweilig wollte mal mit auto und anhänger hin als shuttle wenn das wetter etwas mitmacht.



Hi !

Leider habe ich momentan kein Internet (gerade umgezogen), deshalb sehe ich deinen Beitrag erst jetzt.

Bis März ist es noch etwas Zeit, dann gehen die Kurse wieder los und habe für Touren nur in der Woche Zeit
Gerade ist das Wetter beschissen, naja, das wird schon wieder besser. 

Ich fahre gerne morgens bei Frost. Shuttlen? Ich mag das Hochfahren zum warm werden Aber coole Option so ein Anhänger.

Beste Grüße und bis demnächst,
Marc


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Februar 2009)

@Chilli:

Schon gesehen, aber trotzdem Danke!

Allen einen guten, feucht-fröhlichen Karneval!


----------



## RedHat (16. Februar 2009)

Sure und ich waren gestern in Königswinter. Waren ganz Überrascht wie es auf dem Hügel aussieht --> alles Schnee . War mehr Schlitten als Rad fahren.
Wir aus Köln sind ja nichts gewohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (16. Februar 2009)

also samstag war echt verdammt viel.. die wege waren ab der margarethenhöhe schneefahrbahn und oben lagen oft über 20cm .. echt interessant wieviel so ca. 350HM ausmachen..


----------



## HeinsD. (17. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe meine 888 rc3 von 08, falls jemand interesse hat... melden!

gabel wurde wegen etlichen gesundheitlichen beeinträchtigungen nicht viel gefahren.


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Februar 2009)

Steep schrieb:


> also samstag war echt verdammt viel.. die wege waren ab der margarethenhöhe schneefahrbahn und oben lagen oft über 20cm .. echt interessant wieviel so ca. 350HM ausmachen..



Das ist nicht nur interessant, sondern verdammt spassig


----------



## bikerfelix90 (18. Februar 2009)

Was geht Leutz

Jetzt steht ja erstmal Karnevall vor der Tür und jeder der was damit zu tun hat wird dieses Wochenende flachliegen.
Das Wochenende darauf (28.2) bin ich mit ein paar Kollegen im Siebengebirge biken.
Jeder der Bock hat, soll kommen!!! Also einfach Samstag den 28.2 ab 10 Uhr. Wir lassen uns immer vom Bus shutteln.
Wäre korrekt, wenn ein paar Leute kommen würden.

Viel Spaß an Karnevall !!! Mfg Felix


----------



## NeverSayNever (18. Februar 2009)

bin dabei, falls der busfahrer doch mal nicht will(was er darf) bring ich auto und anhänger mit...


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Februar 2009)

bikerfelix90 schrieb:


> Was geht Leutz
> 
> Jeder der Bock hat, soll kommen!!!
> 
> einfach Samstag den 28.2 ab 10 Uhr.



Von solcherlei Hordenveranstaltungen zu dieser Zeit ist abzuraten
ne Gruppe im 7-Geb. sollte max. 4-5 Personen betragen, gerade zu Stosszeiten der Wanderer.

Aber bald wird die Uhr ja wieder umgestellt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Februar 2009)

Am Sonntag etwas später (Karneval) im 7Geb unterwegs...wer hat Bock?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Februar 2009)

Ab ca. 12 Uhr am Venusberg heute!


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Februar 2009)

Morgen ab ca 11:00 für 2 stündchen mal wieder was am F-Berg fahren, wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (28. Februar 2009)

ich wär bei einer gemütlichen runde siebengebirge heute "abend" oder morgen zu den nicht-stoßzeiten dabei. bin aus dem training, kann aber wieder fahrn  (hab z.Z. aber nur den Panzer fahrbereit)


----------



## Mr. offoad (28. Februar 2009)

hey, wir sind gleich so gegen 1 uhr mal wieder im kaldauer wald bei der betina unterwegs...wer lust hat, kann ja einfach mal kommen


----------



## darkhenry1 (28. Februar 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ich wär bei einer gemütlichen runde siebengebirge heute "abend" oder morgen zu den nicht-stoßzeiten dabei. bin aus dem training, kann aber wieder fahrn  (hab z.Z. aber nur den Panzer fahrbereit)



Jo morgen binnich ochens dabei....Nachmittags z.B?


----------



## Condor (28. Februar 2009)

ok.... ~2 std vor sonnenuntergang?
will heut noch wer fahren, zwiebel????


----------



## Tesafilm (28. Februar 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ok.... ~2 std vor sonnenuntergang?
> will heut noch wer fahren, zwiebel????



Wann und wo willste den fahren bzw. soll Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand Bock jetzt noch bisschen am Finkenberg zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (28. Februar 2009)

morgen nachmittag jemand am Venusberg?


----------



## Tesafilm (28. Februar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Morgen ab ca 11:00 für 2 stündchen mal wieder was am F-Berg fahren, wer dabei?



Also wir könnten das so machen, dass ich auch zum Finkenberg komme, wir da erstmal was fahren und dann zu den anderen ins Siebengebirge dazustoßen, also zum Condor und Darkhenry, die da ja fahren wollten. Kann nur nicht ganz soo früh, wie du willst. Ab 13.30 kann ich aber am Berg sein..


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Februar 2009)

Hab Morgen nur ca. 2,5h Zeit, dananch ist Family angesagt. Ergo 2h Finkenberg so ab 11


----------



## bikerfelix90 (28. Februar 2009)

Korrekt dass hier was los ist.

Bin morgen ab halb 2 unterwegs...soll ja geiles wetter werden. Wer will, einfach mitkommen!!!! Wäre lässig wenns ne gemütliche Runde wird. Bin da mit nem Kollegen ab Magaretenhöhe und dann halt schön Trails rockn.
Schönen Abend noch Reinhausen


----------



## publicenemy (28. Februar 2009)

und ich kann nücht


----------



## <JoKo> (28. Februar 2009)

und Leute umfahren


----------



## Tesafilm (28. Februar 2009)

Wann und wo seit ihr denn alle unterwegs? Wäre mit dabei!


----------



## <JoKo> (28. Februar 2009)

(Bitte nicht die Bergnamen im 7G hier schreiben => kann blöd enden...)


----------



## Tesafilm (28. Februar 2009)

Dafür gibts PM


----------



## Steep (1. März 2009)

servus.. wo trefft ihr euch denn ? wär dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. März 2009)

Heute Abend nochmal wer am Finkenberg oder am Drop am Rhein?


----------



## publicenemy (1. März 2009)

könnt ihr mal ein foto vom drop am rhein machen?
wäre dir sehr dankbar!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. März 2009)

Evtl fahr ich gleich mit meinem Fotomann mal da vorbei.


----------



## publicenemy (1. März 2009)

das  wäre optimal und sehr nett! ich kann mir incht vorstellen wo in der aue das sein soll:S?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. März 2009)

An der Kennedybruecke rechtsrheinisch an der Liegewiese


----------



## marvin95 (2. März 2009)

wer lust hat mittwoch gisela /doubles.ich bin da mit freunden ab ca. 3 uhr. neues bike testen


----------



## Cerial88 (6. März 2009)

und,wie war der test?


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. März 2009)

Fahr gleich los, bin dann so ab 14:30 in der Gegend Lohrberg- Löwenburg


----------



## Condor (8. März 2009)

aahh ****... ich fahr jetzt auch ins Siebengebirge. Hab aber leider deine Handynummer nicht mehr, naja nächstes mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (8. März 2009)

Wir waren in Siegburg/ Lohmar unterwegs,bis mein Mitfahrer plötzlich vorne und hinten einen Platten hatte,da lag ein Brett mit einigen Nägeln drin auf´m Trail.
Das darf doch echt nicht sein,hab das Brett aber entsorgt,so dass niemand mehr durch fährt


----------



## Condor (8. März 2009)

Zwiebel, hattest Du heute nen Bike mit nen Highroller vorn oder hinten + einen Minon DHF ähnlichen Reifen? Hab da so frische Spuren gesehn.


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. März 2009)

Highroller könnte durchaus von mir gewesen sein, wo denn?

War 2x Lohrberg/ Löwenburg / Ölberg

Bin nach langer, langer Zeit (bestimmt 10-12 Jahren) mal wieder die alte "skibahn" vom Ölberg runter nach Thomasberg gefahren, bei den Bedingungen wirklich spassig

@Fabian
wo war das denn denn mit dem Nagelbrett?


----------



## <JoKo> (8. März 2009)

Zwiebel hast du meine Reifenspuren vom Ölberg gesehen?


----------



## Fabian93 (8. März 2009)

Das mit dem Nagelbrett war bei uns in Kaldauen im Wald.


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. März 2009)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> Zwiebel hast du meine Reifenspuren vom Ölberg gesehen?



Da wo ICH runter bin waren keine Spuren, da von EUCH den Trail aller Wahrscheinlichkeit niemand kennt

Noch ein Tip am Rande für schlammige Sonntagsfahrten:
die Waschstraße in Pützchen am Toom ist Sonntags offen

@Fabian
war mir schon klar
an welchem Trail im speziellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (9. März 2009)

hey ihr seit ja alle wieder brav am fahren 

ich würde ja auch mal gern die saison eröffnen...

die winterurlaube sind vorbei...

also bereit für neue taten 

aber ich denke ich sollte mal erst wieder am finkenberg starten

ist es dort noch tauglich, oder sollte man auf was anderes ausweichen?


----------



## Fabian93 (9. März 2009)

@Zwiebel

In der Nähe vom Hotel Grunge,auf der linken Seite vom Waldweg.
Das war da wo die ganzen Krater sind,das Brett lag in dem großen Krater.


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. März 2009)

War neulich nochmal da, alles i.O.


----------



## <JoKo> (9. März 2009)

man merkt hier schon, dass es langsam auf den Sommer zugeht


----------



## Mr. offoad (13. März 2009)

so...sind morgen vllt wieder bei der giesela mit ner gruppe von 2-6 Leuten unterwegs.
So ab 11 oder 12 
wer Lust hat...wir sind da


----------



## tennisstarmatth (14. März 2009)

moin werde ich dort auch nochmal den zustand meines radls testen

so 15 16 uhr müsste da was laufen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. März 2009)

Was gibt es da denn so mittlerweile?


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. März 2009)

den neuesten Stand kenn ich jetzt auch nicht, die sind da jedoch recht emsig zugange


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. März 2009)

Ist denn heute jemand irgendwo unterwegs ausser im Raum Siegburg?


----------



## Mr. offoad (15. März 2009)

> den neuesten Stand kenn ich jetzt auch nicht, die sind da jedoch recht emsig zugange


kleiner wallride, drops, doubles, kleine Kickerline, northshore u.s.w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (15. März 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ist denn heute jemand irgendwo unterwegs ausser im Raum Siegburg?



nö, bin Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Luckfroschi (15. März 2009)

lol joko seid wan das den? bin gleich auch zur gisela


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2009)

Hi Leutz,

kann mir jemand vielleicht eine PM mit den Infos zur "gisela" schicken, also wo, was etc ?

Das wäre nice

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. März 2009)

Mir bitte ne Wegbeschreibung...will gleich hin


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. März 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Mir bitte ne Wegbeschreibung...will gleich hin



warst du noch nie da
ist in der Nähe der Grube


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. März 2009)

Nee...da war ich noch nie...aber Grube kenn ich. Aber war eh schon zu spaet. Dauert fuer mich ja bestimmt 1,5 stunden da hin.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. März 2009)

Werd evtl. nächstes WE mal wieder hinfahren


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. März 2009)

Waere ich dabei wenn du nix dagegen hast.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. März 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> ... wenn du nix dagegen hast.



wieso sollte ich
geb dir noch bescheid, ob Sa oder So


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. März 2009)

Hehe nur so.
Ok thx.

Ahja Herzlichen Glueckwunsch zum 2000sten Beitrag!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. März 2009)

Habe gerade keine Lust mich beim Bikemarkt zu identifizieren, deshalb hier:

Verkaufe:

1x Troy Lee Designs SE Jersey neu ungetragen Gr. S grau Preis: VHB
1x Troy Lee Designs GP Pants neu ungetragen Gr.30 rot Preis: VHB

Einfach melden bei Interesse. Kann euch dann Fotos und weitere Details schicken.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von der gestrigen voellig ungeplanten Fotoaktion:













Hat jemand morgen Lust auf Kottenforst?


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2009)

Schöne Bilder mal wieder 

Ich war heute im kurz Kottenforst unterwegs - das erste mal mit dickerem Gefährt. Ist morgen mittag gegen 13:30 jemand dort?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2009)

Ich Ich, hier!

Wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2009)

Ich habe leider nur kurz Zeit, aber besser als gar nicht. Wie wäre es mit 13:45 Uhr am Denkmal auf dem Venusberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (21. März 2009)

Sers,

ist morgen(Sonntag) irgendwer am start?
Hätte Lust mal wieder mein Radl zu bewegen.

Da ich nur den Finkenberg kenne würde ich wohl dahin fahren.

Bin aber auch für alles andere zu haben, allerdings dann mit Wegbeschreibung 

Gruß

Flake der heute erstmal Handball spielen muss :-(


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2009)

Heute war es nice.

Ideales Wetter und trockener Waldboden

Morgen früh ist es vielleicht noch trocken, zum Wochenstart wird es wieder grau und nass.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. März 2009)

Bei mir hats dieses WE dann leider doch nicht geklappt

Hab für nächstes WE aber schon definitiv den Samstag geblockt und wollt dann mal wider nach SU zu Luckfrosch und co. mal schauen was die Jungs da wieder gebaut haben
werde aller vorraussicht so um den Mittag rum da aufschlagen


----------



## SUMB1981 (23. März 2009)

Hiho,

ich war am Samstag endlich mal wieder im Wald rund um Kaldauen unterwegs und muss sagen, Ihr habt da echt was schönes hingebaut. Werde demnächst wieder öters da sein und mich natürlich auch an Baumaßnahmen beteiligen!
Bringe dann auch mal eine Kamera mit, können dann eine Fotosession starten...

LG

Marcel


----------



## Fabian93 (23. März 2009)

Warst du einer der 2 die ich erst auf dem Ho Chi Minh Pfad und dann in Kaldauen noch öfter gesehen habe?
Hatte dein Mitfahrer ein schwarzes Radon Hardtail?


----------



## NoxBikes (24. März 2009)

Moin!Bin noch ziemlich neu hier,würde mich eurer Gemeinschaft aber gerne anschließen.Komme aus dem schönen kleinen Brühl,wohne also nicht gerade so nah bei euch.meldet euch mal wenn ihr hier in der Gegend unterwegs seit.Für Touren bin ich übrigens (noch) unter der Woche zu haben,falls jemand interesse hat und immoment genauso arbeitslos ist wie ich


----------



## SUMB1981 (24. März 2009)

@Fabian93: Ja, genau, das waren wir!  Mein Kumpel hat sich ein neues Rad gekauft und da wollte ich ihm mal eine schöne Hardtail-Freundliche-Strecke zeigen (Ho Chi Min Pfad).


----------



## Fabian93 (24. März 2009)

So trifft man sich wieder
Bei uns kann man eigentlich rech viel mit dem Hardtail fahren,eine Stelle habt ihr ja noch gesehen


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. März 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> So trifft man sich wieder
> Bei uns kann man eigentlich rech viel mit dem Hardtail fahren,eine Stelle habt ihr ja noch gesehen



Nicht nur recht viel, sondern im Grunde genommen ALLES


----------



## Fabian93 (24. März 2009)

Naja bei dir ist mir das klar,mancheiner braucht aber noch ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (26. März 2009)

nur mal nen paar bilder, den singlespeeder kann man fixed oder ss fahren. gibts in drei verschiedenen ausführungen, rot (hier), weiß und schwarz. hab mir das weiße zugelegt
und beim glory dh haben wir ne weiße fox 40 eingebaut. falls jemand interesse am rad hat, kann sehr gute angebote machen für nen glory dh und nen glory 1
gruß chichi


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. März 2009)

Mmmhh,
der SSPler gefällt mir nicht wirklich, steh da eher auf die klassischen Geos.
Die haben doch noch nen Bahnrahmen, der is ganz lecker.

Das Glory ist natürlich(abgesehen von den Pedalen)


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. März 2009)

Hey ihr SUler,
macht es Sinn bei den Witterungsbedingungen bei euch aufzulaufen?
würde sonst ne Matschrunde im 7-Geb. vorziehen (oder evtl. mal Venusberg, lohnt sich das)


----------



## Mr. offoad (27. März 2009)

im Kaldauer Wald kannste auch bei regen fahren. Da lohnt sich das Fahren immer. Mach oft sogar noch mehr Spaß als wenns trocken ist.


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. März 2009)

Mr. offoad schrieb:


> im Kaldauer Wald kannste auch bei regen fahren. Da lohnt sich das Fahren immer. Mach oft sogar noch mehr Spaß als wenns trocken ist.



Denke dabei nur an den doch recht weichen Boden und die mögliche Zerstörung der gebauten Trails, aber wenn ihr da auch fahrt bin ich dabei


----------



## Cerial88 (27. März 2009)

@zwiebel:keine gute idee,geht alles kaputt wie du schon sagtest.
@mr.offoad aka christian(1.fährt von euch doch eh keiner wenns nass ist und 2.stell du dich doch mal dahin und schauffel stunden lang ohne zu fahren nur damit alles in schuß bleibt dann kannste auch leute einladen und denen sagen was spaß macht


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. März 2009)

Also dann wohl eher nich,
wer wäre denn im 7-Geb. dabei?


----------



## Condor (27. März 2009)

wann? christoph und ich wärn später im 7geb, aber mehr so tourenmäßig mit jeweils unser "cc"-schlampe (trance+chameleon)


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. März 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Also dann wohl eher nich,
> wer wäre denn im 7-Geb. dabei?



Würde mich am WE mal einklinken, 7GB kenne ich garnich ...
Treffpunkt sollte aber bahntechnisch erreichbar sein, da kein fahrbarer Untersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. offoad (27. März 2009)

> aka christian(1.fährt von euch doch eh keiner wenns nass ist und 2.stell du dich doch mal dahin und schauffel stunden lang ohne zu fahren nur damit alles in schuß bleibt dann kannste auch leute einladen und denen sagen was spaß macht


1. ich war jetzt unter der woche alleine da und bin auch gefahren als das alles nass war.
2. ich schaufel auch mit nur wenn man nicht jedes wochenende da ist hat man auch  
    ma lust zu fahren
3. auch bei Nässe sind sie Sprünge nicht kaputt gegeangen.

ich hab jetzt aber auch keinen bock mich mit dir zu streiten..
also ich hab geschnallt was du mir sagen wolltest und du hoffentlich was ich dir sagen wollte...
bis dann


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. März 2009)

Wetter sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus.wie schauts aus mit Gisela?
Wäre so um 14:00 da


----------



## Mr. offoad (28. März 2009)

ich bin evtl auch mal da...mal schaun


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2009)

Ich wuerde vll kommen, weiss aber immernoch nicht wie ich das finde.


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. März 2009)

Heut ist wieder hickhack,

also entweder ich fahr nach Kaldauen (etwa so gegen 14:00)
oder ne Runde zum Finkenberg (dann so ca.16:00)

wird sich in der nächsten Stunde entscheiden, hängt von der Schwiegermutter ab, ob sie auf die Kleine aufpassen kann.

Melde mich dann nochmal

@nikolai
wenn Kaldauen, können wir uns in SU am bhf treffen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. März 2009)

So,

mach mich gleich auf zur gisela, wird so 14:30-15:00 Uhr werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (28. März 2009)

Vielleicht sieh man sich ja,wobei ich gerade ein paar Probleme lösen muss


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. März 2009)

Dann eben nich ...


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. März 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dann eben nich ...



???
War mal cool hier, Fahr jetzt Heim


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. März 2009)

Dachte, dass das hier ein offener Thread ist und sich nicht nur paar Locals zum Biken verabreden.
Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Locations in der Gegend, da ich mich fast null auskenne. Kenne nur Drachenfels hoch und (vor allem) runter und bißchen Kottenforst.
Scheinbar dann eben hier falsch, ne Interessengemeinschaft wäre dann für Aussenstehende fairer.

Gruß,

DFM.


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2009)

Hm, eigentlich wurde ich als Neuling hier gut aufgenommen. Letztens war ich mit Nicolai kurz am Venusberg radeln, alles easy  Den Finkenberg werde ich auch mal besuchen, wenn das Wetter besser ist.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. März 2009)

NiKolai wenn ich bitten darf  Nicht mit meinem Rad verwechseln


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2009)

Tja, dann biste schon zur Einheit mit deinem Bike verschmolzen


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. März 2009)

Na dann ....


----------



## HeinsD. (28. März 2009)

sex


----------



## Condor (28. März 2009)

oh ja, wann?? 

dein peter enis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (28. März 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dachte, dass das hier ein offener Thread ist und sich nicht nur paar Locals zum Biken verabreden.
> Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Locations in der Gegend, da ich mich fast null auskenne. Kenne nur Drachenfels hoch und (vor allem) runter und bißchen Kottenforst.
> Scheinbar dann eben hier falsch, ne Interessengemeinschaft wäre dann für Aussenstehende fairer.
> 
> ...



Meine Fragezeichen waren lediglich auf dein wenig aussagekräftiges Statement gemünzt

dissen will dich hier sicherlich niemand, dann mach aber auch bitte konkrete Aussagen, und spiel nicht gleich die beleidigte Leberwust.


----------



## Fabian93 (28. März 2009)

@Heins D

Was willst du uns jetzt damit vermitteln?


----------



## <JoKo> (28. März 2009)

wie wärs mit garnix?

Beni ist da ganz schnell am Start, wenn das Wort fällt 


@Ferkelmann: schau wenn jemand fährt, schreib ihn an, fahr mit und habe spass
so lernst du Leute kennen und nicht mit gemecker schon am Anfang...

die meisten Leute verabreden sich über icq oder telefonisch...


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2009)

Beleidigt nicht, vielleicht bißchen angesäuert. Sorry wenn es so rübergekommen ist. Bei mir kam die übergangene Anfrage und der Post "war cool hier, fahr jetzt heim" auch nicht gerade offen vor.

Soweit ich gelesen hatte, hatte ich schon den Eindruch, dass sich die Locals hier im Thread durchaus abstimmen.

Egal, würde an einem Ride durch Siebengebirge mal mitmachen, muss halt erstmal mit der Bahn nach Bonn. Also kurzfristigst gehts bei mir nicht.

Gruß, Hagen.


----------



## marvin95 (29. März 2009)

fahre heute mit nen paar freunden zur gisela ....
also wer kommen will sind so gegen 2 uhr da


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. März 2009)

marvin95 schrieb:


> fahre heute mit nen paar freunden zur gisela ....
> also wer kommen will sind so gegen 2 uhr da



Bei dem Wetter ist fahren wohl eher ungünstig, da geht ja alles kaputt

@Ferkel
Übergangen keineswegs und ein persönlicher Angriff sollte es meinerseits auch nicht sein.
Hatte mein Vorhaben offen gepostet, wenn kein Feedback kommt (vllt per PM) ist es sicherlich nicht meine Schuld, oder benötigst du eine persönliche Einladung?

Mahlzeit

Vllt beim nächsten mal


----------



## marvin95 (29. März 2009)

da geht docvh nichts kaputt..
ist ähnlich wie gestern
@ zwibel ll biste den gestern noch gesprungen


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter ist fahren wohl eher ungünstig, da geht ja alles kaputt
> 
> @Ferkel
> Übergangen keineswegs und ein persönlicher Angriff sollte es meinerseits auch nicht sein.
> ...



Nöö, persönliche Einladung brauche nicht, aber nen Tipp wie es bei Euch läuft wäre hilfreich gewesen ...
Hoffe, das Thema ist jetzt geklärt und durch. Nächstes mal also ne PM, 

Gruß,

Hagen.


----------



## Chillli (30. März 2009)

Tach zusammen,

an Ostern bekomme ich endlich mein Auto, dann bin ich auch
wieder am Start 

@Ferkelmann: Bin auch aus Köln, kann dich dann auch mitnehmen.
Allerdings erst nach Ostern 

dann bis bald

Gruss Chilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> an Ostern bekomme ich endlich mein Auto, dann bin ich auch
> wieder am Start
> ...



Wenn Du Dein Auto aus dem Osterei fummelst passen wir da beide + Bikes rein??


----------



## Chillli (30. März 2009)

Meins schon, deins ziehen wir mit nem Abschleppseil hinterher 
Mit etwas Glück passt es aber auch noch in den Vectra Combi !!
Also mach Dir keinen Kopf, passt schon alles rein

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2009)

chillli schrieb:


> meins schon, deins ziehen wir mit nem abschleppseil hinterher
> mit etwas glück passt es aber auch noch in den vectra combi !!
> Also mach dir keinen kopf, passt schon alles rein
> 
> frohe ostern



perfect


----------



## flake77 (30. März 2009)

bei chilli war das mit dem seil ernst gemeint :-O

also hoffe dass der vectra große genug ist ;-)

also chilli nach ostern erstes WE 7gebirge?


----------



## Chillli (30. März 2009)

Ja, auf jeden Fall irgendwo runterheizen.
Wa ist mit Gina?


----------



## flake77 (30. März 2009)

ist mir NOCH unbekannt
wird sich aber hoffendlich ändern

ist das auch so viel schieberei wie 7gebirge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (30. März 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Wa ist mit Gina?



ist out!


----------



## Chillli (30. März 2009)

Wie Out ?


----------



## Chillli (30. März 2009)

Oder ist jetz Gisela die alte Gina.
Was war den dass mit dem dicken Baum wo wir letztes Jahr waren Zwiebel ?


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. März 2009)

Ist nicht allzu weit von dort weg


----------



## Mr. offoad (31. März 2009)

ist am wochenende jemand im kaldauer wald unterwegs??


----------



## Luckfroschi (31. März 2009)

bin nächstes we im kaldauer wald unterwegs. kann nur noch net genau sagen wan. nächste woche freitag ist boppard angesagt


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. März 2009)

Sieh mal einer an, du lebst auch noch.
Komme evtl Sa nach SU


----------



## Marc B (31. März 2009)

Waren heute im Kofo unterwegs und haben zwei nette Kollegen mit Kamera getroffen

Man sieht sich bestimmt nochmal, wäre eine coole Sache.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Condor (1. April 2009)

Werde mich heute Nachmittag mitn Panzer ins Siebengebirge aufmachen.
Wer Lust hat soll sich anschließen, werd wohl gegen 16 Uhr in Köwi starten.


----------



## NeverSayNever (1. April 2009)

ich will, ich will, ich will auch, muss aber bis 19:00 arbeiten.  so'n misst... 

viel spass evt. beim nächsten mal 
gruss Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. April 2009)

Ich gehe auch gleich biken, aber auf der anderen Rheinseite.

Viel Spaß und "have fun in the sun"


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. April 2009)

So,
der samstag ist jetzt definitv geblockt, werde so ab 15:00 Uhr an der Gisela/Grube sein


----------



## Chillli (2. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,

habe hier was über Boppard gesehen, soll dicht gemacht werden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369815
Also schnell nochmal hin

Gruss Chilli


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. April 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> schnell nochmal hin



... sagte der eine Floh zum anderen, als bekannt wurde, dass der Hund eingeschläfert werden soll.





(Mal gucken, ob's jemand versteht.)


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. April 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe hier was über Boppard gesehen, soll dicht gemacht werden.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369815
> ...


Ist aber noch nicht fest


----------



## Chillli (2. April 2009)

@Jep, habe ich zu späht gesehen. Sind wohl irendwie dran, den zu retten.


----------



## Marc B (2. April 2009)

Heute war wieder cool. Auf dem Trail (Kahlenberg) hat uns eine Frau ermahnt, es wÃ¤re verboten hier zu fahren - 70 â¬ Strafe - alles klar (leider hat sie ein bisschen recht, aber egal es ist eine Grauzone)...

Ride on und immer nett zu den FuÃgÃ¤ngern sein
Marc


----------



## Luckfroschi (2. April 2009)

@zwiebel. du warst letzten samstag auch da hab ich gehört bzw. gelesen. hat nur keine zeit war arbeiten an dem tag.diesen samstag sollte ich frei haben. werde aber schon früher da sein wie schauts bei dir mit boppard? hatte gehört das du mitkommen wolltest.


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. April 2009)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> @zwiebel. du warst letzten samstag auch da hab ich gehört bzw. gelesen. hat nur keine zeit war arbeiten an dem tag.diesen samstag sollte ich frei haben. werde aber schon früher da sein wie schauts bei dir mit boppard? hatte gehört das du mitkommen wolltest.



Wird z. Zt. Mit der besseren Hälfte Ausgefochten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. offoad (4. April 2009)

so gleich werd ich dann auch mit nen paar anderen im kaldauer wald unterwegs sein...
vllt trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## publicenemy (4. April 2009)

Servus Jungs !

Plant wer ab dem 13. april nach winterberg zu fahren?  geht ja bald wieder los dort 

Ich brauche ausserdem ein laden oder jemanden der mir was an meinem fahrrad macht . Steuersatz einpressen mit allem was dazugehört . gabelschaft kürzen .und halt vielleicht jemand der mir ne kasette montiert und innenlager reindreht . wohin?
drahtesel hat utopische Preise.
viele Läden haben leider viel zu tun immomengt und wartezeiten von 3 wochen .


Grüße


----------



## Fabian93 (4. April 2009)

Wie isses mit dem H&S?


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. April 2009)

Selbst ist der Mann!


----------



## RedHat (4. April 2009)

Moin!

Ist morgen jemand in Kaldauern unterwegs? Sure (Marcel) und ich würden da gerne mitfahren , waren schon 3-4 mal dort (glaube ich... nicht das es doch ein anderer Spot war , dort gibt es auch die Grube, oder?).
Wäre jmd. bereit uns "mitzunehmen", sind auch sehr umgänglich sowie Stubenrein. Wollten uns morgene gegen 11:00 aus Köln rausbewegen

Bitte PN an mich, freu mich schon


----------



## RedHat (4. April 2009)

hmmmm, wohl alle am schlafen oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeverSayNever (5. April 2009)

nicht alle...

war heute kurz an der Grube, ist ganz ok war erste mal dort könnte man sogar mal die Grillsession eröffnen. ist morgen (heute) sonst noch jemand unterwegs? wo ist die giesela?


----------



## Mr. offoad (5. April 2009)

bin gleich ab 11 wieder mit nem freund im kaldauer wald/giesela unterwegs...man sieht sich


----------



## NeverSayNever (5. April 2009)

hallo, wo ist die giesela, bitte pn.


----------



## NeverSayNever (6. April 2009)

Hey, 

hat evtl. jemand lust ins autokino fast and furious gucken zu fahren die tage. ? (jeder mit seinem wagen?)


----------



## publicenemy (6. April 2009)

???


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. April 2009)

NeverSayNever schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat evtl. jemand lust ins autokino fast and furious gucken zu fahren die tage. ? (jeder mit seinem wagen?)



Hier nix Autokino, ... hier Fahrrad. ... zumal son depperter Film



Wie schauts jetze aus mit Boppard Herr Luckfrosch/ Cerial
wenn kein Platz mehr frei ist würd ich schlimmstenfalls mim Zug fahren, bitte um Feedback!


----------



## Cerial88 (7. April 2009)

morgen!bringe gleich in erfahrung was ich fürn transporter kriege.was hälst du von wi-berg???


----------



## publicenemy (7. April 2009)

Hast du ein Transporter? für wibe nächste woche würd ich mich dann in die schlange bei dir stellen Cerial88  Grüße


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. April 2009)

Cerial88 schrieb:


> morgen!bringe gleich in erfahrung was ich fürn transporter kriege.was hälst du von wi-berg???



Ne, da wird die Hölle los sein
Sollten die Parksaison am Fr in Boppard beginnen


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2009)

Übrigens als Abwechslung auch nur 1:20 Stunde von Bonn entfernt:

http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/INDEX/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (7. April 2009)

Also diese Filthy Trails sehen schon ganz nett aus!
Da würde ich nach Ostern direkt mal hindüsen.
Mit na Paar Mann da hin wäre doch sicherlich lustig.
Und näher als Winterberg ist es auch noch, wenn Ridefirst Marc 
nicht lügt . (was ich Dir nicht unterstelle).


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. April 2009)

Geb ich dir recht, jetzt ist aber vor Ostern und es geht um Freitag, also wer ist noch dabei?
Chilli wie schauts bei dir aus, da gibts ne direkte Zugverbindung


----------



## Chillli (7. April 2009)

@Zwiebel

Kann nicht,

fahr nach Hause ins Schwäbische zu meinen Eltern, Auto abholen 
Damit ich in Zukunft wieder Mobil bin.
Wünsch euch allen aber viel Spass, und brecht euch nicht die Knochen.

Gruss Gilbi


----------



## flake77 (7. April 2009)

ich will auch radeln :-(

mama zu ostern ist doof

bin am überlegen morgen das handballtraining sausen zu lassen und vielleicht in die grube zu fahren

ist morgen irgendwer dort am start?


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2009)

@Chilli: Habe es einfach auf google maps nachrechnen lassen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K01PTamzsN0"]YouTube - Fahrradfahren im heimischen Forst.[/ame] Hier (in der Nähe von Köln) kann man auch einen Tag verbringen, wenn man den Spot in gutem Zustand hinterlässt und sich rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen Waldnutzern 
verhält. Nachfragen zum Ort please per PN.


----------



## Korfu (8. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen, war heute in der Grube und musste leider feststellen das es doch leute gibt die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben wie man sich in der Natur verhält. Da sieht es aus wie auf ner Müllhalde
Das kann es doch nicht sein oder? Wenn man da schon Grillt oder sonst was macht, dann nehme ich meinen Müll auch wieder mit.


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. April 2009)

War das jetzt ne Feststellung oder ein Angriff

Die jenigen welchen, die solcherlei Sauereien auf Wald und Wiesen hinterlassen wirst du hier nicht finden, wir ärgern uns gleichermaßen darüber


----------



## Chillli (8. April 2009)

Würde ich jetzt auch mal behaupten.
Reg mich selbst über die Assies in Köln auf, die ihren ganzen Dreck
nach dem Grillen am Rheinufer liegen lassen.


----------



## Cerial88 (8. April 2009)

ich glaub wir sind so ziemlich die einzigsten die ne müll tüte mit dahin nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (8. April 2009)

moin,
jo denke ich auch mal, dass sich hier keiner angesprochen fühlen muss...
ich denke mal das ist alles Teil des Naturschutzplanes

DIE WOLLEN UNS WAS ANHÄNGEN :-O

ne scherz bei seite - ist schon urmies was im wald abgeht
aber sobald die Leute ihre eigenen 4 - wände verlassen 
gibt es für den Müll kein halten mehr
aber naja - der blitz soll sie beim Sch... treffen

das video ist ja schon ziemlich cool
wann fahren wir da mal hin?
obwohl ich mir da meine Kinder - Kicker wahrscheinlich selber schaufeln muss
aber ich bin motiviert für neue Taten...

allerdings erst nach Ostern :-(


----------



## <JoKo> (8. April 2009)

kann euch empfehlen mal dahin zu fahren 

@Zwiebel: Hast ja mein Rad noch gut in Erinnerung  Obwohl nie live gesehen....
War da 2 Tage trainieren. Jetzt folgt die Bastelstunde danach 


Wir sind am Freitag auch in Winterberg, aber die Bikeparksaison habe ich schon lange eröffnet


----------



## Chillli (8. April 2009)

@cerial

Alter, geilen Hobel den Du da hast. Würd ich mir auch ins Wohnzimmer
stellen


----------



## <JoKo> (8. April 2009)

meinst du mich?


----------



## bikerfelix90 (8. April 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen die Damen 

Ich bin heute ab 11 Uhr, also gleich die ganze Zeit mit ein paar Kollegen unterwegs. Wer Bock hat einfach zustoßen. Fahren wahrscheinlich mit der 520 immer hoch. Ist klar, dass ich vom siebten Gebirge rede nä. Alles klar haut rein und kommt zahlreich!!


----------



## Chillli (8. April 2009)

Deine Kiste gefällt mir auch, aber ich meinte Cerial88.
Aber wenn DU grade vor dem Compi sitzt, PM mir mal bitte wo der Spot ist.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (8. April 2009)

feines bild . hät ich auch gern . muss ich wohl noch etwas für üben   
ich hätte die aufkleber an der gabel abgemacht aber das ist ja nebensache . war das wildbad?


----------



## <JoKo> (8. April 2009)

Bikepark Bad Wildbad IXS DH 

einbisschen steil, steinig und wurzlig einbisschen


----------



## Chillli (8. April 2009)

Hey Joko,

meinte eigentlich den Spot aus dem Video weiter oben.
Wohl ein bisschen aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## <JoKo> (8. April 2009)

achso^^

ich bin noch nicht richtig wach...

Bei dem Spot ware ich noch nie!

Kann euch aber Filthy Trails in Beglien empfehlen. 
Waren 2mal schon da. Recht flach und schieben ist kein Ding.
Haben da jedes mal super nette Jungs getroffen 

Sind von Köln aus 1:15h 

Wenn ihr aber an einen Bus kommt, also shutteln könntet, dann empfehle ich Chaudfontaine.
Natur DH mit 2 verschiedenen Lines, die ineinandergehen am ende.
Schieben ist da aber nicht!!!


----------



## RedHat (8. April 2009)

Hey, hat wer von euch Montags bzw. Freitags einen freien Tag (ich hab de öfters frei, weil Student)? Könnte man schön für Parkbesuche bzw. lokale Spots (wie oben in dem Video) nutzen.
Alleine fahren macht nur halb soviel Spaß.


----------



## Chillli (8. April 2009)

Ich leider nicht


----------



## Cerial88 (8. April 2009)

@Chillli:THx


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. April 2009)

So Leute, was ist mit Freitag??
Madamme benötigt das Auto, muss also irgendwie irgendwohin kommen

btw, Fuzzyupdate


----------



## Korfu (8. April 2009)

Das war nur ne Feststellung und kein Angriff!
Sowas ärgert nur einen wenn man das sieht. 
Am besten sind die leeren Glasbierflaschen
Da kann man sich auch gut verletzen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. April 2009)

besonders wenn sie zerdeppert da rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (8. April 2009)

Süss die Kleine,  und die richtige Zeichensprache 
kann sie auch schon    hehe


----------



## Cerial88 (8. April 2009)

wie kann ich hier fotos rein setzen?


----------



## publicenemy (8. April 2009)

ins album . dann rechtsklick aufs bild , grafikadresse kopieren . dannklickste hier im antwortfeld auf den gelben butten mit 2 bergen und ner sonne drauf drauf . und drückst Strg+V . und dann okay


----------



## Cerial88 (8. April 2009)




----------



## ZwiebelII (8. April 2009)

Is ja mal wieder wieder ein hin und her hier, erst heist es aus allen Kehlen auf nach Boppard am Freitag, jetzt wollen alle nach W-Berg.

Wer geht denn am Freitag sonst noch fahren und wo??
Hatte mir vorgenommen nach Boppard zu fahren, bin jedoch für Alternativen offen.


----------



## Cerial88 (9. April 2009)

was den für ein hin und her???du hast dich doch wieder umendschieden


----------



## publicenemy (9. April 2009)

Wenn ihr nach boppard fahrt . benutzt ihr da den lift oder scheibt ihr? oder ihr mit euren enduros radelt bestimmt hocht? Ich hab generell lust auf diesen felsentrail unterm lift , aber nicht aufs hochschieben


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. April 2009)

Cerial88 schrieb:


> was den für ein hin und her???du hast dich doch wieder umendschieden



war auch eher auf den Micha gemünzt, aber ist ja jetzt auch egal, wünsch euch viel Spass in Winterberg.

Befürchte halt nur, dass ihr mehr Zeit mit anstehen am Lift als mit Fahren verbringt (war zumindest die letzten drei Jahre so)


@PE
Der Felsentrail DARF nicht befahren werden
und wo ein Lift ist wird weder geschoben noch hoch gefahren


----------



## publicenemy (9. April 2009)

das mim felsentrail ist mir eig. schon klar . nachdem der liftmensch zu mir meinte der trail wäre geil und ich solle ihn mal testen habe ich natürlich nicht nein gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (9. April 2009)

hallo alle zusammen werde mich erst mal vorstellen 
daniel 25 aus bonn city 
habe heute morgen mein dh jahr 2009 begonnen 
2 mal mit 520 hoch und runter mit dem panzer 
leich feucht aber super durch geflogen hatte das morgen ab mittag wieder 
vor lust jemand mit zukommen 
oder seid ihr etwa alle im park denke auch das da die hölle los sein wird

mfg


----------



## publicenemy (9. April 2009)

je nachdem werde ich am wochenende mal bischen fahren oben im siebengebirge . ich melde mich dann bei dir


----------



## dkleon27 (11. April 2009)

nachher 9.50uhr ab dollendorffähre wer lust hat 2-3mal 
rauf 520
runter aufm bock


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. April 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> rauf 520
> runter aufm bock



faules Stück


----------



## Cerial88 (11. April 2009)

moin zwiebel,und warste in boppard?


----------



## Condor (11. April 2009)

War mit ihm da. An sich alles super gewesen, zwar waren dort viele Touris aber recht wenig Biker.
Den Lift haben vllt 6-8 Biker genutzt, der Rest hat selbstgeshuttlet oder ist nur oben bei der Dirtline gefahren. Insgesamt waren schätzungsweise 20 Biker dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (11. April 2009)

Yep, kann Condors Aussage nur bestätigen, warn netter Tag
Wie wars bei euch?
Vllt fahr ich Montag morgen mal kurz zum Finkenberg.


----------



## <JoKo> (11. April 2009)

Waren aufeinmal viele in Winterberg

Gambi, habe dich auf dem DH gesucht aber hinter keinem Stein gefunden


----------



## Steep (12. April 2009)

bin am wochenende und nächste woche unterwegs.. 7gb , venusberg und boppard will ich fahren..

irgendwer ähnliche pläne ?


----------



## dkleon27 (12. April 2009)

Steep schrieb:


> bin am wochenende und nächste woche unterwegs.. 7gb , venusberg und boppard will ich fahren..
> 
> irgendwer ähnliche pläne ?





jupp hab urlaub...... wann wollteste denn


----------



## Marc B (12. April 2009)

Kottenforst steht für morgen auf dem Plan Mal schauen, welche Biker einem über den Weg laufen.

Viel Spaß allen,
Marc


----------



## Wheelsiderider (12. April 2009)

Ich wuerde morgen gern fahren. Wie schauts aus Marc? Lust?
Schick mir ne PN falls du Bock hast.


----------



## Luckfroschi (12. April 2009)

@zwiebel. wi-berg war ganz geil.die schalnge beim lift war noch ok ca. 5min warten und das road gap hab ich nun in der tasche. das macht laune


----------



## Steep (13. April 2009)

Mir ist eigl egal wann  schlagt was vor.. bin da Grad spontan , hab ja auch Ferien..


----------



## dkleon27 (14. April 2009)

Steep schrieb:


> Mir ist eigl egal wann  schlagt was vor.. bin da Grad spontan , hab ja auch Ferien..


 

kann mittwoch ab 13uhr schreib mir ne pn wohin und wann wir uns treffen wollen




mfg daniel


----------



## flake77 (14. April 2009)

Hat schon wer Pläne für's Wochenende?
Würde gern am Samstag irgendwas starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. April 2009)

In den letzten Tagen habe ich direkt einige Freerider getroffen, tja das ist der Frühling


----------



## <JoKo> (14. April 2009)

Will am Donnerstag nochmal Winterberg.

Suche Mitfahrer damit Spritkosten nicht so hoch sind


----------



## Chillli (15. April 2009)

So wies aussieht kann ich erst am Sonntag.
Werde dann wohl so in die Richtung Grube Doubles fahren.

gruss


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. April 2009)

Bei mir wirds dieses WE wohl lediglich zu ner Runde Finkenberg oder evtl. 7-Geb reichen, Wetter soll ja nicht so rosig werden (dann wohl eher 7-Geb.


----------



## flake77 (15. April 2009)

hmm wir haben Saisonabschluss vom Handball
wenn ich mich nicht zu sehr abfülle, geht sonntag vielleicht auch
aber eigentlich hatte ich das nicht vor :-O


----------



## Condor (15. April 2009)

Also wenn ich noch/wieder in Bonn bin, wäre ich für ne Runde 7-Geb immer zu haben.
Vllt holt mich aber mein schlechtes Gewissen ein und ich fahr mal nach Aachen zum studiern ... ich meld mich nochma.


----------



## dkleon27 (15. April 2009)

haben super wetter draussen werde mich anziehen und meinen hobel mal ne 
runde ausführen jemand spontan lust 7gebirge oder ???????


----------



## Condor (15. April 2009)

Heute Nachmittag wäre ich dabei... so gegen drei vielleicht.


----------



## dkleon27 (15. April 2009)

muss eh noch was essen und kurz die bude aufräumen 
wo wollen wir denn hin 7gebirge ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (15. April 2009)

Also ich würd vorschlagen von Köwi rauf zur Magarethenhöhe und dann Ölberg, Nonnenstromberg, zurück zur M-Höhe und dann Lohrberg, Löwenburg und über die Breiberge nach Rhöndorf.  Das ist ziemlich meine Lieblingsrunde, aber ist nur ein Vorschlag.
Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Ich fahre mit der Fähre, deshalb bietet sich entweder Mehlem oder Königswinter an der Fähre an.


----------



## dkleon27 (15. April 2009)

machen wir so 
mehlem an der fähre 
um 15 uhr ok ????


----------



## Condor (15. April 2009)

Alles klar, bis dann... Du bist dann mitn Balfa unterwegs?
Ich komm mitn Shocker.


----------



## dkleon27 (15. April 2009)

yup yup
cove shocker???
schönes teil 
bis gleich


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. April 2009)

fahrt erst Löwenburg/ Breiberge, dann hoch -> Nonnenstromberg, Petersberg an finally *THE BITTWEG*

wünsch euch viel spass


----------



## Condor (15. April 2009)

Das ist natürlich auch geil Zwiebel. Normalerweise find ich am besten Ölberg -> Nonenstromberg -> Bittweg, da sieht man die Leute zu früher Stunde besser.
Und dann später nochmal rauftreten zum Lohrberg -> Löwenburg -> Breiberge und die menschenleeren Trails geniesen 

yup, cove shocker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (15. April 2009)

Die Runde geht natürlich auch, but beware of the tourists, sind noch Osterferien


----------



## HeinsD. (15. April 2009)

mit etwas glück sitze ich in zwei wochen wieder aufm rad!!!


----------



## flake77 (15. April 2009)

na dann mal daumen gedrückt!!!


----------



## <JoKo> (15. April 2009)

will den keiner morgen nach Winterberg???


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. April 2009)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> will den keiner morgen nach Winterberg???



Rechtsschaffende Menschen mittleren Alters müssen arbeiten gehen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. April 2009)

So wies ausschaut werd ich Samstag fahren gehen, wenn die Wettervorhersage hält was sie verspricht, dann fürs 7-Geb.


----------



## dkleon27 (16. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> So wies ausschaut werd ich Samstag fahren gehen, wenn die Wettervorhersage hält was sie verspricht, dann fürs 7-Geb.






wenn mitfahrer genehm sind würde ich mich da gerne anschliessen
war gestern nen sehr geiler nachmittag


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. April 2009)

Werde gegen 17 Uhr am bekannten Spot am Venusberg unterwegs sein.
Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. April 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> wenn mitfahrer genehm sind würde ich mich da gerne anschliessen
> war gestern nen sehr geiler nachmittag



Kein Thema!
Wo seid ihr den lang?
genauen Zeitpunkt geb ich noch durch. Ist abhängig davon wann ich die Kleene bei den Eltern abgeben kann, wird aber vorraussichtlich so um 14:00 sein.

@Nico
was gibts denn da am Venusberg eigentlich, lohnt das, infos auch gerne per PN

Aber unabhängig davon gehts Sa ins 7-Geb.


----------



## flake77 (16. April 2009)

wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am Sa. mit dabei im 7er...

sonntag dann wohl grube ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (17. April 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am Sa. mit dabei im 7er...



Was heißt hier wenns Wetter passt? Fürs 7-Geb. Kanns nicht schelcht genug sein ;-)

Regen= freie Fahrt


----------



## Chillli (17. April 2009)

Mist, kann am Samstag nicht.
Hoffe ich muss am Sonntag nicht allein radeln.
Wer zu den DOubles Gina wie auch immer fährt kann mal bescheid sagen, keien AHnung
ob ich da noch hinfinde.
@ zwiebel   wie früh sitzt Du denn schon am Compi  

Gruss


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. April 2009)

nix Compi.

... Phonie im Zug zur Arbeit


----------



## flake77 (17. April 2009)

trotzdem zu zeitig 
da lag ich ja erst mal 4 stunden im bett 

also wenn es morgen regnet fahre ich nich...
ich hasse radl putzen!!!


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. April 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> also wenn es morgen regnet fahre ich nich...
> ich hasse radl putzen!!!



Morgen Mittag soll wieder besser sein

faule Sau + Weichei

Sonntags hat auch die Waschanlage in Pützchen beim Toom auf


----------



## Condor (17. April 2009)

Rad trocknen lassen und beim nächsten Fahren einmal mitn Handschuh drüber... das reicht doch.


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. April 2009)

So, alles gebongt, bringe die Kleene um 13:00 zu meinen Eltern, könnte dann so 14:00-14:15 an der M-Höhe sein, also bitte melden wer kommt, sonst fahr ich da durch


----------



## flake77 (17. April 2009)

ich smse dich an, falls ich dabei bin


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. April 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> ich smse dich an, falls ich dabei bin



Hau mal rein du Jammerlappen
Das Wetter is gutes Techniktraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

Geil ...ich glaub ich hab hier grad den richtigen Fred erwischt......

schöne Fotos die hier zu sehen sind! 

Ich würd mich gern mal anschließen wenn's nicht gard der Bikepark ist. 

Hab erst vor nem halben Jahr mit dem Fliegen angefangen und arbeite noch an der technik ( die bekanntlich nicht über das problem mit dem fehlendem Mut abhilfe schafft ).
Hab noch keine Park Erfahrung, welche aber mit sicherheit bäldigst kommt aber hüpfen, tempo und versuchen einigermaßen stylisch auszusehen kommt so langsam und für nen alte Sack der grad erst nach 15 Jahren XC auf Freireiten umgestiegen ist, halt ich mich ganz tapfer.
Ein paar ziemlich derbe stürze die mir das Bike zerschrottet haben ( Vorbau verbogen, Gabelkrone gebrochen, Felge gebrochen ) haben mich bis jetzt nicht davon abgehalten. Meine Frau und Tochter sind die einzigen die es bisher geschafft haben mich vom Biken abzuhalten.

Also wenn einer von Euch mal ne kurze Runde im 7G zum Warmup unterwegs ist würde ich mich gern mal für'n kurzes kennenlernen anschließen um überhaupt mal festzustellen ob ich wirklich überhaubt in der Lage bin irgendwie mitzuhalten.

Bis dahin, rock on


----------



## flake77 (17. April 2009)

ich bin auch alt und lahm
abheben tue ich nie
weil ich nie ne unterhose zum wechseln mit habe

dafür versuche ich mein unvermögen mit nem dicken rad auszugleichen ;-)

morgen 14:00 M-Höhe 
dann kannst du ja mal schauen
zwiebel hat sicher auch nix dagegen


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

14:00  haut nicht hin. Meine Frau kommt Morgen aus dem Urlaub zurück. Muß um 14:00 schon zum Putzdienst zu Hause sein. Bin von 10:00 bis 12:00 kurz unterwegs und fahr den Nasseplatztrail und die Breiberge. Eventl. auch den Teufelsstein. Danach muß ich leider wieder nach Hause. 
Putzen und aufräumen sonst gibts 2 Wochen Bikeverbot. Ausserdem ist mein Big Air ausser Gefecht weil ich noch'ne neue Hinterradsteckachse brauche. Irgendwie der Wurm drin. Oder'n Ei?!

Ab Dienstag ist mein Big Air wieder Fit, dann könnte auch unter der Woche, ansonsten gerne nächsten Samtag oder Sonntag Montag, Dienstag...........usw.

Aber vielen Dank für die kurze Info....und übrigens........ich versuch den fehlenden Mut zusätzlich noch mit Knie-schienbeinschonern zu kommpensieren.....leider ohne Wadenschutz, was sich letzten Samstag bemerkbar gemacht hat...............was son'n kleiner kratzer von der Bearflat bluten kann...........dabei war es nur die Ofenkaule..........


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

@Zwiebel

hallo.......ist das dein Mike Vallely Deck?
Ich hab noch das erste von Blind Skateboards mit dem Doppeltail Design. Soweit ich weis das erste der neuen Bauart. Abgesehen vom Visions Doppeltail aber das ist ja kein Board sondern ein Schiff.

Mir fällt grad ein ...mein Ray Barbee muß auch noch irgendwo rumliegen..........


----------



## HeinsD. (17. April 2009)

Falls jemand Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/181439


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. April 2009)

@Heinz
wat ist dette denn schon wieder?

@der schnelle
yup, Vallely Reissue
das doubletail hatt ich auch seinerzeit war aber soweit ich mich entsinnen kann von world industries


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (17. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @Heinz
> wat ist dette denn schon wieder?


Zwiebel, dett isch eindeutig ein "Giant Intense Specialized Rocky Mountain Ironhorse Commencal"-Downhiller.... laut Bikemarkt-Suchbegriffen 
Also DAS Überbike schlechthin, KAUFEN!!!


----------



## HeinsD. (17. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @Heinz
> wat ist dette denn schon wieder?



überraschung is det


----------



## dkleon27 (18. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Kein Thema!
> Wo seid ihr den lang?
> genauen Zeitpunkt geb ich noch durch. Ist abhängig davon wann ich die Kleene bei den Eltern abgeben kann, wird aber vorraussichtlich so um 14:00 sein
> 
> Aber unabhängig davon gehts Sa ins 7-Geb.




wie von condor beschrieben nur löwenburg 2mal 

habe meine bessere hälfte gerade der tür verwiesen
und ihr gesagt das ich vor 18uhr keine zeit habe also
14uhr oben wie kommst hoch wenn mit dem rad können 
wir ja auch zusammen hoch fahren


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @Heinz
> wat ist dette denn schon wieder?
> 
> @der schnelle
> ...



Au ja das kann sein. Aber Vallely war doch später bei Blind, oder?
Auf jeden Fall geiles Teil. Ich glaub ich muß mich mal wieder auf eines draufstellen. Meine Frau wird sich freuen. Die Denkt schon ich dreh auf meine alten Tage noch total am Rad. Erst fliegen lernen und dann noch Skaten!

ich glaub ich muß heute mal extra besonders plus Blumen Lieb zu meiner Frau sein sonst speert Sie mich für die nächsten 2 Jahre in den Keller.


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. April 2009)

@HeinsD.

Du bist der F.L aus dem C & M ?!   Richtig?!


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. April 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Meine Frau wird sich freuen. Die Denkt schon ich dreh auf meine alten Tage noch total am Rad. Erst fliegen lernen und dann noch Skaten!
> 
> ich glaub ich muß heute mal extra besonders plus Blumen Lieb zu meiner Frau sein sonst speert Sie mich für die nächsten 2 Jahre in den Keller.


Das mit der Frau kenn ich ;-)
Bin auch 35 alles kein Thema.

So Leuts, wie gesagt 14:00 M-höhe, wer ist dabei?


----------



## publicenemy (18. April 2009)

ich bin stark am überlegen ob ich mitkomm . wer isn alles dabei?

zwiebel, Flake...?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. April 2009)

Och nee Leute...macht doch morgen...da kann ich auch dabei sein


----------



## Chillli (18. April 2009)

Also ich bin Morgen dabei.
Kann heute leider nicht.
Sagt auf jeden Fall bescheid wenn Ihr morgen unterwegs seid.
Würde ja gern zu der Gina oder so ähnlich.

Gruss


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. April 2009)

Hoi,

definitive Zusagen gabs Heut noch keine

Flake??

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall!
Guck später dann nochmal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (18. April 2009)

Ja bin schon gedanklich am packen...
gott wie ich mich schon auf das schieben freue...

habe gerade überlegt die cam mitzunehmen

aber bei dem wetter schlammt die nur zu

so jetzt muss ich noch schnell einkaufen

ich glaube ich sollte mir ne frau zulegen
dann kann die den einkauf part übernehmen 

PS: also wenn es nich in den nächsten zwei stunden mit regnen anfängt, ist dieser post als zusage zu werten


----------



## dkleon27 (18. April 2009)

bin raus bei mir ist spiel in der steuerkopfhülse von der gabel 
hatte die nen halben zentimeter zu kurz abgesägt werde das am wochenende mal erledigen bin ab montag wieder am start 
fällt auf wenn mann los will immer die selbe scheisssssseeee
euch nen guten ritt


----------



## RedHat (18. April 2009)

Hey, kann ich mich euch morgen anschließen? Wurde heute leider versetzt
Würde so richtung Siegburg etc pp tendieren.

Wer hätte lust & Zeit?


----------



## RedHat (18. April 2009)

Falls nun jemand an der Gina / Siegburg unterwegs ist würde ich mich gerne anschließen (falls das nichts ausmacht). pn an mich.


----------



## flake77 (18. April 2009)

so jetzt gehts erst mal aus...
je nach zustand morgen bin ich an der grube oder auch nicht


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. April 2009)

Also morgen bin ich 7Geb unterwegs. Denke an 12 Uhr oben M-Hohe


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. April 2009)

Heut war cool, schön nass und leer auf den Trails


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. April 2009)

Ah cool...hoffe es wird morgen auch so.


----------



## publicenemy (18. April 2009)

welche tour würden wir denn dann fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. April 2009)

Hab dir bei skype geschrieben...oeffentlich lieber nicht


----------



## Steep (19. April 2009)

Sers leute , ich wuerde ja gerne nach boppard 
aber dahin will wohl keiner dH ich muss mich
wohl oder übel auf heimisches Gebiet verlassen,
wahrscheinlich Siebengebirge, wuerde mich euch
(andy/ nikolai) anschliessen , weis aber nicht ob das mitm bus hinhaut
zu dritt.. ich sach dann per SMS bescheid..


----------



## Luckfroschi (19. April 2009)

hi ho leutz. bin nun aufn weg zur gisela ride on


----------



## publicenemy (19. April 2009)

nächtes we boppard?


----------



## Tesafilm (19. April 2009)

Wie lustig ich wollte auch nächstes We mit nen paar aus Bonn nach Boppard  
Scheint ja gut gefüllt zu werden dann im Zug. Wir wollten am Sonntag. Wann wolltet ihr?


----------



## publicenemy (19. April 2009)

ich denke ich möchte auch sonntag da ich samstag schule habe  .
aber ich kann euhc gleich sagen ich fahr lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (19. April 2009)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hi ho leutz. bin nun aufn weg zur gisela ride on



na super
und ich bin gerade wieder heim

war brav in der grube
aber mein kopf schmerzt noch von gestern abend
oder vielleicht auch heute morgen :-D


----------



## Steep (19. April 2009)

Sonntag boppard binsch auch dabei


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. April 2009)

juten Morgen!

So, bin im Kaufrausch! Brauch ne Gabel.
Ich fahr bis jetzt ne Pike 454 und will mir ne neue kaufen.
Jetzt überleg ich grad welche ich am besten nehme.

Also da ich grad erst mit dem hübfen anfange und noch in den Kinderschuhen stecke bin ich noch nicht so ganz sicher. 

Budget 500 tacken. 

Rock Shox Lyrik? Marzocchi 55 R? 66? Magura Wotan? 

Was habt ihr so verabaut? Und welche Erfahrung habt ihr gemacht? 
Doppelbrücke kommt für mich im Moment nicht in Frage!


----------



## Chillli (21. April 2009)

Moin!
Also ich würde keine Marzocchi kaufen, entweder Fox oder RockShox.
Meine 55ETA ist so schnell kaputt gegangen, und das am 2ten von 7 Bike Tagen in der Schweiz. Der Typ im Bikeshop vor Ort hatte auch nicht gutes über Marzocchi zu berichten.

Gruss


----------



## dkleon27 (21. April 2009)

bin gegen 16uhr im 7g.
2-3 runden drehen jemand mit dabei????


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. April 2009)

@dkleon
Halbtagsjob oder was?

wollt evtl. am Do so ab 19:00 am Finkenberg was fahren, wer dabei?


@der Schnelle
ErlÃ¤utere doch mal den genauen Einsatzbereich (Absenkung erforderlich??)
von den Zocchis mit ATA ist abzuraten (einfach mal Googlen und du wirst fÃ¼ndig warum), die anderen gehen eigentlich, werden zum Ende hin halt recht progressiv im Gegensatz zu den Fox, die eher linear federn.

Magura kann ich nix zu sagen
Lyrik dto, sollen aber ganz gut funktionieren, weiÃ jedoch das die 2-steps auch anfÃ¤nglich Probleme hatten.

Ich persÃ¶nlich favorisiere die Fox 36 (wenn du nicht absenken musst definitiv) die Van (Fahre das 07er Modell), bin auch schon die absenkbare Talas gefahren, auch gut aber nicht so geil wie die Van.

Habe schon diverse Gabeln gefahren und die 36er Van ist m.E. im Midtravel Bereich der absolute Burner. Hammer Ansprechverhalten, super Performance und sinnvolle (und auch effektive) EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten.
War in der letzten Freeride im Langzeittest und hat auch dort super abgeschnitten.

Wenn du gebraucht kaufen willst, kommste mit 500â¬ fÃ¼r ne gute eigentlich hin, ansonsten sparen


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. April 2009)

@Schnelle:
Hi, du auch hier.
Wenn wir uns mal wieder bei den Pavillions Ã¼bern Weg fahren kannste die Lyrik mal Fahren, hab meine Pike im Shova gegen die Lyrik getauscht. Richtig SpaÃ macht das Mission Control(getrennte High-Lowspeed Druckstufe), arbeitet wesenlich praktischer als das Motion control. SchÃ¶n steif ist sie auch. Gewicht mit 2,5kg ok.  Ich hab ne Coil u-turn und die macht keine Mucken. Arbeitet richtig schÃ¶n, und u-turn hab ich etwas freigÃ¤ngig gemacht, so kann man auch wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt absenken.  Man kann auch recht viel selbst servicen an dem Ding. Ich bereue den kauf nicht, man muÃ sie nur unter 500â¬ kriegen.

Durolux wÃ¤re doch auch eine Ãberlegung wert.


----------



## driver79 (21. April 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> bin gegen 16uhr im 7g.
> 2-3 runden drehen jemand mit dabei????



würd mich gern anschließen, vorrausgesetzt das die runde nicht zu lange geht (ca. 2h) und dies auch mit nem "normalem" rad fahrbar is  

bin zur zeit arbeitstechnisch in bonn und hab des öfteren tags über zeit zum biken. und da würd ich dann doch gern mal den einen oder anderen netten trail fahren


----------



## dkleon27 (21. April 2009)

@ZwiebelII...........urlaub!!!!!!!!!


@driver79 
solang de kein hollandrad hast
gehts eigentlich auch so 
hängt wohl auch vom fahrer ab 
gibt auch verschiedene möglichkeiten weg technisch
werden schon was finden 
wo wollen wir uns treffen 
fahre von bonn aus


----------



## driver79 (21. April 2009)

naja, als hollandrad würd ichs net gerade bezeichnen 


bin hier recht im zentrum von bonn, am suttner platz vorm subway?!?

von mir aus könnten wir uns auch nen bischen früher treffen, da ich erst ab ca. 18:30 uhr arbeiten muß/darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (21. April 2009)

hast das meta mit ??????
denke das reicht für alles was wir hier haben
15.15 vorm subway ok??????


----------



## driver79 (21. April 2009)

jup, hab sonst kein anderes rad...

geht klar, bin dann vor ort


----------



## publicenemy (21. April 2009)

Habe mit der 66 rc3 sehr gute erfahrung . hält und ist schön süffig und saftig im federverhalten wenn ihr wisst was ich meine . die knöpfe muss man leider regelmässig kontrollieren oder einmal schön mit diesem "tightlock" oder wie das zeug heisst festmachen . Fahre nun eine boxxer Team , überlege aber als 2. gabel nochmal eine rc3 zu kaufen . nimm nicht die rcv . 
Ich habe ausserdem gehört das wheelsiderider in seiner marzocchi zwar ne 888 aber trotzdem wohl sehr gleich , eine weichere feder genommen hat und neues anderes öl und die gabel soll super laufen . 
Absenkbare Marzocchi würde ich auch nicht nehmen . wenn 66 dann nur die rc3 da die bis jetzt keine macken hatte ... Rcv hatte das mit dem federweg und die ata absenkungsprobleme etc. 


für welches radel eigentlich?
Grüße


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @dkleon
> Halbtagsjob oder was?
> 
> wollt evtl. am Do so ab 19:00 am Finkenberg was fahren, wer dabei?
> ...




Ja also die Sache mit der FOX ist die das ich mit Fox ( abgesehen vom Dämpfer) immer Probleme hatte. Ich hatte immer Pech mit den Dingern. 
Ich hab mir jetzt ne Marzocchi 55R zugelegt. Ne einfache Version ohne Absenkung. Hab gestern mal ausprobiert ob ich damit die Löwenburg raufkomme und muß sagen dass, das gar kein Problem war. Bin auch den steilen Trail den Ölberg raufgekommen ohne zu kippeln. 
Also einsatzbereich ist Enduro bis leichter Freeride da ich noch in den anfängen stecke. Hab die Gabel mal ein bissle eingefahren und muß sagen; im gegensatz zur Pike ist die Performance sehr angenehm und fühlt sich doch recht schwebend an. Die Treppen am Ölberg hab ich irgendwie gar nicht gespürt und die dicken steine den Weg runter sind auch nur sehr sanft zu spüren gewesen. Im Moment bin ich doch sehr überzeugt. Is übrigens ein 09ner Model.  Für dieses Jahr reicht es. Im nächsten Jahr mal weitersehen ob es sich anhand der Motivation lohnt noch richtig auf Viergelenker und 180mm oder mehr zu gehen. Dann werde ich sowieso schieben müssen wenn's rauf geht.


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. April 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> @Schnelle:
> Hi, du auch hier.
> Wenn wir uns mal wieder bei den Pavillions übern Weg fahren kannste die Lyrik mal Fahren, hab meine Pike im Shova gegen die Lyrik getauscht. Richtig Spaß macht das Mission Control(getrennte High-Lowspeed Druckstufe), arbeitet wesenlich praktischer als das Motion control. Schön steif ist sie auch. Gewicht mit 2,5kg ok.  Ich hab ne Coil u-turn und die macht keine Mucken. Arbeitet richtig schön, und u-turn hab ich etwas freigängig gemacht, so kann man auch während der Fahrt absenken.  Man kann auch recht viel selbst servicen an dem Ding. Ich bereue den kauf nicht, man muß sie nur unter 500 kriegen.
> 
> Durolux wäre doch auch eine Überlegung wert.



Lass uns mal bei Gelegenheit'n ründchen drehen. Du hattest doch auch unter der Woche tagsüber Zeit ?! Oder hat sich das geändert?


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. April 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> Habe mit der 66 rc3 sehr gute erfahrung . hält und ist schön süffig und saftig im federverhalten wenn ihr wisst was ich meine . die knöpfe muss man leider regelmässig kontrollieren oder einmal schön mit diesem "tightlock" oder wie das zeug heisst festmachen . Fahre nun eine boxxer Team , überlege aber als 2. gabel nochmal eine rc3 zu kaufen . nimm nicht die rcv .
> Ich habe ausserdem gehört das wheelsiderider in seiner marzocchi zwar ne 888 aber trotzdem wohl sehr gleich , eine weichere feder genommen hat und neues anderes öl und die gabel soll super laufen .
> Absenkbare Marzocchi würde ich auch nicht nehmen . wenn 66 dann nur die rc3 da die bis jetzt keine macken hatte ... Rcv hatte das mit dem federweg und die ata absenkungsprobleme etc.
> 
> ...




' Locktide' heist das Zeug! 

Ist'n Big Air. Eingelenker, steif, wendig, sorglospacket. Mir reichts für den Anfang. Im nächsten Jahr kommt'n Viergelenker mit mehr Performance. Hab ne 55R genommen. Ohne Absenkung. Fühlt sich bis jetzt total Geil an. 160mm reicht mir auch erst mal. Ist quasi das nachfolgemodel der Z1 nur leicht verbessert.09er Model. Werd ja sehn ob sich das Ding auf dauer beliebt macht. 

@all, Danke für eure Meinung!


----------



## Marc B (23. April 2009)

@der Schnelle: Mein altes Big Bike ist auch ein Eingelenker und richtig schön "plüschig" Und es wiegt 20 Kilo, aber hoch kommt damit auch immer.

Bis demnächst und Ride on
Marc


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @der Schnelle: Mein altes Big Bike ist auch ein Eingelenker und richtig schön "plüschig" Und es wiegt 20 Kilo, aber hoch kommt damit auch immer.
> 
> Bis demnächst und Ride on
> Marc



Meines nur 17 Kilo, ha! 
Un wat ma net im Kopp hätt, dat hätt ma in de Beene!


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. April 2009)

Schnelle, das mit dem Performance unterschied, kann man nicht pauschal am System festmachen, gut konstruiert, ist die Frage nach ein-,vier und  sonst wie gearteten Gelenken ´, eher von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig.

Zeit ist im Moment so eine Frage. Man kann aber sicher mal ein kurzes Treffen zum Proberollen in der Nähe vereinbaren. Schreib mal ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (23. April 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schnelle, das mit dem Performance unterschied, kann man nicht pauschal am System festmachen, gut konstruiert, ist die Frage nach ein-,vier und  sonst wie gearteten Gelenken ´, eher von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig.
> 
> Zeit ist im Moment so eine Frage. Man kann aber sicher mal ein kurzes Treffen zum Proberollen in der Nähe vereinbaren. Schreib mal ne PN.



Yo, da jev isch dir rescht! Alles ne frage des individuellen Geschmacksssssssssss! 

So, ich jetzt in City........schaltwerk kaufen. XTR verträgt sich nicht mit Hüpfen! Brauch was einfaches. solides!


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. April 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> XTR verträgt sich nicht mit Hüpfen! Brauch was einfaches. solides!



und ob!


----------



## publicenemy (23. April 2009)

bin mir nichmehr sicher ob ich in boppard dabei bin . habe mir die hintere feder von den belägen geschrottet . wenn alles gut geht kann cih morgen ene besorgen , ansonsten kann isch nischt.

Grüße


----------



## dkleon27 (23. April 2009)

wollte morgen am frühen nachmittag ins 7geb.
jemand am start


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> und ob!



Neeeee, hat nicht gefunzt!
Ich hab'n XTR Schaltwerk mit Carbon Käfig. Bei jedem tiefem Federweg dehnt oder zieht sich die Kette und damit bewegt sich der Carbon Käfig so stark das die Kette immer wieder von einem Ritzel auf's andere springt und die Gänge verändert. Sogar bei nem einfachem Weelie.
Ich muß dazu sagen das ich ohne Boxguide oder andere Kettenführungen fahre sondern ne ganz normale dreifach Kurbel verbaut habe damit ich Touren kann.

Es liegt aber definitiv am flexiblen Carbon Käfig. Hab mir eben schnell mal'n Saint Schaltwerk draufgezimmert. Funzt wie ne 1 plus. Nix mit Ritzelklettern, nix mit Käfig hin und her, einfach kurz und knackig. 
Schade.....ich fand das Carbon Schaltwerk echt lecker aber leider war nix mehr zu machen. 
Ich bau's an mein Race Hardtail dann kann ich 20 gramm Sparen die auf'n Rippen zuviel hab.

Bier her .......ich hab Durst!


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. April 2009)

fahr das XTR (shadow) jetzt ein knappes Jahr, funzt top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (24. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> fahr das XTR (shadow) jetzt ein knappes Jahr, funzt top



Dann hab ich kene Ahnung warum's nicht funzt. Meines ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und der Carbon Käfig ist so labbrig. Kann sein dass, das Ding auch schon durch ist oder einfach nicht Big Air kompatibel.

Bin sowieso gard total frustiert weil auf ein mal gar nix mehr klappt. Mit meinem Enduro konnte ich so schöne sachen machen und jetzt mit dem neuen Bike klappt gar nix.
Das Bike ist im vergleich zum Enduro so schwer das es mir vorkommt als fahr ich mit'm Traktor durch die gegend.
Die Weelies klappen nicht mehr, die Bunnys sind grad mal Knie hoch und dann auch noch total unsicher, die Babydrops klappen nicht mehr weil mich das Ding vorne runterzieht und mich total verunsichert!

Also entweder muß ich einfach nur andas Mehrgewicht gewöhnen oder ich muß komplett meine bisherige technik überarbeiten. Oder beides.

Aber abgesehen vom Hüpfen kann man mit dem Ding einfach draufhalten. Steif, wendig, treppen und steine sind quasi nicht mehr vorhanden und balance ist auch supergeil.

Nur die sache mit der sch......Gewichtsveränderung demotiviert mich! 
Verdammt .......ich muß mehr üben!

Ich brauch'n Taschentuch.......ich muß jetzt weinen!


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. April 2009)

Veränder mal deinen Lenkwinkel (paar Spacer rein) bewirkt manchmal Wunder, hatte das seinerzeit bei meinem Yeti ASX, erst Fox mit 160mm (bei 180mm hinten), war zum Heizen Top, Springen Flop.
Dann 05er 66RC verbaut, absolute Veränderung!
musst halt was experimentieren.

skatest du eigentlich noch?
Dieses Frühjahr/ Sommer wird ein Betonbowl in Siegburg gebaut yeahh!


----------



## Marc B (24. April 2009)

Hej Schneller!

Ein paar Spacer unter dem Lenker könne helfen, stimmt schon. Aber das Ganze hat auch viel mit einer Umgewöhnung zu tun. Sprich, je mehr du mit der dicken Kiste fährst und dann auch weisst, wie stark zu ziehen musst, desto sicherer wirst du und nach und nach klappen alle Moves auch mit dem schweren Gerät. Ich kenne das von meinen Bikes, jetzt nachdem ich alle Bikes schon länger fahre habe ich es immer sehr schnell drauf, mich umzustellen und dann das jeweilige Bike zu steuern. Alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. April 2009)

Umgewöhnung hin oder her.
Beim ASX hatte ich nach Einbau der 66er wirklich das Gefühl ein komplett anderes Rad unterm Hintern zu haben.
Big Air hat doch auch 180 mm hinten?


----------



## Marc B (24. April 2009)

Es sind ja auch komplett andere Räder Man kann sich halt jeweils drauf einstellen, wenn man sich an das neue Bike gewöhnt hat. 

Have funf in the sun,
Marc


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Es sind ja auch komplett andere Räder



Hast mich, so wie ich vermute, nicht ganz verstanden, meinte das ASX mit vorher Fox und nacher 66, aber egal.


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Veränder mal deinen Lenkwinkel (paar Spacer rein) bewirkt manchmal Wunder, hatte das seinerzeit bei meinem Yeti ASX, erst Fox mit 160mm (bei 180mm hinten), war zum Heizen Top, Springen Flop.
> Dann 05er 66RC verbaut, absolute Veränderung!
> musst halt was experimentieren.
> 
> ...



So, ich glaub ich habs! 
Ich war noch nie am Finkenberg!
Bis heute Morgen!!!!!!!! Yeahhhhh!
Das Problem mit dem nicht hüpfen können hat sich nach der dritten Runde in Luft aufgelöst! Airtime! Für nen Anfänger auf satte 1 meter hoch und 2 meter weit gekommen, doppelyeahhhhhhhh! Nachdem ich dann 1 Stunde lang runden gedreht habe, bin ich an jeder schanze verhältnismäßig hoch und weit gesprungen. Wenn der Schwung stimmt dann klappts auch mit dem ziehen. Ich muß mich tatsächlich nur an das Ding gewöhnen. Lenkwinkel, Dämpfer und Gabel Federung stimmen jetzt auch! Ich muß nur noch'n bissle mehr Luft in die Reifen weils schwimmt und dann werde ich nach dem Mitagessen nochmal hin! Die 1 stunde hat mich alten Sack fix und fertig gemacht aber dreifachyeahhhhhh! Hätte nicht gedacht das es an dem kleinen Pit soviel spaß macht!

Ich fahre nur noch selten Skateboard und ich bin nie Rampe gefahren, immer nur Street. Aber für'n paar Ollie's, Railslides, schuffles und wie auch immer das alles jetzt genannt wird, reicht es noch!


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. April 2009)

dann is ja gut

was fährste denn für nen Reifen mit welchem Druck?


----------



## publicenemy (24. April 2009)

ich bin bereit für boppard . lass aber erst gegen mittag hinfahren . und liftticket ab 14 uhr ...

arbeite noch am abend vorher und muss bis 10 ausschlafen


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> dann is ja gut
> 
> was fährste denn für nen Reifen mit welchem Druck?



Maxxis Minion 2,5

Hab aber nur 1,5 Bar drauf. Bin früher immer auf genau 2 Bar gefahren. War zuviel. Werde ihn jetzt auf 1,8 aufpumpen. Müßte passen denn 1,5 war echt schwammig. Ich hab noch den Maxxis Ardent in der Garage rumliegen und den finde ich auch viel besser als den Minion. Das Profil ist vielfacher genoppt unddie Karkasse ist steifer mit griffigerem Profil. Ich fahr den Minion jetzt mal runter und dann bleibe ich wohl auch beim Ardent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (24. April 2009)

@PE
mit Liftkarte packste ja max. 3 Fahrten wenn de pech hast

Hatte angedacht Sa oder So ein Abendründchen (so ab 17:00) am Finkenberg zu drehen.
Ob nun Sa oder So muss ich noch mit meinen beiden Mädels klären, geb Morgen noch ne Info durch.


----------



## Chillli (24. April 2009)

Wer ist den Morgen so am Start?
Und vor allem WO ?

Gruss


----------



## flake77 (24. April 2009)

ich weiß noch nicht
schwanke zwischen
Grube/Giesela - Finkenberg - Bopart - Winterberg

ich müsste eventl. abends nach Würzburg
wenn da was am weg leigen würde wäre super
also ich nenne es mal

ICH BIN UNENDSCHLOSSEN


----------



## Ghostrider84 (24. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich fahre seit Jahren mit dem Radel begeistert durch den Wald und wollte mal wissen ob es im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis (Troisdorf, Siegburg, Lohmar) ein paar gute Strecken für DH oder CC gibt. Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben? Bin ja öfters in der Wahner-Heide unterwegs, nur leider sind die Abfahrten nicht so lang und haben auch nicht so einen großen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Es sollte schon schnell vorrangehen und ein paar technische Abschnitte wären auch nicht verkehrt. Kann mir da jemand helfen??.. Gibt es im Netz auch Karten mit Strecken, die man abfahren kann??

Vielen Dank im vorraus

euer Ghostrider


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. April 2009)

Ghostrider84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich fahre seit Jahren mit dem Radel begeistert durch den Wald und wollte mal wissen ob es im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis (Troisdorf, Siegburg, Lohmar)


 



Ghostrider84 schrieb:


> nur leider sind die Abfahrten nicht so lang



In oben genanntem Gebiet wirst du wohl der Topografie wegen auch keine wirklich langen Strecken finden


----------



## Tesafilm (24. April 2009)

Also Sonntag gehts nach Boppard. Fahren 9.58 von Bonner Hbf an und schauen dass wir gegen 20Uhr wieder in Bonn sind. Ein Platz ist noch frei, bis das 5er Ticket voll ist. Wer mit will also melden!


----------



## Chillli (24. April 2009)

Fahre jetzt am WE zum ersten mal seit letztes Jahr September.
Muss erst mal wieder reinkommen.
Da reicht mir Gina oder Siebengebirge.
Falls wer morgen dort sein sollte, sagt mal bescheid.


----------



## dkleon27 (24. April 2009)

so gerade nach haus gekommen sonne und lehre trails so sollte es 
immer sein

@Chillli
ja.........wollte morgen wieder ins 7geb.
wann willste denn


----------



## Chillli (24. April 2009)

Also nicht zu früh und nicht zu späht
Sag mal ne Uhrzeit wann es da gut ist, oder wann wolltest Du denn?
Also sag ich mal ab 10:00 und spähter
Komme aus Köln, also habe ich noch mindestens ne 1/2 Stunde fahrerei.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch jemand aus Köln aufgabeln.
Von wo aus startest DU denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (24. April 2009)

bonner innenstadt 
10-11 uhr ist gut da is noch nich soviel los
ihr kommt mit dem auto oder ????
dann ist wohl am besten wir treffen uns vor ort unten am berg


----------



## Chillli (24. April 2009)

Geht klar !
Jetzt musst Du mir nur noch genau sagen wo unten am Berg ist.
Wanderparkplatz?  Wo fahr ich am besten lang ?
Gruss


----------



## flake77 (24. April 2009)

7gebirge ist so viel schieberei...
wollen wir nicht lieber nach SU?
ein wenig sonne und die grube jumpen?

da wäre ich wohl dabei


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. April 2009)

@chilli und dkleon27

für Morgen wurde Hammerwetter vorhergesagt. Ab 11:00 wird das 7G rappelvoll mit Wanderer sein die bis an die Zähne bewaffnet sind mit Wanderstöcken und Karten und das angeborene Recht und Privileg das 7G ganz alleine aber auch sowas von ganz alleine in Anspruch nehmen zu dürfen!

Jeder der es sich nur wagt schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu fahren der..............................kann was erleben! Ich würde euch ja gerne meine Blauen flecken zeigen die mir so'n scheiß Penner mit seinem Wanderstock zugefügt hat aber die sind schon wieder weg!

Naja, nur'nTip. NO RISK NO FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkleon27 (24. April 2009)

bin heute abend untewegs und schlafe ausser haus
wer mit will 1030 köwi ufer promenade

@flake77
gibt ja nen bus und ohne fleiss kein preis
doofer spruch............. egal stimmt aber

@Der Schnelle
hatte noch nie ärger in 4 jahren nich einmal 
wird schon gut gehen


so bin jetzt weg


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. April 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (24. April 2009)

ich kenne mich ja nicht aus
aber was sagt der busfahrer, wenn da auf einmal 4 schmutzige, stinkige biker
mit noch schmutzigeren räder da stehen?
ich bin da immer soooo skeptisch...



dkleon27 schrieb:


> bin heute abend untewegs und schlafe ausser haus
> wer mit will 1030 köwi ufer promenade
> 
> @flake77
> ...


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. April 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> ich kenne mich ja nicht aus
> aber was sagt der busfahrer, wenn da auf einmal 4 schmutzige, stinkige biker
> mit noch schmutzigeren räder da stehen?
> ich bin da immer soooo skeptisch...



Bei dem Wetter biste nicht schmutzig

@Moonboot
Bitte solche Vorhaben (vor allem mit Ortsangabe) nicht in den offiziellen Teil rein (aber durchaus Zustimm)

spy & spy are everywhere


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. April 2009)

@Der Schnelle
hatte noch nie ärger in 4 jahren nich einmal 
wird schon gut gehen


ich bis dahin auch nicht, in 15 Jahren! Aber irgendwan ist halt immer das erste mal!

Deshalb, immer schön freundlich lächeln und winken! Funzt bei der Queen auch! Im Notfall Kaffee und Kuchen anbieten!


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter biste nicht schmutzig
> 
> @Moonboot
> Bitte solche Vorhaben (vor allem mit Ortsangabe) nicht in den offiziellen Teil rein (aber durchaus Zustimm)
> ...



Man kann ja auch nen Aushang am Siebengebirgsmuseum festtackern. Dann muß man auch nix heimlich machen. Vieleicht hilft einem der Förster ja noch beim Buddeln


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. April 2009)

Bin heute mit'n paar Freunden im 7G unterwegs. 

Da mich ja noch so gut wie niemand kennt. Versuch ich mal'n Pic vom Bike hochzuladen.

Ich denke daran erkennt man mich!


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. April 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Bin heute mit'n paar Freunden im 7G unterwegs.
> 
> Da mich ja noch so gut wie niemand kennt. Versuch ich mal'n Pic vom Bike hochzuladen.
> 
> Ich denke daran erkennt man mich!





Hat nicht gefunzt. Ich hasse dieses PC gedrisse!

Bike ist in meinem Album, so!  Also wenn ihr so'n komisches Fahrrad seht dann wisst ihr wem's gehört!


----------



## Tesafilm (25. April 2009)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Also Sonntag gehts nach Boppard. Fahren 9.58 von Bonner Hbf an und schauen dass wir gegen 20Uhr wieder in Bonn sind. Ein Platz ist noch frei, bis das 5er Ticket voll ist. Wer mit will also melden!



Das Angebot steht immer noch also wer Lust hat bei mir melden!


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. April 2009)

@der Schnelle

versuchst du nen Rekord im hinereinanderpostingmarathon zu gewinnen

so werd aller Wahrscheinlichkeit Morgen ab 17:00 ne WE- Abschlussrunde am Finkenberg drehen (mit nem lecker Bierchen).
Wer dabei?


----------



## Mr. offoad (25. April 2009)

wir sind wahrscheinlich morgen wieder mit ca 3 oder 4  bei der giesela/doubles unterwegs.
vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. April 2009)

Habe heute Bock auf Radeln...hat jemand was im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (25. April 2009)

ne, bei mir gibts nur käsebrot


----------



## <JoKo> (25. April 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ne, bei mir gibts nur käsebrot




Super Teamname 

Ich bevorzuge aber Salami


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. April 2009)

Is Morgen jetzt wer am Finkenberg dabei, so ab 17:00?


----------



## Tesafilm (25. April 2009)

Immer noch ein Platz frei für morgen!
Wird sich doch wohl noch einer finden lassen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. April 2009)

Bin morgen Vormittag-Nachmittag am Venusberg/Kottenforst...wer noch?


----------



## flake77 (25. April 2009)

zwiebel ich bin morgen eventl. dort wennich nicht na der Grube oder so bin

ich gehe heute noch einen trinken
mal schauen, wie es mir dann morgen geht
wir können ja mal teln...

ansonst!!! das rad fährt sich komplett anders - BIG BETTY rulez


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. April 2009)

Dann spann dich Morgen mal aus und komm um fünf zum Finkenberg.
Wo ward ihr denn Heut?

youngest Käsebrotteammember


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. April 2009)

Hat jetzt schon den Hang zur Exklusivitaet  Speci-Rad ist top!


----------



## Condor (25. April 2009)

samma zwiebel, hat die kleine da nen mini-joint in der rechten hand???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (26. April 2009)

Ja ne, is klar


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. April 2009)

Wenn du schon wach bist kannste ja jetzt auch zum Venusberg kommen 
Fahre gleich los.


----------



## Mr. offoad (26. April 2009)

so gleich gehts ab zur giesela/doubles...bei dem geilen wetter


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. April 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Wenn du schon wach bist kannste ja jetzt auch zum Venusberg kommen
> Fahre gleich los.



ne, bis 16:00 ist Family-Day, dann MTB-evening



Mr. offoad schrieb:


> so gleich gehts ab zur giesela/doubles...bei dem geilen wetter



Homespotnazi


----------



## Luckfroschi (26. April 2009)

hi die ho .werde so gegen 15.00 uhr an der gisela sein


----------



## flake77 (26. April 2009)

Guten morgen...

so da ich in einem zustand bin, wo ich noch nicht autofahren kann und darf
werde ich versuchen nach am finkenberg zu sein...
17 uhr was ein stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. offoad (26. April 2009)

> Homespotnazi


naja da machts halt mega Spaß...war ein geiler Tag heute


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. April 2009)

Mr. offoad schrieb:


> naja da machts halt mega Spaß...war ein geiler Tag heute



War ja nur Spass ;-)


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. April 2009)

Ist Giesela die alte Kiesgrube an der Wahnbachtalsperre?


----------



## speedy666 (27. April 2009)

Hi

Gibts hier sowas wie eine bike Spot liste mit Beschreibung bildern anfahrt etc ?
bin auf der suche nach paar neuen spots 

lg


----------



## Steep (27. April 2009)

nope.. treff dich mit welchen zum fahren , aber eine liste ins
internet stellen , nee ( versteht sich ja auch iwie von selbst  )..

grüße


----------



## speedy666 (27. April 2009)

Hmm ja stimmt wohl. Aber hilfreich währe sowas schon. Gibt ja genug legale plätze... dann schau ich mich mal weiter um hier =)
wollt mir die spots halt auch mal ansehen da ich mehere jahre nicht mehr gefahren bin und mich nicht gleich mit leuten treffen, und dann vor ner ultra harten strecke stehen will wo ich nicht mitkomme...


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. April 2009)

speedy666 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Gibts hier sowas wie eine bike Spot liste mit Beschreibung bildern anfahrt etc ?
> bin auf der suche nach paar neuen spots
> ...



Ja,ne ist klar
Ultraharte Spots gibts hier eh nich.
Und wirklich Legal ist da gar nix


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. April 2009)

@zwiebel

ich weis welchen Du meinst aber diesen und den Ho Chi Minh finde ich langweilig! 

Hab mir die Dame mal in Maps angesehn! Ich glaub ich übe lieber noch'n bissle bevor an die Hupen rangehen!


----------



## Mr. offoad (27. April 2009)

> Ist Giesela die alte Kiesgrube an der Wahnbachtalsperre?


ne das stimmt so nicht, aber was die giesela ist muss man selbst herausfinden


----------



## publicenemy (27. April 2009)

Weiss einer was mit Liddl los ist? hab solang nixmehr von dem gehört und erreiche ihn nichtmehr :S`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (28. April 2009)

Wundert mich auch.
Wenn das Wetter gut ist, ist der eigentlich immer am Start gewesen.
Vieleicht hat er sich beim Snowboarden zerlegt oder Biked auf ner Frau


----------



## Cerial88 (28. April 2009)




----------



## ZwiebelII (28. April 2009)

Hatten wir doch schon ein paar Seiten zuvor:


----------



## Cerial88 (28. April 2009)

genau der


----------



## publicenemy (28. April 2009)

ich glaub wenn du querrschnittsgelähmt in einer rehaklinik liegst würdest dich auch freuen wenn sich welche fragen wo du bist und du nicht einfach so nebenbei untergehst ohne das es jemand interessiert . das sollte dann aber jeder für sich wissen ...


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. April 2009)

unnsinnigerschwarzmalscheisskeinspassvertseher


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. April 2009)

@Zwiebel

Kennst du Impact aus Bonn?

Der Westerntick kommt mir so bekannt vor!


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. April 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> @Zwiebel
> 
> Kennst du Impact aus Bonn?
> 
> Der Westerntick kommt mir so bekannt vor!



ICH war der Sänger


----------



## Chillli (29. April 2009)

Also Echt, Public Enemy,
komm mal klar. War selber mit Liddl biken.
Würd mich wohl kaum drüber freuen, wenn der im Krankenhaus liegt.
Ab jetzt keine Witze mehr, dass hier ist ein Todernster Bikethread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (29. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ICH war der Sänger




Da her kommt mir deine Visage so bekannt vor! 
Ich hab früher im SJZ die Konzerte mitorganisiert und hab bei jedem Konzert an der Eintrittskasse gesessen! Jahrelang!

Euer bestes Konzert war in Troisdorf in der kleinen Kneipe am Bahnhof.

Brauchst du noch'n Exemplar von Adios Companeros? Das hab ich von euch Geschenkt bekommen!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. April 2009)

Hat hier jemand vll ne Idee warum mein Bild von ner Flasche Skyy Vodka mit 2 Dosen Red Bull einfach so aus Fotoalbum geloescht wird?
Was ist daran schlimm? Dagegen sind manche Muschi's die da drin sind schlimmer...


----------



## Steep (29. April 2009)

***


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. April 2009)

@der Schnelle
da gabs im SJZ ja mehrere
Das Konzert in der Lirto war sicher Hammer, aber nicht das beste.
Wie, du willst die Platte einfach so verschenken, hab selber noch ein paar

Juhuuu, Montag gehts nach W- Berg


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. April 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @der Schnelle
> da gabs im SJZ ja mehrere
> Das Konzert in der Lirto war sicher Hammer, aber nicht das beste.
> Wie, du willst die Platte einfach so verschenken, hab selber noch ein paar
> ...



Quatsch, die behalt ich! Ich glaub der Lutz hat sie mir geschenkt! Lutz?

Leider hab ich das Inlay nicht mehr! 

Juhuu, Morgen gehts in den Oberharz! Brocken Rocken und Bikepark Hahnenklee!


----------



## RedHat (1. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Ist heute jemenad von euch Unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (1. Mai 2009)

joa ich vll .. wo hastn vor zu fahren ?

haha ich glaubs nich es ist erster mai und ich bin fit


----------



## Mr. offoad (1. Mai 2009)

bin gleich mal bei den doubles/giesela unterwegs...
vllt trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## RedHat (1. Mai 2009)

soso 

bin mit JoKo und Nikolai vor 'nem 3/4 Jahr an der Gina gewesen. Gisela soll ja da "um die ecke" sein. Werde mich später mal auf den Bock schwingen und mich in den Zug setzen.

Schau mal in dein Postfach.


----------



## Steep (1. Mai 2009)

also wenn noch jemand bock auf 7gb oder die ecke hat kann er sich ja mal melden..


----------



## Tesafilm (1. Mai 2009)

Hier!!! Ich


----------



## Steep (1. Mai 2009)

seas , wir kennen uns doch oder ? 
du wars der mitm sx oder ? 

hmm wie wärs mit 1 margarethenhöhe ?


----------



## Tesafilm (1. Mai 2009)

Jo der war/bin ich. Kla können wa machen. Was geht mitm Public? Der wollte ja heute auch ne Runde drehen!?


----------



## Steep (1. Mai 2009)

weiß ich nix aber ich ruf ihn gleich mal an oder so..


----------



## Tesafilm (1. Mai 2009)

Ok. Gib mir dann mal bescheid über das wann und wo. Aber besser per Pm sonst meckert hier gleich wieder jemand


----------



## Izual (1. Mai 2009)

Hi,
wollte heute so gegen 18 Uhr noch mal Finkenberg ne Runde drehen!
Wie siehts aus jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (1. Mai 2009)

der public ist gerade aufgestanden  
hat bischen länger gedauert mim bäumchen stellen ohne auto...


----------



## Steep (1. Mai 2009)

Tja ich habs gelassen und hatte nen ordentlichen bike Tag .. 
abschuss gibts doch eh morgen..


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Mai 2009)

Hab Heut K-winter einen mit nem SX- Trail an der Haltestelle gesehen, war das einer von euch?


----------



## Tesafilm (1. Mai 2009)

Weiß/Orange mit weissen Felgen? That's me


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Mai 2009)

@ Steep:
Abschuss morgen ist ja eh klar  Highlight! 

Wo bist du morgen? Bonner Seite sicher oder?


----------



## Steep (2. Mai 2009)

Jo ich denk mal schon .. gehtn auf der andren Seite uberhaupt was ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Mai 2009)

Ja sicha...da geht auch was, aber Bonn ist mehr Party!


----------



## Luckfroschi (2. Mai 2009)

werd heut nachmittag so gegen 15.30-16.00 uhr an der gisela sein.


----------



## Luckfroschi (3. Mai 2009)

hi. hatte vor heute eine freeride tour zu starten und viele spots hier mal wieder abzufahren. wollt zur gina, bettina, gisela, und zur grubewollt so gegen 15. uhr von der gisela aus starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUMB1981 (4. Mai 2009)

Ahh, war gestern bis 15 Uhr in der Grube. Schade haben uns verpasst!

Bin übrigens stinksauer auf die Kiddies, die die Brücke gebaut haben. Die waren fleißig dabei junge gesunde Bäume zu fällen und Feuerchen zu machen.


----------



## Luckfroschi (4. Mai 2009)

hi. ja das brückchen in der grube hab ich auch gesehn. denke aber das es nicht lange stehen würd und es über kurz oder lang zu ärger führen könnte. und der ganze müll der da wieder rumliegt ist ja nur krass. warum kommt den nicht mal einer auf die idee zu dem grill auch eine mülltüte einzupacken. das kann ja eigendlich nicht so schwer sein. 
die shores die da stehen sind nicht schlecht nur wie du schon sagst aus frischem holz einfach die kleinen jungen bäumchen plattgemacht. das könnte auch ärger geben.


----------



## Mr. offoad (4. Mai 2009)

wo ist den in der Grube ne Brücke??


----------



## Fabian93 (4. Mai 2009)

Seit wann ist die da?


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Mai 2009)

Den Kiddies sollte man den Arsch versohlen und deren Müll den Eltern vor die Füße werfen.
@ Sumb
hast du sie wenigstens zurechtgewiesen?


----------



## SUMB1981 (5. Mai 2009)

@Zwiebel: Ja klar hab ich denen meine Meinung gesagt. Es waren auch noch vier anderer Freerider / Downhiller dort, die fanden es auch nicht gut und haben es denen gesagt. Später kamen sogar noch CC-MTBler vorbei, die auch mit den Kids gesprochen haben. Aber genützt hat es alles nichts.

@Mr.offroad & Fabian: Wohl seit Samstag. Ganz oben in der Grube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cerial88 (5. Mai 2009)

moin moin zwiebel 
und wann ward ihr at home?


----------



## HeinsD. (5. Mai 2009)

abschiedsbild


neues rad ist schon da, bild kommt morgen oder so


----------



## Condor (5. Mai 2009)

Der Abschied sollte Dir ja nicht schwer fallen, bei DER neuen Spielgefährtin


----------



## flake77 (5. Mai 2009)

hmm...
ich könnte mich nicht verabschieden
irgendwie schaffe es nicht mich von meinen alten rädern zu trennen :-(

gestern hat mir jemand 1500 für mein glory geboten
aber naja...

sag zum abschied leise servus

@cerial88: wir waren noch bei Mäces also ich denke so gegen 19:300 uhr ;-)


----------



## <JoKo> (5. Mai 2009)

welche größe denn?  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl?

Saß mal auf einen L und das war mir irgendwie zu klein


----------



## HeinsD. (5. Mai 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> hmm...
> ich könnte mich nicht verabschieden




musst du doch garnicht hast doch nen klasse rad!


----------



## HeinsD. (5. Mai 2009)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> welche größe denn?  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl?
> 
> Saß mal auf eineM L und das war mir irgendwie zu klein




an wen richtet sich die frage?


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Mai 2009)

Du SACK
Custom oder Stange?


----------



## HeinsD. (5. Mai 2009)

Neu dran gekommen sind Sunline V-one Lenker 745 breit 19mm rise, V-one Vorbau 50mm, V-one Pedale/neue CB Mallet 2, Selle Italia SLR in schwarz, Kassette Ultegra 11-21, Schwalbe MM und sonst gibts da nicht viel was man verbessern könnte


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Mai 2009)

darauf ein dreifaches Käsebrot Ahoi, Ahoi, Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (5. Mai 2009)

hahaha danke!


----------



## Condor (5. Mai 2009)

yeah, käsebrot ahoi, käsebrot ahoi, käsebrot ahoi!!!!
auf dat die butter immer gut am käse klebt


----------



## publicenemy (5. Mai 2009)

Viel Spaß mit dem gefährt


----------



## Izual (7. Mai 2009)

Jemand Lust auf ne spontane Runde Finkenberg?


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Mai 2009)

Lust ja, nur keine Zeit


----------



## <JoKo> (7. Mai 2009)

Irgendwer SA Winterberg?


----------



## dropomat (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich...


----------



## Chillli (8. Mai 2009)

Wer ist denn Samstag/Sonntag bei den Doubles,Gina etc. unterwegs?
Würd mich gern anschließen.

Gruss


----------



## RedHat (8. Mai 2009)

Käsebrot tut gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. Mai 2009)

Heute jemand Lust was zu fahren?


----------



## publicenemy (8. Mai 2009)

ich hatte dir doch eine elektronische nachricht geschickt ? aber für mich ists nu zu spät


----------



## Luckfroschi (8. Mai 2009)

@chilli   bin morgen wahrscheinlich an der gisela. aber ich muss auch erstmal noch  arbeiten. denke das ich so 16.30  da sein könnte. sonntag hätte ich zeit.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. Mai 2009)

@public:
Elektronische Nachricht??


----------



## publicenemy (8. Mai 2009)

sms


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Mai 2009)

Nix gekriegt...habe aber neue Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (9. Mai 2009)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> @chilli   bin morgen wahrscheinlich an der gisela. aber ich muss auch erstmal noch  arbeiten. denke das ich so 16.30  da sein könnte. sonntag hätte ich zeit.



ich werde wohl auch mal vorbeischauen
bin aber nicht sonderlich motiviert zum fahren ;-)


----------



## SUMB1981 (9. Mai 2009)

Bin gleich an der Grube. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.
Hat doch tatsächlich ne Bekannte gesagt, dass ich nicht gerade sehr hoch springe. Das muss ich jetzt aber schleunigst ändern!


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Mai 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> ...
> bin aber nicht sonderlich motiviert zum fahren ;-)



Wann bist du das schon


----------



## flake77 (9. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Wann bist du das schon



Vorsicht!!!!

in Winterberg war ichs....

SAG dass ich motiviert war!!!!


----------



## Beach90 (9. Mai 2009)

Hat wer Lust moin ein Paar Jungs aus Windeck die spots Steinbruch und Ho Chi Min Pfad zu zeigen? Wir kommen mittags mit dem Zug in Siegburg an^^


----------



## Luckfroschi (10. Mai 2009)

@chilli he wir hatten ja heute geschaut was da an meiner kurbel ist. nachdem ich die gisela nochmal runtergefahren bin um dan im anschluss daran mein bike zu zerlegen damit es ins auto passte hab ich gesehn das meine hauptschwingenlager ,überm innenlager, sich gelöst hatte. das fand ich ja dan mal viel zu krass. mir hät der ganze hinterbau weghauen können.


----------



## flake77 (10. Mai 2009)

cool 3 Mann schauen und keiner sieht was
da tät ich mal sagen: schwein gehabt!!!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Mai 2009)

Faehrt heute jemand?


----------



## Luckfroschi (10. Mai 2009)

moin. bin gerade aufgestanden und werd nun was frühstücken und mich dan zur gisela aufmachen


----------



## Luckfroschi (10. Mai 2009)

wird wohl eher erst gegen 18.00 uhr an der gisela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (11. Mai 2009)

@Luckfoschi    Da hätte der große Drop mal bitter enden können, schwein gehabt.
Bin Samstag Abend ungeplant auf ner Party gelandet, deswegen gieng bei mir am Sonntag leider nix.
Nächstes WE wieder.

gruss


----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2009)

Echt schick eure Giesela. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## RacyRamon (12. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Ich würde mir gerne die Tage mal den Kaldauer Steinbruch und den Ho Chi Minh Pfad angucken (wenn ich es finde  ).
Gibt es in der Nähe noch was? Was und wo ist denn dieses Gina bzw. Gisela?
Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand ein paar Infos geben könnte (evtl. GPS Koordinaten)!

Gruß
Ramon


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Mai 2009)

Hat wer am wochenende Lust auf Boppard? Waere cool wenn man so ein 5er Bahn Ticket voll kriegt.


----------



## publicenemy (13. Mai 2009)

dabei


----------



## HeinsD. (13. Mai 2009)

bin morgen so ab 2 und sonntag im 7geb unterwegs.
kommt wer mit? also auch berg hoch fahren.


----------



## HeinsD. (13. Mai 2009)

außerdem samstag!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm..leider keine Zeit.
Gibts schon Bilder von deinem neuen Bock?


----------



## publicenemy (13. Mai 2009)

chichi , hast du freitag zeit ? samstag wär ich vielleicht dabei . radelst du hoch oder schiebste?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (13. Mai 2009)

nene noch nicht, hatte noch keine zeit den aufzubauen..

freitag hab ich keine zeit, und hochradeln versteht sich von selbst


----------



## publicenemy (13. Mai 2009)

hui . dann leider nicht .


----------



## flake77 (13. Mai 2009)

stellt euch nicht so an...
ich bin am Sonntag mit zwiebel auch immer brav hochgeradelt
trotz 20kg bock...

Samstag geht leider nicht
ich muss echt mal was in meiner wohnung machen
sonntag bin ich am überlegen ne runde zu drehen

aber ich weiß noch nicht ob 7Gebirge oder SU


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. Mai 2009)

Wäre evtl. Sonntag mit dabei, muss das noch mit meinen Mädels klären.

@Lars
Die haben doch alle Pudding inne Beine


----------



## Mr. offoad (13. Mai 2009)

so ich war grad mal bei der giesela. ich bin stinksauer. ich komme da an, sehe 4 kleine ca. 12 13 jährige kinder, rauchend, ihren müll verbreitend und bei völligem Schlamm mit ihren bmx rädern rumeiern. das kanns doch nicht sein. wir sind froh dass das alles legal stehen bleiben darf. und dann kommen so welche... was soll man dazu sagen...echt die sollten froh sein, dass so etwas überhaupt existiert...


----------



## Steep (13. Mai 2009)

nikolai ich bin bestimmt dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (13. Mai 2009)

Hab mal am Sonntag die Spots im Siebengebirge mit dem Remedy unter die Räder genommen. Aber so richtig was getraut hab ich mich nicht bei den Bodenverhältnissen...

@Zwiebel, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe hast du dein Bike auch den Berg hochgeschoben am Sonntag 

Seit Ihr da öfters unterwegs?

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## flake77 (14. Mai 2009)

warst du da der Typ der Richtung Petersberg hochgeschoben hat?


----------



## speedos (14. Mai 2009)

ne war ich nicht.. letzten Sonntag war ich nicht am Petersberg. Falls Ihr das gewesen seid, bin ich am Lohrberg an euch vorbei geschliddert.


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Mai 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> warst du da der Typ der Richtung Petersberg hochgeschoben hat?



Das war doch einer mim Alutech, aber scheinbar keiner aus dem Forum.

@speedos
ja, kann mich entsinnen.
Ich mag solche Bodenverhältnisse, die machen das 7-Geb. erst richtig spannend


----------



## sykostar (14. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht war ich das


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Mai 2009)

Dann mal Hallo.

Wo bist du runter, Bittweg?
Hatte an dem Tag noch nen technischen Defekt, leider auch noch kurz vor dem Ende an der eigentlich interessantesten Stelle


----------



## sykostar (14. Mai 2009)

Puh!!! Frag mich was leichteres. Keinen Plan wie der Weg hieß, aber es ging Richtung Oberdollendorf und dann hab ich unten noch eine längere Treppe gefunden. Kenn die ganzen Spots hier leider noch nicht


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Mai 2009)

Ne, dann wars nicht der Bittweg (ist der beste vom Petersberg runter), da kommst du unten in K-winter hinterm Lemmerz raus.
Schöne Highspeed-Strecke, im unteren Teil natürliche Anlieger


----------



## sykostar (14. Mai 2009)

Ahh!!! Den bin ich dann wohl hochgekommen.


----------



## Cerial88 (14. Mai 2009)

dann muß der papa heute wohl mal ne gisela patrol machen
mitem sack und nem knüppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab am Sonntag Abend zur Löwenburg raufgeschoben! Vieleicht war ich es ja! 

Scheint ne ganz schöne schieberei am Sonntag gewesen zu sein! 

Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen das überall auf den Trails absichtlich Baumstämme verteilt wurden? Tolles techniktraining wenn man vorher weis wo sie liegen, wenn nicht kanns schon mal weh tun, so wie mir! Direkt hinterm 2ten Pavillon runter zum Milchhäuschen in ner knackigen kurve sprang mir doch so'n Baumstamm vor die Gabel! Aua, aua und nochmals Aua!  Nicht gesehen das Ding weils schon am Dämmern war! Bremmsen war nicht mehr also drübergerissen und ab in die Bäume. 

Hab am Samstag bereits ne aufräumaktion gestartet und am Sonntag lagen wieder neue Stämme da rum! 

Ich glaub da hat jemand was gegen Geländeradsport! Heute Abend mal abchecken wie's da aussieht! Bei dem Schlamm gibt das auch bestimmt  wieder Ärger von Frauchen!


----------



## publicenemy (14. Mai 2009)

lasst die stämme liegen und schauftelt bischen erde davor sodass man ein kleinen sprung bekommt !


wer kommt mit nach boppard?


----------



## Steep (14. Mai 2009)

ich ich ich


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Mai 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Also ich hab am Sonntag Abend zur Löwenburg raufgeschoben! Vieleicht war ich es ja!



ne, da waren wir nicht, die Rede war vom Petersberg



Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen das überall auf den Trails absichtlich Baumstämme verteilt wurden?



Das war schon vor 20 Jahren so
Gibt immer so bekloppte, solange sie keine Seile spannen wie hier:
http://194.209.226.170/pdfarchiv/bund/2005/08/06/18125Kanton20050806_1.pdf
(Artikel links)


----------



## speedos (14. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich Zwiebel leider nur beipflichten. Das mit dem Baumstämmen wurde schon immer gerne gemacht. Aber mir kommt es so vor, als wenn das wieder mehr in Mode gekommen ist...

Mal ne andere Frage, gibt es im Köln/Bonner/Siegburger Raum ein Laden, der ne brauchbare Auswahl an Flatpedaltauglichen Schuhen hat?! Wollte es eigentlich vermeiden, im Internet Schuhe zu bestellen. Mit der Paßform und den Größenangaben ist ja immer so ne Sache...


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2009)

Dirtmetals in Siegburg hat gute Teile für Dirtbiker etc.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Dirtmetals in Siegburg hat gute Teile für Dirtbiker etc.



1. die haben keine five ten
nach einhelliger meinung, die wohl besten

2. Na ja, von Dirt Metals sollte sich jeder seinen eigenen Eindruck schaffen
Wenn Bikeshop in der Nähe, dann Bikebahnhof in Longerich

3. Vans sind noch ganz gut, da ist in Bonn der Titus Laden in der Sportarena zu empfehlen


----------



## RedHat (15. Mai 2009)

Also das mit den Vans kann ich unterstreichen. Die haben das "Waffle" Design
als Sohle -> ganz viele kleiche Löcher, haften super am Pedal.
In Köln auf der Ehrenstraße in den Laden Double-Eight marschieren und die
ganze Welt der Vans erleben , die haben alle aktuellen Modelle zu
moderaten Preisen da.

Seit 2-3 Monaten gibt es in Köln einen neuen DH/FR/Dirt Shop, vielleicht wirt du da fündig klick

Ich selbst fahre die Shimano MP56, sehr zufrieden, kosten bei crc ~45


----------



## publicenemy (15. Mai 2009)

Hey
 ich fahe nike 6.0 mavrk .geriffeltes design von unten und kleben förmlich auf meinenn nc 17 sudpin 3´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (15. Mai 2009)

es geht doch nichts über die guten alten fivetens... oder anderen schuh mit selber patentierter sohle.


----------



## Condor (15. Mai 2009)

Jop und mal abgesehn davon, dass die mit Abstand den besten Grip liefern, halten die auch ewig. Da hat man nicht nach einem Jahr Riefen im Schuh, über die die Pedale sanft oder weniger sanft deine Socken bearbeiten.

so, ich geh jetzt käsebrot essen.


----------



## publicenemy (15. Mai 2009)

@ Dominik 

wann gibts bilder?


----------



## publicenemy (15. Mai 2009)

wir bräuchten noch 2 personen für boppard dann zahtl jeder 5 euro für hin und rückfahrt....


Grüße


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Mai 2009)

im Bonner Loch gibts immer ein paar


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Mai 2009)

Mhm...so wie es aussieht werde ich am WE doch nicht nach Boppard aus Kostengruenden fahren. Ich brauche das Geld fuer das WiBe Wochenende. Muss morgen noch paar Kleinteile kaufen gehen. Werde am WE im 7Geb noch bisschen trainieren...wer Lust hat macht nen Vorschlag fuer die Zeit/ den Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Mai 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> lasst die stämme liegen und schauftelt bischen erde davor sodass man ein kleinen sprung bekommt !
> 
> 
> Ich werd dann demnächst meinen Klappspaten mit in den Daypack packen!
> Ich hoffe der Förster erwischt mich dann nicht beim Buddeln!


----------



## Steep (15. Mai 2009)

(wollte nichts posten)


----------



## publicenemy (15. Mai 2009)

@ nicolai

selbe hier . kann leider auch nicht . mal schauen . vielleicht dienstag oder mittwoch noch einmal 7gb?


----------



## Izual (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo, werde so gegen 18 Uhr am Finkenberg eintreffen! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## dkleon27 (15. Mai 2009)

wollte demnächst mal für nen paar tage nach winterberg 
hinsichtlich des termins bin ich recht flexibel und nix hotel
campen ist angesagt mit sack und pack
tagsüber fahren und abends am grill mit bierchen entspannen
also wer hat zeit und lust  
logischerweise nach ixs cup


bin am sonntag auch im 7geb. werde am sa. abend noch mal posten wann und wo vieleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Mai 2009)

Hoert sich gut an...2 Wochen nach IXS Cup oder so waere ich dabei!


----------



## HeinsD. (15. Mai 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/186480

bei interesse, melden!


----------



## speedos (15. Mai 2009)

Hab heute mal nach Schuhen geschaut, bzw. ohne Ergebniss abgebrochen...
Da ich in Köln arbeite zuerst mein Glück beim Bikebahnhof in Longerrich versucht und dann war ich bei Dirtmetalls in Siegburg. Haben was Schuhe angeht leider nichts auch nur halbwegs brauchbares gehabt.
Werde wohl doch übers Internet Schuhe ordern müssen. Werden dann wohl die five ten werden. Will nur hoffen, das die Größenangaben halbwegs mit denen meiner Schuhe zu Hause übereinstimmt. 
Was würdet ihr empfehlen, die flachen oder die hohen Treter? Da ich das rechte Sprunggelenk ausgeleiert habe, tendiere ich zu der hohen Ausführung. Die werden aber bestimmt ordentlich mollig im Sommer oder?

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Mai 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Da ich das rechte Sprunggelenk ausgeleiert habe, tendiere ich zu der hohen Ausführung. Die werden aber bestimmt ordentlich mollig im Sommer oder?
> 
> Grüße
> Sascha



Gibt doch jetzt die Halbhohen mit Knöchelschutz, sehen leider nur nicht so dolle aus


----------



## speedos (15. Mai 2009)

Genau die mein ich. Aber mit der optik stimmt schon, sehen aus wie Wanderschuhe. Deswegen wollte ich mir die Teile mal in echt anschauen, aber das kannst du hier in der Region wohl knicken...
Werd mal ne nacht drüber schlafen und dann entscheiden, welches Modell es wird.
Müssen halt meine ollen Adidas Allstars noch was herhalten, aber auf längeren Ausfahrten nicht so dolle mit den NC-17 Sudpin 3...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (16. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Heute jemand BN/SU unterwegs oder hat Lust?


----------



## flake77 (16. Mai 2009)

ne ich nicht
muss an meiner Wohnung basteln

morgen eventl. 7Geb.


----------



## picard2893 (16. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, wo hier in der Gegend um das Siebengebirge es Freeride-Trails gibt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Politiker aufgrund der Erhaltung des Naturschutzes das Siebengebirge für Biker dicht machen wollen. Gibts hier überhaupt sowas oder muss man schon wieder ins Allgäu fahren. Eifel ist auch noch ok.

Bin von GT DHi Race auf Mongoose Black Diamond Double umgestiegen und suche einen Platz zum "üben"... ​


----------



## Izual (16. Mai 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> ne ich nicht
> muss an meiner Wohnung basteln
> 
> morgen eventl. 7Geb.



Morgen 7Geb. ist schlecht!
Nicht weil ich da ne Tour mache  sondern es soll so ne komische Wanderung sein "Volkswanderung 7 auf einen Streich"


----------



## picard2893 (16. Mai 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Morgen 7Geb. ist schlecht!
> Nicht weil ich da ne Tour mache  sondern es soll so ne komische Wanderung sein "Volkswanderung 7 auf einen Streich"


 

Ok, wie wärs dann damit?!





Dann müßte es gehen...


----------



## flake77 (16. Mai 2009)

wenn würde ich noch so dornen vorn drauf machen :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Izual (16. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Teil haste sicher freie Bahn


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Mai 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Morgen 7Geb. ist schlecht!
> Nicht weil ich da ne Tour mache  sondern es soll so ne komische Wanderung sein "Volkswanderung 7 auf einen Streich"



Wollen eh erst so um 17:00 los, passt schon ;-)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Mai 2009)

Trampelst auch wieder hoch?

Wer hat morgen Vormittag Lust auf 7Geb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (16. Mai 2009)

isch.. aber recht früh wenn


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Mai 2009)

was verstehst du unter frueh?


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Mai 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Trampelst auch wieder hoch?


Yep, speck wegstrampeln ;-)


----------



## publicenemy (16. Mai 2009)

ich will auch gerne . aber was heisst früh? heut abend wird getrunken . und dann könnte ich . als so 12 unten am rhein treffen :S?

radel isch wieder fittt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Yep, speck wegstrampeln ;-)



Gut, dass ich mir das Schieben noch leisten kann 

@public:
Trinken? Wo? Ich hab Bedarf!

Nein frueh ist fuer mich 10 oder 11.


----------



## Steep (16. Mai 2009)

ja ich geh halt heut abend nicht saufen deswegen wollt ich ma früher  aber letztendlich is mir 12 auch recht.. also wenn andy und ich den bus um viertel vor 12 nehmen sind wir um 12 an der margarethenhöhe..


ps.. wo nikolai schon so dreist fragt  was haltet ihr mal von einem freeriden bonn-siegburg grillen/saufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Mai 2009)

Waere ne schoene Idee!

Dafür!!

Kommen wir denn mit 3Raedern in den Bus? Weil ich wuerde ja den dann auch nehmen.


----------



## Tesafilm (16. Mai 2009)

Hey dann will ich aber auch mit 
Habe auch Bock auf ne Runde biken morgen


----------



## Steep (16. Mai 2009)

yeah probieren wirs halt mit dem bus sonst halt schieben.. geht ja auch ganz gut


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Mai 2009)

Das geht aber dann schon wieder nicht. 
Weil 4 Leute nimmt kein Busfahrer mit.


----------



## Tesafilm (16. Mai 2009)

Also wie nun? 11.40 so unten am Bus und dann versuchen rein sonst schieben?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Mai 2009)

nein du nicht 

JA denk schon, oder?


----------



## Steep (16. Mai 2009)

passt


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Mai 2009)

Versucht dann aber bitte die Route der Volkswanderun zu vermeiden, gibt nur böses Blut.
Ansonsten viel Spass


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Mai 2009)

Werden wir machen, denke aber, dass die ja schon aufgrund des Andrangs nur auf den grossen Wegen sein koennen und wir denen wohl kaum begegnen werden.


----------



## Tesafilm (16. Mai 2009)

Wird sicher lustig, aber denke allein das Wetter verhindert schon ein zu hartes heizen. Wird eher nen Matschflug morgen aber auch mal lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Mai 2009)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Wird eher nen Matschflug morgen



Das machts doch gerade erst aus


----------



## publicenemy (16. Mai 2009)

freerider schieben


ich wäre für ein saufen und grillen ! am besten mit den rädern , eingeladen ist jeder


----------



## Tesafilm (16. Mai 2009)

Naja aber grillen ist schon schleppen genug und dann noch mit den Bikes....
Eher unnötig den man kann nur biken oder grillen aber beides?!


----------



## HeinsD. (16. Mai 2009)

mist doch nicht.


----------



## Steep (16. Mai 2009)

nää eher ohne bikes.. bedenke den rückweg..


----------



## publicenemy (16. Mai 2009)

stimmt . wobei mit fahrradern schän wäre ...


----------



## flake77 (17. Mai 2009)

naja ist ja die frage, wo das stattfinden würde
also ich fahre lieber mit dem rad als mit dem auto ;-)

und mein zeugs hab ich immer wegbekommen...

ABER DIE IDEE IST GUT!!!


----------



## publicenemy (17. Mai 2009)

naja . mhh das ist ja die frage . wenn gegrillt werden soll . und ich denke wir werden so 5-10 mann durchgehender altersklasse , von 15-35 


by the way ...
die diskussion letztens wegen liddl . er liegt mit 2 gebrochenen rippen zu hause ...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Mai 2009)

Zum Grillen und saufen eignet sich eigl immer die Rheinaue am besten...liegt zentral und da ist genug Platz usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (17. Mai 2009)

@liddl: sorry dafür...

@grillen: das sollten wir dann wohl mal angehen
kein tamtam ein datum und wer da ist ist da
sonst stirbt die idee im organisatorischem chaos


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Mai 2009)

Das WE nach Winterberg IXS waere optimal.


----------



## flake77 (17. Mai 2009)

wann ist das genau?
wie gesagt der Termin ist eigentlich wurscht...

aber der I.. ist ja eh bald

von daher tät es passen


----------



## publicenemy (17. Mai 2009)

29-31


----------



## flake77 (17. Mai 2009)

okay also dann im Juni
ich checke mal am Montag meine Termine ;-)
dann könnten wir ja was festlegen
und hier bekannt geben (per signatur oder so)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Mai 2009)

Der IXS Cup ist naechstes We. Das We danach waere 30-31. Mai. Das wuerde mir gut passen, hoffe euch auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (17. Mai 2009)

jubb


----------



## flake77 (17. Mai 2009)

also mir gar nicht...
aber wie gesagt, macht nen termin und gut ist
es wird immer so sein, dass einer nicht kann

ich werde jetzt erstmal abmatten


----------



## Steep (17. Mai 2009)

uns ist grad beim fahren noch eine idee gekommen.. ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen heikel
das hier öffentlich zu schreiben , aber es geht um eine art rennen .. ort/datum und jegliche
organisation würde nur über pms und nur mit bekannten gesichtern laufen.. hätten da schon grob eine strecke ausgedacht .. am abend davor oder morgens würden noch ein paar sprünge geschaufelt etc.. 

wer da interesse bekunden würde und sich als vertrauenswürdig einstuft kann sich ja einfach mal per pm melden ..

die strecke würde auf jeden fall ordentlich lang und schnell sein..

natürlich alles rein hüpotehtisch , ist ja klar


----------



## publicenemy (17. Mai 2009)

gleich wirst du gepeitscht


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Mai 2009)

Und kriegst vom Andi eine mit dem Schlauch geknallt 

Nee also wie gesagt...vll koennte man das ja sogar dann mit Grill/Chill Kasten Kill verbinden.

War aber auf jeden Fall cool heute.

Geh jetzt in die Oper -.-


----------



## <JoKo> (17. Mai 2009)

bittweg?

im 7Gebirge Rennen


----------



## Steep (17. Mai 2009)

ne, eher nicht bittweg


----------



## Condor (17. Mai 2009)

Wäre aber auch cool, dort ein oldskool starr-mtb-rennen wäre genial 

disclaimer: rennen sind böse und gehören nicht ins 7gebirge


----------



## publicenemy (17. Mai 2009)

@ condor . mit 2 mann bekommt man kein rennen zustande ...

nunja , ich find die idee okay . aber nicht allzuberauschend...

besser ist die idee mim grillen


----------



## Steep (17. Mai 2009)

du hast ja nur schiss 

ja ich find die grill idee auch besser aber die beiden
sachen hängen ja nicht von einander ab.. 
genug leute kriegen wir sicher zammen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Mai 2009)

Wer sagt denn was von Rennen im 7Geb? oO


----------



## HeinsD. (17. Mai 2009)

mach ich mit.


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Mai 2009)

Will ja kein Spielverderber sein (bin ja grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt ), aber falls die Loction im 7-Geb. sein sollte ist davon abzuraten, da ist der Stress doch vorprogrammiert wenn da ne Horde Irrer mit vollgas rumdampfen

Aber ansonsten, ... dabei


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Mai 2009)

Yeeeeeahhhh, sind auf Seite 100!


----------



## Chillli (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Leute,

bei nem Rennen bin ich auch dabei


----------



## publicenemy (18. Mai 2009)

@ zwiebel .
bin genau deiner meinung . geht NUR unter der Woche....


----------



## Steep (18. Mai 2009)

jungs hier muss man noch gar nicht ins detail gehen.. da findet sich ne ordentliche lösung ..
pff von wegen 7gb.. wir racen die schmelztalstraße..


----------



## publicenemy (18. Mai 2009)

steep , ab in die schule!


----------



## Steep (18. Mai 2009)

jung , es ist ja nicht mal 11..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (18. Mai 2009)

gibt jetzt nen termin für winterberg werden am 30 oder 31.5 fahren und für 4-6 tage bleiben mal schauen wie das wetter wird hab auch schon mit dem campingplatz tel. ist noch was frei wollte da spätestens am mittwoch alles klar machen treffen uns am fr. oder samstag bei mir um denn rest zu klären und nen bierchen zu trinken

also wer noch mit möchte melden


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Mai 2009)

6 Tage Winterberg

Empfehle euch zur Abwechslung nen Tag in Willingen.
Vorzugsweise an nem WE- Tag, da dort meist nicht sooo viel los ist.

Mit 6 tagen Zeit wüsst ich was besseres anzufangen, da lohnt es sich eher in die Alpen (z. B. PDS- 24 Lifte!! und unzählige Strecken, auch wenn die jetzt noch nicht auf haben) zu fahren und richt Höhenmeter ballern gehen.
Wünsch euch dennoch viel Spass

Fahren im August schön in die CH
2 Tage Bern (Gurten Trail/ Magglingen Trail)
4 Tage PDS

sind leider schon alle Plätze vergeben


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. Mai 2009)

War heut ein bischen im 7G. Ölberg, Bit.........! Wollte Morgen so gegen 18:00 nochmal ne kleine Runde runde drehen weil ich dann erst mal 2 Wochen im Urlaub bin! Ist jemand Morgen im 7G unterwegs? Würde mich gerne anschließen für ne abschiedsrunde gehn Urlaub!!


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Mai 2009)

Der Plan fürs (lange) WE steht soweit, hätte 2x Zeit für ein ründchen 7-Geb. ab je 17:00:
Donnerstag
Sonntag
 Route ab Buschhof (könnte sich alternativ auch ändern)

schließt sich wer an?


----------



## Condor (19. Mai 2009)

Moin Zwiebel, sag mal, ab wann seid ihr in der Schweiz? Hätte ab 28.08 Zeit.


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Mai 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> Moin Zwiebel, sag mal, ab wann seid ihr in der Schweiz? Hätte ab 28.08 Zeit.



17.-23.
Sorry, but you`re tooooooooooooooooo late

wer fährt vom TEAM denn alles nach W-berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Herzprobs oder Zerrung oder Prellung oder irgendwas im Brustkorb, was mir sagt, dass ich nicht biken sollte und Christoph hat sich glaubsch gerade im Wald zermosht und Niclas ist ne Pussi und hat keine Lust auf Regenrennen, wenn ich die Lage richtig einschätze... => Niemand?!


----------



## publicenemy (19. Mai 2009)

kein käsebrot in winterberg am start?


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Mai 2009)

Kleine Planänderung betreffend des Donnerstag-rides,

Habe vor um 15:30-16:00 zu Starten, Sonntag bleibt, wer dabei?




ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Der Plan fürs (lange) WE steht soweit, hätte 2x Zeit für ein ründchen 7-Geb. ab je 17:00:
> Donnerstag
> Sonntag
> Route ab Buschhof (könnte sich alternativ auch ändern)
> ...


----------



## HeinsD. (20. Mai 2009)

icke sonntag. vllt auch do, falls das käsebrotracingteam nicht nach winterberg muss.


----------



## dkleon27 (20. Mai 2009)

heute 15-16 uhr 7geb. jemand dabei


----------



## HeinsD. (20. Mai 2009)

bin heute so ab 17 uhr unterwegs.


----------



## dkleon27 (20. Mai 2009)

könnten uns ja unten am berg treffen und noch mal zusammen hoch 
wann bist du denn wo


----------



## sykostar (20. Mai 2009)

Jemand Bock morgen oder Freitag nach Willingen zu fahren?


----------



## Steep (20. Mai 2009)

morgen wer unterwegs hier ?


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Mai 2009)

Steep schrieb:


> morgen wer unterwegs hier ?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-)
Morgen 16:00 ab Gut Buschhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (20. Mai 2009)

schade, ich fahr wenn morgen früh im 7gb..


----------



## dkleon27 (20. Mai 2009)

hallo ich ich 

10 uhr steep ?????



BIN JETZT IM BIERGARTEN MELD MICH NACHHER WIEDER


----------



## Izual (20. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Morgen 16:00 ab Gut Buschhof



Wenn es nicht regnet -> Dabei


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Mai 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet



biste aus Zucker


----------



## Izual (21. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> biste aus Zucker



Nö, aber auf Unwetter mit Blitz, Donner und exrtemen Regenschauer, kann ich dann doch verzichten!


----------



## sykostar (21. Mai 2009)

Hossa, ich verkaufe meinen Puff  Hab ein paar pix hochgelade. Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## <JoKo> (22. Mai 2009)

also wenn jemand fr,sa oder so Winterberg ist, habe die Nummer 371


----------



## flake77 (22. Mai 2009)

Wie sehen die Pläne am Wochenende aus?

Oder sind alle in Winterberg?


----------



## Chillli (22. Mai 2009)

Sonntag !! Bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (22. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf Finkenberg heute so ab 17-18 Uhr?

Alternativ könnte ich mir auch ne runde 7Gb vorstellen!


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Mai 2009)

Aloha 

Ich bin hier mehr oder weniger neu in der Gegend (EU/BN) und
um es kurz zu machen: Ich suche Leude zum Shreddern
Bin für fast jeden Mist zu haben...Bikepark, local DH, (Freeride-)Tour und Eisdielenmarathon
Gibet bei euch nen bestimmten Tag + Uhrzeit wo man sich trifft, oder wie zu erwarten spontan hier über´s Forum?
Bin ab nächstes Wochenende "verfügbar"...also wenn was größeres Ansteht...immer raus damit


Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## sykostar (23. Mai 2009)

Mein Keiler XA Rahmen muss wohl auch weg  Bei Interesse Fotoalbum und PM


----------



## flake77 (23. Mai 2009)

sykostar schrieb:


> Mein Keiler XA Rahmen muss wohl auch weg  Bei Interesse Fotoalbum und PM



Jung was ist los?
Alles kaputt oder brauchst du Kohle ;-)

Ich werde mich jetzt mal auf den Weg nach SU machen
Aber nur bis 14 Uhr...
Denn dann ist Bundesliga angesagt!!!!


----------



## sykostar (23. Mai 2009)

Hab mich neu verliebt , aber ich muss Sie erst von ihrem alten Reitmeister freikaufen


----------



## flake77 (23. Mai 2009)

Servus,
weiß jemand, was mit der Gisela los ist?
Da steht ja gar nix mehr, was aus Holz war :-(

Sieht voll sch... aus 

Schreint mal nach nem großen Aufräumen.

Voll nervig so ein Mist!!!

Wer war wann, das letzte Mal da?

Die "Frischholz" Brücken in der Grube haben auch was abbekommen.

Echt ärgerlich sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (23. Mai 2009)

Jemand Bock mit Bier und Rad am Rhein lang zu radeln?
Oder hängen alle vor dem TV


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Mai 2009)

Steep schrieb:


> schade, ich fahr wenn morgen früh im 7gb..



Heut ist kindergeburtstag mit Bier, bundesliga, sonne und grillfleisch!

Morgen 17:00 buuschof!


----------



## Izual (23. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ...Morgen 17:00 buuschof!



Dabei


----------



## flake77 (23. Mai 2009)

WOLFSBURG WOLFSBURG WOLFSBURG
okay 5 Weizen später...
morgen bin ich dabei...
werde jetzt mal probierne mein Radl zu richten

und gleich geht s in den blauen Affen!!!

cya tomorrow


----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2009)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Gibet bei euch nen bestimmten Tag + Uhrzeit wo man sich trifft, oder wie zu erwarten spontan hier über´s Forum?



Immer schön den Thread verfolgen und sich dann zu den anderen, die sich hier verabreden, dazugesellen Hier in Bonn geht eigentlich schon etwas ab.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## sykostar (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin morgen wohl raus. Werde mittags wieder mit Bier und Rad am Rhein anzutreffen sein  Wenn alles glatt geht, dann stell ich euch nächstes WE meine neue Freundin vor


----------



## dkleon27 (24. Mai 2009)

mache mich gleich auf richtung 7geb. 
mitfahrer?????


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Mai 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> mache mich gleich auf richtung 7geb.
> mitfahrer?????



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## dkleon27 (24. Mai 2009)

ihr fahrt vom tennis platz aus los???? fahre von köwi mit dem rad hoch wo wollt ihr denn hin 
können uns ja oben treffen


----------



## Condor (24. Mai 2009)

An dieser Stelle glückwunsch an Joko für einen tollen *92. *Platz!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (25. Mai 2009)

@flake77    an der gisela haben ein paar dumme bubatierrende neidiche bmx'er randaliert. ist aber schon das meiste wieder aufgebaut. wie die mittlere line und das meiste der kleine line (muschii line und der bmx'er ist auch schon bekannt. sollte sich besser nicht mehr da sehen lassen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Mai 2009)

Na da hat es wohl mit dem Top Platz nich geklappt JoKo, wa?


----------



## <JoKo> (25. Mai 2009)

blablabla
fahr DU mal schneller....

ich glaube, ich muss zu meinen Umständen nix sagen

Mit deiner Zeit musste der Spruch gerade nicht....


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Mai 2009)

geil, lokalforen interner ixs-battle, muss ich Popcorn holen??

Spuckt mal eure Ergebnisse aus

Jokos platz kennen wir ja schon

@Joko
wie Umstände, biste schwanger


----------



## publicenemy (25. Mai 2009)

platz 44 
unzufrieden aber muss sagen das niveu ist dort sehr hoch .
besonders der gewinner freddy hunzicker ging ab !


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Mai 2009)

Joko war im Seeding deutlich langsamer und dann im Rennlauf trotz jedes We Top Training und "alle denken ich waer lahm doch ich bin flott" nur 2 Sek schneller.


----------



## HeinsD. (25. Mai 2009)

haha, oh man. los gehts.


----------



## HeinsD. (25. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> wie Umstände, biste schwanger


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Mai 2009)

Zu Fuss? 

Aber war wieder cool...viele nette Leute und auch ne Top Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (25. Mai 2009)

habe gerade alles niedergetippt, aber merke, ich habs nicht nötig mich hier zu rechtfertigen!

schönen Tag noch


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Mai 2009)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> habe gerade alles niedergetippt, aber merke, ich habs nicht nötig mich hier zu rechtfertigen!
> 
> schönen Tag noch



Heeee, war ne ernst genmeinte Frage!


@Dominic
Wo warste am So?
Hatten ne geile Tour!

@Public
musst schon die Klasse/ Zeit nennen.


----------



## publicenemy (25. Mai 2009)

ach , ich bin mit meinen 2.25 für  1x winterberg , 1x siebengebirge , und einmal boppard training zufrieden . 
und seeding schneller als der aufm giant


----------



## HeinsD. (25. Mai 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ach , ich bin mit meinen 2.25 für  1x winterberg , 1x siebengebirge , und einmal boppard training zufrieden .
> und seeding schneller als der aufm giant



oh man, winterberg ist immer so ne ego-spritze...

einfach mal alle klappe halten und nen bissl schneller fahren


----------



## HeinsD. (25. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Heeee, war ne ernst genmeinte Frage!
> 
> 
> @Dominic
> ...




hann nen schnuppen, sorry.


----------



## publicenemy (25. Mai 2009)

seh ich genauso dominik . unser niveu ist eh nicht erwähnenswert . 
bei dem was ich da gesehen habe . aber dabeigewesen zu sein war erstmal das ziel und spaß hats trotzdem gemacht

Edit : 

Free Junioir:
Publicenemy
Wheelsiderider 
Liltrailer (2 .14 )

Free herren
Joko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Mai 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> platz 44
> *unzufrieden*





publicenemy schrieb:


> ach , ich bin mit meinen 2.25 für  1x winterberg , 1x siebengebirge , und einmal boppard training *zufrieden .*




Wat denn jetze




publicenemy schrieb:


> seh ich genauso dominik . unser niveu ist eh nicht erwähnenswert .



Stylo- und Postomäßig (und natürlich auch auf verbalem Niev*a*u) aber absolute vollprofis


----------



## shog87 (25. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir an JoKo!


----------



## flake77 (25. Mai 2009)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> @flake77    an der gisela haben ein paar dumme bubatierrende neidiche bmx'er randaliert. ist aber schon das meiste wieder aufgebaut. wie die mittlere line und das meiste der kleine line (muschii line und der bmx'er ist auch schon bekannt. sollte sich besser nicht mehr da sehen lassen.



war das einer von den Typen die letztens da waren?
wenn ja ich glaube ich kann mich an die Gesichter erinnern
vielleicht sollte ich öfters mal durch siegburg fahren ;-)

Das mit dem Aufbauen ist super!!!

Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht... melden

@IXS: Also ich finde die strecke soooo schön, dass ich immer langsam fahre. Wäre klasse für ne slowmo - wertung


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Mai 2009)

Gratuliert man mir auch fuer meinen 38ten Platz trotz mehrerer Verbremser und Chillerei (Achtung: Ironie!) ?


----------



## flake77 (25. Mai 2009)

Nö (Achtung: auch Ironie!)


----------



## publicenemy (25. Mai 2009)

haha , zwiebel , bleib mal ruhig .
ja ich habe mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt .
Bin eigentlich mit dem ergebnis unzufrieden , hätte gedacht das bei mir mehr drin ist . hatte paar patzer , aber ich mein was zählt ist die zeit unten an der tafel. 
wenn ich jedoch bedenke das ich dieses jahr nur 3 mal aufm radel unterwegs war , ist das ergebnis ausreichend ... 

hauptsache war das wir alle da spaß hatten . nächstes jahr wieder


----------



## Steep (25. Mai 2009)

Tja , damit waere der Schwanzvergleich dann wohl erst bei nem Rennen hier rechtsgueltig..

Außerdem hat sich der gesamte ( hihi mein iPod wollt daraus gerade "besamte" machen ) thread damit 
ein grillen und saufen erster Klasse verdient , und das in absehbarer Zeit.. Wie sieht's aus mit Datumsvorschlag ? 
Jetzt um Pfingsten herum ?


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Mai 2009)

dumdidum,.... ein bischen Spass muss sein ...., dumdidum

alles nicht so ernst nehmen Leute
Denn wer den Schalk im Nacken hat ist ganz klar im Vorteil


----------



## flake77 (26. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> dumdidum,.... ein bischen Spass muss sein ...., dumdidum
> 
> alles nicht so ernst nehmen Leute
> Denn wer den Schalk im Nacken hat ist ganz klar im Vorteil



Schalke Schalke


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Mai 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> Schalke Schalke



Back du mal ganz kleine Brötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Mai 2009)

Wie waere es mit grillen und chillen nach dem Pfingstwochenende? Denke einige sind, so wie ich auch, ueber Pfingsten weg.


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Mai 2009)

@Zwiebel

hab am WE beim 24h-Rennen am Nürburgring einen alten Kumpel von dir aus der Schweiz kennengelernt! Kannste dich an Florian den Dachdecker erinnern?


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Mai 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> @Zwiebel
> 
> hab am WE beim 24h-Rennen am Nürburgring einen alten Kumpel von dir aus der Schweiz kennengelernt! Kannste dich an Florian den Dachdecker erinnern?



Der aus Kölle?


Werde voraussichtlich am WE Sa und Mo jeweils ab 17:00 im 7-Geb. unterwegs sein, Treffpunkt wieder am Buschhof, wer dabei

Die Letzten beiden male waren echt hammer, da um diese Uhrzeit fast keine Wanderer mehr unterwegs waren (konnten sogar den Geisbergtrail ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste shreddern)


----------



## sykostar (27. Mai 2009)

Am Montag bin ich wohl dabei und vllt. schon mit neuer Freundin


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Der aus Kölle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, lebt jetzt inne Schweiz! Kann mich aber nicht mehr an alles erinnern wegen des zustandes geistiger Umnachtigkeit durch gruppenzwangbedingten, erheblichen mißbrauch von Hochprozentigem Alkohol und anderer diverser Rauschmittel! Au man mir ist immer noch Schlecht! 

Bin Montag mit dabei!

Wo ist der Buschhof?


----------



## high-far-fast (27. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Würde mich auch gerne anschließen... bräuchte aber auch den Hinweis wo Buschhof ist... kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus, da neu...
Gruß Dirk


----------



## <JoKo> (27. Mai 2009)

Zwiebel, ihr fahrt hoch oder nehmt Bus?

Bin vllt mit CC Bike dabei


----------



## high-far-fast (27. Mai 2009)

Wohin bleibt die Frage


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Mai 2009)

Nix Bus, wird alles erstrampelt

Googlet mal "Gut Buschhof" und ihr werdet fündig werden, die finale Abfahrt vom Ölberg darunter ist super

@joko
mim CC Bike
is wieder was kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## high-far-fast (27. Mai 2009)

Ahh... bin Montag 17 Uhr am Start.
Fährst Du Sa auch auf jeden Fall?


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Mai 2009)

high-far-fast schrieb:


> Ahh... bin Montag 17 Uhr am Start.
> Fährst Du Sa auch auf jeden Fall?



zu 99,9%, werds Heut noch mit meinen Mädels bequatschen, sollte aber klar gehen.


----------



## Izual (27. Mai 2009)

Werde mich auch anschließen


----------



## HeinsD. (27. Mai 2009)

ich weiß noch nicht...


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Mai 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> ich weiß noch nicht...



Junge, was is denn los mit dir?


----------



## HeinsD. (27. Mai 2009)

noch schnuppen.. der soll halt mal weg gehen erst.

sieht aber ganz gut aus bis dahin, will nur nicht wieder zusagen und dann absagen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (27. Mai 2009)

Och Domi, mit ner leichten Erkältung radln gehn... was soll schon passieren  
Bin vllt auch Montag am Start, weiß noch nicht genau ob ich nach Bonn komme oder mich irgendwo anders rumtreibe. Habe aber aufjedenfall die ganze Woche Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## HeinsD. (28. Mai 2009)

fahre entweder sonntag-montag-dienstag, oder montag-dienstag-mittwoch nach willingen/winterberg, falls jemand mitkommen oder sich dann da treffen möchte, einfach mal schreiben.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo. 

Habt ihr zufällig eine Idee, wo man hier im Umkreis Bonn einen richtig schick verblockten Trail mit dicken Brocken und Wurzeln finden kann? Wir müssen ein nüet Reign X mal ordentlich hernehmen, So was wie das obere drittel am Petersberg wäre schon mal ein Anfang, leider etwas kurz und das schaffen wir heute Abend wohl kaum mehr. Bunker wäre wohl am nächsten dran, und auch noch fix zu erreichen, gibts noch alternativ Vorschläge, gerne auch per Pm.

Danke mb


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habt ihr zufällig eine Idee, wo man hier im Umkreis Bonn einen richtig schick verblockten Trail mit dicken Brocken und Wurzeln finden kann? Wir müssen ein nüet Reign X mal ordentlich hernehmen, So was wie das obere drittel am Petersberg wäre schon mal ein Anfang, leider etwas kurz und das schaffen wir heute Abend wohl kaum mehr. Bunker wäre wohl am nächsten dran, und auch noch fix zu erreichen, gibts noch alternativ Vorschläge, gerne auch per Pm.
> 
> Danke mb



Nimm den Trail am Steinbruch hinterm Einkehrhaus! Auf der Rückseite ist'n Trail, schön steil mit dicken Brocken. Schon fast etwas für Trialer!
Oder den Teufelsstein. Anstatt Breiberge runter, links halten, an der abgerissenen Holzhütte den Trail rauf. Schöne Brocken, nix mit Tempo aber dafür schön was zum runterklettern!



So, ab in die Werkstatt, neues Innenlager einbauen und dann mal ab ins 7G. Mal sehen was bei dem Wetter da los ist! 
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja so gegen 17:00 - 18:00


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2009)

Oh, danke, da hab ich ja noch gar nicht rumgesucht. Einkehrhaus Richtung Steinbruch, ist da direkt der Einstieg und ist der gut erkenntlich?

Breiberge, gott da war ich lang nicht mehr. ist doch da kurz vor dem Gasthaus Löwenburg rechts da lang, oder?

Viel Spaß beim Einbau, und nicht mit Fett geizen. Treffen könnte schwierig werden, wir starten sehr kurzfristig und recht spät, deswegen muß es auch alles fix zu erreichen sein. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Oh, danke, da hab ich ja noch gar nicht rumgesucht. Einkehrhaus Richtung Steinbruch, ist da direkt der Einstieg und ist der gut erkenntlich?
> 
> Breiberge, gott da war ich lang nicht mehr. ist doch da kurz vor dem Gasthaus Löwenburg rechts da lang, oder?
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Einbau, und nicht mit Fett geizen. Treffen könnte schwierig werden, wir starten sehr kurzfristig und recht spät, deswegen muß es auch alles fix zu erreichen sein. Viel Spaß!



Am Steinbruch rechts vorbei dann linkskurve, die nächste Möglichkeit links rauf bis zu ner sehr kleinen Lichtung. Dort direkt rechts runter!

Die Breiberge runter bis zum alten Unterstand. Dort direkt den kleinen Trail raufschieben. Pass auf, es geht dann sehr direkt und steil runter! Hab dort mal nen mal nen Nosedive über nen ca 40 Zentimeter Brocken hingelegt und sauber überschlagen!
Die Haare lagen aber noch perfekt!

Fähst Du eigentlich noch mit Dirtbike Helm? Hab überlegt mir evtl. auch einen für kleine Touren zuzulegen. Wie ist das mit Visierbrille? Passt das?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Die Haare lagen aber noch perfekt!



Mach Sachen! aber das ist ja auch die Hauptsache, wolltest du nicht mal zu den LVern konvertieren, nix geworden?



> Fähst Du eigentlich noch mit Dirtbike Helm? Hab überlegt mir evtl. auch einen für kleine Touren zuzulegen. Wie ist das mit Visierbrille? Passt das?




Nönö, im Moment fahr ich noch so nen bell slant, hätte aber gerne was solideres. Im Moment hat velocity in der Stadt ne ganz ordentliche Auswahl an Nußschalen.  Vielleicht mal mit Brille alles ausprobieren.


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Mai 2009)

Für das Reign zu testen ist der Löwenburg/Breibergetrail jedenfalls super
Stenzelberg ist was kurz und eher langsam




Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ... Dirtbike Helm? Hab überlegt mir evtl. auch einen für kleine Touren zuzulegen. Wie ist das mit Visierbrille? Passt das?



Fahre die Kombi, wenn du mit "Visierbrille" ne Goggle meinst, dass passt


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2009)

Prima danke, für die Tipps. Dann findet die Rückfahrt halt im dunklen statt.

oder mit der Bahn...


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Mach Sachen! aber das ist ja auch die Hauptsache, wolltest du nicht mal zu den LVern konvertieren, nix geworden?



Was ist LVern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Mai 2009)

@Zwiebel

Ja meine ich! Muß ich mal checken denn für ne kleine 7G oder Finkenbergrunde will ich nicht jedesmal den Vollvisier mitnehmen. da man den ehe nur Bergab nutzen kann weil sonst die Birne wegglüht!

Was haste für einen? Empfehlendswerte Marken im Petto?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2009)

LVer sind die LiteViller, war das nicht mal angedacht?


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Mai 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> @Zwiebel
> 
> Ja meine ich! Muß ich mal checken denn für ne kleine 7G oder Finkenbergrunde will ich nicht jedesmal den Vollvisier mitnehmen. da man den ehe nur Bergab nutzen kann weil sonst die Birne wegglüht!
> 
> Was haste für einen? Empfehlendswerte Marken im Petto?


Geh nach Bonn zu Titus, die haben die TSG, die sind top.


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Geh nach Bonn zu Titus, die haben die TSG, die sind top.




Werd ich mal Checken die Tage!


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> LVer sind die LiteViller, war das nicht mal angedacht?




Für die Kohle kann ich auch ein anderes geiles Geländesportgerät bekommen. 

Meine Frau hat mein Budget für 2010 beschränkt! 
Meine Tochter wird immer größer und Frisst mir die Haare vom Kopp!

So soll es auch sein! Lieber noch ein Paar Jahre warten als das der Zwerg zu kurz kommt! 
Vieleicht verkaufe ich 2010 meinen Offroader!


----------



## Steep (30. Mai 2009)

heute/morgen/montag wär im siebengebirge unterwegs ? die buschhof-runde ist eher nichts für mich , is erstens nicht in meiner nähe und mit dem setup zur zeit bin ich uphill fast nur am schieben


----------



## high-far-fast (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo zwiebel!

Bleibt es beim Treffpunkt Gut Buschhof heute um 17 Uhr?
Gruß Dirk



Werde voraussichtlich am WE Sa und Mo jeweils ab 17:00 im 7-Geb. unterwegs sein, Treffpunkt wieder am Buschhof, wer dabei

Die Letzten beiden male waren echt hammer, da um diese Uhrzeit fast keine Wanderer mehr unterwegs waren (konnten sogar den Geisbergtrail ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste shreddern)[/quote]


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Mai 2009)

Yep!


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. Mai 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Yep!




Ich hoffe ich krisch dat noch auf die Reihe! Am Montag ist Familientag im Kölner Zoo! Das wird ganz schön heavy mit all dem Volk! 

Hoffentlich wirds ne kurze Runde sonst brauch ich den Siebengebirgsamtsarzt!

Noch wichtiger! Wo trinken wir den anschließend das Abschlußbier??????????? Kühltasche raufschleppen ist zu umständlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (31. Mai 2009)

grias eich, wie schauts aus mit grill-action am samstag nächste woche ?

wäre chillig wenn wir das vor juli machen , da bin ich dann nämlich solche hänge in argentinien shredden :


----------



## HeinsD. (1. Juni 2009)

so, dienstag winterberg, kommt wer mit?


----------



## Tesafilm (1. Juni 2009)

Ist heut wer in Bonn unterwegs?


----------



## Steep (1. Juni 2009)

---> pn


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Juni 2009)

Wer ist denn jetze heut Nachmittag 17:00 dabei?


----------



## sykostar (1. Juni 2009)

ich bin leider raus, weil ich gleich noch eine runde arbeiten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (1. Juni 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> so, dienstag winterberg, kommt wer mit?


viel spass und übertreibs ned!!


----------



## HeinsD. (2. Juni 2009)

ja was ist mit dir? was schlimmes? xtoph und ich haben heute versucht dich zu erreichen...

ps: boah mein neues rad ist so geil 17,5 Kg purer Sex!


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Juni 2009)

Viel Spass Euch und mach Dich nicht kaputt


----------



## Condor (2. Juni 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> ja was ist mit dir? was schlimmes? xtoph und ich haben heute versucht dich zu erreichen...
> 
> ps: boah mein neues rad ist so geil 17,5 Kg purer Sex!


Kniescheibe ist rausgesprungen, hatte die in meiner Hand und musste die selbst wieder reindrücken. Hatte ich schon paar mal, mein Knie neigt dazu.
Da wird jetzt Schleimbeutel und der ganze Spass gequetscht sein => 2-3 Monate Pause, mindestens. Das Knie ist superdick. Gehe nachher mal ins Krankenhaus zu nen Spezi, hoffe dass da keine Op notwendig ist.
Meine Schulter ist auch irgendwie kaputt, hoffe dass das nur Prellungen sind, aber irgendwas springt da auch rum beim bewegen. 

Viel Spass mit deiner neuen Liebe, vergiss das Gummi nicht!
Der Nico Vink hatte das Teil am Sonntag auch am Start, geiles Teil.


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. Juni 2009)

Schei**e
Gute Besserung!


----------



## LIDDL (2. Juni 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> ps: boah mein neues rad ist so geil 17,5 Kg purer Sex!



poste bitte mal n bild von deinem neuen


----------



## sykostar (2. Juni 2009)

Fährt jemand nächste Woche nach Willingen und hat vielleicht noch ein Plätzchen?


----------



## HeinsD. (3. Juni 2009)

soo, Sonntag nach Winterberg oder Willingen, hätte einen Platz frei... wer will mitkommen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Juni 2009)

Ahhh
bei mir wird leider nur für ne Runde 7-Geb. reichen
wollt demnächst (diesen Monat noch) mal wieder unter der Woche nach W-Berg.


----------



## high-far-fast (3. Juni 2009)

Fahre heute ein Ründchen mit dem Radel... hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen (Alleine finde ich die verdammte Abfahrt nach Gut Buschhof vermutlich nie... ).
Start: 16 Uhr ab Parkplatz U-Bahn Ramersdorf

CU Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (3. Juni 2009)

Würde mich bei W-Berg unter der Woche anschließen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (3. Juni 2009)

@Zwiebel,

danke für den Titus Tipp. Hab mir ne Nußschale besorgt. Fühlt sich wesentlich angenehmer an als nen Tourenhelm und mit Goggle passt auch!

Würde mich unter der Woche auch mal anschließen, müßte allerdings Uhrzeittechnisch früh sein weil ich meinen Satansbraten um 18:00 abholen muß!

So, bau jetzt meine neues Boxguide dran und dreh mal ne Runde im7G.


----------



## HeinsD. (3. Juni 2009)

ich komme unter der woche auch mit, wäre super wenn es ein donnerstag wäre...


----------



## HeinsD. (3. Juni 2009)

morgen früh jemand dabei? so um 10 gehts los?


----------



## high-far-fast (4. Juni 2009)

Donnerstags ist OK. Aber frühstens 16 Uhr bzw. 16.30 Gut Buschhof  da ich dann direkt von Bonn komme...


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. Juni 2009)

high-far-fast schrieb:


> Donnerstags ist OK. Aber frühstens 16 Uhr bzw. 16.30 Gut Buschhof  da ich dann direkt von Bonn komme...



16:30 Abfahrt nach Winterberg
2h Fahrzeit
Ankunft 18:30

ja, macht durchaus Sinn


----------



## Der Schnelle (4. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> 16:30 Abfahrt nach Winterberg
> 2h Fahrzeit
> Ankunft 18:30
> 
> ja, macht durchaus Sinn




lol


----------



## high-far-fast (4. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> 16:30 Abfahrt nach Winterberg
> 2h Fahrzeit
> Ankunft 18:30
> 
> ja, macht durchaus Sinn


 
Wenn ich lesen könnte, hätte ich merken sollen, dass es um W-berg geht und nicht um´s 7G.
Prinzipiell bin ich auch gerne dabei, aber sollte nicht Fahrzeit Auto zu Bike zumindest 1:1 sein...


----------



## HeinsD. (4. Juni 2009)

also wie siehts aus, kommt jetzt sonntag einer mit? hätte einen platz frei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (5. Juni 2009)

hallo alle mann bin wieder da 4 tage haben gereicht hatten bomben wetter ich sehe aus als wenn ich 2 wochen ski fahren war dunkel braun 
erst mal ein dickes ******** an den guten condor gute besserung von hier aus 
ich habe am 3 tag (bis dahin sturz frei) mein radel selber kaputt repariert
ersatzteil lag at home im keller war das einzige was ich nicht mit hatte 
hab mir dann am letzten tag nen nicolai ion mit ner neuen boxxer ausgeliehen hatte damit 3 stürze an einem tag und immer auf denn rechten oberschenkel und nein hatte genau da keine protektoren an gott sei dank ist meine frau orthopädin im krankenhaus da wäre ich wenn es nach ihr ging auch für nen paar tage geblieben jetzt liege ich mit dickem komplet lila  blauem bein und ner menge pillen packungen zu hause und habe bett ruhe verordnet bekommen hoffe ich bin ab ende nächster woche wieder am start bis dahin viel spass euch


----------



## publicenemy (5. Juni 2009)

> Unter Interpunktion (auch Zeichensetzung) versteht man das Setzen von Satzzeichen in Sätzen zur Verdeutlichung von syntaktischen Strukturen und von Wortzeichen in Wörtern zur Verdeutlichung von morphologischen Strukturen. Sie folgt in jeder Sprache entsprechenden Interpunktionsregeln und ist Teil der Rechtschreibung.


----------



## dkleon27 (5. Juni 2009)

hast doch alles verstanden was da steht oder????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## publicenemy (5. Juni 2009)

jpaps hbae ich!


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2009)

theneverendingsatzmanbenötigtkeineinterpunktionendennerhatjaallesverstandenundwärevondaherauchvollkommenunnötig!
Undausserdembinichehgegenallesundjeden!

nochfragen??


----------



## dkleon27 (5. Juni 2009)

kann nich laufen nich radfahren und nun werd ich auch noch
verarscht vielen dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (5. Juni 2009)

JAAA, du hast jetzt schon gelernt wie man ein Fragezeichen und ein Ausrufezeichen schreibt !  super , weiter so!


----------



## HeinsD. (5. Juni 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> kann nich laufen nich radfahren und nun werd ich auch noch
> verarscht vielen dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ich war am dienstag da, hab ausschauh nach nem balfa gehalten, aber keins gesehen...?!


----------



## dkleon27 (5. Juni 2009)

sind mittwoch mittag wieder heim und dienstag hatte ich das ion 
war ja nich soviel los hab nen glory gesehen oder warst mit dem neuen da


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2009)

Ach ja,
4 Tage W- Berg am Stück ist wie Dauercamping im Wieddtal


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Juni 2009)

16:00 Uhr Margaratenhöhe Parkplatz. Winzige Feierabendrunde.

Wer Lust hat.................


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Juni 2009)

Was quasselst DU eigentlich von Feierabendrunde, wenn du im Moment NICHT arbeitest


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Was quasselst DU eigentlich von Feierabendrunde, wenn du im Moment NICHT arbeitest




Büroarbeit für meine Selbstständige Frau ist auch Arbeit............gäääääähn!


Mach mich jetzt auf'n Weesch!!!


----------



## HeinsD. (5. Juni 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> sind mittwoch mittag wieder heim und dienstag hatte ich das ion
> war ja nich soviel los hab nen glory gesehen oder warst mit dem neuen da



war mitm session da, hatte so weiß rote platzangst sachen an... stand direkt oben am lift mitm auto.


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Juni 2009)

Neues WE, neues Glück.

Sonntag 17:00 Gut Buschhof, wer dabei?



Nächsten Freitag hab ich frei, Juhuu.
Wollte irgendwas durchziehen wie Boppard oder Winterberg, wer dabei?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wuerde morgen gerne was im 7Geb fahren. Wer noch?

@Zwiebel:
Ihr radelt auch ueberall hoch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Juni 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @Zwiebel:
> Ihr radelt auch ueberall hoch, oder?



Yep, aber eher entspannt, der Liddl istletztes mal auch fast überall mit hoch und hin und wieder schieben auch wir ;-)


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Neues WE, neues Glück.
> 
> Sonntag 17:00 Gut Buschhof, wer dabei?




Bin dabei!


----------



## flake77 (6. Juni 2009)

ich  muss  meiner schwester beim umzug helfen
wenn ich bis 17 uhr fertig bin komme ich lang

ich smse dich dann an...


----------



## Chillli (7. Juni 2009)

Tach zusammen,

steht 17 Uhr Buschhof?

Gruss


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Juni 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> steht 17 Uhr Buschhof?
> 
> Gruss



Yep!


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Juni 2009)

Immer noch 7-Gebirgs- Erdmassen in den Augenwinkeln hängen


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. Juni 2009)

So ne kacke mit der Kurbel.........

nach 200 metern hats das sch......ding komplett zersemmelt und ich durfte den ganzen Weg bis zum Gut Buschof schieben........

Beim nächsten mal Bau ich mir'n richtiges Bike........Amateur


----------



## Chillli (8. Juni 2009)

Meine Klamotten sind immer noch nass und in meiner Küche isiehts aus
wie im Wald.
Aber hat Spass gemacht.
Bis denne


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. Juni 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Meine Klamotten sind immer noch nass und in meiner Küche isiehts aus
> wie im Wald.
> Aber hat Spass gemacht.
> Bis denne




Mein Frau hat mich gar nicht erst reingelassen sondern direkt vor der Tür mit'm Gartenschlauch abgespritzt, man die Straße hat danach vieleicht ausgesehen.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2009)

Soo,

das Lange WE steht vor der Tür

Freitag gehts nach W- Berg

Sonntag ist wieder ne Runde 7- Geb. angedacht, gewohnte Zeit, gewohnter Ort!


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Soo,
> 
> das Lange WE steht vor der Tür
> 
> ...



Wann am Freitag? Vieleicht ist es mir möglich meine Jungfernfahrt in W-Berg zu machen!

Sonntag ist klar, auch bei Hagel, Sturm, Schnee, Matsch..........


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Juni 2009)

Schon gehört?

Angeblich hat sich letzte Woche'n Biker am Finkenberg mehrere Knochen gebrochen. Leute vom Anglerverein haben wohl nen schreienden Typ vom Boden gekratzt und den Notarzt gerufen. 

Hat irgend jemand was davon mitbekommen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Wann am Freitag?




natürlich den ganzen Tag!
oder meinst du man nimmt mal eben gerade 4h Autofahrt in Anspruch um ein Stündchen da fahren zu gehen


P.s.: gewöhn dir mal deine "kettenposts" ab!


----------



## flake77 (10. Juni 2009)

autsch
hab mich schon öfter gefragt, was passiert wenn es einen mal aufhaut, wenn man allein unterwegs ist

viel spaß euch am freitag


----------



## high-far-fast (10. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Soo,
> 
> das Lange WE steht vor der Tür
> 
> ...


 
Werde am So im 7G wohl auch dabei sein  melde mich aber noch auf´m Handy!
Btw hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Knie/Schienbein Protektoren (leichte Variante!)?
CU Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> autsch



Wiso Autsch




high-far-fast schrieb:


> ...hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Knie/Schienbein Protektoren (leichte Variante!)?
> CU Dirk



Kann da nur die 661 Kyle Strait empfehlen, sind jedoch nur für die Knie.
ne wirklich "leichte" Kombivariante kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Chillli (10. Juni 2009)

Also die Race Face Teile in der FR Version stören mich kaum.
Am besten DU kaufst die Kyle Strait und die Race Face 
Werde mir die Kyle STrait auch noch zulegen.

Würde ja auch gern nach WB,  , nur das Abeit nervt
Ride on, bis Sonntag vieleicht.


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> natürlich den ganzen Tag!
> oder meinst du man nimmt mal eben gerade 4h Autofahrt in Anspruch um ein Stündchen da fahren zu gehen
> 
> 
> P.s.: gewöhn dir mal deine "kettenposts" ab!




Wann Du wolle losfahre? 8, 9, 10, 11, 12Uhr?  Ich wollt beim ersten mal nicht unbedingt alleine da rumeiern!


----------



## Condor (10. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Kann da nur die 661 Kyle Strait empfehlen, sind jedoch nur für die Knie.
> ne wirklich "leichte" Kombivariante kenn ich nicht.


Die kann ich auch empfehlen, jedoch nur, wenn man nicht eine Kniescheibe besitzt, die zum rausspringen tendiert. Dann sollte man doch lieber zu Hartschalenschonern à la raceface greifen.

Schienbeine schützen find ich irgendwie unnötig. Entweder man crasht so hart, dann brechen auch mit Schoner einen die Beine wie Zahnstocher weg oder man kriegt halt paar Kratzer, die aber nun wirklich nicht schlimm sind. Im schlimmsten Fall wird man halt nen bessel genäht.

tld lopez dinger .. die hatte ich noch mal bei wen gesehn, erschienen mir recht leicht. Aber kA ob die taugen.


----------



## Steep (10. Juni 2009)

public enemy und mich sind wahrscheinlich freitag in boppard unterwegs.. ein bisschen posen , fotos machen etc..


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2009)

Steep schrieb:


> public enemy und mich ... ein bisschen posen ,



Dat sin ja die zwei richtigen




Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Wann Du wolle losfahre? 8, 9, 10, 11,



Fahren um 07:00 los, können uns dann ja da treffen (Auto ist voll)


----------



## publicenemy (10. Juni 2009)

hab ich nie gesagt . ich wollte fahren


----------



## HeinsD. (10. Juni 2009)

also fahre morgen nach winterberg oder willingen, und sonntag, hätte einen platz im auto frei. will wer mitkommen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Juni 2009)

Morgen jemand im 7Geb unterwegs?


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> also fahre morgen nach winterberg oder willingen, und sonntag, hätte einen platz im auto frei. will wer mitkommen?



geh kacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (10. Juni 2009)

vielleicht klappts ja diesen sonntag mit winterberg? 
sonntag ist ja rennen in willingen und dann ist winterberg leer


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2009)

He Dominic, viel Spass am Sonntag


Denk am Samstag an den Maxxis


----------



## HeinsD. (10. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> geh kacken!




komm doch einfach mit


----------



## flake77 (10. Juni 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> komm doch einfach mit



geht mal alle schön radeln
ich werde schön Küche montieren und arbeiten


----------



## HeinsD. (10. Juni 2009)

ok, update, wetter kacke morgen in winterberg, deshalb 7geb. sonntag aber winterberg.


----------



## LIDDL (10. Juni 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> sonntag ist ja rennen in willingen und dann ist winterberg leer


Sicher?

am langen woende nach Winterberg, wird bestimmt wieder übel voll

@Heins:  wann u wo?


----------



## HeinsD. (10. Juni 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @Heins:  wann u wo?



was denn?


----------



## Steep (10. Juni 2009)

@ nicolai : 7gb morgen wäre ich am start .. glaub ich .. wenn ich heute nicht party machen gehe.. wieviel uhr denn ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Juni 2009)

Schlag was vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (10. Juni 2009)

nehmen ma den bus der um 12 oben ist ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Juni 2009)

jo ok


----------



## publicenemy (10. Juni 2009)

pack dieses mal bitte wieder dein klebeband ein UND ein extraschlauch ! sowie ne pumpe die uns nicht wahnsinnig macht


----------



## Steep (10. Juni 2009)

blablabla.. die pumpe war total in ordnung .. dein schlauch hatte ein leck


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Juni 2009)

Steep schrieb:


> nehmen ma den bus der um 12 oben ist ?



Wieso fahrt ihr eigentlich immer während der Hauptverkehrszeit


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht was bei dir immer los ist...aber wenn wir Sonntags unterwegs sind treffen wir nur Leute auf den Hauptwegen zur Loewenburg und sonst eigentlich gar nicht.
Wo faehrst du denn immer?(Antwort gerne per PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (11. Juni 2009)

naja wetter is heute halt eh nichts für schönwetter wanderer und tupperware kind in bauchtasche tragenden vorgarten spiesser mit 160großer frau und frustrierendem job  .. 
also sollte keinen stress geben.. und bis auf vollen bus hats auch bisher immer gepasst


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Juni 2009)

hey...ich denke nicht, dass ich komme. Habe bei dem Wetter keinen Bock den ganzen Weg dahin zu fahren...muss ja noch das erste Stueck mitm Rad fahren. Bei mir ists total stuermisch und da hab ich keinen Bock drauf. Werde aber vll am Venusberg oder so fahren...wenn du dazu Lust hast sag Bescheid.


----------



## SCM (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich würde evtl. auch heute Nachmittag kurz zum Venusberg für 1-2 Abfahrten! Hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab. Wenn es durchregnet, wird das nichts...


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Juni 2009)

SCM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde evtl. auch heute Nachmittag kurz zum Venusberg für 1-2 Abfahrten! Hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab. Wenn es durchregnet, wird das nichts...



Aus welchem Loch bist du denn gekrochen, lang nix mehr gehört


----------



## Condor (11. Juni 2009)

hahaha... genau das dacht ich mir auch gerade.


----------



## SCM (11. Juni 2009)

Och, ich war drei Monate in Bangkok, war aber vorher immer ziemlich regelmäßig (mindestens 2x pro Woche) fahren, auch den gesamten Winter. Habe nur keine Lust aufs Siebengebirge, weil es einfach zu weit weg ist. Ich bin meist am Venusberg unterwegs und habe hier meine festen Trails, die zwar kurz aber wirklich nicht schlecht sind. Ein paar Spots mit Sprüngen gibt es hier auch und der Bus nach oben fährt auch fast vor der Haustür los. Und am Hardtberg geht ja auch einiges.


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Juni 2009)

@Zwiebel,

ich muß Morgen leider auf meine Jungferfahrt in W-Berg verzichten. Ich pack das von der Zeit nicht aber ich werde nächste Woche mal hingurken.

Ich wünsch EUCH viel spaß und haltet die knochen beisammen.

Bis Sonntag! Selbe Zeit, selber Ort?


----------



## dandaman68 (11. Juni 2009)

öhm,
ich bin aus der nähe, aber ich finde iwi nie die zufahrten zu den abfahrten...
kann mir jemand helfen?
vllt eine pn oder sowas in der richtung,
ich fahre bisher nur bei mir am koppelberg es geht aber ist nicht so toll wie venusberg würd ich sagen. der ist ja auch um einiges höher


----------



## HeinsD. (11. Juni 2009)

also wer ist dabei am sonntag nach winterberg?

viel spaß dir zwiebel morgen!


----------



## publicenemy (11. Juni 2009)

ich wäre vielleicht dabei !
allesweitere per pn kk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (11. Juni 2009)

ehm , nur damit ich das verstehe .. du wohnst in honnef und willst am venusberg fahren ? 
ich glaub da haste bessere alternativen praktisch vor der haustür , fahr halt einfach mal mit welchen mit..


----------



## <JoKo> (12. Juni 2009)

Sind Samstag in Winterberg und hätten sogar noch ein Plätzchen frei


----------



## RedHat (12. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand morgen lust für 2-3Stunden Gisela? So gegen Mittag?


----------



## RedHat (13. Juni 2009)

Ich meine heute, also Samstag.


----------



## publicenemy (13. Juni 2009)

guten morgen . auch so spät wach?


----------



## RedHat (13. Juni 2009)

Ist denn heut keiner in Siegburg? Allein is langweilig.

@publicenemy: jaja, bin da gerade zur Tür rein


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Juni 2009)

Heute jemand Lust auf  7Geb?


----------



## Izual (14. Juni 2009)

Mir ist gerad aufgefallen das ich heute meine Brille (ne echte) vermitlich an den Breibergen verloren hab falls einer einer findet bitte mal melden!


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Juni 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Mir ist gerad aufgefallen das ich heute meine Brille (ne echte) vermitlich an den Breibergen verloren hab falls einer einer findet bitte mal melden!




Mal abgesehen von der Brille, wie is et? Wat hätt dr Doc jesaat? Is noch alles do wo et hinjehört und wat määt die Schulter un et Ärmsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (15. Juni 2009)

die gleiche frage stellen wir danna uch mal dem dominik !
Meld dich und sag uns was es ist !

Juute Besserung 
Grüße


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Juni 2009)

Jetzt sag bitte nich, dass sich der Dominic auch schon wieder abgelegt hat

Kumpel von mir hat sich letzten Fr am Conti- Track im NS Teil so unglücklich abgelegt das er sich ne Bandscheibe im Halswirbelbereich zerbollert hat.
Wurde am Sa operiert und wird wohl keine Folgeschäden davontragen

Sturzmässig is echt was los hier


----------



## HeinsD. (15. Juni 2009)

hardcore nichts besonderes, wie immer tossy...


----------



## publicenemy (15. Juni 2009)

tossy? bänder?


----------



## SCM (15. Juni 2009)

Alter...du hast dir schon wieder nen Tossy zugelegt? Welcher Grad? Welche Seite?


----------



## Chillli (15. Juni 2009)

Was ist den ein Tossy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Juni 2009)

Tossy= Schultergelenksverrenkung
Da gibt es dann verschiedene Grade. 2+3 muessen glaub ich operiert werden, oder?


----------



## Izual (15. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist außer diversen Prellungen zum Glück nichts schlimmeres passiert 
Die Schulter und den Arm hats gar nicht so schlimm getroffen!
Schlimmer ist eigentlich, dass ich mit dem Bauch auf den Lenker oder Vorbau geknallt bin!
Aber selbst das lässt sich noch ertragen!


----------



## flake77 (15. Juni 2009)

Hier ist was los...
Gute Besserung an alle...

Ich kann mir momentan max. die Hand beim Schleppen und Schrauben verbiegen
Wird echt Zeit, dass der Umzug vorbei ist!!!


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Juni 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass der Umzug vorbei ist!!!



Was zum Teufel zieht ihr um, ein Hochhaus


----------



## flake77 (16. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel zieht ihr um, ein Hochhaus



wenn du meine Schwester kennen würdest, würdest du mit Tränen in den Augen rumlaufen und mich in dein Nachtgebet einschliessen


----------



## LIDDL (17. Juni 2009)

werd so gegen 6 ne feierabendrunde am V-Berg drehen.  jemand dabei?


----------



## LIDDL (17. Juni 2009)

geht morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2009)

hat jemand von euch zuhaus noch ne rennradkasette zuhaus rumfliegen ? a la 11-26 oder so um den dreh? eigentlich egal aber nicht über 26 ...


----------



## Dirty_Achim (17. Juni 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> geht morgen jemand fahren?



Wäre dabei! Wann und wo?


----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2009)

stefan , pass auf ,  sein name lässt schon auf seine absichten schliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty_Achim (17. Juni 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> stefan , pass auf ,  sein name lässt schon auf seine absichten schliessen



Genau, ich mags dreckig... War gestern auch schon oben und bin dann samt Bike nochmals auf der Beuler Seite im Rhein WASCHEN gewesen.

Ich glaube, dass Mark (Haneglar, Demo 7´08) von Dir erzählt hat...


----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2009)

achja . stimmt , er ist nu im ausland für ne zeit oder? war ganz lustig mit ihm . haben uns 2 mal in winterberg getroffen glaube ich


----------



## Dirty_Achim (17. Juni 2009)

Warst du da zufällig scharf auf seine 66RCV? 
(Ich war der Typ, der auch ne 66RCV in weiß HATTE)-Kann ich ürigens gar nicht empfehlen. 

Jo der is in den Staaten und hängt am Strand rum. Virginia Beach...
Bis September wird er bleiben.


----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2009)

neeeee , das ist der Steep hier aus dem forum  . naja ich hatte die rc3 , und ich war top zufrieden , hatte null probleme .


----------



## Dirty_Achim (17. Juni 2009)

Okay... 
Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass sich noch was für Morgen ergibt.


----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2009)

aber der username ist schon genial , da stelle ich mir ein 65 jährigen deuschen mit bierbauch vor der nach singlemädels sucht zum "Radeln"


obs . Habe ich mir vorgestelle!


----------



## Dirty_Achim (17. Juni 2009)

Ich verbleibe zum Thema Deiner Vorstellungskräfte im Schweigen, nur eines sei dazu gesagt: 
Ohh man, ich hab genug zu Hause, da will ich aufm Trail mal besser meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2009)

mal unter uns . ich sags auch keinem . wieviele hälste in deinem keller?


----------



## Dirty_Achim (17. Juni 2009)

Psst...

(ich geh jetzt füttern. Willste auch ma ?)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2009)

ich meinte eigentlich fahrräder . du fütterst du? scheisspack! wollen auch noch was dafür das sie eh nix tun!
und vermehren tun sich meine nichtmehr . 

sooo und nu back2topic


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. Juni 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch zuhaus noch ne rennradkasette zuhaus rumfliegen ? a la 11-26 oder so um den dreh? eigentlich egal aber nicht über 26 ...




Ich hab noch ne Sora die ich nicht mehr brauche. Ist auch nur 500 Kilometer gefahren. Abstufung weis ich jetzt nicht aber kannste gerne haben!


----------



## LIDDL (18. Juni 2009)

werd so in ner Stunde richtung V-Berg starten.  jemand lust und zeit?


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juni 2009)

Muss die angestammte Sonntags-7-Geb.-Runde dieses WE auf den Samstag verlegen!

Also Morgen 17:00 gewohnte Stelle

wer dabei?


----------



## flake77 (19. Juni 2009)

oh nö
Samstag geht leider gar nicht :-(

Menno


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juni 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> oh nö
> Samstag geht leider gar nicht :-(
> 
> Menno



Warum,
immer noch am umziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (19. Juni 2009)

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ja
wenn alles klappt, kann ich das aber heute wenigstens beenden

morgen bin ich dann wohl bis mittag noch mit umziehen beschäftigt
mittags bin ich schon zum CC - radeln verabredet (zu 95%)
abends auf nem Geburtstag oder beim Festl hier in Beuel

Sonntag wäre ideal gewesen

ich könnte max. versuchen das radeln vom samstag auf den sonntag zu legen


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juni 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> ich könnte max. versuchen das radeln vom samstag auf den sonntag zu legen



*Mach das mal!!*


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Juni 2009)

Menno will auch, aber mit euch Uphillern kann ich nicht mit...
Faehrt sonst noch wer morgen?


----------



## Chillli (19. Juni 2009)

Was heißt denn kann nicht mit......?


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juni 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> ... aber mit euch Uphillern kann ich nicht mit...



Was solln der Quark


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Juni 2009)

Mit meinem Radel werde ich da wohl kaum mithalten


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juni 2009)

Der Benny mit seinem Shocker war auch schon mit
Liddl hatte an seinm SX- Trail auch nur ne Einfach- Kurbel, musste zwar hier und kämpfen hat sich aber wacker geschlagen


----------



## flake77 (19. Juni 2009)

meine kiste hat auch über 20kg
aber zwei kränze vorn


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt ja auch alle total die Monster-Kondition 
Naja aber 17 Uhr ist eh was spaet...will Abends noch weg...denke bin gegen Mittag unterwegs.


----------



## LIDDL (19. Juni 2009)

werd morgen nachmittag und sonntag auf jeden fall fahren gehen! 
 hab noch keinen Plan wo. schließe mich auch gerne an

@Zwiebel:  schaffs leider samstag abend nicht, muss um 6/7 aufn geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juni 2009)

Wie früh geht ihr denn alle raus?
Vor 23 ging früher nix, ist das Heut anders?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich gehe meist so gegen 20 Uhr oder so. Da geht auch schon was!


----------



## LIDDL (19. Juni 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Also ich gehe meist so gegen 20 Uhr ...


musst ja dann auch bald schon wieder ins bett  

die wollen in der Rheinaue den Grill anwerfen u da hätt ich gerne noch was! weil die gefäßigen penner nie was über lassen

geht jetzt einer mit biken oder muss ich wieder alleine fahren


----------



## Izual (19. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ... Morgen 17:00 gewohnte Stelle
> 
> wer dabei?



Bin noch nicht 100% wieder Fit!
Daher diesmal nicht am Start!


----------



## RedHat (20. Juni 2009)

Mache mich auf den Weg nach Siegburg zu den üblichen Verdächtigen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Tesafilm (20. Juni 2009)

Heut noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Juni 2009)

@Tesafilm


ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Muss die angestammte Sonntags-7-Geb.-Runde dieses WE auf den Samstag verlegen!
> 
> Also Morgen 17:00 gewohnte Stelle
> 
> wer dabei?



apropos SU, was machen eigentlich die ganzen SUler??


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. Juni 2009)

@Zwiebel,

bin auch dabei, muß aber gegen 18:45 - 19: 15 die Biege mache weil ich um 20:00 in Staugustin auf nem Grillbesäufniss antreten muß! 

Wenn's die selbe Runde ist dann schieb ich nach den B********* ab sonst wirds zu stressig!

Hab mir übrigens ne 66RCV gekauft und Gestern mal ausprobiert! Ich find die Super!


----------



## Dirty_Achim (22. Juni 2009)

Wer will morgen noch n paar Feierabendsabfahrten aufm Vensuberg starten? 

bin ab 18:00 am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfroschi (22. Juni 2009)

@zwiebel.hi, hab vor am sonntag eine kleine "freeride tour" im kaldauer wald zu fahren. denke das sie in etwas so aussehen könnte: talsperren dh, steinbruch, gisela, gina, hcm und vielleicht noch viehtrift.


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Juni 2009)

kann Sonntag erst wieder ab 17:00
wird wohl wieder die gewohnte 7-Gebirgs- Runde, kommt doch mal vorbei, sind dann meisten so bis 20:00-20:30 unterwegs.

SU ist aus logistischen Gründen eher unpraktisch, da ich die Kleene bei meinen Eltern in Thomasberg ablade


----------



## LIDDL (23. Juni 2009)

bin jetzt gleich am V-Berg!


----------



## Dirty_Achim (23. Juni 2009)

Mist, ich war alleine los... Morgen muss ich leider nach Sankt Augustin. Aber am Donnerstag um 18:30 wieder aufm VB?


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn aus das wir nach der Sonntags 7 G Runde mal'n Bier schlürfen? 

Man könnte ja ausnahmsweise mal nen anderen Treffpunkt ausmachen und haut sich anschließend noch'n Bier am Rhein innen Kopp?!


----------



## LIDDL (23. Juni 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus das wir nach der Sonntags 7 G Runde mal'n Bier schlürfen?



so ein Isotonisches Hopfen-Getränk ist mir immer willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (23. Juni 2009)

hier . stefan . geld. umwerfer. was ist jetzt?


----------



## BonnAndy (25. Juni 2009)

Hello zusammen! habe mir heute nach langer langer zeit ein neues bike zugelegt und suche jetz noch en netten fahrer oder ne gruppe die mich mal mit nehmen würden, en bissle was zeigen was es so neues gibt im walde....

würd emich freuen um antwort 

lg andy


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Juni 2009)

BonnAndy schrieb:


> Hello zusammen! habe mir heute nach langer langer zeit ein neues bike zugelegt und suche jetz noch en netten fahrer oder ne gruppe die mich mal mit nehmen würden, en bissle was zeigen was es so neues gibt im walde....
> 
> würd emich freuen um antwort
> 
> lg andy




wäre diesen Sonntag wieder um 17:00 Uhr am Gut Buschhof in Thomasberg zur Abfahrt bereit!

noch wer dabei?

@Izual
und, wieder fit?


----------



## Izual (25. Juni 2009)

Jo bin wieder 100% einsatzbereit 

Aber leider bin am Sonntag auf einem Geburtstag und werde es Zeitlich nicht schaffen!


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. Juni 2009)

Bin mal wieder dabei! 

@Zwiebel, ich bring dir mal den BikeCompi mit, kannst dann mal'n Auge drauf werfen.

Ich fahre Morgen ( Freitag ) ne minirunde. Wer Lust hat ...........ca: 17:00 Margarethenhöhe!


----------



## BonnAndy (25. Juni 2009)

ich würd emich mal jetz als anfänger bezeichnen is das wumpe oder eher nich? 
habe mir ein radon Slide 6.0 zugelegt! antwort wäre echt super


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. Juni 2009)

BonnAndy schrieb:


> ich würd emich mal jetz als anfänger bezeichnen is das wumpe oder eher nich?
> habe mir ein radon Slide 6.0 zugelegt! antwort wäre echt super





Was ist Wumpe? Und Radon??????????????

Ist das nicht was Radioaktives!!!!


----------



## LIDDL (25. Juni 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Radon??????????????
> Ist das nicht was Radioaktives!!!!






Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Was ist Wumpe?



http://www.sprachnudel.de/woerterbuch/wumpe  

wegen Freitag kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen (die Arbeit hat das letzte Wort ),  hoff dass ich es am sonntag mal wieder schaff, hat echt laune gemacht


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> wäre diesen Sonntag wieder um 17:00 Uhr am Gut Buschhof in Thomasberg zur Abfahrt bereit!..........noch wer dabei?



Würde mich gerne mal schüchtern auch dazugesellen ?!


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Würde mich gerne mal schüchtern auch dazugesellen ?!



Immerzu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (26. Juni 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> http://www.sprachnudel.de/woerterbuch/wumpe




Mal wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## dkleon27 (26. Juni 2009)

wollte sa. oder so für einen tag in bikepark könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen wäre jemand dabei zwecks sprit teilung


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Juni 2009)

so, wer ist den jetzt Morgen um 17:00 mit am Start?
ist mein letzter ride vorm Urlaub, bin vom 04.-18.07. ausser Landes.


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Juni 2009)

Bin heut krank. Hatte gestern Klassentreffen Abi 93. Das erste treffen seit Abgang.

Mir gehts echt beschissen.

@Zwiebel,

ich übernehm dann mal in deinem Urlaub die Sonntagsrunde und empfehle mich als Tourguide in Vertretung. Hoffe das ich den Job gut übernehme.

Also an alle die Lust haben.....Sonntag gewohnte Zeit, gewohnter Ort!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Juni 2009)

@ der schnelle
was los? jetzt bin ich allei unterwegs, buuuäähhh


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2009)

Wollte ja mal mit, aber irgendwie war da keiner oder ich an falscher Stelle ?!


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wollte ja mal mit, aber irgendwie war da keiner oder ich an falscher Stelle ?!



war bis 17:15 am Kreisel beim Gut Buschhof, wo warst du denn??


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2009)

Haha wie geil, ich hab das mit dem "Wintermühlenhof", in der Nähe vom "Bitweg", verwechselt  Konnte ja nicht funktionieren ! Nächstes mal weiß ich es besser


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Haha wie geil, ich hab das mit dem "Wintermühlenhof", in der Nähe vom "Bitweg", verwechselt  Konnte ja nicht funktionieren ! Nächstes mal weiß ich es besser




Nächsten Sonntag kannste dich an mich hängen weil Zwiebel nicht da!

" Gut Buschhof" 17:00 Uhr

oder Freitag, Margarthenhöhe 17:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Juni 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ich übernehm dann mal in deinem Urlaub die Sonntagsrunde und empfehle mich als Tourguide in Vertretung. Hoffe das ich den Job gut übernehme.



Mach dat bloß ordentlich, dass mir ja keine Klagen kommen


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Juni 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Mach dat bloß ordentlich, dass mir ja keine Klagen kommen



Ich werd mich am Riemen reißen


----------



## LIDDL (29. Juni 2009)

bin erst mal raus!
 bis 22. Juli geht bei mir nix mehr mit biken in der region

sehen uns nach dem Urlaub

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. Juli 2009)

So, guten Morgen erstmal......

da jetzt offiziell Ferien sind und einige von Euch mit sicherheit in den Urlaub fahren würd ich jetzt gern wissen wer am Sonntag bei der üblichen 7G runde dabei ist.

Treffpunkt wieder Gut Buschhof oder andere alternative!

Wenn niemand dabei ist werde ich am Sonntag mal zum Biken nach Luxembourg düsen!


----------



## Chillli (2. Juli 2009)

Was geht denn in Luxembourg ?


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. Juli 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Was geht denn in Luxembourg ?



Bei Vianden solls ne ne 1,5 Kilometer lange Schlucht mit verwinkelnden Tails, kleinen Drops, Pipes, Bächen, Dicken Baumstämmen und noch so einiges andere sein.

Ich war als Knd mal dort in der Nähe. Mein Alter Herr war schon oft dort und erklärt mir wie's da hin geht.

Da solls auch noch ne schöne lange aber nicht steile Naturtreppe geben die von 130 Meter abwärts wie ne Bergserpentine runtergeht.

Ich hab 2 wochen lang viel Zeit für solche Aktionen und dort soll es am Sonntag echt schön Wetter geben. 

Ich fahr einfach mal drauf os und guck was passiert............nehr als dort Übernachten kann mir nicht passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (2. Juli 2009)

So jetzt weis ichs wieder..............Müllerthal! 

Fängt in Echternach an nd geht weit nach Luxembourg rein............

Ich glaub ich fahre doch besser nter der Woche hin denn das Arial ist voll mit Wanderern..............Bilder gibts bei Google!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Biste in Luxembourg oder findet die Runde statt ?! Ansonsten fahre ich jetzt gleich schon mal los. Wetter soll gegen Abend eher ungemütlicher werden ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (5. Juli 2009)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Biste in Luxembourg oder findet die Runde statt ?! Ansonsten fahre ich jetzt gleich schon mal los. Wetter soll gegen Abend eher ungemütlicher werden ?




Für den Fall das Du noch zuhause sein solltest! Ich bin gleich am Buschof!


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2009)

Schnelle. Ich bin voll mit gegrilltem Huhn hab aber noch lust raus zu fahren. Wie fährst du denn zum BH? Könnte jemanden brauchen, der mich da hoch zieht...


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Juli 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schnelle. Ich bin voll mit gegrilltem Huhn hab aber noch lust raus zu fahren. Wie fährst du denn zum BH? Könnte jemanden brauchen, der mich da hoch zieht...



Weiste wo das ist?

Heisterbacherrott von KöWie aus die Heisterbacherstr rauf, 1. Straße rechts bis zur Gabel, links und dann halb rechts die 2te einfach rauf bis nix mehr geht!


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2009)

Bin das Ding immer von oben angefahren, also vom Ölberg runter. ich fahr mal los. vielleicht sieht man sich, dein oranges übersieht man ja nicht.


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Juli 2009)

wir können uns auch an der Margarathehöhe treffen! Liegt sowieso auf dem Weg zu'n Trails


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2009)

Ja, auch gut. da komm ich fixer hin. wann wärste denn da?


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Juli 2009)

16:45 ab jetzt an! Ich zieh mich an und fahr los. Brauch ne 3/4 Stunde bis da rauf +/- ein Paar minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2009)

Also los, meine Turnbeutel ist gepackt!


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Juli 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Also los, meine Turnbeutel ist gepackt!




Und ab!


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Juli 2009)

So, 3:00 Uhr morgens

Danke für den netten Ride............

morgen gibts Kopfaua!


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juli 2009)

Mir ist nicht gut.
War wirklich ne schöne Strecke, super Ausklang.
Wie dein Laufrad und das Schaltwerk gekeult wurde, sorgt immer noch für anhaltendes Lachen.
Hoffe doch es ging noch gut nach Hause.

Hier noch das Pedal.


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Juli 2009)

@moon

wir haben bei nem befreundetem Wirt noch ne extrarunde gedreht und ordentlich Raki und alles andere was er noch zu verschenken hatte weggeballert.

Ich hab echt nen mordskater aber schluß mit jammern...........

ich geh jetzt einkaufen und genieß meinen Urlaub.............wir sind dann heute Abend wieder im Wald unterwegs

Use your time to fly high.......so long Cowboy


----------



## dkleon27 (12. Juli 2009)

wollte gleich noch ins 7 geb. kommt jemand mit ?????


----------



## dkleon27 (12. Juli 2009)

donnerstag gehts nach winterberg könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen wetter soll auch gut werden abfahrt wäre um 8 uhr


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Juli 2009)

Hier hier...ich ich! 
Auf jeden Fall grosses Interesse. Schreibe dir morgen ne PN...ok?


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Juli 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> donnerstag gehts nach winterberg könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen wetter soll auch gut werden abfahrt wäre um 8 uhr



Klingt jut,

will auch, war noch nie in Winterberg, komm dann mit eigener Karre, hab aber leider nur'n Heckträger für 1 Bike aber vieleicht kriesch isch hinnge noch ens rin!

Mööte mo lure!

Wat kostet die schose, denn mein Töfftöff verballert 17 Liter!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (13. Juli 2009)

Also wenn mein Schaltwerk schnell kommt, dann könnte ich dich mitnehmen

Ist zwar nur ein Golf 3, aber bin schon paar mal Bikepark zu zweit ohne Probleme gefahren.


----------



## dkleon27 (13. Juli 2009)

hin und zurück 325kilometer tageskarte lift glaub 23euro 
biker menü 4.90 (pommes currywurst und ne flasche apfelschorle)
wenn dein rad heil lässt sonst kanns teuer werden
zu 4 wäre natürlich ne gute voraussätzung für nen lustigen tag


@<JoKo>
könnte dir wenn deins noch nicht da ist nen xt leihweise anbieten


----------



## <JoKo> (13. Juli 2009)

danke fürs Angebot, aber ich brauche ein Sram Schaltwerk


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Juli 2009)

Klingt doch alles schon mal janz jut!

Ich denke das wird schon irgendwie! Mal sehen ob sich bis dahin noch der oder ander anschließt! Lasst uns Mittwoch nochmal genau alles abchecken!


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Juli 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> biker menü 4.90 (pommes currywurst und ne flasche apfelschorle)



Ich nehm auch ne Pulle Bier!


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. Juli 2009)

Für mich ne schlechte Nachricht!

Kann nicht mit am Donnerstag! Arsch voll Stress!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (14. Juli 2009)

joar, mein Schaltwerk ist heute nicht verschickt worden, also kann ich Do knicken...


----------



## LIDDL (15. Juli 2009)

Servus zam,

ich bin mal wieder für ein paar wochen ausser gefecht! 
 hab mir auf der Mega die hand gebrochen! 

meld mich, wenn ich wieder fit bin

Cya Liddl


----------



## flake77 (15. Juli 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Servus zam,
> 
> ich bin mal wieder für ein paar wochen ausser gefecht!
> hab mir auf der Mega die hand gebrochen!
> ...



kacke mann - Gute Besserung


----------



## RedHat (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre morgen auch in Winterberg am Start. Ob ich noch einen Platz frei habe ergibt sich im laufe des Tages. Also bei Interesse melden.

@LIDDL: Gute besserung, was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## LIDDL (15. Juli 2009)

RedHat schrieb:


> @LIDDL: Gute besserung, was ist denn kaputt?



Danke!
Zeigefinger linke Hand gebrochen, und die Kapsel geschrottet  
der Arzt meint in 3 wochen bin ich wieder fit

euch viel Spass in Wibe

Cya


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Juli 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Danke!
> Zeigefinger linke Hand gebrochen, und die Kapsel geschrottet
> der Arzt meint in 3 wochen bin ich wieder fit
> 
> ...




Ich hab aktuell den kleinen Finger rechte Hand angebrochen! 

Ist am Montag passiert. Schiene hab ich bereits wieder abgemacht. Stört nur beim Poppeln. Bremsen geht, Lenken auch, hüpfen sowieso und was der Arzt sagt interessiert mich eh nicht.
Nur die Dresche von meiner Frau, die mich am Freitag erwartet macht mir Angst!

Halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## Izual (15. Juli 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Danke!
> Zeigefinger linke Hand gebrochen, und die Kapsel geschrottet
> der Arzt meint in 3 wochen bin ich wieder fit
> 
> ...



Hört sich übel an, gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder fit!


----------



## HeinsD. (16. Juli 2009)

haha alles krüppel hier, können alle kein rad fahren!


----------



## publicenemy (16. Juli 2009)

haha aber du 
alles wieder fit bei dir ?


----------



## HeinsD. (16. Juli 2009)

zum überleben reichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Juli 2009)

Nochmal Danke an Daniel!!
Super geiler Tag heute in WiBe, auch wenn es kurz mal technische Probleme gab. 
War doch Top Wetter, kaum Wartezeit und auch super cool mit den Jungs aus Kölle.
Gerne wieder!

P.S.: Ich sag nur hübsches Mädel und Trekker


----------



## RedHat (16. Juli 2009)

Jaja, der Trekker hat schon aufgehalten. Die is wahrscheinlich zum Melken gefahren


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Juli 2009)

Genau das!


----------



## dkleon27 (17. Juli 2009)

nur geil trekker
ja war super 1a tag


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Juli 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Sonntagsrunde im 7G?

Jemand Lust diesen Sonntag ab 17:00 Uhr'n ründchen zu drehen?

Treffpunkt 'Gut Buschhof oder Margarethenhöhe' ???


----------



## flake77 (17. Juli 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Sonntagsrunde im 7G?
> 
> Jemand Lust diesen Sonntag ab 17:00 Uhr'n ründchen zu drehen?
> 
> Treffpunkt 'Gut Buschhof oder Margarethenhöhe' ???



kann noch nix genaues sagen
bin faul geworden
aber eigentlich sollte ich mal wieder was machen
treffpunkt ist relativ wuscht

melde mich nochmal...


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Juli 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> kann noch nix genaues sagen
> bin faul geworden
> aber eigentlich sollte ich mal wieder was machen
> treffpunkt ist relativ wuscht
> ...


ich bin definitiv wieder am Start, 17:00. Treffpunkt ist mir diesmal auch wurscht, daich ohne Auto bin.
Komme Morgen Abend wieder und schau nochmal hier rein
@ schnelle
bringst du das compidinsda mit?


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Juli 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @ schnelle
> bringst du das compidinsda mit?




schon innjepackt!

Ich würde sagen, lass uns diesmal Margarethenhöhe treffen da wir sowieso da vorbeikommen und ich kann direkt aus'm Dorf dahin Radeln!
Vieleicht kommen ja noch'n Paar Busfahrer mit

 to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Juli 2009)

Ja genau...to you!

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Sonntag dabei sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (17. Juli 2009)

mir wurden die neuen race face rally dh knie-schienbeinschoner (schwarz) in der falschen grösse geschickt in M möchte die einer haben für 60euro 
wenn nich gehen die am montag zurück


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Grippe, herzlich willkommen in meinem Körper.

Ich wünsche ihnen einen schönen Aufenthalt und viel spaß dabei sich in meinem Organismus so richtig auszutoben!:kotz:

Klingt so als würde ich heute nicht mitkommen! Ich würde ja auch mit Grippe innen Knochen fahren aber als ich meiner Frau dies sagte.....................

Ich werds trotzdem versuchen. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich auf der Margarethenhöhe bin, hat meine Frau die Garage verbarikadiert und mir Fußfesseln angelegt!


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juli 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> lass uns diesmal Margarethenhöhe treffen



Können wir ausnahmsweise mal machen
bin ab 17:00-17:15 oben.


----------



## <JoKo> (20. Juli 2009)

wollte diese Woche nach Winterberg fahren....

hat wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Juli 2009)

lars und ich fahren Freitag


----------



## dkleon27 (21. Juli 2009)

bin sonntag da
ist ja wie beim staffellauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (21. Juli 2009)

Hat keiner Lust mit mir zu fahren...?

@Zwiebel: habt ihr ein Auto für 3Biker+Bike?


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Juli 2009)

sorry, ist eher schlecht :-(


----------



## LIDDL (21. Juli 2009)

dem krüppel war langweilig


----------



## publicenemy (21. Juli 2009)

dann geh mal an dein handy ,


----------



## LIDDL (21. Juli 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> dann geh mal an dein handy ,



geht net!  muss schrauben


----------



## publicenemy (21. Juli 2009)

morgen umwerfer zu mir . 


ich hab ein neuen kunden 
meld dich wenn du zeit hast , achja , als bezahlung fürn trigger nehm ich auch gern kasette an


----------



## dkleon27 (21. Juli 2009)

könnte am sonntag noch jemanden mitnehmen 7.45uhr ist abfahrt
mitfahrer ????? einer geht noch


----------



## Condor (21. Juli 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> dem krüppel war langweilig


Scheint ein weit verbreitetes Syndrom bei Krüppeln zu sein.


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Juli 2009)

Sonntag Stammrunde, 17:00 Gut Buschhof!
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Juli 2009)

Ich muß absagen. Hab immer noch 38 Fieber und bin nur noch am Hustkotzen!

Ich versuch mich am Samstag auf der Bierbörse ein bissle gesund zu saufen!

Dann vertrag ich wenigstens auch meine beschissenen Schwiegereltern die zu besuch sind und mich seit Sonntag mit aller Gewalt daran hindern gesund zu werden. Und das auch noch bis bis 7ten August.

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand vieleicht nen Fleichwolf und'n abgelegens Grundstück? Ne Machete würde es zur Not auch tun!

@Zwiebel

Bierbörse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flake77 (23. Juli 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ich muß absagen. Hab immer noch 38 Fieber und bin nur noch am Hustkotzen!
> 
> Ich versuch mich am Samstag auf der Bierbörse ein bissle gesund zu saufen!
> 
> ...



ne schweinefarm ist auch super ;-)

sonntag muss ich mal schauen, ehrlich gesagt, kotzt mich schieben und bergauf radln an :-(


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Juli 2009)

flake77 schrieb:


> ne schweinefarm ist auch super ;-)
> 
> sonntag muss ich mal schauen, ehrlich gesagt, kotzt mich schieben und bergauf radln an :-(



jetzt stell dich mal nicht so an!


----------



## Izual (23. Juli 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Sonntag Stammrunde, 17:00 Gut Buschhof!
> Wer ist dabei?



... bin da bei


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. Juli 2009)

muss leider absagen, mein Rücken rebelliert doch sehr arg rum. :-(
werd erstmal eine Woche pausieren.


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. Juli 2009)

Der Club der Krüppel, Finger gebrochen, Rücken kaputt, Influenza.......


Da haben wir bis zum nächsten mal ja noch richtig gelegenheit an den Böcken zu schrauben.

Also nächsten Sonntag alle mit schöngeföhnten Bikes 

Ist irgend jemand heute auf der Biebörse?


----------



## SCM (31. Juli 2009)

Hat wer Zeit/Lust:

- Morgen Vormittag Siebengebirge ab M-Höhe
- Sonntag Morgen nach Boppard (Würde mich in den Zug setzen, 8:58 oder 9:58. Das ist insgesamt schneller und günstiger als mit dem Auto und ich muss das Rad nicht auseinander schrauben.)


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. Juli 2009)

SCM schrieb:


> Hat wer Zeit/Lust:
> 
> - Morgen Vormittag Siebengebirge ab M-Höhe
> - Sonntag Morgen nach Boppard (Würde mich in den Zug setzen, 8:58 oder 9:58. Das ist insgesamt schneller und günstiger als mit dem Auto und ich muss das Rad nicht auseinander schrauben.)


ohh, der Herr färt mal wieder im 7-Geb. ;-)
MTB- Saison ist für mich gelaufen, muss erstmal wieder meinen Rücken stärken :-(
wenn jemand Interesse an meinem Reign, gern per Pm
M


----------



## SCM (31. Juli 2009)

Njaaharhar,

war die letzten Wochen gelegentlich wieder dort unterwegs. Auch am Sonntag vor zwei Wochen. Wir hatte mal um 17.00 Uhr an der M-Höhe gewartet, da kam aber keiner mehr. Viel Erfolg beim Rückentraining! Kieser oder Heimtraining?


----------



## Tesafilm (31. Juli 2009)

Wie spät wärsten dann unterwegs und wo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (31. Juli 2009)

Hatte so an 9:30 an der M-Höhe gedacht. Muss danach nämlich noch nach Hause und ne Wohnung besichtigen.


----------



## Tesafilm (31. Juli 2009)

Ohohoh das aber böse früh^^ Naja was solls... 9:30 oben am Parkplatz?


----------



## SCM (31. Juli 2009)

Gut, du hast es so gewollt! 
Ich wollte aber noch mitteilen, dass ich hauptsächlich bergab fahre. Bergauf ist meist Schieben angesagt!


----------



## Tesafilm (31. Juli 2009)

*hust* Fettes Sx Trail fahr *hust* Ne bei mir auch nur schieben. Also 9:30 Parkplatz M-Höhe geht klar? Schick mal Handynr als Pm für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Condor (31. Juli 2009)

SCM schrieb:


> Hatte so an 9:30 an der M-Höhe gedacht. Muss danach nämlich noch nach Hause und ne Wohnung besichtigen.


oha... und das von wen, der sonst mitn Downhiller die Lowenburg hochsprinten ...

hast Dich zwischenzeitlich auch verletzt? Hier scheinen ja alle putt zu sein.
Oder hat einfach Onkel Klausurphase mächtig zugeschlagen?


----------



## SCM (31. Juli 2009)

Nee, ich war nur immer zu anderen Zeiten bzw. auf der anderen Rheinseite fahren (wo es echt den ein oder anderen ziemlich netten Trail gibt). 
Ich verletze mich doch nicht!  letztens bin ich mal für 3 Wochen ausgefallen, weil ich auf tele gewartet habe. Ätzend. Dafür ist mein Rad jetzt 1,2 Kilo leichter.

Wir treffen uns übrigens morgen um 9:50 an der M-Höhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (31. Juli 2009)

Achso, na immerhin einer 
Ich bin leider immernoch ausn Rennen.... mir ist im Mai die Kniescheibe heftig rausgesprungen und das dauert immer ewig, bis da die Knochenprellungen/Schwellung vollständig verschwunden sind, Sehnen halbwegs nach/dranwachsen usw...
Hab aber auch grad mächtig mit Uni zutun, ab Mitte nächsten Monats probier ichs nochmal mitn Radln.


----------



## HeinsD. (1. August 2009)

also ich bin top fit und war gerade ne stunde laufen


----------



## Condor (1. August 2009)

Zum Laufen braucht man auch nicht die Arme!


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. August 2009)

für mich ist auch erstmal die nächsten 3- 4 wochen pause weil aus meiner grippe ne lungenentzündung wurde und mich pusstetechnisch komplett geplättet hat

ich werd wahrscheinlich auch erst wieder zum altweibersommer fit

also........gut schieb euch allen


----------



## Chillli (1. August 2009)

Vieleicht sollten wir den Thread in "Lazaret Bonn Siegburg" umbenennen 
Gute Besserung an alle

Gruss


----------



## HeinsD. (1. August 2009)

also ich bin top fit und war eben 3,5 stunden fahren


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2009)

Oh je, ziemliches Lazarett hier. Mein X-up to faceplant am freitag abend schränkt meine Cuteness enorm ein. Nach dem Waldbodenpeeling wollte ich mich mal nach dem Rad umschauen, das irgendwo hinter mir war. Das Rad, genauer das HR, konnte ich mir ganz genau anschauen, da es mir prompt ins Gesicht flog beim Umdrehen.

Schnelle, kurier dich schön aus das klingt ja nicht so gut. Der Herr gibts sichs immer richtig. Gute Besserung und meld dich zurück wenn fit.

Fahren kann ich zum Glück noch.

Gute Beserung an alle. Vielleicht kriegt man ja im Spätsommer mal ne große Runde zusammen.


----------



## Izual (2. August 2009)

Hier ist vielleicht was los ...
Gute Besserung an alle


----------



## Dweight (2. August 2009)

Hey wohne in Hennef und würde gerne mit ein paar leuten einbisschen Downhill fahren geh noch kaputt ohne abfahrten. Cool wäre ein paar spots wo was geht. Wäre cool wenn sich jemand melden würde 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Der Schnelle (3. August 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> also ich bin top fit und war eben 3,5 stunden fahren




Wart ab Du........der Sommer ist noch nicht zu Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (3. August 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schnelle, kurier dich schön aus das klingt ja nicht so gut. Der Herr gibts sichs immer richtig. Gute Besserung und meld dich zurück wenn fit.



Mein Finger ist wieder OK aber die Lunge scheint ein wenig vernarbt und beim Husten kommt Blut mit.

Aber...........mitte August werde ich wieder auf'm Bock sitzen. 
Bin heute mal gemütlich mit dem Bike inne City gefahren. Hat gefunzt!


----------



## Luckfroschi (5. August 2009)

hi zusammen.erstmal gute besserung an alle ausgeschiedenen.  wollte mal gerne wissen ob sich sonntag wer in boppard aufhält? wollt diesen sonntag mal nach boppard fahren. alex und uti kommen auch mit. wollt so um die mnittags zeit da sein.


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag um 17:00 an der Zwiebeltour im 7G teilzunehmen? Übliche Runde wie jeden Sonntag! 
Da Zwiebel jetzt wegfällt nennen wir sie jetzt um in '' Zwiebel Gedenkrunde''

Treffpunkt wäre dann dieses mal die Margarethenhöhe.

Bin zwar selber noch nicht sicher das es hinhaut aber wenn jemand definitiv zusagt dann kriege ich das schon hin!


----------



## Dweight (8. August 2009)

Was für eine runde ist das eine cc tour oder eine freeride tour?
Bei Freeride oder DH wäre ich dabei


----------



## dkleon27 (8. August 2009)

freeride..........
sollte nur nich schütten wie aus eimern


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. August 2009)

Dweight schrieb:


> Was für eine runde ist das eine cc tour oder eine freeride tour?
> Bei Freeride oder DH wäre ich dabei



Komm mit deinem Glory, dann biste richtig!


----------



## dkleon27 (9. August 2009)

heute 17uhr 
bin dabei wer noch ??????


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> heute 17uhr
> bin dabei wer noch ??????



Also wenn es bis 16:00 nicht regnet in auch auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Parkplatz Margarethenhöhe. 
Muß aber langsam angehen, hatte den Finger gebrochen und danach ne Lungenentzündung!

Kann sein das ich noch ein wenig unbeholfen durch die Gegend falle!

Aber ihr werdet mich ja aufsammeln!


----------



## dkleon27 (9. August 2009)

du fährst doch auch von köwi hoch 
können uns ja schon unten treffen musst nur sagen wo 
bahnhof schranken ??????1630???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> du fährst doch auch von köwi hoch
> können uns ja schon unten treffen musst nur sagen wo
> bahnhof schranken ??????1630???



Ich fahr von Römlinghoven aus hoch! Kennst Du das Weinhaus Blöser?


----------



## dkleon27 (9. August 2009)

kenne nur die bahnhaltestelle


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> kenne nur die bahnhaltestelle



Mit der 66. Oberdollendorf Nord. Ich steh an der Haltestelle. So gegen 16:15. Oranges Töfftöff!

Von dort aus ist es noch 30-40 min mit'm Bike zur Margarethenhöhe! Gemütlich versteht sich.

Ist locker raufzufahren. Finde ich!


----------



## dkleon27 (9. August 2009)

sehr gut bis gleich


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> sehr gut bis gleich[/quote
> 
> 
> Alles zurück!
> ...


----------



## dkleon27 (9. August 2009)

andere teilnehmer?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dweight (9. August 2009)

hey war vorhin oben aber erst 10nach 5 da war keiner, von euch jedenfalls. würde gerne nächste woche wieder Sonntag, aber schon drei bis vier uhr vorschlagen. Wer ist dabei? Freiwillige vor.


----------



## wollschwein (9. August 2009)

muss ich mal schauen aber ich sage mal ja


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. August 2009)

Zu früh!

17:00 wegen Family.


----------



## Dweight (11. August 2009)

ah ok das ist ein guter grund also 17.00 bis dahin. Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch dann mit dem Bus wieder hoch?


----------



## dkleon27 (11. August 2009)

im allgemeinen.........................nein..........................


----------



## SCM (11. August 2009)

Hi,

ich fahre Samstag, sofern es nicht regnet, auf jeden Fall nach Boppard.
Wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. August 2009)

Dweight schrieb:


> ah ok das ist ein guter grund also 17.00 bis dahin. Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch dann mit dem Bus wieder hoch?




Hääääää????

Bus?


Wer runter will der muß auch aus eigenem Antrieb rauf! Im Notfall schieben!


----------



## wollschwein (12. August 2009)

mach ich ja auch nicht anders
runter wird gefahren und rauf wenn es nicht mehr geht geschoben


----------



## Marc B (12. August 2009)

Mit dem schweren Freerider die Anstiege hochradeln hält einen fit. Und wenn man dann mal auf einem leichten Bike sitzt, geht's auch bergauf gut ab


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. August 2009)

Gerade mein Alternativsporgerät zusammengebaut







Euch viel Spass am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (15. August 2009)

Schickes Teil Zwiebel


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. August 2009)

Schönes Teil! Leider kein Kuota Kaxi, aber das ist ja eh noch in der Prototypenphase.

Darfst du nun nie wieder Bergrad fahren, oder hast du nur die Saison beedet?


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. August 2009)

Danke, Danke




Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil! Leider kein Kuota Kaxi, aber das ist ja eh noch in der Prototypenphase.







Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Darfst du nun nie wieder Bergrad fahren..


Doch, Doch, muss aber erstmal das natürliche "Muskelkorsett" im unteren Wirbelsäulenbereich ordentlich stärken, nächsten Sommer sehen wir weiter


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. August 2009)

So, für morgen ist alles klar wenn es nicht in strömen Regnet!

Diesmal Treffpunkt Margarethenhöhe um 17:00 Uhr.

Wer Lust hat, anschließen!

Bei Regen hab ich keine Lust zu fahren weil ich immer noch  die Lungenentzündung im Kopf hab!


----------



## Dweight (16. August 2009)

Jab bin dabei


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2009)

ich hoffe es auch zu schaffen.


----------



## LIDDL (21. August 2009)

Servus Leutz,

bin nach langer auszeit auch mal wieder fit genug um zu biken!
is am woende von euch einer in nem Bikepark? Boppard würd ich gerne ma wieder fahren.

@ Zwiebel: was is denn mit dir passiert, dass du auf ne Strassenschlampe umsteigen musst?

bin zZ nicht online, da in bonn irgendwo ne Leitung kaputt is, also info bitte per sms/anruf


----------



## dkleon27 (21. August 2009)

bin morgen in willingen................auto ist aber schon voll
was ist mit sonntag nachmittag jemand unterwegs 
siebengebirge??????


----------



## LIDDL (22. August 2009)

sonntag abend 7Geb. wäre ich dabei!
bitte per sms bescheid geben wann u wo! wie gesagt , bin grade leider offlne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (22. August 2009)

Wie immer! Sonntag 17:00 Uhr!

Treffpunkt diesmal wieder Parkplatz Margarethenhöhe weil einige Mit dem Zug aus dem fernen Morgenland anreisen müssen! 
Wer möchte kann auch zu mir nach Römlinghoven kommen dann können wir mit dem Bike rauf fahren. Dauert von mir aus 40 Min und ist auch mit dem schwersten Bock zu fahren.

Letzten Sonntag waren wir zu fünft, vieleicht kriegen wir für diesen Sonntag wieder so ne Gruppe zusammen!


----------



## RedHat (22. August 2009)

Letzter Sonntag war super. Kann diesmal leider nicht mitkommen... hab mich am Mittwoch auf den FilthyTrails in Belgien zerschossen. Brauche noch 1-2 Wochen bis ich wieder fahren kann (Steißbein lässt grüßen).

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. August 2009)

Gute Besserung! Wenn ich morgen wieder fit bin, bin ich wohl dabei. Bin vielelicht auch schon früher unterwegs.


----------



## trailrider_muc (23. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin neu in der Gegend und wollte demnächst mal die Umgebung von Siegburg erkunden bzw. mich einer Gruppe anschließen.
Meine Frage: Wasfahrt ihr denn so? an Bikes an Trails, damit ich weiß was auf mich zukommt.
Viele Grüße und gute Fahrt,
Sebastian


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. August 2009)

trailrider_muc schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bin neu in der Gegend und wollte demnächst mal die Umgebung von Siegburg erkunden bzw. mich einer Gruppe anschließen.
> Meine Frage: Wasfahrt ihr denn so? an Bikes an Trails, damit ich weiß was auf mich zukommt.
> Viele Grüße und gute Fahrt,
> Sebastian




Flowen, hüpfen, manchmal schnell und viel mit Bäumen kuscheln! Das hier ist der Lazarett Fred!!!


----------



## wollschwein (23. August 2009)

was fürn tempo legt ihr bergauf und in der ebene an den start? da ich hinauf noch nicht der fiteste bin,runter geht dafür umso schneller^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesafilm (23. August 2009)

Wenn du willst treffen wir uns und fahren gemeinsam hin


----------



## Tesafilm (23. August 2009)

So bin gleich 17Uhr am Start


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. August 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> was fürn tempo legt ihr bergauf und in der ebene an den start? da ich hinauf noch nicht der fiteste bin,runter geht dafür umso schneller^^




Mensch Junge! Wo warst Du? Du bist doch schonmal mitgefahren! Wer nicht rauffährt der schiebt halt! Oben wird immer gewartet!

 Am nächsten Sonntag biste dabei!


----------



## wollschwein (24. August 2009)

bin zuspät los gerollt hier, hab da alleine nch nicht so den plan wielange ich brauche mit dem bike bis dahin, bin ja das einemal mit dem izual angereist

kommenden sonntag ist eher schlecht bin da wahrscheinlich schon in windeck unterwegs, da soll auch was gut fahrbares sein

aber komme nochmal mit und bräuchte dann ein wenig hilfe zum 
treffpunkt


----------



## HeinsD. (25. August 2009)

jemand morgen mit rad fahren?


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. August 2009)

Sonntag 17:00 Uhr Margarethenhöhe!

Oder Haltestelle Oberdollendorf Nord 16:15 Uhr!

Übliche Sonntagsrunde im 7G! Wer Lust hat? Einsteigen!

HandyNr per PM!


----------



## HeinsD. (29. August 2009)

soo, biete mal meinen fast ungefahrenen Trek Session Rahmen in L zum verkauf an. falls jemand interesse hat, einfach melden!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. August 2009)

Schon wieder was Neues?!?


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. August 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Schon wieder was Neues?!?



Steht doch da:
*Ragazzi*


----------



## LIDDL (30. August 2009)

mach mich gleich auf richtung Boppard,  werd also heut abend nich mit im 7Geb. sein.
Cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (30. August 2009)

Sonst jemand im 7G?


----------



## LIDDL (31. August 2009)

kleine V-Berg-Feierabend-Runde, um 18:30 am Dorint


----------



## dkleon27 (31. August 2009)

online?????????????????????????


----------



## mtb-david (2. September 2009)

Hey!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr euch diesen Sonntag(6.9.) wieder trefft!?
Hab letzten Sonntag das Mitglied "der Schnell" im Siebengebirge getroffen, und bin so auf euch gekommen.
mfg david


----------



## HeinsD. (2. September 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Schon wieder was Neues?!?



janaklar


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. September 2009)

Ragazzi sind Top Geräte!


----------



## publicenemy (2. September 2009)

glory 2010?


----------



## flake77 (2. September 2009)

ich weiß es, ich weiß es

allerdings werde ich nen teufel tun es zu verraten :-D


----------



## publicenemy (2. September 2009)

ich weiss es auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (2. September 2009)

ich weiss es nicht .


----------



## HeinsD. (2. September 2009)

haha ich weiß es auch nicht


----------



## HeinsD. (2. September 2009)

ok, ich weiß es doch..


----------



## Chillli (2. September 2009)

lass hören


----------



## Condor (2. September 2009)

haha.... langweile in frankreich?? geh annen strand domi!

p.s. ich weiß es auch, hihi


----------



## HeinsD. (2. September 2009)

nä nix frankreich, war bis gestern erkältet. außerdem nächstes we bischofsmais...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (2. September 2009)

ich weis es auch nicht.........

@mtb- david, 

wenn die Welt bis Sonntag nicht untergeht oder ich wieder Stubenarrest bekomme, steht die Sonntagsrunde.

@ wer Bock hat, anschließen, 17:00 Margarethenhöhe! Oder alternativtreffpunkt, what the f***, egal wo!


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. September 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> glory 2010?



McKenzie!!!!


----------



## publicenemy (2. September 2009)

was fahrt ihr denn so für runden?


----------



## flake77 (3. September 2009)

ich muss sontag handballspielen
eventl. samstag mittag ne runde
aber da ist dann auch mit verstärktem wandererauftreffen zu rechnen :-D


----------



## Chillli (3. September 2009)

Bin in Umzugsvorbereitungen etc. und fallemind. 4 Wochen aus.
Habe Köln Kalk verbot und muss da weg


----------



## Condor (3. September 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> nä nix frankreich, war bis gestern erkältet. außerdem nächstes we bischofsmais...


Lust auf ne Krüppel-CC-Reign-Runde im 7geb??


----------



## HeinsD. (3. September 2009)

ja vllt am montag? vllt auch schon sonntag. aber bis dahin will ich mich noch etwas schonen..


----------



## Condor (3. September 2009)

Bin jederzeit dabei.. fahr später vllt ins 7geb, wenns Wetter morgen passt auch ma. Bin noch nächste Woche hier, dann gehts wieder in die Lernanstalt.


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. September 2009)

schei** Mauntenbaiker, macht den ganzen Wald kaputt mit den schweren Dingern

@Condor
is das Reign jetzt fertisch?
Was fürn Dämpfer??


----------



## HeinsD. (3. September 2009)

mein neues dickes kommt auf knapp 14,3KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (3. September 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> mein neues dickes kommt auf knapp 14,3KG



Mein "dünnes" auf 7,8


----------



## flake77 (3. September 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Mein "dünnes" auf 7,8



mein dünnes hat ja schon 11,5 kg :-D
mein dickes aber nur 14 oder so in der drehe

das glory hatte ja über 20ig

@HeinzD: weißt du was vom Silberblitz?


----------



## Chillli (3. September 2009)

Was hast Du denn jetzt für nen Bock Lars ?


----------



## flake77 (3. September 2009)

nen TREK Remedy 8
bin ich ganz stolz drauf
ist auch recht zügig
und voll ausreichend für mein Anforderungen
und bergauf gehts auch sehr gut!!!


----------



## Chillli (3. September 2009)

Schickes Gerät, jetzt gibts aber auch kein rumgejammer mehr wegen hochahren oder schieben


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. September 2009)

Wer ist Morgen dabei? Kleine Runde im 7G!


----------



## mtb-david (5. September 2009)

Also wenn das Wetter nicht all zu schlecht ist bin ich dabei!


----------



## flake77 (6. September 2009)

sorry bin um die zeit handball spielen in palmersheim ;-)

hat wer bock auf feierabendrunden mit licht?


----------



## publicenemy (6. September 2009)

ab ins bett .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (6. September 2009)

wer ist jetzt definitiv dabei?

Der Schnelle , MTBdavid + freund und?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. September 2009)

Icke.


----------



## Henki85 (6. September 2009)

Ein Freund und ich würden uns noch anschliessen.
Kann ich vielleicht eine Handy nummer bekommen.
Wo und wann trefft ihr euch?


----------



## mtb-david (6. September 2009)

17 Uhr Margaretenhöhe!!


----------



## Henki85 (6. September 2009)

Dankeschön, auf dem Parkplatz?!


----------



## publicenemy (6. September 2009)

ich war superlang nichtmehr auf dem radel aber ich schau mal ob ich komm mit david und Bo .... 


bis denne vielleicht . 

achso das ist eher abfahrtsorientiert? und hochschieben odeR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-david (6. September 2009)

@ Henki85 : Ja!

@ publicenemy : Abfahrt, ich SCHIEBE alles hoch!!!


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. September 2009)

@mtb:
lass das mal mit deiner Handynummer im Fred! 
Spys are everywhere! 
Die sachen die wir machen sind nicht überall beliebt! Also Handynummer immer nur über PM.

Geh nochmal auf deinen Text und lösch die Nummer.


----------



## mtb-david (6. September 2009)

ok vielen dank!


----------



## RedHat (6. September 2009)

Das scheint ja eine lustig große Runde zu werden. Ab nächstere Woche bin ich wieder dabei. Hab noch Klausuren zu tätigen...

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch!


----------



## LIDDL (7. September 2009)

18:15 kleine Feierabendrunde am V-Berg

ok,...18:40


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. September 2009)

Heute 17:00 Margarethenhöhe? 

Mach ne kleine Feierabendrunde mit anschließendem Biertrinken!


----------



## Condor (11. September 2009)

hm... war schon seit Mittwoch nicht mehr im 7geb... ich bin dabei.
Fahr gleich los, trampel selbst hoch.... kA obs noch passt oder nicht, aber denke, dass ich früher da bin.


----------



## publicenemy (11. September 2009)

suchen für sonntag noch 2 leute die mit nach boppard fahren . wollen ein 5er ticket kaufen sodass es billig mit der bahn wird . 
wir drei die hinfahren wollen , werden aufjedenfall den lift benutzen . sind liltrailer (demo aus köln) und ich und sein kumpel 


Grüße


----------



## HeinsD. (12. September 2009)

hab nen grünes nicolai zu verkaufen, bei interesse einfach melden


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. September 2009)

Unverschämtheit mein Radel hier zu verhökern 

Bring das mal lieber wieder in Ordnung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (13. September 2009)

wasn damit überhaupt los?


----------



## publicenemy (13. September 2009)

heins . macht ihr auch gabelservice für boxxer? und casting zurechtbiegen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. September 2009)

@Heins:
HR Bremse hat einiges an Luft gezogen, die Leitung muss gekürzt, und neu verlegt werden.


----------



## HeinsD. (13. September 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> heins . macht ihr auch gabelservice für boxxer? und casting zurechtbiegen?




nee, sowas schicken wir ein. kostet weniger


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. September 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @Heins:
> HR Bremse hat einiges an Luft gezogen, die Leitung muss gekürzt, und neu verlegt werden.



Die Jungen wilden, können nix mehr selber machen


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. September 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Die Jungen wilden, können nix mehr selber machen




Konnten die das schonmal?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. September 2009)

Habe keine Lust mir nen Entlüft-Kit zu kaufen


----------



## HeinsD. (17. September 2009)

das reign wird bald ersetzt durch nen trek scratch und das session bleibt zumindest für dieses jahr noch..


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. September 2009)

Wie immer Sonntag, 17:00 Uhr, plus minus 15 minuten, Margarethenhöhe!

Wer Lust und Zeit hat!

Wetter soll ja supergeil werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (19. September 2009)

fährt jemand kommende woche nach winterberg?

aso neuer nick das wollschein= greywolf


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. September 2009)

Terminänderung!

Ab jetzt immer 16:00 Uhr wegen früher Dämmerung!


----------



## Marc B (19. September 2009)

Ich war heute mal wieder auf einer Freeride-Runde in Bonn. Meine Frage:

Was ist euer aktueller Bonner Hot-Spot in Sachen Freeride?

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Ich habe auch ein neues Bike am Start


----------



## publicenemy (20. September 2009)

gibbet nischt !

und wenn dann per pm  
und falls es ein freeride gibt bitte pn an mich;


----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

so morgen winterberg, noch jemand da dem man begenet?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. September 2009)

Jemand Interesse?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/211590/cat/42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (21. September 2009)

wie kommts?


----------



## publicenemy (21. September 2009)

steht drin.. viel zu viel schule .

ist bei mir auhc das problem immoment , aber ich denke nicht dran es zu verkaufen . das bleibt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. September 2009)

Nicht nur Schule...einfach keine Lust mehr immer zu halbswegs ordentlichen Spots ne Ewigkeit hinzuschaukeln.

Aber das Geld kommt erstmal weg. Vielleicht kauf ich mir später irgendwann nochmal eins.


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. September 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/211590/cat/42




How much?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. September 2009)

Hast PN.


----------



## Chillli (24. September 2009)

Da hat wohl einer Alkohol und Mädels entdeckt


----------



## publicenemy (24. September 2009)

wie gut das ich ne schöne arbeit habe und nebenbei noch ordentlich feiern kann  aber ja , iwann entdeckt man feiern und mädels . aber richtige biker lassen sich da nicht unterkriegen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. September 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer Alkohol und Mädels entdeckt



Verdammt...woher weißt du das?


----------



## Chillli (24. September 2009)

War auf keien Fall böse gemeint, Nico
!!!!  Peace !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. September 2009)

Mein Lach Smilie sollte eigentlich eine positive Einstellung zu deinem Statement implizieren 
Aber wenn man jetzt 3 mal die Woche auf ne Mädchenschule geht hat man halt keine Zeit mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (24. September 2009)

haaaa , du auch auf mädchenschule ? ich auch 

habe lk an soner tussischule (cfg) . aber du hast bestimmt die bessere schule oder ? sankt adelheid ? oder hast du den jackpot liebfrauenschule?


----------



## Chillli (24. September 2009)

Hollla, 3 mal die Woche Mädchenschule !!
Aber dann gleich sein Bike verkaufen, wenn Du das nicht mal bereust.
Dann viel Spass noch


----------



## flake77 (24. September 2009)

dann ist halt vorn und hinten wund :-D

bike hergeben tzzz
merke 
wenn du mal ne frau hast, wirst du dir kein rad mehr kaufen dürfen ;-)

daher lieber einmotten
was man(n) hat, hat man(n)


----------



## publicenemy (24. September 2009)

eben . naja , 3 mal die woche mädchenschule ist schon fein  da gibts alles von emo bis tussi . und ich habe noch das glück mit 10 jungs und 45 mädchen auf kursfahrt fahren zu dürfen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. September 2009)

@ Schwede:

Bin am St. Adelheid in Pützchen. Die Säue aus der Liebfrauenschule hab ich im Englisch Lk...ich sag nur 'it's getting hot in here' 

@Chilli:
Das Rad kommt auch nur weg wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## publicenemy (24. September 2009)

die von der liebfrauenschule sind einfach nur so total abartig gut . das geht garnicht mehr klar , da kann unsere schule und das mädchengymnasium hier unten komplett einpacken  ... wir gehen demnächst mal einen trinken mit deinem englisch lk ! hatten grad kurstreffen in bonn , war mal natürlich wiede rklar das manche spezialisten sich total abschiessen müssen sodass die aufm klo kotzen . unglaublich  
damit es ontopic ist , behalt das rad!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. September 2009)

OT:
Jaja die sind schon fein. Naja wenn man sich dann so abschießt bringts nix. Das finden die auch nicht gut...man muss nen guten Kompromiss finden


----------



## publicenemy (24. September 2009)

ich kann mich vor lehrern beherschen , andere nicht  nico du kleiner charmeur . du musst mirnpaar vorstellen


----------



## flake77 (24. September 2009)

warum komme ich mir gerade alt vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (25. September 2009)

bist wohl volljährig 
kleiner scherz nico
wenn ich da an früher zurück denke.........
muss aber sagen war damals geil und is heute noch besser
und jetzt komm ich mir alt vor


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. September 2009)

Haha die Geschichten auf dem Weg nach WiBe waren auch fein 
Jaja ihr seid alle alt!!


----------



## LIDDL (25. September 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Das Rad kommt auch nur weg wenn der Preis stimmt



also nur schlechte preise machen,  damit der jung sein Rad behält!

morgen gehts nach Willingen, a bissl vollgas-DH heizen


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. September 2009)

Hastu n Pfogel, 

morgen wird nicht geheizt. Schön defensiv, mit Handzeichen fahren und eventuell auftretende Wanderer freundlich begrüßen! Damen nicht anbrüllen, sondern erstmal Helm runter und einen knicks machen. Zum Aufwärmen gibts auf dem Parkplatz  erstmal eine gediegene Morgen-Gymnastik mit Dehnübungen. Das wird super.


----------



## dkleon27 (25. September 2009)

oh doch wir heizen
du hast einfach nen knall volker
mann kann nie schnell genug sein


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. September 2009)

So, schluss mit Schulgeschwätz! Der Driss ist bei mir schon 20 Jahre her!

@Liddl, gib mal ordentlich vollstoff und lass dich nicht von 18 jährigen abziehen! 
Im Notfall Ellbogen raus und mal kräftig winken( vor allem dem Fahrer vom RTW der dann ran muß)

Sonntag 16:00 Margarethenhöhe, wer Lust hat!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start und wenn der Volker der Lo(o)ser diesmal auch pünktlich ist dann sind wir schon zu zweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (25. September 2009)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich unpünktlich und auch unpässlich.

Werd mich da morgen mal in Willingen verausgaben oder gepflegt zerlegen. Bin glaub ich für dieses We ausgetobt und muß leider absagen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. September 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich bin wahrscheinlich unpünktlich und auch unpässlich.
> 
> Werd mich da morgen mal in Willingen verausgaben oder gepflegt zerlegen. Bin glaub ich für dieses We ausgetobt und muß leider absagen.




Sack!!!!!

Wenn ich mehr Ausgang hätte, würde ich ja mitkommen aber diese Jahr wird das nix wegen Arbeit und so..........vor allem weil ich Ende Oktober für 10 Tage beruflich nach Afrika muß!


----------



## publicenemy (25. September 2009)

nimm das fahrrad mit? in kapstadt war damals richtig viel los bikemässig , nur meins stand zuhaus


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. September 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> nimm das fahrrad mit? in kapstadt war damals richtig viel los bikemässig , nur meins stand zuhaus



ICH MUß ARBEITEN!

Keine Zeit zum Biken und Kapstadt ist nicht Ghana! 97% Luftfeuchtigkeit und 53Grad.
Tropengebiet.
Kein vergleich zu Südafrika. Da war ich nämlich auch schonmal. 
Californien von Afrika sag ich nur!


----------



## publicenemy (25. September 2009)

mhhhh  okay


----------



## LIDDL (25. September 2009)

da musst aber sehr schnell sein,...bevor´s bier warm wird!


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. September 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> da musst aber sehr schnell sein,...bevor´s bier warm wird!



An der Theke war ich bis jetzt immer der Erste!

Und das wird auch immer so sein!
Wenn irgendwo in dieser Welt ein kaltes Bier rumsteht, ich bin immer grad schnell genug das es noch kalt ist wenn's die Gurgel runterprikkelt!
Apropos runterprikkeln.............ich renn mal annen Refrigerator und hau mir eines innen Kopp!

Trink eins für dich mit denn Du mußt ja Fit sein um dich icht von dreistfrechen 18 jährigen abhängen zu lassen! 

Ich zähl auf dich! Aber......lass die Knochen diesmal heile und von Rippenbrüchen will ich nix mehr hören sonst schieb ich dich mit'm Rolli durch's 7G! 

Und das 5 Liter Pumpfass gibst Du dann dann aus nachdem ich dich die Löwenburg raufgeschoben habe!


----------



## Bistlie (26. September 2009)

Guten Tag gesagt. 

Bin noch Brandenburger  muss aber zwangsweise nach Bonn-Sankt Augustin ziehen. Da ich liebend gerne Berg abfahre^^, wollt ich mal nach fragen ob es möglich wäre bei euch mal mit zufahren? Bin 22 Jahre alt und hab Lungenvolumen von einer Erbse^^ also wenn ich mit fahren darf nicht zu viel erwarten 

Bis dahin nette Grüße aus noch Brandenburg


----------



## publicenemy (26. September 2009)

klar  ich bin auch von der sorte . schieben mit pausen


----------



## Bistlie (26. September 2009)

@publicenemy cool dann sind wir schon zwei^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (26. September 2009)

ja . also ich stresse nicht . und so die truppe mit der ich letztens geahren bin , die haben noch auf der halben strecke ein bier genommen , aber das werde ich lassen den danach fahre ich wirklich wie ne pflaume . aber ich gehöre zu denen die bergauf sehr sehr langsam sind und auch bus benutzt


----------



## Bistlie (26. September 2009)

@publicenemy Bus ist immer gut^^. Bier weniger da bin ich eher einer der zu schaut^^. Wo fahrt ihr denn so? Wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Der Schnelle (26. September 2009)

Bistlie schrieb:


> @publicenemy Bus ist immer gut^^. Bier weniger da bin ich eher einer der zu schaut^^. Wo fahrt ihr denn so? Wenn man fragen darf?




Bier ist immer gut! 

Irgendwo um Königswinter und Bad Honnef .........genaue Lokation bekommste vor Ort am Treffpunkt. 
Hier wird nix veraten.

Spy's are everywhere


----------



## publicenemy (26. September 2009)

genau dich meinte ich in meinem post mit dem bier  

ach ich fahre danach wie nen dirtkiddie , deswegen bier erst nachm fahren


----------



## Bistlie (26. September 2009)

Gut gut muss ja auch nicht alles wissen^^. Wann fahrt ihr so und wie ist der Altersdurchschnitt? Achso von mir braucht ihr nix zu erwarten^^. Ich hüpfe ein wenig und leg mich gern mal hin


----------



## publicenemy (26. September 2009)

ich und ein kumpel sind so 17 . ich glaube das ist auch so die unterste grenze mit denne man fährt . und dann gehts hoch bis 30 oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Bistlie (26. September 2009)

Naja ist doch Cool schöne Mischung.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. September 2009)

16 *hust*


----------



## publicenemy (26. September 2009)

okay . den nico nehmen wir mit aber nur weil er sonst hier niemand kennt  

ach quark wir waren glaub allemal 15/16 und ist immer ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. September 2009)

Hey hey...ich kenn hier genug Leute die fahren!!


----------



## Bistlie (26. September 2009)

Kein Streit hier xD Also ich bin ab den 04.10.09 in Bonn^^ nur so mal erwähnt.


----------



## Der Schnelle (26. September 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ich und ein kumpel sind so 17 . ich glaube das ist auch so die unterste grenze mit denne man fährt . und dann gehts hoch bis 30 oder irre ich mich?




Weit über 30! Ich könnt dein Vater sein! Püppie!


----------



## Condor (27. September 2009)

an den alten Knacker: 

bin heut wieder nicht dabei.
Mich hat gestern ne Wespe in die Handinnenfläche gestochen, Drecksvieh.


----------



## publicenemy (27. September 2009)

sei doch froh das ich dich nicht so alt einschätze  

ach und nico mensch nimm das doch nicht alles so ernst


----------



## HeinsD. (27. September 2009)

was istn mit unsrem freund joko? der lässt sich ja garnicht mehr hören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (27. September 2009)

er trainiert vermutlich


----------



## dkleon27 (27. September 2009)

hand kaputt.........platzwunde und böse verstaucht
sturz bad wildbad dh
1-4wochen dann ist er wohl wieder da 
war vor 3 wochen oder so


----------



## Bistlie (27. September 2009)

Von mir aus gute Besserung


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. September 2009)

Er trainiert mit den Pro's...will ja mal ganz groß rauskommen.


----------



## Bistlie (27. September 2009)

Und mit wem fahr ich dann  mit???

Mal eine andere Frage was habt ihr für eure Bikes hingeblättert? Ich fahr momentan noch Dirtbike will mir aber in naher Zukunft ein anderes besorgen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. September 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> an den alten Knacker:
> 
> bin heut wieder nicht dabei.
> Mich hat gestern ne Wespe in die Handinnenfläche gestochen, Drecksvieh.



Mensch Du machst sachen.........was versuchste die Viecher auch mit der Hand kaputt zu klatschen?

Ich werd aus Familiären Gründen, heute mal was früher unterwegs sein. Ich mach mich um 14:00 Uhr auf den Weg und dreh nur ne minimini Runde und werd dann mit der Familie noch'n schönwetter Abendspaziergang machen. 

Ich muß die Herde mal wieder auf die Weide führen sonst gibts'n Kuhstallkoller!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. September 2009)

@Bistlie:

Hab da was für dich. Will mein Radel verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/211980/cat/all


----------



## Bistlie (27. September 2009)

@ Wheelsiderider danke das Angebot überlege ich mir gerne.

@ Der Schnelle na dann viel Spaß auf der Heide^^


----------



## Condor (27. September 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Mensch Du machst sachen.........was versuchste die Viecher auch mit der Hand kaputt zu klatschen?


nope... war am Fotografiern und die klene wollt wohl auch mal am Fokus drehen, was ich nicht bemerkt hatte....

En Fall von dummgelaufen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. September 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> nope... war am Fotografiern und die klene wollt wohl auch mal am Fokus drehen, was ich nicht bemerkt hatte....
> 
> En Fall von dummgelaufen.



Mußte heute doch zuhause bleiben. Stubenarrest von meiner Frau von wegen Familie usw.........man kotzt mich das manchmal an aber............ich hätt ja näää sagen können damals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (28. September 2009)

Nationalpark 7Gebirge gestoppt! BadHonnef hat dagagen gestimmt!
Dank an alle Honneffer!

kepp on riding!


----------



## Tesafilm (28. September 2009)

Habs auch gerade gelesen. Hammergeil


----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

OOOOOO zapft is !



oans , zwoa , gsuffe !


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2009)

Juhuuu!

Liddl, ich hab noch deinen Akku. Liegt brav im Schutzfach.
Gott, wie ich die ersten Hübbel vom Willingen DH vermisse...


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. September 2009)

und ich durfte mit Stubenaresst zu Hause rumhocken.

Super!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Naja ich denke die Freude sollte man hier mal ein bisschen eindämmen. 
Der Nationalpark als solcher ist gestoppt. Man kann jedoch theoretisch, wie auch im anderen Thread schon gesagt, ein sehr ähnliches Projekt nur unter anderem Namen starten was die gleichen Auswirkungen hätte. 
Der Wegeplan kommt ja außerdem auch eh.


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2009)

Hätte dir nicht gefallen, ist gefährlich und macht keinen Spaß.


Super Park wäre echt was für dich. FR ist lustig und sauber geshaped und man kann sich auch mal anstrengen alles sauber zu fahren. DH ist übelst, und fordert sicher über ein paar Besuche hinaus. Grip auf Beiden ohne Ende, trotz 2bar für den Durchschlagsschutz. Da ist für jeden was dabei. Selbst die 4cross Strecke war prima.

Und extra für dich: massig 5l Fässchen und "normale Leute" in diversen Zuständen.


Bastelt hier von den Herren eigentlich jemand an den Vorschlägen für den Wegeplan mit, in dieser IG?


----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Juhuuu!
> 
> Liddl, ich hab noch deinen Akku. Liegt brav im Schutzfach.
> Gott, wie ich die ersten Hübbel vom Willingen DH vermisse...




geb ihm den nicht wieder , erst wenn er mir umwerfer+geld gibt


----------



## <JoKo> (28. September 2009)

bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Herrlich JoKo dich endlich wieder hier zu haben.

Naja zu deinen Leistungen möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht äußern...aber zu bedauern bist eigentlich nur du 

Wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg im Leben!


----------



## <JoKo> (28. September 2009)

blub


----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

kinder !!!! herbstferien sind erst in 2 wochen 
 und hier das fahrkönnen anzugreifen ist doch äusserst arm . nehmt euch ein beispiel an max bender , guckt euch den jungen  an ? trainiert allieine , ist super gut , und komplett normaler mensch der nicht viel über fahrradfahren redet . ich stand mit ihm im zug hatte null ahnung wer das ist bis ich ihn gegoogelt habe als er meinte er fährt nach la bresse zum wc .  

und das mit dem "gegen dich ist fast jeder ein pro ", ist ja mal einfach so ein kinderkram !


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Glaubst du ich hab Angst vor dir?

Das mit dem vorm Rechner was labern könnte ich dir ja jetzt genauso vorhalten, ne?

Hast du überhaupt die Schule fertig gemacht? Warst so viel am trainieren, ne?

Wir sind alle Deutschland, oder?


----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

ich habe angst . mich versucht der zu überfahren und von der strecke zu drängen  schade das es in wibe nicht damals  geklappt hat als ich mim stalker unterwegs war . angekommen nach der hälfte konnte ich mich umdrehen blinzeln und scharfstellen bevor er gekommen ist ^^.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Mit seinen Skills ist er sicher an dir mit Moppsgeschwindigkeit vorbeigeflogen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

ich erinnere mich an zahlen in der größenordnung 80-90 km/h auf der strecke in winterberg 

so und nun ist schluss


----------



## dkleon27 (28. September 2009)

junge junge junge
hier ist was los


----------



## <JoKo> (28. September 2009)

bla


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Boar Joko du bist so cool, schnell und hart...da kann ich echt nicht mithlten.

Du kennst einfach alles und jeden...naja kann man nix machen...manche so wie du sind von Gott einfach begnadigt. 

Naja aber wenn man so ne Fresse hat wie du kann man ja froh sein wenn man überhaupt irgendwas kann 

Beef Beef Diss Diss


----------



## dkleon27 (28. September 2009)

er is schneller und fährt sauberer als der rest der hier gerade versucht mit zu reden 
is leider die wahrheit


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Na und...mag doch sein...wenn man mit Pro's trainiert kommt das nunmal so


----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> er is schneller und fährt sauberer als der rest der hier gerade versucht mit zu reden
> is leider die wahrheit



wie man fährt ist doch egal?
was nur kacka ist , ist wenn die relation zwischen fahrkönnen und dem rumalbern irreal ist . ausserdem solltest du nichts verallgemeinern  

grüße


----------



## dkleon27 (28. September 2009)

so nu is gut 
er ist schneller und gut ist 
keine von euch beiden die meinung über denn anderen
aufn joko kann mann sich verlassen und ehrlich is er auch 
er redet machmal blödes zeug gebe dir damit recht nico
aber auch er lernt noch 
machen wir alle oder?????
also lass ihn wie er is und geht mal nen bier trinken und die welt ist wieder in ordnung 
wird sind ja kein kindergarten 
schönen abend noch allen

daniel


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Komisch, dass er nie Fehler eingestehen kann.

Naja mir ist er eh egal.


----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

wann gehnma als bonner truppe mal ein bierchen trinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (28. September 2009)

alles gelöscht.... 

brauche mich hier nicht rechtfertigen....

@daniel: viel spass bei deinen nächsten fahrgemeinschaften


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. September 2009)

Warum ziehst du denn jetzt den Schwanz ein?

Hast du eigl die Schule fertig gemacht?


----------



## LIDDL (28. September 2009)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> also lass ihn wie er is und geht mal nen bier trinken und die welt ist wieder in ordnung
> wird sind ja kein kindergarten




so sieht es leider aus! 

geht riden und habt spaß! dumm rum labern kann jeder und dieses "ich hab ABI" usw geht einem tierisch auf die nüsse!

@Public: ja, ich besuch dich die tage und alles wird gut.


----------



## dkleon27 (28. September 2009)

liebe für alle
schade das de heute nich mit warst
ach und ich habe kein abi...........mist


----------



## publicenemy (28. September 2009)

ich habe auch kein abi -.- 

legs mir im schlimmsten fall einfach in briefkasten


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. September 2009)

Oh Mann, gut das ich im Moment raus bin, ist ja unerträglich hier


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. September 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Oh Mann, gut das ich im Moment raus bin, ist ja unerträglich hier



Ein Paar sind immer noch ganz in Ordnung! 

Du hast vergessen das nicht alle hier in unserem Opa Alter sind. 

Nach dem Pickelquetchen wird halt noch'n bissle rumgeposed.

So sind die schnellspritzer!


@Liddl: irgendwelche Brüche? Alles noch da wo es sein soll?
            Ich glaub wir müssen trotzdem mal mit'm 5 Liter Fass ins 7G!


----------



## tennisstarmatth (30. September 2009)

Ich würde gerne nochwas konstruktives posten.

Gibts hier jemanden, der so in den letzten 2-3 Monaten mal in Siegburg, vll sogar Kaldauen biken war?

ride on


----------



## Luckfroschi (1. Oktober 2009)

hi ho leutz. wollt mal guten abend sagen und mal im forum vorbeischauen. man würd auch mal gerne wieder biken gehen. lieg nur leider schon seid 4 wochen mit kreuzbandriss im knie flach. das ganze würd wohl noch was dauern bis ich wieder fahren kann.
he sag zwiebel was ist mit deinem rücken eigendlich los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey Froschi,

fährst du noch an den einschlägigen Adressen in Kaldauen?
Hätte da mal wieder lust drauf.


----------



## Luckfroschi (1. Oktober 2009)

hi Nico,
ja bin noch an den stellen unterwegs und an neuen weiss ja net ob du die gisela kennst.
kann nur erst ende des jahres wieder mit dem biken anfangen. scheiss kreuzbandriss.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Oktober 2009)

Cool cool. Ja die Gisela ist mir bekannt. Jedoch nur in nem Frühstadium...da steht sicher jetzt viel mehr.
Schade...wenn ich mein Rad dann noch habe können wir ja nochmal zusammen was radeln.

Gute Besserung noch!


----------



## tennisstarmatth (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mich auch nochmal für die Gisela begeistern.
Wohne um die Ecke


----------



## HeinsD. (6. Oktober 2009)

soo, hat wer Interesse an nem Trek Session Rahmen in L?


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Oktober 2009)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> soo, hat wer Interesse an nem Trek Session Rahmen in L?



Gibts dafür nen umwerfer oder muß man die Hammerschmidt dranbasteln?

Was willste? PM an mich bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bistlie (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen also bin jetzt mal fix umgezogen. Wäre also mal so fürs biken zu haben^^. Wenn ich mal wo mitkommen darf wäre nett wenn einer bescheid geben würde. 
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Oktober 2009)

Würde gerne Morgen gegen 15:00 Uhr an der Margarethennhöhe losfahren! 

Muß danach 2 Wochen Pause machen!

Jemand dabei?


----------



## Cerial88 (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## RedHat (14. Oktober 2009)

ui, was'n hier für ne dicke luft?


----------



## Chillli (15. Oktober 2009)

@Luckfroschi

wie haste das denn angestellt?
Gute Besserung wünsch ich!!


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag 7G?


----------



## Luckfroschi (16. Oktober 2009)

@chilli: danke danke. bin ganz doof mit dem vorderrad auf einer doofen wurzel ausgeruscht.
hab den drohenden sturz dan mit dem linken bein abgefangen und mir dabei irgendwie das knie verdreht.


----------



## Condor (16. Oktober 2009)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hi ho leutz. wollt mal guten abend sagen und mal im forum vorbeischauen. man würd auch mal gerne wieder biken gehen. lieg nur leider schon seid 4 wochen mit kreuzbandriss im knie flach. das ganze würd wohl noch was dauern bis ich wieder fahren kann.
> he sag zwiebel was ist mit deinem rücken eigendlich los?


Lass Dir vom Arzt eine gute Orthese fürn Sport (Motocross/MTB) verschreiben!


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. Oktober 2009)

Wer ist denn heute im 7G?

Mach mich um 14:00 Uhr auf den Weg!


----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer kommt alles zu NWD-Premiere in Köln am 6. November?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cerial88 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wir alle!


----------



## Chillli (23. Oktober 2009)

@ Schnelle

was heist sucht Totem Coil? Die Marzocchis 08-09 sind nix, ne.
Bei Chain Reaction gibts die Coil Modell 2010 für 600 und paar zerquetschte.
Gruss


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Oktober 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> @ Schnelle
> 
> was heist sucht Totem Coil? Die Marzocchis 08-09 sind nix, ne.
> Bei Chain Reaction gibts die Coil Modell 2010 für 600 und paar zerquetschte.
> Gruss



Nee, ich bin mit meiner 09er 66 technisch total zufrieden aber ich hab mir ein neues SX Trail aufgebaut und würde gerne den Federweg von 180mm behalten aber das Gewicht reduzieren. 
Eigentlich suche ich eher ne Solo Air weil die ca 400 Gr leichter ist.
Einige sagen sie sei schlecht weil sie nicht so viel mitmacht wie ne Coil und einige wiederum sagen sie sei total Geil weil sie durch das mindergewicht ein leichteres handling hat und besser zu steuern sein.
Was davon wirklich zutrifft werd ich wohl selber in Erfahrung bringen müssen!

Ich bin im Moment in kontakt mit jemandem der ne Solo Air Tapered hat. Die passt in meinen Tapered Vorbau. Für 550 aus nem neurad Demontiert!

Ich bin nur unsicher weil ich meine Frau im Nacken hab die meint, ich hätte jetzt langsam genug Geld ausgegeben.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei dir aus mit 7G im Moment? Lust? Zeit?


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2009)

@der schnelle: Dein Bike-Arsenal ist auch gut angewachsen


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @der schnelle: Dein Bike-Arsenal ist auch gut angewachsen




Hab das meiste schon ausgemisstet! Kompletter Garagenausverkauf bei Ebay. Hab mich auf 2 Bikes reduziert weil frauchen geschimpft hat und ich nicht mehr weis wohin mit all dem Altmetall!


----------



## Chillli (25. Oktober 2009)

@schnelle

bin demnächst mal wieder dabei. hatte Auto kaputt und viel mit umzug na der Backe

Gruss


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. Oktober 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> @schnelle
> 
> bin demnächst mal wieder dabei. hatte Auto kaputt und viel mit umzug na der Backe
> 
> Gruss




Ich werd mal sehen ob ich heute mal ne Runde drehen. Hab immer noch nicht richtig mein SX Tral eungefahren. Muß noch ein paar Einstellungen vornehmen. Hab heute nur kein Bock auf nass. 

Mal sehen......


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi nochmal, 

da der Verkauf meines Bikes mehr oder weniger schleppend verläuft und ich mich auch nicht wirklich davon trennen kann hab ich jetzt mal darüber nachgedacht einfach etwas daran umzubauen oder nen anderes Bike zu holen. Will das Hobby nicht ganz aufgeben.
Suche allgemein was leichteres, das man vll auch noch nen bisschen hochtreten kann, aber trotzdem DH tauglich ist. 
Mir sind da 2 Optionen eingefallen:

1. Ich verkaufe die Doppelbrücke auf meinem Ufo und baue dafür ne Totem oder so ein (Singlecrown)

2. Ich verkaufe doch das Rad und leg mir sowas a la SX-Trail oder so zu.

Was meint ihr? Noch Tipps für Gabel oder Bike?

Danke schonmal


----------



## art.nagel (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 
ich kenn euch zwar nicht persönlich, ich bin aber heute in den sieben Hügeln unterwegs. Bin erst seit paar Monaten wieder in Bonn, vielleicht sieht man sich ja in der Gegend Löwenburg, Geißberg, Kretschbachtal.
Lg, Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (25. Oktober 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> da der Verkauf meines Bikes mehr oder weniger schleppend verläuft und ich mich auch nicht wirklich davon trennen kann hab ich jetzt mal darüber nachgedacht einfach etwas daran umzubauen oder nen anderes Bike zu holen. Will das Hobby nicht ganz aufgeben.
> Suche allgemein was leichteres, das man vll auch noch nen bisschen hochtreten kann, aber trotzdem DH tauglich ist.
> ...



- Rahmen behalten, der ist nämlich geil. 
- Boxxer World Cup von 2006-2009 rein (leichter als ne Single-Crown, passt optisch besser, technisch um Welten besser als die 888), derzeit sehr günstig zu haben.
- anderer sattel und ne schöne Stütze, fertig ist die Kiste

Was stört dich sonst daran?

BTW: 

Wenn jemand in Bonn und Umgebung noch eine Winter-/Sommerhose sucht, einfach mal in meine Signatur bzw. Anzeigen gucken.


----------



## Marc B (25. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht eine Rohloff rein, dann kannst du die Kettenführung vorne behalten und kommst überall hoch. Meine 180mm-Kiste wiegt 20kg und ich komme auch damit überall hoch. War auch zweimal bei einem Marathon im Hochsauerland damit am Start - mache ich jedoch nicht mehr sowas, damit landet man zu weit hinten in der Ergebnisliste


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der Rohloff kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen nochmal.

An meinem Rad werde ich diesen Winter erstmal nichts machen, sondern im Frühjahr mal schauen was ich mache.

Da es ja mittlerweile immer dunkler wird und ich öfters auch abends unterwegs bin, oder auch mal nen Nightride machen will, werde ich mir eine leistungsstarke Leuchte zulegen.

Ich habe den Markt mal sondiert und bin über eine amerikanische Seite an eine 900 Lumen starke und dennoch leichte Lampe mit externen Batteriepack gestoßen. Der Preis ist genial...84,99$ und nur 16$ Versand, also wenn man alleine ordert 68 Euro...was vergleichbares gibt es hier zulande nicht unter 250 aufwärts. Das Teil sieht dabei noch echt akzeptabel aus und die Bewertungen in den amerikanischen Foren stimmen auch.

Hier der Link zum Shop:

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=138

Hier mal ein Bild welches verdeutlicht wie viel Leistung die Lampe bringt:

http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/Road 2/Magicshine HA-III/High/8.JPG


Ich werde innerhalb der nächsten Woche oder so bestellen und wollte fragen, ob noch jemand Bedarf hat. Man könnte sich dann den Versand teilen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch die Dealextreme lampe, oder auch Tesla Kopie genannt.

Gibts auch noch bis 4. November von MyTinySun bei  Bike-X-Perts in Bonn.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020

Meine Vorschläge würden in Richtung 2Kb, Rennrad kassette weg, XT/SAINT Schaltwerk, Totem/Durolux 180mm gehen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Oktober 2009)

@Wheelsiderider
ja, ja, die Entscheidungsfindungen der pupertären Phase

Was macht dein Fixie Projekt?
Die Connections zu Felt würden stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2009)

Das wollte ich mir ja nur holen in dem Fall, dass ich das Rad verkauft hätte.

Aber zu welchem Preis wären die Räder denn verfügbar. Schick mal ne PN.


----------



## publicenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

du hast mich angerufen , was liegt dir auf dem herzen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Oktober 2009)

War am Venusberg unterwegs und wollte fragen, ob du Lust hast auch zu kommen.


----------



## stysfuby73 (31. Oktober 2009)

in bonn gibts nix mehr. nur troisdorf oder köln sind die nächsten shops, glaube ich..

snipes outlet hatte bis november 07 oder so noch montana blacks aber inzwischen gar nix mehr


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. Oktober 2009)

stysfuby73 schrieb:


> in bonn gibts nix mehr. nur troisdorf oder köln sind die nächsten shops, glaube ich..
> 
> snipes outlet hatte bis november 07 oder so noch montana blacks aber inzwischen gar nix mehr



was willst du uns mitteilen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Oktober 2009)

Morgen jemand am Venusberg unterwegs?


----------



## flake77 (31. Oktober 2009)

wer war den heute an der Löwenburg unterwegs?
so gegen 16 Uhr

hab da vier bergab radler gesehen :-D


----------



## speedos (31. Oktober 2009)

War heute auch im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Aber nur alleine... 
Mittlerweile ist ja Samstag wesentlich mehr los als an den Sonntagen. Kann auch gut sein, dass ich nur glück hatte bei meinen letzten  sonntäglichen Touren... Aber spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht  Nur schade, dass es so früh dunkel wird und demnächst auch noch schön kalt und matschig  Aber egal, gefahren wird trotzdem!


----------



## LIDDL (31. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass es so früh dunkel wird ...



so ein scheiß mit der "Normalzeit"!  weg mit dem scheiß


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir jetzt auch meine Lampe bestellt und dann kann ich auch außerhalb der Normalzeit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (31. Oktober 2009)

Vernünftige Beleuchtunganlage habe ich auch schon hier liegen. Habe zwei 
Busch + Müller IXON IQ Speed Akkuscheinwerfer. Gibt bestimmt besseres aber mir reicht das allemal. 
Bis jetzt nur einmal im Wald getestet, ist schon ne feine Sache. Aber auch sehr ungewohnt nur mit Scheinwerferlicht durch den Wald zu fahren. Aber so so richtig prickelnd ist das nicht, alleine durch die Botanik zu fahren... Muß ja ehrlich zugeben, dass ich zeitweise echt schiss hatte


----------



## art.nagel (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
hat irgendwer Lust morgen entspannt Bergfahrrad zu fahren in den sieben Bergen? Werd mich Mittags irgendwann aufmachen. 
Sacht bescheid.


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. November 2009)

ich würd ja gerne aber bei mir hat sich die Grippe eingenistet!

So'n scheiß und das bei dem super Wetter.
Ich könnt ja aber dann brauch ich nicht heim kommen weil meine Frau mich dann umbringt!


----------



## art.nagel (1. November 2009)

Dann gute Besserung!
Ich bin ab zwei Richtung Löwenburg unterwegs, von Köwi aus.


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. November 2009)

So, mein neues Gartengerät! Ist noch nicht ganz so wie ich's mir vorstelle aber hier und da noch'n anderes Teil und ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## LIDDL (14. November 2009)

schickes ding ,  willkommen in der familie


----------



## flake77 (15. November 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> So, mein neues Gartengerät! Ist noch nicht ganz so wie ich's mir vorstelle aber hier und da noch'n anderes Teil und ich bin zufrieden!



wie zufrieden bist du mit der sattelstütze?


----------



## art.nagel (15. November 2009)

Fährt heut jemand im 7gb?
bei dem Wetter fällts mir schwer mich aufzuraffen...


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. November 2009)

LIDDL schrieb:


> schickes ding ,  willkommen in der familie




Ja danke, ich konnte nach ner Probefahrt einfach nicht anders!

Als wäre es maßgeschneidert an mir rangewachsen!

@flake

Die Sattelstütze ist supergeil und bleibt wo sie ist! Es sei denn Du packst das Bike am Sattel und hebst es hoch, dann gibt sie nach!
Wärend der fahrt egal auf welchem untergrund mit Drops und kicks......das Ding bleibt stabil!
Das anzeige was einen davon abhalten könnte wäre das der Sattel nicht kommplet bis ganz nach unten geht sondern ca 10cm reststütze vorhanden sin.
Mich stört es nicht weil ich so besser steuern kann!
 ich kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Far-Away (17. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe vor am Sonntag ne lockere Runde durch 7Gebirge zu fahren!
Starten wollte ich so ab Mittag in Beuel bzw.Holzlar. Die Route und Startpunkt ist flexibel.
Dachte da an so max. 50 Km 1.000 Hm

VG Chris (ehemals Izual)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. November 2009)

Ich werde auch am Sonntag mal wieder im 7Geb starten. Wird ne Bergab Runde...bergauf wird geschoben. 
Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Luckfroschi (17. November 2009)

Hi, hab doch gestern mal eine gute Nachricht von meinem Doc gehört. Er sagte das ich wieder radeln darf.Das find ich suuper Er sagte zwar erstmal nur Strasse und Waldautobahnen aber das ist ja schonmal besser als nix. Ins Gelände kan ich defenitiv erst nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## sykostar (17. November 2009)

Ich würde mich So eventuell anschließen, aber vielleicht gehts am Sa auch nochmal nach Willingen  Von wo wird denn los geschoben?


----------



## Far-Away (18. November 2009)

Also ich bin da echt flexibel was den Startpunkt angeht von Beuel bis Köwi alles möglich!


----------



## sykostar (18. November 2009)

Ich würde gern von Köwi starten und falls es mein Freerider nicht aus der Werkstatt schafft, dann auch gerne von der Bushalte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2009)

Ich schiebe immer von der Margarethenhöhe los.


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. November 2009)

Geschoben wird hier gar nix! 

Mla die Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und nicht so rummemmen! grad ma volljährig und nix inner Butz!

Also wenn ich meine Afrika Impfung gut überstanden habe bin ich am Sonntag wieder fit für die übliche Sonntags 7G Runde in alter mannier!

Bier inklusive! Was sonst! 

@ Liddle: wie seiht et denn mit dir aus? Mal wieder dabei?


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. November 2009)

Far-Away schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe vor am Sonntag ne lockere Runde durch 7Gebirge zu fahren!
> Starten wollte ich so ab Mittag in Beuel bzw.Holzlar. Die Route und Startpunkt ist flexibel.
> Dachte da an so max. 50 Km 1.000 Hm
> 
> VG Chris (ehemals Izual)




Wolltest Du Biken oder Radfahren?


----------



## Far-Away (18. November 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Wolltest Du Biken oder Radfahren?


 
definiere den Unterschied


----------



## RedHat (18. November 2009)

@Der Schnelle
Wann startet ihr? Hab Samstag Abend großes vor und muss schauen ob ich das hinbekomme (wegen der Uhrzeit). Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren.

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust am Samstag in die Grube zu Gondeln?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. November 2009)

Ich bin nichtmal volljährig 

Außerdem kommt man mit einem Kettenblatt und RR-Kassette auch wenn man will nirgendwo wirklich hoch.


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. November 2009)

Far-Away schrieb:


> definiere den Unterschied




Na ich meine ne Tour so wie das die komischen 7 Hills machen oder einfach nur brettern und mal wieder gepflegt nen Baum mitnehmen wie beim letzten mal als wir die Breiberge genommen haben!

Abgesehen davon, ich hab noch'n Giant Reign als Enduro aufgebaut. Damit würde ich mich auch mal wieder für ne 4-5 Stunden Tour anmelden und wirklich ales rauffahren um mal wieder Basis zu schaffen! 
Darüber könnte man sich ja auch mal unterhalten.

Hatte schon lange keine richtig lange Tour mehr!

@RedHat

wenn dann werde ich so gegen 14:00 fahren weil es Familientechnisch besser passt denn dann kann ich Morgens schön mit der klenen wat machen und dann den Sonntag beim Biken ausglingen lassen

@wheelsiderider

et jeht allet, 

spaß muß sein!


----------



## Far-Away (19. November 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Na ich meine ne Tour so wie das die komischen 7 Hills machen oder einfach nur brettern und mal wieder gepflegt nen Baum mitnehmen wie beim letzten mal als wir die Breiberge genommen haben!
> 
> Abgesehen davon, ich hab noch'n Giant Reign als Enduro aufgebaut. Damit würde ich mich auch mal wieder für ne 4-5 Stunden Tour anmelden und wirklich ales rauffahren um mal wieder Basis zu schaffen!
> Darüber könnte man sich ja auch mal unterhalten.
> ...


 
Meist du wirklich ich frag nach ner CC Tour hier im Freeride-Fred  ???
Natürlich fahr ich mit schwerem Gerät, wobei man auch mit 20 Kg ne Tour machen kann.


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. November 2009)

Far-Away schrieb:


> Meist du wirklich ich frag nach ner CC Tour hier im Freeride-Fred  ???
> Natürlich fahr ich mit schwerem Gerät, wobei man auch mit 20 Kg ne Tour machen kann.



Soll ja auch Typen geben die im CC Fred nach ner Freeride Runde fragen

Sachen gib et!


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. November 2009)

14:30 Uhr Margarthenhöhe!

Wird ne ganz kleine Runde wegen langer Pause und wenig Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Far-Away (22. November 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> 14:30 Uhr Margarthenhöhe!
> 
> Wird ne ganz kleine Runde wegen langer Pause und wenig Zeit!


 
Ich fahr dann schon mal los... bis später!


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. November 2009)

Ich komm demnächst mal mim Crosser mit


----------



## Far-Away (22. November 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ich komm demnächst mal mim Crosser mit


 
Also ich seh da kein Problem!
Zumindest für mich


----------



## Far-Away (22. November 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> 14:30 Uhr Margarthenhöhe!
> 
> Wird ne ganz kleine Runde wegen langer Pause und wenig Zeit!


 
Biste mit den Holländern mitgafahren, oder wo warst du


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. November 2009)

Far-Away schrieb:


> Biste mit den Holländern mitgafahren, oder wo warst du




Sorry, hatte unterwegs technische Probleme und mußte nochmal kurz umkehren! 

War gegen 15:00 oben aber da war dann niemand mehr! Bin die üblichen Punkte abgefahren aber niemanden mehr getroffen außer jede menge Wanderer. Wetter war aber supergeil und der untergrund hat herlich spaß gemacht! 
Das SX Trail ist total Geil und macht ma so richtig Bock auf noch viel mehr!

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder oben weil meine Schwiegermonster mal wieder zu besuch kommen!


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. November 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ich komm demnächst mal mim Crosser mit



Wie is et den eigentlich mit nächster Saison?

Wirst Du wieder Biken oder haste das jetzt annen Nagel gehangen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. November 2009)

Mal schauen, im Feb. kommt erstmal ein SSp- Crosser ins haus, damit stehen dann ausgedehnte Touren im 7-Geb aufm Programm


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. November 2009)

Habe heute aus Langeweile mal allerelei bei youtube eingegeben und bin auf dieses Video gestoßen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P9WBdee0gI"]YouTube- Helmcam Siebengebirge Januar09 ...[/ame]

Jetzt wissen wir auch welche Vollidioten überall im 7 Geb die ganzen Bremsspuren verursachen und weshalb viele Wanderer verärgert sind.
Falls ihr hier mitlest, meldet euch zur öffentlichen Steinigung!

Habe echt kein Verständnis für sowas!


----------



## speedos (28. November 2009)

Solchen Strategen haben wir bestimmt auch die Verbots-/Warnschilder im letzten Abschnitt vom Video zu verdanken... An der Treppe richtung schmales Pädchen in Rhöndorf bin ich nämlich letztens verbal ordentlich zusammengefaltet worden. Aber nach Aufklärung durch den doch netten Herren kann ich die Aufregung gut nachvollziehen.
Aber so Bremsikonen sehe ich auch sehr oft auf gut ausgebauten Waldautobahnen mit Ihren Hardtails auf die Kurve zuslidend. Schon sehr beeindruckend :kotz:
Seid neuesten sehe ich auch in der Wahner Heide und am HCM solche Bremsfurchen. Da ist das ganze noch schlimmer, wegen dem teilweise losen sandigen Untergrund...

Aber sprech mal so Typen drauf an. Da ist bei den meißten mit vernünftiger Argumentation nicht viel zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (28. November 2009)

aber trotzdem schön anzusehen wenn die Breiberge mal aus ner anderen Perspektive rüberkommen als aus den eigenen Augen!

Ich frag mich nur warum Bremsen die Jungs überhaupt?

Die werden dadurch doch langsammer!

Apropos Breiberge! Wenns nicht regnet bin ich Morgen unterwegs!


----------



## Far-Away (28. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht am Start, muß noch was für die Schule machen!


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. November 2009)

Far-Away schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen leider nicht am Start, muß noch was für die Schule machen!




 Schule? Wollteste auch noch auf die Uni?

Schade! Im Moment sind nicht grad viele im 7G! 
Sind wohl nicht Wetterfest die Jungs! 

Naja, werd so gegen 15:00 oben sein, vieleicht ist ja jemand unterwegs!


----------



## Condor (29. November 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Schule? Wollteste auch noch auf die Uni?
> 
> Schade! Im Moment sind nicht grad viele im 7G!
> Sind wohl nicht *Wetterfest* die Jungs!
> ...


Die einen sind nicht Wetterfest, die anderen nicht Sturzfest... 
Ich meld mich dann vllt mit Zwiebel nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Far-Away (29. November 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Schule? Wollteste auch noch auf die Uni?


 
Keine Uni... Technikerstudium und das macht man an einer Fachschule


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. November 2009)

War von halb 2 bis 16:30 Uhr oben.

Geregnet hats zum Glück nicht mehr und bis auf meinen perfekt ausgeführten Hechtsprung in die Böschung war es auch echt cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (29. November 2009)

offtopic



Far-Away schrieb:


> Keine Uni... Technikerstudium und das macht man an einer Fachschule




gute Entscheidung
Vollzeit oder Abendschule?


----------



## GreyWolf (29. November 2009)

soweit ich weis macht er abend schule.

heute fahren war keine gute idee,
war auch unterwegs an der gisela und in der grube, zu schnell, zu weit und dann gesicht kaputt und rad kaputt,somit wäre der tag gelungen^^


----------



## Far-Away (29. November 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Zwiebel,
hab Techniker auf Abendschule hier in Bonn angefangen .
Ich denke, dass es auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung ist und macht echt spaß, auch wenns stressig wird bzw. ist.

Gruß Chris


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. November 2009)

kann dir ja zur Not Nachhilfe geben


----------



## Condor (30. November 2009)

ey zwiebel, hast ne neue band am start??


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. November 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ey zwiebel, hast ne neue band am start??



schon was länger, haben uns nur umbenannt
waren jetzt im Studio und bald könnt ihr euch die Sound auf der MÄHTRÄSHER- site um die Ohren kloppen lassen


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

